#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Waar is mijn geluk?

## moonwalker

* Deze verhaal is opgedragen aan alle mensen die mijn vorige verhalen hebben gelezen. Het is speciaal opgedragen aan Miss_Rwina die me zover heeft gekregen dat ik aan een nieuw verhaal ben begonnen. Verder wil ik Romaysa en Lalla_fatoes bedanken voor hun SUPPORT. Als laatste wil ik JOU bedanken die nu bezig bent met het lezen van mijn verhaal. Ik wens jullie heel veel leesplezier. 

Moonwalker

*


Middellandse zee
Ergens tussen Marokko en Spanje

De golven waren enorm. Ik voelde hoe de ene na de andere golf de vissersboot waarin we zaten als een lucifer omhoogtilde en weer liet zakken. Het deed me denken aan de achtbaan in de kermis waar ik eens in heb gezeten. Behalve dan het feit dat we deze keer geen veiligheidsgordels om hadden en we met drie keer zoveel snelheid naar beneden gleden. 

De zee rond ons was erg donker. Boven ons was de lucht verandert in een heksenketel. Donkere wolken hielden het licht van zowel de maan als de sterren tegen. Het enige licht kwam van de witte schuimkoppen van de golven. Ik was helemaal doorweekt door zowel het water dat door de golven onze bootje inkwam als het regen. De wind raasde met minimaal 140 km/h en ik geloofde op dat moment dat ons laatste uur geslagen was. In de weinige momenten dat de wind ging liggen hoorde ik de mensen die bij me in de boot zaten koran verzen lezen en Allah smeken om hun genadig te zijn. Opeens zag ik een enorme golf ons kant opkomen en ik wist dat de bootje niet bestand was tegen zo een grote golf. 

De mensen begonnen massaal te schreeuwen en hun geschreeuw overstemde het lawaai van de storm. Ik voelde hoe we werden opgetild door de golf en tot de hoogste punt werden meegenomen. Op dat punt aangekomen leek het alsof de golf onder ons opeens was verdwenen. Ik voelde hoe de boot opeens heel snel naar beneden viel en tegen het water botste met als gevolg dat we uit de boot werden geslingerd en de boot tot duizend stukjes hout werd gereduceerd. Door de klap vloog ik minimaal drie meter de lucht in en werd onderschept door een golf die mijn kant opkwam. Hoestend trok ik mezelf omhoog en voelde hoe zout water mijn mond en neus binnenkwam. Hoe meer ik probeerde boven het water te komen en lucht te scheppen, hoe meer golven me naar beneden duwden en me probeerden te laten verdrinken. Het was hopeloos en dat wist ik ook wel. Ik begon alvast de Koran te citeren toen er een golf kwam die me weer kopje onder deed duiken. Ijskoud zeewater kwam mijn mond binnen en ik voelde hoe mijn lichaamswarmte begon op te raken. Ik spuugde een deel van het water uit en de rest slikte ik door. 

Mijn krachten begonnen op te raken en het voelde alsof handen uit de diepte me probeerden naar beneden te trekken. Vreemd wat je allemaal fantaseert als je de dood in het gezicht ziet. De volgende golf duwde me beneden en ik had geen kracht meer om te vechten. Ik spreidde mijn handen boven me en liet mezelf meenemen door het water terwijl ik probeerde zolang mogelijk mijn adem in te houden. Op het moment dat mijn adem bijna op was, voelde ik iets tussen mijn handen...


wordt vervolgd...

 :zwaai:

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam

lekker aardig ben jij zeg! net nu het spannend wordt ga je stoppen 
was wel een kleine stukje maar ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolg 
DUS: doe je best 
 :Iluvu:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door miss_marocia_ 
> *salaam
> 
> lekker aardig ben jij zeg! net nu het spannend wordt ga je stoppen 
> was wel een kleine stukje maar ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolg 
> DUS: doe je best 
> *


Salam miss_marocia,

Bedankt voor je reactie hoor!  :grote grijns: 

Er komt snel een vervolg inshallah.

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

Hey Moony..........

Dat heb je weer prachtig voor elkaar  :duim: .............WAAROM KON JE HEM NIET HELEMAAL HIEROP PLAATSEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!......nu moet ik weer wachten op het vervolg...... :grote grijns: 


Groetiesss

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Hey Moony..........
> 
> Dat heb je weer prachtig voor elkaar .............WAAROM KON JE HEM NIET HELEMAAL HIEROP PLAATSEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!......nu moet ik weer wachten op het vervolg......
> 
> 
> Groetiesss*


Hey fafa,

Bedankt voor je compliment, maar het probleem is dat ik nog geen vervolg heb.  :grote grijns: 

Dus ik moet nog een vervolg verzienen. Niet vanavond in ieder geval...

spreek je later!

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey fafa,
> 
> Bedankt voor je compliment, maar het probleem is dat ik nog geen vervolg heb. 
> 
> Dus ik moet nog een vervolg verzienen. Niet vanavond in ieder geval...
> 
> spreek je later!
> 
> moonwalker*



Zal ik je effe helpen  :stout: ............heb wat in gedachte  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Zal ik je effe helpen ............heb wat in gedachte *


 :grote grijns: 

Nee hoor bedankt! Het lukt best wel...en ik weet zeker dat iedereen die het verhaal nu leest wegschrikt als jij je deel erop zet!  :stout: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> 
> Nee hoor bedankt! Het lukt best wel...en ik weet zeker dat iedereen die het verhaal nu leest wegschrikt als jij je deel erop zet! 
> 
> *



Ohhhhhh ben ik dan zo erg in verhalen schrijven  :Confused: .........dan maar niet  :ego:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Ohhhhhh ben ik dan zo erg in verhalen schrijven .........dan maar niet *


Word nou niet boos! Ok..bedankt Fafa voor je hulp, maar het lukt me wel!  :grote grijns: 

nog steeds boos?

 :zwaai:

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Word nou niet boos! Ok..bedankt Fafa voor je hulp, maar het lukt me wel! 
> 
> nog steeds boos?
> 
> *



Mag ik ook een stukje schrijven  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Mag ik ook een stukje schrijven *


Ik zal erover nadenken!  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaayyyyyy
mooi verhaal hoor 
ga je snel weer verder want heb wel zin om je vervolgje te lezen
xxxjes

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Zozo, zo te zien heb je het verhaal er op gezet
ene moonwalker, je kunt het verhaal best alleen aan
maar lalla, jij mag een mini tini wini stukje schrijven  :stout: 


Groetjes Ikram
XxX

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *haaaayyyyyy
> mooi verhaal hoor 
> ga je snel weer verder want heb wel zin om je vervolgje te lezen
> xxxjes*


Dank je magrib_girl,

Ik zal snel een vervolg schrijven, maar niet vandaag...heb het een beetje druk met school.

Groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Zozo, zo te zien heb je het verhaal er op gezet
> ene moonwalker, je kunt het verhaal best alleen aan
> maar lalla, jij mag een mini tini wini stukje schrijven 
> 
> 
> Groetjes Ikram
> XxX*


 :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## LoveSabrina

hello,ik sta versteld zo goed verhaal heb ik nog nooit gelezen en het is goed in elkaar gestoken ga zo door

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door LoveSabrina_ 
> *hello,ik sta versteld zo goed verhaal heb ik nog nooit gelezen en het is goed in elkaar gestoken ga zo door*


Hi LoveSabrina!

Bedankt voor je compliment. Ik ben net bezig geweest met een vervolg..die zet ik zometeen neer!

Groetjes,

Moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Ik laat jullie niet te lang wachten...Alleen omdat ik nog geen projecten op school heb 

In ieder geval dat is de tweede deel van het verhaal...

veel leesplezier allemaal,

moonwalker

*

_Marokko, Mohammadia
4 jaar terug - Zomer
_
Rokend stond ik in onze straat naar de mensen te kijken die heen en weer liepen. Oude mannen zaten een eindje verderop op kleine stoelen naar de voorbijlopende menigte te kijken en elkaar oude verhalen te vertellen. Achter me was een voetbal wedstrijd gaande tussen kleine kinderen. Omdat we geen voetbalveld hadden, besloten de kinderen de hele straat in een voetbalveld te veranderen. Langs me heen liepen alle soorten mensen rond. Kinderen met ijsjes in hun hand, meiden die snel wat moesten halen van de winkel en een vriendin tegenkwamen waar ze mee gingen roddelen, vrouwen die net boodschappen hadden gedaan met overvolle plastic tassen, bedelaars, junkies en mannen die naar huis gingen voor de lunch. De weg die bedoeld is voor auto's was helemaal vol lopende mensen, fietsers, karren die voortgetrokken werden door ezels en rondrennende kinderen die geen acht sloegen op de auto's. Ik voelde een hand op mijn schouder en draaide me om. Daar stond mijn vriendin Sohaila. Ze keek me lachend aan en toen ze de cigaret in mijn hand zag fronste ze haar wenkbrauwen. "Ik dacht dat je er mee gestopt was."; zei ze. "Niet dus..."; antwoordde ik. Ik was net wakker, had een zware kater en wilde niets anders dan dat iedereen me met rust zou laten. Ze wist wanneer ik niet wilde praten, dus ging ze tegen de muur leunen en keek me aan op een manier die alleen zij kende.
Hoe ze het doet weet ik niet, maar ik moet altijd lachen als ze me zo aankeek. "Zo...eindelijk een lach." Zei ze toen ze me zag lachen. "Wat ga je vandaag trouwens doen?", vroeg ze er gelijk achterna.
"Weet ik niet...ik voel me niet lekker. Ik denk dat ik maar thuis blijf liggen." Antwoordde ik terwijl ik de peuk weggooide.
"Niets daarvan!", antwoordde ze zelfverzekerd. "Je blijft niet thuis. Fadwa en Yassir hebben me al gevraagd of we met hun mee naar Sablet gaan. Dus je gaat gewoon mee en ga daar maar slapen."
"Ja hoor. Fadwa en Yassir kunnen zelfs een dode uit zijn dood wekken door hun onophoudelijke gekwek." Antwoordde ik.
Fadwa was de hartsvriendin van Sohaila en Yassir was mijn beste vriend. Hij stond altijd voor me klaar wanneer ik hem nodig had en ik was degene die Fadwa had overgehaald om met hem een dagje uit te gaan en sinds die dag zijn ze onafscheidelijk.
Sohaila glimlachte naar mij. Ze wist dat ik te veel van Fadwa en Yassir hield om het te menen. "Ok dan. Om 14:00 uur hier. Dan nemen we een taxi." Zei ze terwijl ze zich omdraaide om naar huis terug te lopen. Het was bijna tijd voor de lunch en de straten begonnen leeg te lopen. Ik keek haar na totdat ze haar huis inliep...

----------


## romaysa422

salaam moonwalker.

Wil je eerst feliciteren met je nieuwe verhaal. Ik vind dat hij goed begint en ga snel verder oke.

Voor de rest wil ik je geluk wensen met alles.

moge allah je leiden en begeleiden met alles wat je doet en wilt doen. amien


de groeten romaysa

----------


## moonwalker

*
Ok...tot nu toe geen teken van reacties. Geen goede en geen slechte. Stil zijn is toestemmen dus ga ik maar lekker door.

Veel leesplezier...

moonwalker
*
3e deel


Ik draaide me om en liep richting de bakker waar ik brood haalde voor de lunch. Omdat ik altijd te laat opstond, combineerde ik ontbijt en lunch samen. Na een uitgebreid eetmaal, liep ik naar buiten om een cigaretje te roken. Yassir stond al tegen een muur geleund met een lollie in zijn mond. Dat was zijn kenmerk. Hij had altijd een lollie in zijn mond en zijn zakken zaten er vol mee. Ik ging naast hem staan en stak een cigaret op. We hoefden elkaar nooit gedag te zeggen. We waren praktisch broers. Zelfs die zeldzame keren dat we elkaar een paar dagen niet zagen, deden we alsof we elkaar pas een uur geleden hadden gesproken.
Waar is Fadwa?, vroeg ik hem.
Ze is nog thuis. Ze komt zo aan. Antwoordde hij. Hij keek naar een meid die langsliep en die onbeschaamd terugkeek. Hij keek haar met zijn beroemde boze blik aan. Meteen keek ze een andere kant op en deed ze alsof ze hem nooit had gezien. Glimlachend draaide hij zich naar me toe. Meiden... zei hij wijs.
Voordat hij zijn zin kon afmaken kreeg hij een klap op zijn hoofd. Daar stond Fadwa hem strak aan te kijken. Wat is er met meiden?, vroeg ze hem.
Euh...niks..., antwoordde hij.
Goed geantwoordt. Zei ze en gaf hem een kus op zijn wang. Ze gaf me haar hand en ik drukte er expres hard op totdat ze begon te smeken. De volgende keer dat je mijn vriend slaat, breek ik het af. Zei ik met een gespeelde arrogantie.
Hey...laat mijn vriendin met rust. Zei Yassir.
Ik liet haar los en keek hem aan alsof ik gekwetst was. Geef hem maar nog meer klappen. Mij hoor je niet meer klagen zei ik tegen Fadwa die haar hand stond te masseren en naar me keek alsof ik de klappen zou krijgen en niet hij.

Op dat moment kwam Sohaila aanlopen. Ze had precies hetzelfde aan als Fadwa. Een roze t-shirt zonder mouwen, een lange witte jurk en platte witte sandalen. Zoals alle meiden hadden ze ook nog allebei een witte tas om hun schouder geslagen. Verder hadden ze allebei een bril met roze glazen op en een band om hun haar geslagen. Dat was niet de eerste keer dat ze allebei hetzelfde droegen. Dat deden ze altijd eigenlijk. Niet voor niets hadden ze de bijnaam De tweeling gekregen. Als Fadwa ging winkelen dan kon je donderdop op zeggen dat Sohaila ook ging. Dan kochten ze van alles 2x hetzelfde. Ze beschouden elkaar als zussen en het gekke was dat ze ook een beetje op elkaar leken. Sohaila had donkerbruin haar tot haar schouders, Fadwa ook. Sohaila had grote lichtbruine ogen, Fadwa ook. Sohaila had een klein neusje en een volle mond, Fadwa ook. En ze hadden allebei ook nog een prachtig figuur. Ze waren ronduit erg aantrekkelijk te noemen en dat wisten ze ook. En om het helemaal rond te maken, waren ze op hetzelfde dag geboren. Veel mensen die ze samen zagen dachten dat ze zussen van elkaar waren.
Kom op Nabil..., hoorde ik Sohaila zeggen terwijl ze haar hand om mijn middel sloeg.
We liepen naar het eind van de straat en wachtten op de taxi. Omdat de taxis maximaal 3 mensen vervoerden per keer, ging Yassir eerst met Fadwa en beloofde dat hij op ons zou wachten. Niet eens twee minuten later stopte een lege taxi voor onze neus. We stapten in en ik zei: Sablet a.u.b.. 

Sablet was de ideale strand voor de vakantie gangers, maar niet voor alleen de vakantiegangers. Ook voor ons Ouled el Bled (de zonen van het land) was het de beste strand. Na een rit van 10 minuten bereikten we onze doel. Ik betaalde de chauffeur en liep met Sohaila naar Yassir en Fadwa die een stukje verderop een ijsje stonden te eten. Sohaila liep regelrecht naar een kiosk en kwam terug met 2 ijsjes. Ze wist precies welke soort ijs ik lekkerst vond. Cornetto met aardbeiensmaak. Ik gooide de stranddoek om mijn rechterschouder, bedankte een jongen die me vroeg of ik een parasol wilde huren en we begonnen aan een wandeling naar een rustig stukje van het strand. Yassir liep hand in hand met Fadwa voorop met op zijn schouder zijn parasol die hij zonder moeite liet balanceren op zijn schouder en waren zo te zien in een diep gesprek gewikkeld. 

Sohaila begon te praten over het volgend jaar, aangezien ze dan haar eerste jaar op de Universiteit had. Ze was erg nerveus en wist niet wat ze kon verwachten van het jaar. Ik stelde haar gerust aangezien ik al een graad had behaald in het franse taal. Ik vertelde haar dat de eerste jaar niet zo moeilijk was, maar meer een inleiding voor de jaren die volgden en zo liepen we te discussieren. Ze had een doel voor ogen en dat was om een doctoraal titel te behalen in Economie. Iedereen die haar zou zien zou denken dat ze niks aan school deed en een van die meiden was die alleen in hun uiterlijk geinteresseerd waren, maar schijn bedriegt. Achter dat knappe uiterlijk school een intelligente meid die precies wist wat ze wilde in het leven. 

Na vijf minuten lopen kwamen we bij onze plek. Yassir maakte de parasol klaar die hij had meegenomen en de meiden zetten de standdoeken neer. Ik en Yassir trokken onze t-shirts uit, zochten de meest schaduwrijke plekje en gingen zitten. De dames trokken hun jurken en t-shirts uit, deden een soort zigeuners doek om hun middel en gingen naast ons zitten. Na een half uur besloten de meiden om te gaan zwemmen. Meestal ging ik dan mee of anders Yassir, maar die dag hadden we geen zin en de meiden besloten om alleen te gaan. Vanf onze plek hielden we hen gade om toch op hen te letten. Het was ongeveer 100 meter lopen naar het water en om die afstand af te leggen hadden ongeveer 12 mensen een praatje proberen te maken met de meiden. De meiden wisten precies wat ze moesten doen: Gewoon die jongens negeren. De meest volhardende jongen hield het 2 minuten vol totdat Sohaila geergerd hem met een boze blik wegjaagde. 

Naast ons zaten een paar jongens gitaar te spelen en Yassir vroeg of hij mee mocht doen. Ze gaven hem een gitaar en hij ging er eens goed voor zitten. Ik was samen met hem begonnen met gitaar spelen. We hadden geen geld voor echte gitaar lessen dus besloten we om gewoon van andere jongens te leren. Dat was 3 jaar geleden. Nu leerden we zelf de jongens gitaar spelen. Hij begon met Volare van de gipsy kings. Omdat hij een graad in spaans had behaald was het voor hem een eitje om de tekst te zingen. Ik had zelf ook veel spaans van hem geleerd en zong met hem mee. Twee minuten later was het een geanimeerde feestje geworden. Jongens die in de buurt zaten te luisteren kwamen naast ons zitten, jointjes werden doorgegeven (ik en Yassir namen het niet aan, dat hadden we al achter de rug) en iedereen lette op de politiemensen. Op een gegeven moment toen 3 jongens in het midden stonden te dansen op de muziek van Yassir draaide ik me om en zag hoe een jongen die ik niet kende Fadwa aan harm arm vasthield en hoe Sohaila hem van haar probeerde weg te krijgen. Hij sloeg Sohaila in het gezicht en het eerst volgende moment dat ik me kon herinneren was ik aan het rennen... 


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *salaam moonwalker.
> 
> Wil je eerst feliciteren met je nieuwe verhaal. Ik vind dat hij goed begint en ga snel verder oke.
> 
> Voor de rest wil ik je geluk wensen met alles.
> 
> moge allah je leiden en begeleiden met alles wat je doet en wilt doen. amien
> 
> ...


Hey Romaysa!

Bedankt meid!

Ik wens je hetzelfde x10  :grote grijns: 

Spreek je gauw weer!

moonwalker

----------


## romaysa422

salaam

komaan moonwalker ga je nog verder of niet. ze zullen je verhaal wel lezen en ja ik ben er nog dus, ga verder.

take care xxxjes

romaysa

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *salaam
> 
> komaan moonwalker ga je nog verder of niet. ze zullen je verhaal wel lezen en ja ik ben er nog dus, ga verder.
> 
> take care xxxjes
> 
> romaysa*


 :grote grijns: 

was dat dan niet genoeg voor vandaag dan?  :grote grijns: 

Ik schrijf morgen nog wel een stukje...ik moet zo offline.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

Moony......wanneer komt het vervolg?

Zat net dat verhaaltje lekker te lezen  :duim:  en dan opeens staat er:

Wordt vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ik wil meer  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Moony......wanneer komt het vervolg?
> 
> Zat net dat verhaaltje lekker te lezen  en dan opeens staat er:
> 
> Wordt vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ik wil meer *


Fafa...heb geduld! Geduld is een schone zaak!

 :grote grijns: 

Bedankt voor je reactie hoor!  :knipoog: 

Love Ya!

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Fafa...heb geduld! Geduld is een schone zaak!
> 
> 
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie hoor! 
> 
> Love Ya!
> 
> moonwalker*


Love Ya too!

Oke oke..........ik wacht  :grote grijns: .........kom vanavond je laptop stellen.. :hihi:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Love Ya too!
> 
> Oke oke..........ik wacht .........kom vanavond je laptop stellen..*


Je hoeft hem niet te stelen...je krijgt hem cadeau!  :grote grijns: 

Er zit namelijk een virus in...  :stout: 

En ik heb geen zin om een anti-virus programma te installeren... :moe: 

Spreek je later wel...


moonwalker

----------


## saidaatje

ohh jeetje, je hebt het weer voor elkaar. Ik ben weer verslaafd geraakt aan je verhaal.

En nou stop je midden in de verhaal. Ik ga er gewoon van  :tranen:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

eey mooi verhaal ik zal je verhaal volgen ga zo door

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *ohh jeetje, je hebt het weer voor elkaar. Ik ben weer verslaafd geraakt aan je verhaal.
> 
> En nou stop je midden in de verhaal. Ik ga er gewoon van *


Hey Saidaatje!

Welkom terug! Ben blij dat je mijn verhaal weer goed vindt!

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk door met een vervolg!

Groetjes,

Moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *eey mooi verhaal ik zal je verhaal volgen ga zo door*


Hoi TunisiaGirl!

Om een compliment te krijgen van een getalenteerde schrijfster als jou... :wow: 

Bedankt voor je reactie en tot gauw inshallah!

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Je hoeft hem niet te stelen...je krijgt hem cadeau! 
> 
> Er zit namelijk een virus in... 
> 
> En ik heb geen zin om een anti-virus programma te installeren...
> 
> Spreek je later wel...
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh dank je...........ik kom hem morgen ophalen, want dan ben ik in de buurt  :grote grijns: 

Anti-Virus heb ik zat thuis......je weet toch ben zelf een virus  :hihi: 

Maaaaaaaaaar spreek je gauw.....anders morgen tijdens het ophalen van je laptop  :grote grijns:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hoi TunisiaGirl!
> 
> Om een compliment te krijgen van een getalenteerde schrijfster als jou...
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie en tot gauw inshallah!
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*


Graag gedaan hoor  :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:   :blozen:  
Alleen schrijf je veel beter  :vierkant:   :lekpuh:  
Maar als je niet verder gaat dan gaat er dit gebeuren  :zweep:   :jeweetog:  
Me ogen zijn nu in en vorm als dit geworden  :geld:  
Hahahahah ik moet echt slapen  :slapen:   :giechel:   :tong uitsteken:  
Als je geen vervolg zet wordt me hoofd zo  :duivel:   :nl:   :frons:  
Hahahhaha  :hihi:  

Nee maar ff je moet gauw verder ik w8 op je

TunisiaGirl(Toensia 4-ever)

----------


## moonwalker

*Deze stuk is speciaal opgedragen aan Lalla_Fatoes! Hoop dat je nu niet meer boos op me bent! 

Tevens bedank ik nogmaals iedereen die het zolang heeft volgehouden om mijn verhaal te lezen!

"Waar zou ik zijn zonder lezers?"

Love ya all!

Groetjes, 
moonwalker

* 

Hij zag me niet aankomen. Het eerst wat hij zag was de hemel. Want toen ik met zo een vaart aankwam rennen sloeg ik zijn benen onder hem vandaan. Hij sprong de lucht in en kwam met een hard klap op het natte zand. Sohaila schreeuwde het uit en Fadwa deed een stap naar achteren. Voordat die jongen zelf maar wist wat er gebeurde stond de hele groep die muziek zat te maken op hem in te beuken. Yassir was natuurlijk als eerste en tot mijn geluk had hij de gitaar niet in zijn hand, want ik wist hoe hij daarvan gebruik zou maken op zo een moment...

Mensen probeerden de jongen uit onze klauwen te krijgen maar het was tevergeefs. Ik en Yassir sloegen hem in alle plaatsen waar we hem konden raken. We maakten ons niet druk dat we zijn ogen of ergere dingen zouden raken. Opeens trok Sohaila me aan mijn hand en Fadwa trok Yassir. Yassir had de smaak te pakken dus trok hij zijn hand terug en ging door. Ik zag al dat zijn handen vol met bloed waren. Ik keek naar mijn handen en zag ook bloed in mijn handen. Het zien van bloed deed de sluier van de woede opzij en ik trok Yassir weg. De andere jongens gingen vrolijk door met slaan. We lieten hun hen gang gaan want het was onmogelijk om hen van hem weg te krijgen. Ik ging met yassir zwemmen om het bloed van onze handen af te krijgen en merkte hoe ik stond te trillen van overgehouden woede. Toen het water tot onze knieen kwam vroeg Yassir: Wat heeft hij eigenlijk gedaan?.

Ik glimlachte en antwoordde dat ik het hem later zou vertellen. We maakten een wedstrijd wie het eerste naar een bepaalde punt ver in zee kan komen en terug. Zoals ik al had verwacht waren we net zo snel, dus niemand had gewonnen. Toen we uit het water kwamen, zagen we dat de jongen die we in elkaar hadden geslagen weg was. Ik keek om me heen en wist dat hij binnen een paar minuten terug zou komen met een groep van minimaal 20 mensen. Zo was het nu eenmaal. Zometeen zou het een veldslag worden. Ik keek naar Yassir en zoals ik al had verwacht had hij zijn handen op zijn heupen en stond hij daar glimlachend rond te kijken, alsof hij wilde zeggen: Laat ze maar komen!. Soms vroeg ik me echt af of hij wel 100% bij zijn verstand was. 

Ok, hij trainde Kick-boxing en hij had nog nooit een gevecht verloren. Niet binnen de ring en niet daar buiten. Als je hem zag zou je denken dat hij niks voorstelde. Dat je met n hand de vloer met hem zou kunnen vegen. Maar zoals ik al zei: Schijn bedriegt. Ik heb zelf heel veel dingen van hem geleerd, maar ik trainde liever Tae-kwondo. Dus we leerden elkaar altijd nieuwe dingen. Ik had net mijn 3e Dan. Dat is de derde band na de zwarte band. Ik lokte nooit gevechten uit, maar wie aan Fadwa of Sohaila kwam kon rekenen op een paar gebroken botten. Die jongen van net kwam aan ze allebei. Wat een pechvogel...

We liepen naar Sohaila en Fadwa die onder het parasol zaten te kletsen. De jongens waarmee we net muziek hadden gemaakt zaten allemaal nog gitaar te spelen, te zingen en te dansen. Toen ze ons zagen aankomen vlogen ze op Yassir af en sleepten hem mee om voor hun nog een paar nummers te spelen. Sohaila en Fadwa hadden het al vele malen meegemaakt dat we mensen in elkaar sloegen als ze aan hen kwamen. Ik kreeg van Sohaila een verwijtende blik die snel veranderde in een glimlach. Fadwa stond op en liep naar Yassir die met een luide melodieuze stem een liedje in het spaans zat te zingen. Hij had het echt naar zijn zin zo te zien. Hij maakte sneller vrienden dan ieder jongen die ik ooit heb gekend. Hij had een fotografisch geheugen en hij kon ieder gezicht aan een naam koppelen en onthouden. De mensen waren snel verkocht als hij in hun midden kwam te zitten. Met zijn charme en grappen kon hij iedereen naar zijn hand zetten en dat kwam hem soms goed uit. Ik daarentegen was de verlegen type. Hij was meestal degene die de eerste stappen nam. 

Sohaila liet haar hoofd op mijn schouder zakken en keek naar Yassir die een lollie ergens vandaan tevoorschijn toverde terwijl hij gewoon doorging met op de gitaar te spelen. De jongens lachten en applaudiseerden voor hem. Ze glimlachte ook en keek me aan met haar prachtige bruine ogen. Wil je volgende keer a.u.b. niet meer vechten? De volgende keer heeft hij een mes of zo. Ik keek naar haar ogen en voelde hoe ik gewoon zonk in haar ogen. Ik antwoordde: Nou en? Ik wil best wel voor jou doodgaan hoor.... Ze sloeg haar armen om me heen en zei: Ik dacht dat alle ridders allang dood waren. Glimlachend antwoordde ik haar: Zo zie je maar weer..., waar is die jongen eigenlijk? Ze keek me lachend aan: Hij is door de politie gepakt. Ik vertelde de politie dat hij Fadwa probeerde aan te randen. Daarom wou ik ook proberen om hem van haar af te houden toen hij me sloeg. 
De politie nam ons mee naar het bureau daarboven waar we een verklaring aflegden. Hij is gebracht naar het ziekenhuis en daarna wordt hij naar de gevangenis gebracht. We moeten over 2 weken getuigen.
Gelukkig dat we niet wisten dat hij Fadwa probeerde aan te randen, want dan zou ik of Yassir hem dood hebben geslagen.
Hij gaat dus zijn vrienden niet optrommelen...Dus er komt ook geen veldslag vandaag. Jammer...dacht ik met een blik naar Yassir...


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *Graag gedaan hoor          
> Alleen schrijf je veel beter   
> Maar als je niet verder gaat dan gaat er dit gebeuren   
> Me ogen zijn nu in en vorm als dit geworden  
> Hahahahah ik moet echt slapen    
> Als je geen vervolg zet wordt me hoofd zo    
> Hahahhaha  
> 
> ...


Ok...jij je zin! 

Hier is een vervolgje!

Veel plezier en spreek je later!

moonwalker

 :zwaai: 
P.S.: Je bent en blijft de beste schrijfster op maroc.nl

----------


## Timoesh

Moony dat heb je weer eens keurig geschreven  :duim: 

Ik wacht vol spanning af op het vervolg  :grote grijns: 


P.S. Ik ben niet meer boos op je....... :ego:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Moony dat heb je weer eens keurig geschreven 
> 
> Ik wacht vol spanning af op het vervolg 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ik ben niet meer boos op je.......*


Thx Fafa!

Ben alweer blij dat je niet meer boos bent... :grote grijns: 

spreek je gauw weer,

moonwalker

 :zwaai:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ok...jij je zin! 
> 
> Hier is een vervolgje!
> 
> Veel plezier en spreek je later!
> 
> moonwalker
> 
> ...


dankje en bedankt voor je vervolg ik w8 tot morgen ckr weltrusten voor nu

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *dankje en bedankt voor je vervolg ik w8 tot morgen ckr weltrusten voor nu*


Graag gedaan!

Slaap lekker!

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

*

Hier is de portie van vandaag dames en heren. 

Veel leesplezier,

Love ya,

moonwalker

*

Ze stond op en trok me met haar mee naar Yassir en Fadwa. Fadwa zong een duet met Yassir en de jongens om hen heen zaten te klappen. Anderen waren zo stonend dat ze gewoon in het niets keken met een vage glimlach om hun mond. Weer anderen stonden te dansen midden in het cirkel dat de jongens hadden gemaakt. Een paar meisjes overwonnen hun angst nadat ze zagen dat Fadwa en Sohaila ook van de partij waren en kwamen naast ons zitten. In no time was het een heel gezellig feest geworden. Een jongen kwam aanlopen met een gitaar en we riepen hem om bij ons te komen zitten. Dankbaar nam hij plaats. Sohaila en Nawal vroegen hem of hij zijn gitaar aan mij wilde geven zodat ik samen met Yassir konden spelen. Hij gaf hem met een glimlach aan mij en zei dat hij pas een beginner was en dat hij altijd naar het strand kwam om wat nieuws te leren. Ik vertelde hem dat we s avonds altijd op 3 Mars (een strand dicht bij ons huis in de buurt) waren en dat we daar meestal gitaar zaten te spelen en dat hij welkom was als hij iets nieuws wilde leren. Hij beloofde dat hij zou komen en we vroegen de jongens welke liedje nu ze wilden horen. Ze hadden zo te zien genoeg van spaanse liedjes en vroegen om een arabische liedje, maakt niet uit welke. Ik keek Yassir aan en hij zei dat ik de specialist was in arabische liedjes. Ik liet Yassir de rythme slaan van Samhini Hanane van Cheb Rezi. Toen was het de nummer 1 hit bij de jongeren. De jongen die de gitaar aan mij leende en die zich had voorgesteld als Hamid, vroeg mij of hij de nummer mocht zingen. Ik stemde toe want ik kon wel goed gitaar spelen, maar mijn stem liet te wensen over. Ik begon de nummer te spelen op de gitaar en schrok toen ik hem hoorde zingen. Hij had precies de stem die nodig was om zo een mooie liedje te zingen. Iedereen stond maar met open mond naar hem te kijken en niemand zong mee bang dat hij de magie van dat moment zou verstoren. Toen hij het liedje uitzong begon iedereen te joelen en hard te klappen. Hij kreeg felicitaties van iedereen totdat hij verlegen werd. 

Na dat liedje speelden we Nour el 3in van Amr Diab en veel meer andere liedjes. Hij kende ze allemaal uit zijn hoofd en naar zijn stem luisteren was het enige wat we wilden doen op dat moment. Toen we waren uitgespeeld was het al 19:00 uur s avonds. De zon was een oranje bal geworden en zakte achter ons in het water. De jongens stonden op en gaven Hamid, mij en Yassir een hand en bedankten ons voor zo een leuke dag. Ik bedankte hen ook op mijn beurt en we begonnen onze bagage op te ruimen. Sohaila trok me mee naar het water en we gingen met onze voeten in het water naar de ondergaande zon kijken. Ik had mijn arm om haar heen geslagen en zij zong heel zacht Nour el 3in van Amr Diab weer. Yassir riep me nadat de zon zogoed als helemaal verdwenen was en alleen de top ervan nog zichtbaar was. Als we een taxi willen pakken kunnen we beter opschieten!, schreeuwde hij. Oeps, dacht ik. Het was nu onmogelijk om een taxi te pakken. Ik liep met Sohaila hand in hand naar Yassir en Sohaila toen ik merkte dat er nog iemand bij hen was. Yassir was druk aan het praten met die persoon. Toen we dichterbij kwamen zag ik dat het Hamid was. Hey Hamid, ben je er nog jongen?, vroeg ik hem lachend. Yassir antwoordde: We hoeven geen taxi te nemen. Hij heeft een auto en wil ons best wel brengen. Hij moet een omweggetje maken, maar dat vindt hij niet erg. 
Oh nee...We willen je niet tot last zijn Hamid. We redden het wel. Zei ik.
Het is helemaal geen last. Ik wil jullie brengen want dan kunnen jullie me vertellen waar jullie zo goed hebben leren spelen. Hebben jullie een band?. En voordat ik het wist waren we in een gesprek gewikkeld over het probleem van een band, geld, studio tijd enz... Hij was een prima gesprekspartner en voordat we het wisten hadden we een vriendschap gesloten. Ik kwam te weten dat hij in een villa woonde. Dat hij 2 zussen had en een oudere broer. Hij reed ons terug in een gloednieuwe Mercedes C klasse. Ik vroeg hem waarom zo een rijke jongen als hij was nog kon gaan zitten met ons die geen cent bezaten. Hij lachte en antwoordde: Luister Nabil, ik heb in gezelschap gezeten van rijkelui zonen en dochters en geloof me...die wil je echt niet als vrienden hebben. Ze hebben alles wat hun hart begeert, maar dat is niet genoeg voor ze. Ze zijn zo hebzuchtig dat ze gewoon alles willen hebben waar hun oog op valt. Wat kan het hun schelen? Hun vader betaalt immers. En die vader die is nooit thuis. Hij is altijd op zakenreis. En de moeder? Die is altijd op feesten en laat haar kinderen alleen thuis met genoeg geld om een gemiddelde gezin 6 maanden in luxe te laten leven. Ik heb het geluk dat mijn ouders zelfs met hun geld en hun connecties nog steeds denken aan de armen en dat mij hadden bijgebracht toen ik nog niet eens op mijn benen kon opstaan. Ik heb alle relaties verbroken met die rijkelui zonen. Ik kon het niet meer aan om te zien hoe ze met elkaar en met de gewone mensen omgingen. Jullie zijn mijn eerste vrienden sinds ik had gebroken met die andere gasten. Ik was stomverbaasd. Zo rijk en zo eenvoudig. Ik heb zelf heel veel rijkelui kinderen meegemaakt en ik wist dat ze echt alles deden om op te vallen. Hamid was het tegenovergestelde. Hij wilde gewone vrienden, wilde niemand imponeren met zijn geld en het belangrijkste hij was heel eenvoudig. Ik keek naar de meiden en zag dat ze onder de indruk waren van hem. Dat verbaasde me niks...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeeyyyyy echt prachtig verhaal hoor
sorry dat ik nu pas een reactie plaats maar ik lees dit nu pas
sorry sorry sorry maar je moet cker door gaan met je verhaal
xxxxxxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeeeyyyyy echt prachtig verhaal hoor
> sorry dat ik nu pas een reactie plaats maar ik lees dit nu pas
> sorry sorry sorry maar je moet cker door gaan met je verhaal
> xxxxxxxxxxxxilhame*


Salam Ilhame!

Maakt niet uit dat je nu pas bent begonnen met lezen, beter laat dan nooit toch...?  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga zeker door met het verhaal, alleen moet ik zo gaan werken...dus zosnel ik vrije tijd heb zal ik doorgaan met het verhaal.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey jij daar achter je p.c ik bijna niet w8tten op je vervolg
je hooort nu ook bij de lijst de beste schrijvers ik heb er best veel maar bij de mannen heb ik nu jou en wael staan wael ken je vast van het verhaal player for live alleen is hij jammer genoeg tijdje terug overleden  :frons:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey Moony Alles goed ? Met mij gaat het prima, maar weet je. Als jij nu verder gaat met schrijven dan zal het met mij TOPPIE zijn Dus walker, ga snel verder want ik hou het niet meer vol

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Groetjes Ikram XxX Ik spreek je gauw InchAllah ! 





Toedelssssss   :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *heey jij daar achter je p.c ik bijna niet w8tten op je vervolg
> je hooort nu ook bij de lijst de beste schrijvers ik heb er best veel maar bij de mannen heb ik nu jou en wael staan wael ken je vast van het verhaal player for live alleen is hij jammer genoeg tijdje terug overleden *


Hey TunisiaGirl!

Dank je wel voor je compliment!
Maar je kunt me niet met Wael (wie kent hem niet? Allah ierahmoe) vergelijken. Want hij was een topschrijver (allah ierahmoe).
Ik moet nog jaren schrijven voordat ik zijn niveau heb bereikt.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey Moony Alles goed ? Met mij gaat het prima, maar weet je. Als jij nu verder gaat met schrijven dan zal het met mij TOPPIE zijn Dus walker, ga snel verder want ik hou het niet meer vol*


Hey Ikram!

Met mij gaat het heel goed dank je! Hoe is het met jou dan?

Ik ga later wel door met schrijven...ben op het moment te moe om nog wat te schrijven. Ik hoop dat jullie een beetje geduld met mij zullen hebben.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

he moonwalker 
je begind weer als gewoonlijk met een super verhaal
ik wens je veel succes met het af maken van je verhaal of wie het ook af maakt die wens ik ook een vole mars voor uit
en maak er wat van SUCCES

TBKARKELLAHE

gr sahrouwia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *he moonwalker 
> je begind weer als gewoonlijk met een super verhaal
> ik wens je veel succes met het af maken van je verhaal of wie het ook af maakt die wens ik ook een vole mars voor uit
> en maak er wat van SUCCES
> 
> TBKARKELLAHE
> 
> gr sahrouwia*


Hey sahrouwia!

Dank je wel dat je mijn verhalen nog leest!  :grote grijns: 
En hoe was je vakantie?

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah,

moonwalker

----------


## romaysa422

salaam k....

k'hoop dat je snel inshallah verder gaat met je verhaal. Ben echt benieuwd naar wat er gaat gebeuren dus komaan......................

Verder wil ik het beste toewensen met alles.

Take care en dikke groeten

romaysa xxx

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *salaam k....
> 
> k'hoop dat je snel inshallah verder gaat met je verhaal. Ben echt benieuwd naar wat er gaat gebeuren dus komaan......................
> 
> Verder wil ik het beste toewensen met alles.
> 
> Take care en dikke groeten
> 
> romaysa xxx*


 :grote grijns: 
Je zult nog wat geduld moeten hebben!  :maf2:  

Ik moet wat tekenen voor school en daar heb ik geen zin in...dus nu zit ik alweer op maroc.nl.

Ik ga kijken wat ik nou wil doen: Tekenen of schrijven.

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

nou moonwalker............

mijn vakantie was GAAAAAAAAAAF,maar aan de anderen kant NIET!!
je weet BLED! wat ze daar alleenmaar willen PAPIEREN!
mooi niet dus!! maar heb wel de tijd van mijn leven gehad daar, marokko l am caming back!! zeker. 
gefeest,gedanst enz...................
hoe een vakantie hoord te gaan 
vond het echt jammer dat jij niet was gegaan maar jou tijd komt nog en die zal vast ook wel gaaf worden INSA-ALLAH
HE... ga wel verder met je verhaal he niet te lang wachten en als het kan wil ik ze graag naar mijn mail dan kan ik ze uitprinten en bewaren wand het zijn mooie verhalen 
GA ZO DOOR KANJER!!!!!!!

GR SAHROUWIA

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *nou moonwalker............
> 
> mijn vakantie was GAAAAAAAAAAF,maar aan de anderen kant NIET!!
> je weet BLED! wat ze daar alleenmaar willen PAPIEREN!
> mooi niet dus!! maar heb wel de tijd van mijn leven gehad daar, marokko l am caming back!! zeker. 
> gefeest,gedanst enz...................
> hoe een vakantie hoord te gaan 
> vond het echt jammer dat jij niet was gegaan maar jou tijd komt nog en die zal vast ook wel gaaf worden INSA-ALLAH
> ...


Hey Sahrouwia!

Gelukkig dat je vakantie top was!  :grote grijns: 
En ja...ik weet dat iedereen naar Europa wil komen, maar sommigen verdienen het echt!  :knipoog: 

Ik ben trouwens wel gegaan! 3,5 week maar....Beter dan niets!  :grote grijns: 

Als ik het verhaal af heb dan zet ik het op een word bestand en stuur het gelijk naar je mail! 

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

hey...........

alvast bedankt..............!
en ja idd somige verdienen het,maar vind er maar zo een erg moeilijk en ben ook niet op zoek.

leuk je bent wel gegaan hoop dat het een leuk tijd is geweest voor je vast wel..........!!TOCH?

en als ik het verhaal binnen heb dan stuur ik het door aan iedereen. op de hoop dat je word herkent als een GOEI MAROKAANSE SCHRIJVER!
INSA-ALLAH

veel succes

gr sahrouwia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *hey...........
> 
> alvast bedankt..............!
> en ja idd somige verdienen het,maar vind er maar zo een erg moeilijk en ben ook niet op zoek.
> 
> leuk je bent wel gegaan hoop dat het een leuk tijd is geweest voor je vast wel..........!!TOCH?
> 
> en als ik het verhaal binnen heb dan stuur ik het door aan iedereen. op de hoop dat je word herkent als een GOEI MAROKAANSE SCHRIJVER!
> ...


Graag gedaan hoor!
Het was een heel leuke tijd in Marokko. Was zoals je al zei alleen feesten en uitgaan.  :grote grijns: 

Hahahahaha...maar zo een goede schrijver ben ik ook weer niet hoor.
Ik moet nog heel veel schrijven voordat ik die status bereik.

Dank je wel in ieder geval. Ik ga zo een vervolg schrijven.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Bedankt voor jullie geduld allemaal! 
Hier is nog een kleine vervolg. 
Veel leesplezier.


moonwalker

En oh ja...het plaatsen van reacties kost niets! 

*

Toen hij ons in onze buurt afzette, spraken we af dat we om 21:00 uur bij 3 Mars zouden zijn en waar we te vinden zouden zijn. Sohaila en Fadwa gaven ons een kus en liepen weg om te douchen en andere kleding aan te trekken. Yassir liep gehaast naar huis omdat hij een serie niet wilde missen en ik liep op mijn gemak naar huis. Ik trof mijn moeder in de keuken aan. Ik gaf haar een kus op haar hoofd en we begonnen net als altijd elkaar te plagen. Ze gaf me een kop thee, een stuk brood met boter en jam en stuurde me de keuken uit. Ik liep naar de kamer waar de tv stond en vond mijn zusje van 3 die een stift ergens had gevonden, het voor elkaar kreeg om het te openen en mooie tekeningen zat te maken op haar gezicht. Ze keek me aan met een stralend glimlach en riep: Nabiiiiii! Ijsje! Ijsje! Ik moest lachen en riep naar mijn moeder. Ma! Zineb is weer helemaal vies!. Mijn moeder was niet verbaasd. Waar je Zineb ook zette, ook al zette je haar op een plek die 100% schoon was met niks die haar vies kon maken, ze kreeg het echt voor elkaar om zichzelf vies te maken. Ik pakte Zineb op, trok de stift van haar hand en gaf haar een kus op een plek die nog niet versierd was met de stift. Ze omhelsde me en riep de hele tijd: Ijsje! Ijsje! Ik stond haar uit te leggen dat ze zich eerst moet wassen, daarna zou ik het voor haar kopen. Maar ze begreep me niet of deed alsof. Gelukkig kwam mijn moeder op dat moment aan en ik overhandigde Zineb aan haar. Mijn moeder begon zoals altijd Zineb uit te schelden omdat ze zo een troep had gemaakt, maar dat meende ze niet want Zineb was haar hart. Ik keek een beetje TV, at mijn broodje op en liep naar beneden om in mijn kast naar kleding te zoeken die ik wilde aantrekken. Ik koos voor een wijde lichtblauwe spijkerbroek en een oversized overhemd. 

Nadat ik gedoucht had zag ik Zineb die weer schoon was (voor een paar minuten herinnerde ik mezelf) zitten spelen met haar favoriete pop. Ik riep haar naar me, nam haar in mijn armen en riep naar mijn moeder dat ik voor Zineb een ijsje ging kopen. Mijn moeder zei dat ik beter geen ijs voor haar kocht want ze zou het voor elkaar krijgen om zichzelf weer vies te maken. Maar als Zineb iets in haar hoofd haalde dan kreeg je het niet zomaar weg. Ik probeerde voor haar Yoghurt te kopen die ze met een besliste hoofdschudden niet accepteerde. Ik had geen tijd om met een kind van 3 in discussie te gaan, vooral omdat ik wist dat ze toch zou winnen. Ik kocht voor haar een ijsje en bad dat mijn moeder me niet zou vermoorden. Op de terugweg naar huis kwam ik Sohaila tegen. Soailaaaaaaaaa! Abil Ijsje!. Riep Zineb blij. Ze was gewoon gek op Sohaila en andersom. Ze moeten elkaar een paar keer per dag zien. Sohaila nam Zineb van me over en begon met haar een gesprek in een taal die alleen zij tweeen schenen te kennen. Sohaila had een wijde witte broek met een lange overhemd en droeg witte lichte schoenen. Ze kreeg het voor elkaar om Zineb het hele ijsje te laten opeten zonder te morsen. In gedachten bedankte in Sohaila uit de grond van mijn hart. Ik pakte Zineb van haar af en vertelde haar dat ik binnen een minuut terug was. Ik bracht Zineb naar huis gaf haar een kus, liep naar mijn kamer waar ik mijn gitaar pakte en liep weer terug naar Sohaila. 

Ze stond al samen te wachten met Yassir en Fadwa. Natuurlijk had Fadwa hetzelde aan als Sohaila...dat verbaasde me op den duur niet meer. Yassir had zijn gitaar in een hoes om zijn schouder en we besloten om te vertrekken. Maar voordat we vertrokken was er een ritueel die we moesten doorlopen. Ik liep met Yassir naar een winkel waar we zonnepitten kochten die genoeg waren voor 3 gezinnen en Fadwa liep met Sohaila naar een andere winkel waar ze flessen limonade en plastic bekertjes kochten. Het moest iedere dag gebeuren op hetzelfde manier. Het was een soort verplichte ceremonie geworden. We liepen naar onze plek en gingen op een boom zitten die de zee al heel lang geleden had uitgespuugd. Niemand wist hoelang die boom op het zand al lag, maar iedereen wist waar ze lag. We lieten Sohaila en Fadwa achter en liepen naar een bosje in de buurt om hout te zoeken. Het was donker en alleen de maan gaf ons genoeg licht om nog wat te kunnen zien. Er deden de verhalen de ronde dat er hier mensen werden aangevallen door slangen, maar in al die jaren dat ik hier kwam had ik nog nooit een slang gezien. Nadat we genoeg hout bij elkaar hadden gescharreld liepen we terug naar onze plaats. We groeven een gat van ongeveeer 40 cm in de diameter en maakten een vuurtje. Meteen was het veel gezelliger. Toen we gingen zitten en onze gitaren uit de beschermhoes hadden gehaald, kwam Hamid aanlopen met zijn gitaar. Hij gaf ons allemaal een hand en nam plaats naast mij op de grond dicht bij de vuur. Waar is de rest?, vroeg hij. 
Er is geen rest, antwoordde ik. Zometeen komen allemaal jongens bij ons zitten die we alleen van gezicht kennen en Anwar onze drummist moet nog komen. Dat is het.
Ik begon hem een paar nieuwe trukjes te leren terwijl we wachtten tot Anwar zou opdagen. Hij was een snelle leerling en hij kreeg het gauw onder de knie. Anwar kwam aanlopen met zijn vriendin die zoals altijd aan zijn arm hing alsof hij weg zou vluchten. Ik stelde hun aan elkaar voor. Anwar dit is Hamid. Hamid dit is Anwar en zijn vriendin Nawal. Ze schudden elkaar de hand en gingen zitten. We begonnen wat oude nummers op te halen en algauw begon Hamid te zingen en iedereen deed er het zwijgen toe. De mensen begonnen te komen en hoorde ik de hele tijd mensen Salam 3alikum zeggen. Ik telde niet hoevaak ik dat hoorde, want ik was helemaal verdiept in de muziek. We draaiden de ene nummer na de andere zonder te stoppen en we hadden niet eens gerepeteerd met Hamid, maar hij kende alle nummers uit zijn hoofd en zonder moeite zong hij verder. Toen ik eindelijk was gestopt met spelen, hoorde ik een daverende applaus. Geschokt keek ik om me heen. Er zaten meer dan 50 personen om ons heen op het zand en allemaal zaten ze te klappen. Damn, dacht ik bij mezelf. De record die ik samen met Yassir hadden gehad was 10 personen op een avond. Hamid moet echt wat gaan doen met zijn talent... 

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sahrouwia

natuurlijk moonwalker...

word jij de beste kan niet anders lukt je wel!!! heb vertrouwen in jou schrijf kunst 
komt goed!!

snel verder gaan

gr sahrouwia

----------


## miss_marocia

het is weer een top verhaal 
maar ja wie weet dat weer niet 
schrijf gauw verder 
doei en veel schrijfplezier!!!  :duivels:

----------


## coucou_4lif

Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy moonwalker, het was net zo spannend. Ewa maak snel je tekeningen af, dan kan je ook dit verhaal afmaken. Lmoehiem, maak het snel af aub, hoor wel wat van je, als je niet doorschrijft dan blijf ik je bellen totdat je er spijt van krijgt dat je het niet hebt afgemaakt, nou moony, veel schrijfplezier en laat ons niet langer wachten aub, doei doei

----------


## romaysa422

salaam

komaan moonwalker ga verder. kwil het vervolg weten.
dus type maar komaan met die vingers op de toetsenbord.


groeten en big kiss

romaysa

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *natuurlijk moonwalker...
> 
> word jij de beste kan niet anders lukt je wel!!! heb vertrouwen in jou schrijf kunst 
> komt goed!!
> 
> snel verder gaan
> 
> gr sahrouwia*


Salam Sahrouwia!

Nu moet ik echt blozen hoor...:bloos:

Ik ben nog lang niet de beste schrijver hoor...wat dacht je van stephen king?  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo verder...spreek je gauw weer!

Moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door miss_marocia_ 
> *het is weer een top verhaal 
> maar ja wie weet dat weer niet 
> schrijf gauw verder 
> doei en veel schrijfplezier!!! *


Hey miss_marocia!

Bedankt voor je reactie en compliment hoor!
Ben blij dat je nog steeds leest. Maar ja...goede fans zijn niet weg te krijgen he?  :grote grijns: 


 :zwaai: 


moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door coucou_4lif_ 
> *Heeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy moonwalker, het was net zo spannend. Ewa maak snel je tekeningen af, dan kan je ook dit verhaal afmaken. Lmoehiem, maak het snel af aub, hoor wel wat van je, als je niet doorschrijft dan blijf ik je bellen totdat je er spijt van krijgt dat je het niet hebt afgemaakt, nou moony, veel schrijfplezier en laat ons niet langer wachten aub, doei doei*


Hey coucou!  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga zo verder met mijn verhaal, maar het afmaken zal nog wel eff duren... :grote grijns: 

Het wordt een lang verhaal hoor...dus eff geduld met mij a.u.b.
En jij mag me altijd bellen, dat weet je!  :grote grijns: 

Spreek je gauw weer,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *salaam
> 
> komaan moonwalker ga verder. kwil het vervolg weten.
> dus type maar komaan met die vingers op de toetsenbord.
> 
> 
> groeten en big kiss
> 
> romaysa*


Romaysa!

Je weet dat ik het druk heb met school, dus ik kan niet zoveel meer schrijven zoals ik zelf wil. 

Maar je krijgt zo een vervolgje.

Keep the faith!

groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Deze vervolgje is voor alle trouwe fans die mijn verhaal nog lezen!

Love Ya all!
Remember: Keep the faith!

moonwalker
*

Omdat ik zelf ook liedjes schreef, bracht Yassir naar voren dat ik wat liedjes van mezelf zou gaan zingen. Hij begon met de gitaar en ik volgde hem. De liedje klonk wel leuk, alleen mijn stem klonk niet echt leuk. Hamid leerde het al de eerste keer toen hij het hoorde en hij begon na mij te zingen. Opeens was iedereen om ons heen aan het zingen. Na mij ging Yassir aan de slag met zijn Gipsy Kings liedjes. Iedereen stond spaans te dansen en er heerste een hele leuke sfeer tussen de mensen. Aan het eind van de avond was de groep gegroeid van 50 naar meer dan 90. Gezinnen zaten glimlachend een stukje verderop naar ons te luisteren, jongens met hun vriendinnen konden de verleiding niet weerstaan om naar ons te komen luisteren en jongens van alle leeftijden stonden om ons heen of te klappen of te dansen. Elke keer dat we stopten begon de groep te schreeuwen om meer. Toen ze eindelijk genoeg hadden gedanst en zich schor hadden gezongen namen ze 1 per 1 afscheid en vroegen ze ons of we er de volgende dag weer zouden zijn. Yassir die zijn mond niet kan houden antwoordde dat we iedere dag op dezelfde plek aanwezig waren. 

Het vuur was gedoofd en niemand deed moeite om het aan te steken. Beetje bij beetje ging de hele groep uit elkaar. Anwar nam afscheid van ons en liep met Nawal weg en uiteindelijk waren we met zijn vijfen gebleven zoals we waren begonnen. Het was al 00:00 uur toen we opstonden om naar huis te gaan. Hamid bood aan om ons te brengen maar we bedankten hem en vertelden hem dat we een beetje wilden bewegen. Hij gaf ons zijn telefoonnummer en we besloten om de volgende dag weer af te spreken. 
Sohaila en Fadwa liepen te zingen en ik en Yassir speelden de refrein met onze mond. Zelfs als we aan het lopen waren konden we niet zonder muziek en zo te zien hadden we de meiden aangestoken. Overal waar je keek liepen jongeren op weg naar huis na een avond mislukte of juist gelukte versieringen. Sommigen liepen in groepen te lachen en anderen liepen met hun telefoon te spelen.
Zonder dat we het wisten hadden we weer een groep jongens om ons heen die ook graag wilden zingen. Deze keer was het vooral Chaabi muziek. Iedereen zong, klapte met zijn handen, stond te joelen of liep op straat te dansen. Een verkeersagent zag onze groep langskomen en bleef ons aankijken met een bedenkelijk gezicht. Waarschijnlijk stond hij zich af te vragen of hij ons kon aanhouden wegens het verstoren van de rust. Het was tenslotte al na middernacht. We liepen langs hem en schonken hem geen aandacht. Op dat moment bestond ons groep al uit meer dan 20 mensen dus hij kon niet zo makkelijk iemand aanhouden. 

Toen we in onze buurt kwamen liepen de tranen ons op het gezicht van het lachen. Yassir was weer mopjes aan het tappen en dan moest je ervoor zorgen dat je sterke buikspieren had om zijn aanvallen te weerstaan. Nadat de meiden ons onze nachtkust gaven en verdwenen waren naar hun huis bleef ik samen met Yassir nog lang op straat aan het kletsen. Hij wilde Marokko uit en dat kon ik hem niet kwalijk nemen. Dat wilde ik eigenlijk ook. We zaten na te denken hoe we dat voor elkaar zouden krijgen. Mijn ouders zouden niet toestaan dat ik de gevaarlijke tocht zou maken. Nou...mijn ouders. Ik bedoel mijn moeder, aangezien mijn vader een dronkelap is die het niet kan schelen wat er met ons gebeurt. We zagen hem maar een paar keer per week, wanneer hij zijn vieze kleren kwam ruilen, mijn moeder voor alles en wat uitschold en mij helemaal negeerde. 

Alleen de zomer was in Marokko het leukst, de rest van het jaar had ik geen werk ook al had ik mijn diploma behaald en Yassir ook. We hadden samen op een vissersboot gewerkt maar we werden dik genaaid door de eigenaar. We kregen onze loon pas nadat we smeekten, dreigden, huilden en scholden. En het was niet eens de volle loon. Hij haalde altijd wat voor zichzelf. Ik hield het niet vol en Yassir had hem bijna in elkaar geslagen als hij niet werd tegenhouden door 4 vissers die op dat moment toevallig in de buurt waren. We hadden het geprobeerd bij verschillende anderen, maar het was steeds hetzelfde. Je leverde je werk en dan moest je je loon gaan zoeken, want dan zag je de opdrachtgever niet meer. Elke dag was weer een avontuur voor mij en Yassir, want we gingen nooit ergens heen zonder elkaar. Hij was van plan om in een vissersboot illegaal te reizen naar Spanje. Ik vertelde hem over de gevaren en hoeveel mensen omkwamen bij zo een tocht. Dat deden we eigenlijk elke avond. Over de mogelijkheden praten om naar Europa te gaan. We hadden afgesproken dat we dat nooit zouden bespreken als de meiden er bij waren. We wisten al dat ze zich tegen het idee verzetten.

Ik dacht aan het volgend jaar dat ik ging doorbrengen in Marokko en bedacht hoe ik in godsnaam weer een jaar vol ging houden. Ik nam geen geld van mijn moeder aan, mijn vader kon je beter niet spreken over geld. Dus om aan geld te komen gaf ik meestal extra lessen aan jongens en meiden van de middelbare scholen die moeite met frans hadden. Voor mij was het makkelijk om ze te vinden, maar voor Yasser was het bijna onmogelijk want bijna niemand koos Spaans. Het geld dat ik dat ontving deelde ik door twee. De ene helft gaf ik dan aan Yassir en de rest hield ik zelf. We waren de periode gepasseerd dat we nee tegen elkaar zeiden. Hij accepteerde het zonder morren en wanneer het bij hem goed ging deed hij hetzelfde bij mij. Rond 03:30 liepen we naar huis om te slapen. Ik liep gelijk naar mijn kamer toe, trok een korte broek aan en verder niks en liep naar de badkamer om mijn tanden te poetsen. Ik liep langs de kamer van mijn zusje en zag de lakens om haar heen gewikkeld terwijl ze op haar buik sliep. Ik trok ze recht gaf haar een kusje en ging naar mijn kamer terug. Ik ging liggen, sloot mijn ogen en dommelde weg. Een harde klap deed me springen van mijn bed. Nog steeds in de wereld tussen waken en dromen dacht ik dat ik het gedroomd had totdat ik de klap nog eens hoorde en het me met een ruk uit mijn droomwereld haalde...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sahrouwia

ooeeeeeeeooooooooooooeeeeeeeeee............
wat ben jij erg zeg!!! de spanning vreet mij van binnen en jij stopt je doet het goed!!

en wat dacht je van beter worden dan stefen.....!!!!!!!!!
lukt je echt waar INSA-ALLAH!!!!!
en je hoeft echt niet verlegen te zijn als ik je dit vertel het is gewoon een FEIT!!..........CAPIES........

SUCCES..

GR SAHROUWIA

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *ooeeeeeeeooooooooooooeeeeeeeeee............
> wat ben jij erg zeg!!! de spanning vreet mij van binnen en jij stopt je doet het goed!!
> 
> en wat dacht je van beter worden dan stefen.....!!!!!!!!!
> lukt je echt waar INSA-ALLAH!!!!!
> en je hoeft echt niet verlegen te zijn als ik je dit vertel het is gewoon een FEIT!!..........CAPIES........
> 
> SUCCES..
> ...


 :grote grijns: 

Dank je wel sahrouwia! Maar...niemand wordt beter dan stefen...Die gast had al een boek geschreven toen hij 21 was.  :wow: 

Was ik maar zo goed! 

Ik ga later nog verder aangezien ik vanavond nog wat te doen heb voor school! 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah en bedankt nog voor je reactie!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## romaysa422

slm 

ewa moonwalker komaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan. het was een prachtige stuk maar ga verder aub.

dikke groetjes 
romaysa

ps: ik heb altijd mijn geloof bij me.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *slm 
> 
> ewa moonwalker komaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan. het was een prachtige stuk maar ga verder aub.
> 
> dikke groetjes 
> romaysa
> 
> ps: ik heb altijd mijn geloof bij me.*


Hey Romaysa,

Eff geduld a.u.b.!  :frons:  Heb het een beetje druk met school enzo...je weet wel!  :grote grijns: 

Ik zal zo snel mogelijk een vervolg plaatsen!

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

het komt goed met je schrijf kunst IK heb vertrouwen in jou dat het een pracht van een verhaal word INSA-ALLAH 

marhe jij zit ook nog natuurlijk op school en hoe gaat het daar mee? ik hoop dat je er goed voor staat en dat moet je ook AF maken he....!!! 
jij bent wel goed bezich man ik hoop dat ik het ook zOver zou schoppen als jij INSA-ALLAH 

maar zoals je al zei je moet ook wel aan je school zitten dus doe rustig aan we hebben het wel over jou toekomst!!!!!
dus van mijn (ons) ongeduld moet je je niets van aantrekken je moet gewoon eerst alles af hebben van je school en denk dan pas maar aan mijn (ons) ongeduld ja >>>>CAPIES>>>>!!!

SUCCES

GR SAHROUWIA

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *het komt goed met je schrijf kunst IK heb vertrouwen in jou dat het een pracht van een verhaal word INSA-ALLAH 
> 
> marhe jij zit ook nog natuurlijk op school en hoe gaat het daar mee? ik hoop dat je er goed voor staat en dat moet je ook AF maken he....!!! 
> jij bent wel goed bezich man ik hoop dat ik het ook zOver zou schoppen als jij INSA-ALLAH 
> 
> maar zoals je al zei je moet ook wel aan je school zitten dus doe rustig aan we hebben het wel over jou toekomst!!!!!
> dus van mijn (ons) ongeduld moet je je niets van aantrekken je moet gewoon eerst alles af hebben van je school en denk dan pas maar aan mijn (ons) ongeduld ja >>>>CAPIES>>>>!!!
> 
> ...


Dank je Sahrouwia!

Yep...ik heb het een beetje te druk met school op dit moment, maar ik zal proberen om een beetje tijd vrij te houden om door te gaan met mijn verhaal.
Ik zit op HBO 2e jaars Communicatie en Multimediadesign. Ik heb nog niet zover geschopt hoor! Pas als ik mijn Doctoraal titel heb behaald dan heb ik iets bereikt. Inshallah zul je slagen in alles wat je ooit wilt bereiken.

Ik zal jullie ongeduld niet op de proef stellen hoor...ik zal zo snel mogelijk weer verder gaan.

Veel liefs,

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

Moony!!!!!!!!!!

Waarom staat er WORDT VERVOLGD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wajow jij weet hoe je mensen moet irriteren  :grote grijns: ..........

Hij is echt toppie  :duim: ........alleen jammer dat ik steeds verder moet zoeken voor het vervolg.......kan je het hele verhaal zonder reacties effe mailen?.......heb ik gelijk het eind stuk  :hihi: 


Groetiessssss fa.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Moony!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Waarom staat er WORDT VERVOLGD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wajow jij weet hoe je mensen moet irriteren ..........
> 
> Hij is echt toppie ........alleen jammer dat ik steeds verder moet zoeken voor het vervolg.......kan je het hele verhaal zonder reacties effe mailen?.......heb ik gelijk het eind stuk 
> 
> 
> Groetiessssss fa.*


Hahahaha...hoi Fafa!
Je weet tog?

bedankt voor je compliment! En ik kan het verhaal niet sturen per email want er is geen vervolg voor het verhaal. Ik moet elke keer weer een stukje verzinnen als ik achter de computer ga zitten. Dus eff geduld!  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## Zizoutje

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het een heel spannend verhaal vind en dat je het ook heel duidelijk schrijft.

Waarom ik dit ook een mooi verhaal lees, is omdat ik het belangrijk vind dat de jongeren van hier zo eraan kunnen denken hoe de jongeren in marokko het moeilijk hebben.

En voor de rest mag je zo lekker door blijven gaan.

Groetjes Zizoutje

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Zizoutje_ 
> *Ik moet zeggen dat ik het een heel spannend verhaal vind en dat je het ook heel duidelijk schrijft.
> 
> Waarom ik dit ook een mooi verhaal lees, is omdat ik het belangrijk vind dat de jongeren van hier zo eraan kunnen denken hoe de jongeren in marokko het moeilijk hebben.
> 
> En voor de rest mag je zo lekker door blijven gaan.
> 
> Groetjes Zizoutje*


Hi Zizoutje!

Bedankt voor je reactie en compliment! 
Ik schrijf ook dit verhaal alleen om de jongeren hier te laten zien hoe moeilijk de jongeren het in Marokko hebben.
Ik ga zometeen door met een vervolgje!

Veel plezier!

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hier is nog een kleine vervolg! Veel leesplezier gewenst...


groetjes,

moonwalker

*

...Ik deed het licht aan en toen pas drong het tot me door dat het de buitendeur was. Ik keek naar de horlge en zag dat het 4:54 in de ochtend was. Mijn moeder stond vanuit de treden op de trap boven me vragend aan te kijken. Ik hoorde Zineb huilen en mijn moeder maakte rechtsomkeert en liep weer terug naar boven, naar de kamer van mijn zusje. Weer een harde klap tegen de deur en een stem die ik herkende als die van mijn vader. Nee he...dacht ik bijmezelf. Hij is weer dronken en de hele straat is nu waarschijnlijk al wakker. Mijn moeder wilde hem niet aangeven bij de politie dus ik zag me genoodzaakt de deur te openen. Daar stond hij geleund op een vrouw die net zo erg dronken was als hem. Ik wist gelijk wat ze was en keek hem zelf aan. Er kwam zo een stank uit hem dat ik onwillekeurig een stap achteruit deed. Hij had niet eens in de gaten dat de deur open was, want zijn hand ging naar boven en kwam met een suizende geluid naar benenede waar het niets dan lucht aantrof. Hij was verbaasd dat zijn hand geen tegenstand van de deur tegenkwam en was zo dronken dat zijn instinct niet op tijd reageerde. Zijn hand ging onbelemmerd op weg naar zijn kruis. Hij slaakte een kreet, liet zich op zijn knieeen zakken en begon over te geven. Ik sprong 2 stappen achteruit en bekeek dat zielige schepsel die voor mijn vader moest doorgaan. De vrouw die bij hem was keek naar hem met een geamuseerde glimlach en algauw begon ze ook over te geven. Ik kon het niet meer aanzien. Ik keek een andere kant op en hoorde hoe ze hun best deden elkaar over te treffen wie het meest ging overgeven. 

Toen ze klaar waren vroeg ik de vrouw om weg te gaan. Ze keek me stom aan niet begrijpend wat ik allemaal bazelde. Ze keek zolang naar me dat ik me onbehaaglijk begon te voelen. Uitgebreid bekeek ze mijn gespierde lichaam totdat ik merkte dat ik niets behalve een kortebroek aanhad. Ach wat kan het me schelen? Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ze heeft ergere dingen gezien. Ik trok haar aan haar hand en liep met haar naar de deur. Mijn vader hief zijn hand op en ik kon net een lome vuist ontwijken. Laa haar met rust....HIK....Ze blijfd hieeer...HIK...Hondjong... Zei hij. 

Ik keek hem aan en het liefst zou ik in lachen zijn uitgebarsten. Hij begon me alle leuke namen naar het hoofd te slingeren en liet me zijn vriendin niet de deur uitzetten. Op dat moment verscheen mijn moeder boven de trap en ze zag wat er aan de hand was. Ik gebaarde haar dat ze terug moest gaan en dat ik het wel kan oplossen, maar zoals alle moeders luisterde ze weer niet naar mij. Ze liep naar beneden waar we stonden , keek naar de dronken vrouw met ogen die vuur schoten en vroeg haar met een stem die water in ijs kon veranderen om weg te gaan. De vrouw kon waarchijnlijk geen woord begrijpen, maar de blik van mijn moeder maakte het haar maar al te duidelijk. Voordat ik wist wat er gebeurde sloeg mijn vader mijn moeder vol in het gezicht. Ik keek met stomheid verslagen naar mijn moeder die op de grond lag met zo te zien een gebroken neus. Mijn vader stond haar al uit te schelden en ik zag hoe hij zijn voet optilde om haar een schop te geven. Toen maakte mijn verbazing plek voor woede. Ik duwde hem niet zachtzinnig en hij plofte achteruit. Zijn vriendin die hem nog steeds omhelsde viel met hem mee alsof ze een deel van hem was. Hij stond op en wilde vechten. Ik hield mijn woede in toom, hield zijn handen in een wurggreep en sleepte hem de deur uit samen met zijn vriendin. Zineb was wakker geworden door al het geschreeuw en stond boven aan de trap te kijken hoe ik mijn vader en een vrouw die ze niet kende de deur uit sleepte. Mijn vader probeerde nog binnen te komen, maar ik hield hem tegen zonder problemen en zei. Als je probeert het huis weer binnen te gaan, zal ik de politie bellen. Het woord politie deed bij hem een belletje rinkelen, want hij stopte met zijn verwoede pogingen het huis binnen te gaan en keek naar mijn moeder die haar hand op haar neus vasthield en waar bloed langs haar vingers sijpelde. Ik draaide me om deed de deur in zijn gezicht dicht en hielp mijn moeder overeind. Terwijl ze haar Djellaba aantrok liep ik naar Zineb toe. Hoi schat, begon ik. Waarom huil je?. Alsof ik dat nog moest vragen. Ik nam haar in mijn armen en ging op een trede zitten. Ze drukte haar gezichtje tegen mijn schouder en ging door met huilen. Ik begon haar een liedje te zingen die ze heel leuk vond, maar dat hielp niks. Toen beloofde ik haar om voor haar een ijsje te kopen als ze stopte met huilen. Ze keek me door haar tranen heen en zei: Winkels zijn dicht. Zonder dat ik het wilde begon ik hard te lachen. Ze keek me verbaasd aan en begon toen ook te lachen. Ik waste haar gezicht trok haar wat kleren aan die helemaal niet bij elkaar pasten en we gingen naar mijn moeder. Waar gaan we?, vroeg Zineb terwijl ze met grote ogen naar mijn moeder keek. Mijn moeder lachte dapper naar haar en zei dat ze gewoon een ongelukje heeft gehad en dat we naar het ziekenhuis moesten. Zineb liet haar hoofdje op mijn schouder rusten en we liepen de deur uit. Zoals ik al had verwacht was mijn vader met zijn vriendin weg...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Ga Verder 


Groeties

----------


## Nido

Ga gauw verder jongen je doet het goed... wat een verhaal zegggg

tbarkellah allikkk  :duim:  


ga snel verderrrrrr


xxxx Nadia een nieuwe fannnnn :knipoog:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ga gauw verder jongen je doet het goed... wat een verhaal zegggg
> 
> tbarkellah allikkk  
> 
> 
> ga snel verderrrrrr
> 
> 
> xxxx Nadia een nieuwe fannnnn *


Salam Nadia,

Allah iebarkfiek!  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder. Bedankt voor je reactie en compliment.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Rissa

Fantastisch mooi verhaal...!!!

Mooie schrijfstijl heb je.. :duim:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Rissa_ 
> *Fantastisch mooi verhaal...!!!
> 
> Mooie schrijfstijl heb je..*


Dank je wel Rissa voor je compliment!
En welkom bij de club!  :knipoog: 
groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salam Nadia,
> 
> Allah iebarkfiek! 
> 
> Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder. Bedankt voor je reactie en compliment.
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*


Salaam, 

your welcome  :knipoog: , ik zal op je vervolgje wachten..

Xxx Nadia  :Smilie:

----------


## Kidar

ik wil alleen zeggen ga zo door het is een leuk verhaal!!!!  :ole:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Kidar_ 
> *ik wil alleen zeggen ga zo door het is een leuk verhaal!!!! *


Dank je Kidar...ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Rissa

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Dank je wel Rissa voor je compliment!
> En welkom bij de club! 
> groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*



 :hihi: ..Thanxs..ik verveelde me en iemand wees me op deze verhalenrubriek..erg leuk allemaal!..maar die van jouw blonk er gewoon uit, heb die vorige ook gelezen net... :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Rissa_ 
> *..Thanxs..ik verveelde me en iemand wees me op deze verhalenrubriek..erg leuk allemaal!..maar die van jouw blonk er gewoon uit, heb die vorige ook gelezen net...*


Hoi Rissa,

alweer bedankt voor je compliment!

Heb je gekeken op CABOE? Daar staan nog een paar verhalen van mij. Dan hoef je je dus niet te vervelen! 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeeyyy 
alles goed...?? met mij cker wel na dat ik je verhaal were eens heb gelezen
echt je hebt echt talent tbarkellah 3lik je moet cker verder gaan met je verhalen
want ik zal ze altijd lezen insallah
-xxx-jes ilhame

----------


## romaysa422

hoi, bro

komaan ik wil verder lezen, kverveel me anders dus type maar en laat dat kopje van je werken.

verder dikke groeten en big kiss

you'r sis romaysa

----------


## Nido

juis ja  :duim:  we willen een vervolgieee  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeeeyyy 
> alles goed...?? met mij cker wel na dat ik je verhaal were eens heb gelezen
> echt je hebt echt talent tbarkellah 3lik je moet cker verder gaan met je verhalen
> want ik zal ze altijd lezen insallah
> -xxx-jes ilhame*


Hey Ilhame,

met mij gaat het heel goed dank je wel! Hoe is het met jou?
Allah iebarkfiek...dank je wel voor je compliment.  :grote grijns: 

Ik zal zo nog een vervolgje zetten.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *hoi, bro
> 
> komaan ik wil verder lezen, kverveel me anders dus type maar en laat dat kopje van je werken.
> 
> verder dikke groeten en big kiss
> 
> you'r sis romaysa*


Ok dame,

ik had het een beetje druk met school dus daarom...

Hier is nog een vervolg om het goed te maken.

Groetjes,

Your Bro moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *juis ja  we willen een vervolgieee *


A.U.B.  :grote grijns: 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Eerst wil ik me verontschuldigen omdat het zo lang heeft geduurd. Omdat ik een studenten bestaan leid, heb ik het ook meestal druk, dus vandaar...

Love ya all!  
Groetjes,

moonwalker
*

We liepen naar het ziekenhuis die maar een paar straten verderop was en mijn moeder liep de hele tijd te huilen. Zineb was alweer in dromenland. Ik probeerde mijn moeder te troosten, maar zonder resultaat. Hij had haar nog nooit geslagen. 25 jaar zijn ze getrouwd geweest en hij heeft haar nooit eens geslagen. Bovendien komt hij met een slet ons huis binnen wandelen. Wat zullen de buren denken? 
De buren mogen de pot op, mompelde ik in mezelf. Ik weet niet waarom mensen het gepraat van anderen belangrijk vinden. Toen we bij het ziekenhuis kwamen was ze rustiger geworden. Aan de arts vertelde ze dat ze van de trap was gevallen toen ze naar de toilet moest. Hij geloofde het niet zo te zien, maar hij geloofde wel in de 200 DH die ze hem overhandigde. Nadat hij haar behandelde zei hij dat ze zich niet druk moest maken, omdat haar neus niet gebroken was. Opgelucht liepen we terug naar huis. Zineb sliep door alles heen en eenmaal thuis legde ik haar voorzichtig in haar bed en dekte haar. 
Mijn moeder zat in de woonkamer en ging bij haar zitten aangezien ik toch geen slaap had. Ik voelde aan dat ze me iets wou vertellen. Wat is er mam?, vroeg ik haar.
Ze keek me aan en haar ogen vulden zich met tranen. Ik wil van hem scheiden. Antwoordde ze. Groot gelijk, dacht ik in mezelf, maar hardop zei ik. Het is uw keus, welke keus uw ook maakt ik sta altijd achter u. Nu begon ze echt te huilen. Ik liep naar haar toe en omhelsde haar. Zonder het te willen begon ik zelf ook te huilen. Toen we uitgehuild waren ging mijn moeder met een schorre stem verder.
Ik kan het niet meer Nabil. Al 13 jaar nu drinkt hij als een gek. Ik heb alles geprobeerd om hem ervan af te houden, maar hij vindt zijn vrienden belangrijker dan mij. Je ziet zelf hoevaak hij naar huis komt om andere kleding aan te trekken. Hij komt niet eens voor mij of voor jullie, maar alleen om zijn vieze kleding uit te trekken en andere kleding aan te trekken. Vandaag heeft hij mij geslagen...ik wil niet dat hij in de toekomst Zineb gaat slaan, want je weet het nooit met een dronkaard. Ik was het helemaal met haar eens. Vanaf mijn tiende jaar al had ik geen vader meer. Het begon heel langzaam: uitgaan met zijn verkeerde vrienden, een biertje hier en een biertje daar, van bier werden het flessen wijn en toen was ie weg. Ik vertelde mijn moeder dat ik haar gewoon zou steunen en dat ik gewoon werk ga zoeken om zelf eten op de tafel te brengen. 
Mijn moeder begon zich te verontschuldigen, maar ik trok haar naar me toe kuste haar hoofd en vertelde haar dat ze niks verkeerds heeft gedaan en dat ik het begreep. Ze glimlachte zwakjes en ging de troep opruimen die mijn vader en zijn slet hadden gemaakt. Toen ze daarmee klaar was ging ze zich wassen om te bidden. Ik keek haar na en dacht bij mezelf dat ik ook weleens daarmee moest beginnen...

De volgende dag werd ik wakker gemaakt door Yassir die naast mijn voeten stond en met een veertje me aan het kietelen was. Ik gooide een kussen naar hem en zei dat hij me met rust moest laten. Zonder resultaat. Hij kreeg zijn zin en ik stond op. Nadat ik me had gewassen gingen we samen ontbijten/lunchen aangezien het al middaguur was. Hij werd behandelt door mijn moeder als haar eigen zoon en hij had zelfs de sleutel van ons huis zoals ik de sleutel van zijn huis had. Zijn vader was alles wat mijn vader niet was. Hij zorgde goed voor zijn gezin, had geen vooroordelen, bad op tijd en had in 30 jaar tijd nooit n slechte woord tegen zijn vrouw gezegd. Zijn vrouw was precies mijn moeder. Altijd aan het lachen en grapjes makend. Ik had 1 vader en 2 moeders zei ik altijd voor de grap. Mijn moeder was gelukkig weer aan het lachen en haar neus zag er normaal uit. Zineb herinnerde mij eraan dat ik haar nog een ijsje schuldig was en Yassir vroeg mij tijdens het eten met een serieuse stem die ik nooit van hem had gehoord: wat is er gister gebeurd?. Ik vertelde hem alles en zag hoe hij woedend naar de muur tegenover hem keek. Hij maakte er geen geheim van dat hij mijn vader haatte en dat hij gek op mijn moeder was. Hij heeft geluk dat ik er niet bij was. Zei hij met een gespannen toon.
Lachend antwoordde ik hem dat hij zich niet druk moest maken. Mijn vader zou nooit ons huis meer binnenkomen. Mijn moeder zocht al zijn spullen bij elkaar en gooide ze in een tas. Ik zag dat het opvallend weinig was. Yassir hield voet bij stuk dat hij met me mee zou gaan. Aangezien ik hem niets kon weigeren, gingen we op zoek naar mijn vader die spoedig niet meer mijn vader zou worden...


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeyyy 
nou het is weer een prachtig vervolgje hoor
ik hoop dat je were snel door gaat
i'm waiting
-xxx- moi

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeeyyy 
> nou het is weer een prachtig vervolgje hoor
> ik hoop dat je were snel door gaat
> i'm waiting
> -xxx- moi*


Hoi Ilhame,

bedankt hoor  :grote grijns: 

Ik moet wat schoolwerk afmaken vanavond...maar morgen beloof ik je een vervolg.

groetjes,
 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeyyy
alles goed ...???? 
met mij wel...!!!!!
okeey daar hou ik je aan en trouwens nu ik kijk moet je vandaag al een vervolgje schrijven heb je belooft dus ik wacht er op  :Cool:  
-xxx- ilhame

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *A.U.B. 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*


ohh lieff thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

echt prachtigggggggg ga zo doooor  :duim: 

Xxxjees nadiaaaaa

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeeyyy
> alles goed ...???? 
> met mij wel...!!!!!
> okeey daar hou ik je aan en trouwens nu ik kijk moet je vandaag al een vervolgje schrijven heb je belooft dus ik wacht er op  
> -xxx- ilhame*


Hey Ilhame,

met mij gaat het ook heel goed dank je! Het spijt me dat ik geen vervolg had gezet eergister, maar ik had het een beetje te druk met andere zaken.

Ik ga zo een vervolgje zetten.

groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *ohh lieff thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> echt prachtigggggggg ga zo doooor 
> 
> Xxxjees nadiaaaaa*


Graag gedaan nadia.  :knipoog: 

Ik zal zo een vervolgje zetten.

groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*

Hoi allemaal,

Bedankt voor jullie geduld...ik hoop dat ik niet te lang ben weg geweest. Het was maar 2 dagen, maar het lijkt echt heeeeeeeeeeeel lang. Ik geef het toe...ik ben verslaafd geraakt aan internet. Ik neem iedere dag pilletjes tegen de verslaving maar dat helpt niets. 

Hier is een kleine vervolgje...
Ik wens jullie allemaal veel leesplezier.

Groetjes,

moonwalker
*

Hij was altijd te vinden in een ongure caf bij de haven, waar hij zijn zogenaamde vrienden trakteerde op bier en goedkope wijn. Ik kwam de caf binnen en keek in het rond. Het was donker binnen en blauwe rook van de ontelbare cigaretten hing een centimeter of tien van het plafond af. Op de grond was zaagsel rondgestrooid. Gammele tafels met stoelen die waarschijnlijk ergens in de middeleeuwen waren vervaardigd stonden overal in het vertrek. Overal zaten of stonden mensen te kletsen, te schreeuwen of gewoon met elkaar aan het vechten. 

De barman die de mensen serveerde keek naar de vechtende mannen om hem heen met een lome blik alsof het hem niets kon schelen. Hij had een baard van een paar weken oud, een tatoeage op zijn gespierde rechter arm en een cigaret bungelde uit zijn mondhoek. Hij leek zo uit een piratenschip te zijn gestapt. Ik vroeg me af of hij misschien een houten been had. Glimlachend zette ik mijn gedachten van me af en liep met Yassir naar binnen. Het was er smoorheet en het stonk naar bier, vis en naar de mensen die zich waarschijnlijk in geen weken hadden gewassen. Ik ademde door mijn mond om zo weinig van de stinkende lucht te ruiken en liep door. De mannen zaten ons nors aan te kijken en Yassir keek nog norser terug. Ik liep door het vertrek en opeens zag ik mijn vader in de achterhoek zitten aan een kleine tafeltje. Zo te zien zat hij te kaarten en had hij zijn vriendin niet bij zich. Toen ik dichterbij kwam keek hij op, zag me aankomen en bleef gewoon doorgaan met zijn spelletje. Ik stond naar hem te kijken en voelde de woede van Yassir die achter mij stond. 

Ik schraapte mijn keel en gooide de tassen op de tafel. Alle kaarten vlogen in het rond en nu had ik de aandacht van mijn vader. Niet alleen van hem, maar van alle mannen die zaten te kaarten. Ze keken me ongelooflijk aan alsof ik net een heilige ceremonie had verstoord. De eerste man stond op en wou net tegen mij gaan schreeuwen toen mijn vader hard met zijn vlakke hand op de tafel sloeg. Het geluid deed de man verstommen en alle andere mannen bleven in hun plaats zitten. Ook al was mijn vader een dronkaard, hij kon met gemak alle mannen in de kroeg in elkaar slaan zonder een spier te vertrekken. Ik zag dat ze respect voor hem hadden, want ze stonden op en liepen langzaam weg. Ik bleef hem aankijken en hij gebaarde dat ik moest gaan zitten. Yassir bleef achter mij staan en keek met zoveel minachting die hij kon opbrengen naar mijn vader, maar mijn vader negeerde hem volkomen. 
U hoeft niet meer terug te komen naar huis. Het is over. begon ik. 
Het huis staat op de naam van mijn moeder zoals u weet, dus u heeft geen aansprakelijkheid. Ze gaat scheiding vragen en dan zal ik u de papieren komen brengen. U hoeft niet terug naar haar om je spijt te betuigen, want dan zal ze de politie bellen. U heeft genoeg tijd gehad om tot inkeer te komen en voor uw gezin te zorgen, maar sinds ik 10 was had ik al geen vader meer. Dat is nu 13 jaar van dronkenschap. Wat heeft u daarmee bereikt? Kijk maar om uw heen. Ik ga u de les niet lezen, want u bent mijn vader of WAS mijn vader. Ik kom u alleen de boodschap doorgeven van mijn moeder.

Ik zag hoe zijn ogen vochtig begonnen te worden, maar dat zag ik al 13 jaar lang. In die tijd kwam hij vaak naar huis, huilde als een klein kind en vroeg mijn moeder om vergiffenis. Dan ging het een paar maanden goed en dan viel hij weer in zijn oude gewoonten. De record van hem was een jaar lang zonder alcohol. Dat was 4 jaar geleden in de tijd dat Zineb werd verwekt. Mijn moeder dacht echt dat hij verandert was, maar kwam er toch bedrogen uit. Ik dacht zelf ook dat als hij zijn dochterje zou zien hij zou veranderen. Maar wat bleek...de nacht dat mijn moeder Zineb baarde kwam hij dronken naar het ziekenhuis. Zoals hij het zei:  Om de geboorte van mijn dochter te vieren... Toen wist ik zeker dat het hopeloos was...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiii 
geeft nix hoor dat je een dagje hebt over geslagen maar het is weer eens een super leuke vervolgje je moet cker snel weer verder gaan 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx moi

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *haaaiii 
> geeft nix hoor dat je een dagje hebt over geslagen maar het is weer eens een super leuke vervolgje je moet cker snel weer verder gaan 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx moi*


Thx... :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...ben alweer bezig met school opdrachten nu.

Spreek je later weer...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Graag gedaan nadia. 
> 
> Ik zal zo een vervolgje zetten.
> 
> groetjes,
> moonwalker*



tHANXXX gelezen...  :duim:  


Ga zo snel mogelijk verder, wanneer je tijd hebt. k zal op je vervolgje wachten  :tik:  



xjes Nadiaa  :Cool:

----------


## romaysa422

hoi bro:-)

komaan het is nu een tijdje geleden dat je hebt geschreven en ik wil wel graag weten hoe het verder afloopt dus komaan zet er eens een vervolgje op.


dikke groeten you sis 

take care en big kiss to  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *tHANXXX gelezen...  
> 
> 
> Ga zo snel mogelijk verder, wanneer je tijd hebt. k zal op je vervolgje wachten  
> 
> 
> 
> xjes Nadiaa *


Ik ga nu een vervolgje schrijven...

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door romaysa422_ 
> *hoi bro:-)
> 
> komaan het is nu een tijdje geleden dat je hebt geschreven en ik wil wel graag weten hoe het verder afloopt dus komaan zet er eens een vervolgje op.
> 
> 
> dikke groeten you sis 
> 
> take care en big kiss to *


Hi Sis!  :knipoog: 

Ik ga nu een vervolg schrijven...

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah,

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

Ewa....kom op met die vervolg  :grote grijns: 


P.s. Ik ga geen vrede met je sluiten.......zit hier als spionage  :hihi: 



Greetz,  :fuckit:

----------


## moonwalker

*Hallo allemaal...
Sorry dat het zo lang heeft geduurt, maar ik had het een beetje druk met alles en nog wat.

Hier is een kleine vervolg om het goed te maken.

Love ya all,

moonwalker
*

Ik maakte aanstalten om weg te gaan en hij hield me niet tegen. Terwijl ik naar de deur liep voelde ik hoe zijn ogen aan mijn rug waren vastgeplakt. Het was alsof 2 hete kolen op mijn rug stonden te branden. Ik weigerde om me naar hem te draaien, want dat zou een teken van zwakte betekenen. Yassir liep achter me en keek om de seconde naar achteren om een hatelijke blik naar mijn vader te werpen. Ik liep de deur uit en nam een flinke teug schone lucht. Yassir deed hetzelfde en we liepen zonder iets te zeggen terug naar huis. Yassir begreep me zo goed dat hij wist dat ik geen zin had in een gesprek. Ik begon te zoeken naar een peuk, maar vond er geen enkele in mijn zakken. Yassir keek me aan en haalde een lollie uit zijn zak. Ach ja...dacht ik. Ik moet toch stoppen met die ******stokjes. Ik nam de lollie aan van hem en liep na te denken wat er nu moest gebeuren. Ten eerste moet mijn moeder een advocaat in de arm nemen, wat niet zo goedkoop was. Ik wist dat ze van haar moeder een erfenis heeft gehad die ze zorgvuldig had bewaard uit de klauwen van mijn vader. Als ze ruzie hadden was het 2 van de 3 keer om die erfenis. Ik had bewondering voor mijn moeder hoe ze het voor elkaar kreeg om mijn vader van haar erfenis af te houden en ook hoe ze het voor elkaar kreeg om het huis op haar naam te zetten. Nadat ze de advocaat zou nemen, zouden we ons door de ontelbare papierwerk van de scheiding moeten werken. Als dat al niet genoeg was moeten we ons ook nog een weg banen door de bureaucratie. Ik keek met tegenzin naar de komende weken. 

De erfenis van mijn moeder zou ons een paar maanden in leven houden, wat betekent dat ik werk moet vinden om voor mijn moeder en zusje te zorgen. De moed zonk me in de schoenen. Waar zou ik toch kunnen werken? Maar dat was voor later zorg. Eerst de advocaat regelen, daarna pas nadenken over die andere problemen.

Toen we terug bij onze straat waren kwamen we Fadwa en Souhaila tegen die op ons wachtten. Souhaila had al het verhaal gehoord van mijn moeder en vertelde het aan Fadwa. Ze omhelsde me en zei dat het haar speet. Het spijt mij niks..., antwoordde ik haar. Zo zijn we er beter af weet je. Dat wist ze maar al te goed. We besloten om naar de strand te gaan. Ik belde Hamid op en vertelde hem dat we naar het strand gingen. Hij zei dat hij binnen een kwartier bij ons zou zijn om ons mee te nemen dan hoefden we niet op de taxi te wachten. Hij vroeg of we de gitaren wilden meenemen en ik stemde toe. Yassir liep naar huis om de zijne te halen en ik liep naar huis om mijn moeder te vertellen wat er was voorgevallen en mijn gitaar op te halen. Ik trof haar in de badkamer waar ze Zineb zat te wassen die weer helemaal vies was. Ijsje! Gilde Zineb toen ze me zag. Oh jee..was ik helemaal vergeten. Ik vertelde haar dat ik haar zo ging meenemen om een ijsje te halen en vertelde mijn moeder wat er was gebeurd. Zineb zat geinteresseerd te luisteren en toen ik klaar was met mijn verhaal zei ze: Papa komt thuis!. Ik keek haar aan met een brok in mijn keel en liep snel de badkamer uit. Hoe moet je aan een 3 jarige kind vertellen dat ze haar vader nooit meer zou zien? Toen ze schoon was liep ik met haar naar buiten waar ik een ijsje voor haar kocht. Ik bracht haar terug naar huis, gaf haar een dikke kus en liep met mijn gitaar en stranddoek naar buiten. Ze zaten al te wachten in de auto van Hamid. Ik gooide de gitaar in de kofferbak en stapte in. Binnen in de auto was het minstens 10 graden koeler dan buiten. Ik gaf hem een hand en we gingen op weg.

Op weg naar het strand kwamen we een paar jongens uit Frankrijk die roekeloos reden en iedereen negeerden. Ik ergerde me mateloos aan zulke mensen. Hamid lette goed op en liet ze passeren, maar dat wilden ze niet. Ze sneden ons de weg af, remden hard en gaven weer snel gas. Yassir begon ze in alle talen uit te schelden en ik moest een glimlach onderdrukken. 150 meter verder deden ze hetzelfde en nu was de maat vol. Hamid toeterde en toen stopten ze de auto midden op de weg, stapten uit en kwamen naar ons toe. Yassir die naast Hamid op de voorstoel zat, was als eerste uit de auto. De jongens die in de auto voor ons zaten probeerden indruk te maken door Frans te spreken en hun T-shirts uit te trekken, maar ze hadden de verkeerde jongen uitgekozen. Yassir wachtte niet eens tot ze hun t-shirt uit hadden, hij sloeg gewoon een van hen met een vliegensvlugge trap in zijn kruis. Hij draaide zich om naar de tweede en gaf hem een klap op zijn neus, waarna gelijk bloed begon te stromen. Ik stond bij de deur van de auto naar hem te kijken en ik wist dat ik hem zijn woede moest laten afkoelen. De jongen die in zijn kruis was aangevallen stond te kreunen van de pijn toen Yassir hem bij zijn lange haren vastpakte en zijn hoofd op de motorkap van hun auto begon te slaan. 
Binnen een paar minuten stond er een groep mensen om hem heen die de jongens uit Frankrijk probeerden te helpen uit de klauwen van Yassir. Toen hij genoeg had, liep hij naar de auto terug, stapte in en zette de cd speler aan. Hamid stond hem met open mond aan te kijken. Gaan we nog rijden of hoe zit dat?, vroeg hij aan Hamid. 

wordt (zo snel mogelijk) vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Lalla_fatoes_ 
> *Ewa....kom op met die vervolg 
> 
> 
> P.s. Ik ga geen vrede met je sluiten.......zit hier als spionage 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz, *


Ik doe het alleen voor de andere fans...niet voor jou...
Dus weg hier jij...Koest..weg...

 :zwaai:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeyy heeyy 
so werd eens tijd dat je were verdre schreef maar het is were eens ene prachtig vervolg hoor....!!!!
ik hoop dat je gauw were verdre schrijft
-XXxXxXx- moi

----------


## Nido

Ooooh wat een vervolg  :schok:  thanx im waiting for the next one  :knipoog: 




Xjes Nadia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeyy heeyy 
> so werd eens tijd dat je were verdre schreef maar het is were eens ene prachtig vervolg hoor....!!!!
> ik hoop dat je gauw were verdre schrijft
> -XXxXxXx- moi*


hey *magrib_girl*,

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk door inshallah..en bedankt voor je compliment!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ooooh wat een vervolg  thanx im waiting for the next one 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xjes Nadia*


thx Nadia!  :knipoog: 

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## Timoesh

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ik doe het alleen voor de andere fans...niet voor jou...
> Dus weg hier jij...Koest..weg...
> 
> *



..... :moe: .......


Greetz,

----------


## nora m

hmm wat moet ik hier eigenlijk doen?????  :Confused:  :blij:

----------


## nora m

oow sorry ben nieuw lid wist nog niet precies wat ik moest doen eej ik vindt dat verhaal echt super.wollah kei goed maar waar blijft dat vervolg.  :wow:  beslamaa xxx...

----------


## magrebiaa

YOU'RE THA BEST !!!!!!!!  :ole:  

EN GA PLZ ZO SNEL MOGELIJK WEER VERDER!!

THALA,

MAGREBIAA  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *thx Nadia! 
> 
> 
> 
> moonwalker*




Your welcome  :knipoog: 



 :roker:   :grote grijns: 


Xxjes Nadia  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door nora m_ 
> *oow sorry ben nieuw lid wist nog niet precies wat ik moest doen eej ik vindt dat verhaal echt super.wollah kei goed maar waar blijft dat vervolg.  beslamaa xxx...*


Geen probleem Nora,  :Smilie: 

Bedankt voor je compliment!  :knipoog: 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

P.S.: Het vervolg komt zo eraan...

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door magrebiaa_ 
> *YOU'RE THA BEST !!!!!!!!  
> 
> EN GA PLZ ZO SNEL MOGELIJK WEER VERDER!!
> 
> THALA,
> 
> MAGREBIAA *


Hey magrebiaa,

Dank je wel hoor! Maar ik ben nog lang niet de beste...was dat maar waar...

Ik ga zo een vervolgje zetten...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Sorry allemaal dat het een beetje te lang heeft geduurt...

Ik had nu eff tijd om nog een stukje bij te schrijven...

Ik wens jullie allemaal veel leesplezier.



moonwalker
*
Hamid liet zich snel in zijn plaats zakken en deed wat hem was opgedragen. Met gierende banden stoven we weg.
Fadwa kende hem goed genoeg en zei niks tegen hem al was ze blijkbaar boos dat hij elke kans beetnam om te kunnen vechten. Hij wierp haar een handkusje toe en ze lachte alweer.
Toen we op onze vaste plek aankwamen was Yassir alweer de oude en verontschuldigde hij zich tegen Hamid. We gingen er weer goed voor zitten en Hamid begon liedjes te zingen die wij allemaal kenden. In no time was onze groepje weer uitgegroeid. Jongeren maakten een grote cirkel om ons heen met precies in het midden Hamid. Meiden kwamen bij ons zitten en al snel maakten Fadwa en Souhaila nieuwe vriendinnen. Op een gegeven moment begonnen de jongens te roepen dat we iets van Cheb Hasni moesten spelen. Ik kon gelukkig wel de stukje van Ma tebkish (Huil niet) spelen. Ik vroeg Hamid of hij de tekst kende en was niet verbaasd toen hij knikte.
Toen hij begon te zingen was echt iedereen om ons heen weer stil. Iedereen concentreerde zich om alleen de woorden die uit de mond van Hamid kwam te horen.
Het refrein ging als volgt:
Ma tebkish
Tgoelli da mektoubi
Eddane s3ib 
Ounti shekkiti
Sma3ti elhadra
Ou tqalleqti

(Huil niet
Zeg niet dat dat je lot is
Verdenken is moeilijk
En jij verdacht [me]
Je luisterde naar de praatjes
En werd boos [op mij]

Toen Hamid het liedje uit had zat iedereen met tranen in zijn ogen. Iedereen deed alsof het alleen de zon was en ze begonnen luid te klappen voor Hamid. We gingen de hele middag verder en weer rond 19:00 stonden we op om te vertrekken. Ik keek zoals gisteren naar de zonsondergand met mijn hand om Sohaila en dacht dat dit de beste dagen van mijn leven waren.

Toen we terugliepen naar de auto van Hamid, vroeg Yassir waarom we geen band zouden stichten. We hadden een verdomd goede zanger, twee gitaristen en een drummer. We kenden ook een jongen uit de buurt die heel goed keyboard kon spelen. Het idee beviel ons wel. Yassir vertelde dat we dan elke dag konden repeteren en daarna in kleine feestjes gaan spelen. Ik herinnerde hem aan het feit dat we geen plaats hadden waar we konden repeteren. Hamid kwam met de oplossing. We zouden gebruik maken van de kelder in zijn huis. Het werd niet gebruikt en met een beetje geduld konden we daar ons eigen studio maken. Hij vertelde ons dat we qua geld ons geen zorgen moesten maken. We konen ons geluk niet op. De meiden liepen voor ons over meidenzaken te praten zoals ze dat noemden toen ze opeens stokstijd bleven staan. We kwamen bijna in botsing met hen. Wat is er?, vroeg Yassir die voor de meiden ging staan en ook stokstijf bleef staan.
Ik keek om de schouder van Souhaila en voelde hoe mijn hart hard begon te bonzen. Achter me hoorde ik een zucht die van Hamid afkomstig was. De auto was helemaal total loss. De voorruit was gebroken, de motorkap was ingedeukt, de koplampen waren ook gebroken, de zijkanten leken te zijn bewerkt door tenminste 3 hamers, de binnenkant van de auto was een ravage en alle vier banden waren lek. Waar we een paar uur geleden een bijna nieuwe Mercedes hadden neergezet, was er nu een wrak die afkomstig leek te zijn uit een autokerkhof. We draaiden ons allemaal naar Hamid en zagen hem zijn mobiel telefoon uit zijn zak halen. Hij belde een nummer, sprak snel en hing op. Yassir zei: Het zijn die schoften die ik een pak slaag had gegeven. Ze wisten in wat voor auto reden. Als ik ze te pakken krijg... Tot ons verbazing begon Hamid te lachen. Oh nee..ik hoop echt niet dat je ze in handen krijgt. Het is niets mensen. Het is maar een auto. Mijn zus komt ons zo ophalen en de auto wordt opgehaald en weggebracht naar de autokerkhof. Het was mijn verjaardagscadeau, maar ik koop wel een nieuwe. Zei Hamid. De kleur stond me toch niet aan. Vervolgde hij met een grijns...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## magrebiaa

Hey moonwalkertje je bent echt serieus "tha best" . k heb net het vervolg gelezen: k heb dr gewoon geen woorden voor :  :petaf:  !!!
Ikke wacht alweer vol spanning op de rest van t verhaal!!!!


BESLAMAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Nido

Weer een  :duim:  vervolg maar ik wil meer  :frons:   :traan2:  


Dus een grote vervolg nu  :grote grijns:  


I shall wait for an bigg  :duim:  vervolg  :grote grijns: 


Xxjes Nadia  :zwaai:

----------


## nora m

wejew die hamid is rijijijk als dat mijn auto was ging ik doordraaien  :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:  .leuk vervolg  :grote grijns:  .komt er nog??  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  . 
X_X_X... NORA

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeyyy
het is weer eens prachtig vervolg zow als gewoonlijk  :love:  
je met cker snel weer verder gaan met je verhaal
ik wacht op je vervolg -XxXxXxXxX-

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door magrebiaa_ 
> *Hey moonwalkertje je bent echt serieus "tha best" . k heb net het vervolg gelezen: k heb dr gewoon geen woorden voor :  !!!
> Ikke wacht alweer vol spanning op de rest van t verhaal!!!!
> 
> 
> BESLAMAAAAAAAAAA*


Hey magrebiaa, 

Bedankt voor je compliment! 
Hier komt dan een vervolg van het verhaal..

thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Weer een  vervolg maar ik wil meer   
> 
> 
> Dus een grote vervolg nu  
> 
> 
> I shall wait for an bigg  vervolg 
> 
> ...


Hey Nadia,

Hier komt dan een groot vervolg...
Veel leesplezier he?

thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door nora m_ 
> *wejew die hamid is rijijijk als dat mijn auto was ging ik doordraaien    .leuk vervolg  .komt er nog??    . 
> X_X_X... NORA*


Hey Nora,

das lang geleden zeg... :grote grijns: 

hier komt een vervolg voor jullie allemaal en nog bedankt voor je reactie!

thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeeyyy
> het is weer eens prachtig vervolg zow als gewoonlijk  
> je met cker snel weer verder gaan met je verhaal
> ik wacht op je vervolg -XxXxXxXxX-*


Salam *magrib_girl*,

Bedankt voor je compliment!
En hier is dan het vervolg...


thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal!

Sanae_fatiha vroeg me net om een vervolg te schrijven op msn. Dus moeten jullie haar bedanken voor deze vervolg. 

Het is aan jullie allemaal opgedragen en bedankt voor jullie prachtige reacties.

Hoop jullie weer snel te spreken.

Love ya all,

moonwalker
*

Tien minuten later kwam er donkerblauwe BMW aanrijden. Hamid stelde ons voor aan zijn zus Hanane en we stapten in. In tegenstelling tot Hamid die kort, steviggebouwd, stijl haar en bruine ogen had was Hanane lang, had een taille waar Claudia Shiffer een moord voor zou willen doen, prachtig krullend haar tot haar schouders en groene ogen. Ze was nog vriendelijker dan Hamid voorzover dat mogelijk was. Yassir begon met zijn moppentour en binnen een paar minuten zat iedereen te lachen in de auto. Toen ze ons afzetten vroeg Hamid of we op hetzelfde plaats zouden zijn. We antwoordden met ja en verontschuldigden ons voor zijn auto. Hij wuifde de verontschuldigingen met een handgebaar en zei dat het niets was. We bedankten Hanane voor de lift en ze reden weg.


Toen ik thuis was liep ik naar mijn kamer om eerst mijn kleding uit te zoeken. Ik hoorde de melodie van Tabib Garah van George Wassouf. Mijn moeder was een groot fan van hem. Omdat ze zijn liedjes zovaak draaide had ik ze bijna allemaal uit mijn hoofd geleerd. Onbewust begon ik mee te zingen.
_
Tabib garra7
Ouloubi ennas adawiha
Ou ya ma gra7
Sihirti ellile adariha

Shafouni alou mithenni
Mine koutri elfar7 ieghanni
Ta3alou wi salou 3anni
Ana elli biya gra7 
Atibba elkoun matishfini

([hart] chirurg
Ik genees de harten van mensen
En hoeveel wonden
Heb ik niet genezen in de lange nachten
Ze zagen me en zeiden dat ik het goed had
Door alle blijheid loopt hij te zingen
Kom en vraag maar naar me
Ik die wonden heb
Die de artsen van de hele wereld
Niet zouden kunnen genezen)
_

Zingend liep ik naar boven. Mijn moeder stond in de keuken te zingen en aardappels te schillen voor het avondeten. Ik liep naar de woonkamer en zag Zineb die deze keer haar gezicht met chocolade aan het versieren was. Dat was in ieder geval beter dan stiften, dacht ik geamuseerd. Ze zag me liet de chocolade-reep vallen en riep: Nabiiiiiiiiii! Ijs Ijs!. Ze zei nooit mijn naam zonder er ook Ijs achter te gooien. Waarschijnlijk betekenden die twee woorden voor haar hetzelfde. Ik pakte haar op, nam haar naar de badkamer waar ik met moeite slaagde haar gezicht te wassen en liep met haar naar de keuken waar ik een kop thee en een groot stuk cake van mijn moeder kreeg aangereikt. Zineb wilde ook thee en cake en ik zat samen met haar te eten terwijl ik naar de tv keek. Ik ruimde op, liet de tv aanstaan voor haar en ging douchen. Toen ik klaar was liep ik naar beneden waar Zineb met een stuk cake zat te experimenteren. Gelukkig was ze nog niet zover gekomen dat ze haar gezicht mee ging wassen. Ik pakte haar op, vertelde mijn moeder dat ik Zineb eventjes naar buiten zou brengen en vroeg of ze iets nodig had van buiten. Ze antwoordde dat ze alles al had en ik liep naar buiten. Souhaila stond al met Fadwa te kletsen. Zineb schreeuwde: Soaaaaaaaaaaaaaailaaaa! Fawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!. Ik beloofde mezelf om de volgende keer oordopjes mee te nemen en gaf Zineb aan Sohaila door. Ze kreeg een dikke smakkerd van Fadwa en begon met Sohaila in hun afgesproken taal te kletsen. Sohaila nam haar mee om wat voor haar te kopen en ik stond met Fadwa te kletsen toen Yassir aankwam lopen. Hij had zijn gitaar al om zijn schouder en een lollie in zijn mond. Sohaila kwam terug met een yoghurt in de handen van Zineb. Yassir nam Zineb van haar over. Hij kreeg haar aan het lachen en ze zaten met elkaar te stoeien. Ze was zijn alles. Hij had zelf geen broers of zussen, maar beschouwde Zineb meer dan alleen zijn zus. Toen ze 2 jaar oud was en ziek werd, week hij geen seconde van haar zijde. Zelfs mijn moeder was ontroerd door te zien hoeveel hij van haar hield. 

Ik nam Zineb van hem over en bracht haar naar huis. Mijn moeder zei dat mijn tante vanavond bij haar zou komen en ik vond het best. Ze had alleen 1 zus en verder niemand. Nu ze in zo een moeilijk situatie zat had ze haar uitgenodigd om bij haar te komen logeren. De man van mijn tante was een heel vriendelijke man die je bijna nooit hoort spreken. Toen hijzelf hoorde dat mijn moeder ging scheiden, vertelde hij mijn tante dat ze naar mijn moeder moest gaan en hem bellen wanneer ze hem nodig hadden. Ik was blij voor mijn moeder want nu hoefde ze niet alleen te gaan zitten thuis. 

Ik pakte mijn gitaar en liep naar buiten. Sohaila vroeg me wanneer ik voor het laatst had gerookt. Ik keek haar vreemd aan en besefde dat ik mijn laatste sigaret, gister had gerookt en dat ik geen zin had om te roken. Ik glimlachte naar haar en we gingen op weg om onze ceremonie uit te voeren...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

Okeeej dan  :jumping:  


ja k ben blij met je vervolg, hij was groot thanx  :boogie:  

Is weer een  :duim:  vervolgje zoals altijd :grote grijns: 


Thanxxxx 

Ik zal op de andere wachten

Xxjes Nadia  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Okeeej dan  
> 
> 
> ja k ben blij met je vervolg, hij was groot thanx  
> 
> Is weer een  vervolgje zoals altijd
> 
> 
> ...


Dank je wel Nadia!
Thx voor je compliment... :knipoog: 

thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Ik bedank je heel erg voor het stuk !! BEDANKT !!
ga gauw weer met een vervolg zodra je kan !!
beslama spreek je nog wel 

 :nijn: 
 :nijn: 

xxx sanae

----------


## Bitch

echt super ga gauw door

----------


## MzOuJDiA

aaaaaaaaaaaahhh..SO moooi kan je schrijve :|
Schrijf ze

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Ik bedank je heel erg voor het stuk !! BEDANKT !!
> ga gauw weer met een vervolg zodra je kan !!
> beslama spreek je nog wel 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx sanae*


Hey Sanae,

Graag gedaan hoor!  :knipoog: 

Ik ben alleen eff online om mijn email te checken. Ik moet zo heel veel tekeningen maken voor school. Dus ik denk niet dat ik vandaag nog de tijd zal hebben om een vervolg te schrijven.

Maar ik beloof dat zosnel ik klaar ben met mijn schoolwerk, dan schrijf ik gelijk een vervolg.

Groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Bitch_ 
> *echt super ga gauw door*


Hey Bitch,

Leuk naam!  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zosnel mogelijk door nadat ik klaar ben met mijn schoolwerk.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door MzOuJDiA_ 
> *aaaaaaaaaaaahhh..SO moooi kan je schrijve :|
> Schrijf ze*


Hoi MzOuJDiA,

Dank jewel voor de compliment en je reactie!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeyyy 
je verhala is were eens prachtig 
is goed na je schoolwerk ga je verdre beloofd 
ik w8 op je vervolgje ...
-XxXXXxxX- van mij  :jeweetog:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Dank je wel Nadia!
> Thx voor je compliment...
> 
> thallay,
> 
> moonwalker*



Your welcome  :knipoog: 


En zal rustig wachten op je volgende  :duim:  vervolg (incha allah)


Xxjes Nadia  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door *magrib_girl*_ 
> *heeeyyy 
> je verhala is were eens prachtig 
> is goed na je schoolwerk ga je verdre beloofd 
> ik w8 op je vervolgje ...
> -XxXXXxxX- van mij *


Hey magrib_girl,

Thx...voor je compliment en reactie...

Hier is dan een vervolg...

Ik spreek je later wel,

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal,

Door bepaalde problemen kon ik niet zo snel een vervolg zetten.

Hier is dan eindelijk een vervolgje om het goed te maken...



moonwalker

*
Toen we bij onze plaats aankwamen, zat er al een groep jongeren die een vuurtje had gemaakt en de boom vrij liet voor mij en Yassir. We begroetten ze en gingen zitten. Niet eens twee minuten later kwam Hamid aan met tot onze verbazing Hanane. Ze groette de groep jongeren, gaf Fadwa en Souhaila een kus en mij en Yassir een stevige handdruk. Hamid zei: Ze wilde ons zien spelen en ik kon het haar niet weigeren aangezien ik nog geen auto heb. We heetten haar welkom en ik begon weer Hamid een paar nieuwe dingen te leren. Tien minuten later kwam Anwar aanlopen met zoals gewoonlijk Nawal hangend aan zijn arm. We gingen er goed voor zitten en begonnen te spelen. Zoals de nacht daarvoor was het algauw druk rond ons. Iedereen stond om ons heen te dansen, mee te zingen of te klappen. Hanane kende net zoveel nummers als haar broer en algauw zat ze ook mee te zingen. Het werd een succesvolle avond en ik kon niet eens tellen hoeveel personen om ons heen stonden of zaten. We worden beroemd, dacht ik lachend.
Toen de groep uit elkaar was, liep het beetje bij beetje leeg. Uiteindelijk nam Anwar afscheid en we gingen uit elkaar. Hamid en Hanane namen van ons afscheid. Hanane gaf iedereen een hand en toen ze mij een hand gaf was het een stevige handdruk die naar mijn mening een seconde te lang duurde. Deed ze het met opzet of was ik aan het hallucineren? Als ik al twijfelde werd mijn twijfel totaal de grond ingeboord toen ze naar me knipoogde. Ik keek naar Souhaila en zag tot mijn opluchting dat zij met Hamid aan het kletsen was en niet op mij lette...

Hanane keek me nog steeds aan en bijna op een magische manier kwam er een briefje tussen haar vingers. Ik keer gefascineerd naar haar hand die weer werd uitgestoken naar mij. Automatisch ging mijn hand naar boven om de brief in ontvangst te nemen. Souhaila stond nog met Hamid te kletsen. Fadwa was iets in de oor van Yassir aan het fluisteren. Ik dankte god dat ze niets hadden gemerkt. Ik stak de brief in mijn broekzak en liep naar Souhaila. Ze keek me lachend aan, sloeg haar arm om mijn middel, nam afscheid van Hanane en we liepen weg.

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey spannend schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder


 :nijn: 


xxx sanae

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey spannend schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx sanae*


Hey Sanae!

Ik schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder hoor...

Voor de andere lezers...Ik zit momenteel midden in een project, dus het zal nog eff duren voordat jullie een vervolg krijgen.

Ik zag al dat er niet veel interesse was naar de vervolg, dus waarschijnlijk merken jullie het niet eens  :tong uitsteken: 

moonwalker

----------


## MzOuJDiA

Nie MERKE !!!!!!!!

----------


## kalima

hoi Moonwalker.

ik moet zeggen, dat je echt een leuk verhaal hebt bedacht. het is leuk om een verhaal vanuit het oog van iemand in marokko te lezen. 

ik ben echt benieuwd om de rest te lezen, misschien moet je het allemaal uitprinten en bundelen als een boekje. dit zal gegarandeerd verkopen.

nou ben benieuwd naar de rest.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja moonwalker kalima heeft helemaal gelijk luister maar naar haar  :Wink: 


xxx sanae 

 :nijn:

----------


## Houda19

moonwalkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

rwina zina laat ons niet zo erg kwellen zoals jij hoor.  :huil2:  
jouw verhaal is ook toppie, dus schrijf aub verder


groetjes houda

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam

He je hebt er weer een fan bij. haha
Ik moet je echt mijn complimenten ervoor geven. Je moet er echt iets mee gaan doen met jouw talent.Je zal er zeker voor slagen insha allah
.Don't think twice.

Nog veel suc6 met de rest van het prachtig verhaal. Nou kom snel met het vervolg en een lange graag,hihi.

Beslama,veel liefs soussia.x

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Door bepaalde problemen kon ik niet zo snel een vervolg zetten.
> 
> Hier is dan eindelijk een vervolgje om het goed te maken...
> 
> 
> ...




Soo mooi, willie is spannend geworden heel erg spannendd  :petaf:  


zalll rustig op je vervolgje wachten, take all the time that you need  :knipoog: 


Xxjes Nadia

Thala  :zwaai:

----------


## magrebiaa

HALOOOOOOOOOOOOW hier ben ik weer k kan maar 1 ding zeggen
ZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!
oke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 :zwaai:  magrebiaa

----------


## moonwalker

Salam allemaal!

Voor alle lezers wens ik een gezonde en gezegende Ramadan toe!

Ik heb het heel druk met school nu, maar ik beloof dat ik binnenkort een lange vervolg voor jullie ga schrijven...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salam allemaal!
> 
> Voor alle lezers wens ik een gezonde en gezegende Ramadan toe!
> 
> Ik heb het heel druk met school nu, maar ik beloof dat ik binnenkort een lange vervolg voor jullie ga schrijven...
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*



Allah i barek fiek.. enne k blijf gewoon rustig wachten no problemo :grote grijns: 


Maarre verwacht wel die "grote" vervolg :grote grijns: 




Xxjes Nadiaaa

----------


## sanae_fatiha

allahi barekfiek


en we kunnen wel wachten met je goede excuse  :Wink: 



xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## sahrouwia

lahh i berk viek!!

ik kan best wel wachten hoor.......?op je moonwalker!
heb al tegen je gezegt school gaat voor 
dan wens ik je veel succes met je tentames en wil wel horen of je het gehaald heb natuurlijk.
laat snel wat van je horen 
l am weathing!!!

gr sahrouwia

----------


## Lwarda

Allah i berkfik.

May allah accept you'r blessings.Amin

beslama 3likom.

Groetjes ilis n tmazinght

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door MzOuJDiA_ 
> *Nie MERKE !!!!!!!!*


 :grote grijns: 

Sorry...hier is dan de lang verwachte vervolg.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door kalima_ 
> *hoi Moonwalker.
> 
> ik moet zeggen, dat je echt een leuk verhaal hebt bedacht. het is leuk om een verhaal vanuit het oog van iemand in marokko te lezen. 
> 
> ik ben echt benieuwd om de rest te lezen, misschien moet je het allemaal uitprinten en bundelen als een boekje. dit zal gegarandeerd verkopen.
> 
> nou ben benieuwd naar de rest.*


Salam kalima,

Bedankt voor je compliment en reactie. 
Ik was eigenlijk van plan om deze verhaal eerst helemaal in word uit te schrijven en dan proberen om een uitgeverij te vinden, maar door mijn school heb ik helaas geen tijd om dat te doen. Dus schrijf ik ieder keer een klein stukje en vermaak ook veel lezers.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ja moonwalker kalima heeft helemaal gelijk luister maar naar haar 
> 
> 
> xxx sanae 
> 
> *


Hahahahaha...I do!  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Houda19_ 
> *moonwalkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,
> 
> rwina zina laat ons niet zo erg kwellen zoals jij hoor.  
> jouw verhaal is ook toppie, dus schrijf aub verder
> 
> 
> groetjes houda*


Hoi Houda,

sorry hoor, maar ik had een project. Om het goed te maken schrijf ik nu een lange vervolg. Ik wens je alvast veel leesplezier.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam
> 
> He je hebt er weer een fan bij. haha
> Ik moet je echt mijn complimenten ervoor geven. Je moet er echt iets mee gaan doen met jouw talent.Je zal er zeker voor slagen insha allah
> .Don't think twice.
> 
> Nog veel suc6 met de rest van het prachtig verhaal. Nou kom snel met het vervolg en een lange graag,hihi.
> 
> Beslama,veel liefs soussia.x*


Salam Soussia-19,

Hartelijk welkom bij mijn clubje!  :knipoog: 
Bedankt voor je compliment.  :nerveus: 

Hier komt dan nog een vervolg en ja...het is een lange vervolg!  :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door magrebiaa_ 
> *HALOOOOOOOOOOOOW hier ben ik weer k kan maar 1 ding zeggen
> ZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> oke  
>  magrebiaa*


Hallo magrebiaa!

Hier is het lang verwachte vervolg eindelijk!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Allah i barek fiek.. enne k blijf gewoon rustig wachten no problemo
> 
> 
> Maarre verwacht wel die "grote" vervolg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xxjes Nadiaaa*


Je hebt gelijk nadia,

hier is dan het "grote" vervolg!  :grote grijns: 

groetjes, 

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *lahh i berk viek!!
> 
> ik kan best wel wachten hoor.......?op je moonwalker!
> heb al tegen je gezegt school gaat voor 
> dan wens ik je veel succes met je tentames en wil wel horen of je het gehaald heb natuurlijk.
> laat snel wat van je horen 
> l am weathing!!!
> 
> gr sahrouwia*


Hey sahrouwia!

Das lang geleden!  :grote grijns: 
Het is alhamdoelillah gelukt! Ik heb overal een voldoende voor gehaalt. Behalve voor 1 vak, maar die kan ik nog herkansen dus geen probleem.  :grote grijns: 

Hoe is het verder met jou?

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Voor alle lezers: Ik hoop dat het goed met jullie gaat in deze heilige maand en dat al jullie wensen mogen uitkomen.

Ik verontschuldig me nogmaals omdat ik zo lang offline ben geweest, maar hier is dan eindelijk het langverwachte vervolg.

groetjes,

moonwalker
*

De hele weg naar huis was ik afwezig. Ik hoorde Souhaila praten maar ik begreep niet waar ze het over had. Ik antwoordde steeds met ja nee en misschien. Het enige waar ik aan kon denken was Hanane. Wat staat er in de brief? Vroeg ik mezelf de hele tijd af. De brief in mijn zak voelde aan alsof het van vuur was. Zo graag wilde ik het lezen om mijn nieuwsgierigheid te stillen. Souhaila merkte dat ik afwezig was en vroeg me wat er aan de hand was. Ik dwong mezelf om naar haar te glimlachen en antwoordde. Niks, ik loop alleen te denken over het volgend jaar dat is alles. Ze ging voor me staan, omhelsde me en fluisterde: Je moet je geen zorgen maken, alles komt goed inshallah. 
Hey lieverds! Riep Yassir naar ons. Jullie mogen niet in het openbaar knuffelen. Souhaila liet me los en draaide zich langzaam naar Yassir die op dat moment wachtte, want hij omhelsde Fadwa en we barstten allemaal in lachen uit. We stonden op dat moment in ons straat. Alle winkels waren gesloten behalve een winkel die sandwiches, drankjes, vruchtensappen en dergelijk verkocht. Er stonden 2 mensen in de winkel nog een sandwich te eten voordat ze gingen werken. Ze werkten waarschijnlijk op een vissersboot. Dat kon je zien aan hun eeltige handen en vieze kleren. Ik liep met Yassir naar de winkel, waarvan de eigenaar een goede vriend van ons was en kochten brood met kaas en twee melkpakjes. De dames hoefden niets dus gaven ze ons een kus en liepen naar huis. We gingen op de trap voor ons huis zitten en spraken met elkaar terwijl we aten. Yassir was natuurlijk zoals altijd het eerste klaar met eten en zat ronduit te kletsen over hoeveel succes we zouden hebben met onze band en dat we eindelijk tenminste een keer betaald kregen. In Marokko kreeg je niet zoveel geld van de platenmaatschappij. Het ging erom dat je bekendheid kreeg en daarna werd je gebeld om op feestjes te komen zingen. Je kon dan zelf beslissen wat je loon is, want het hangt af van je bekendheid.
We spraken over alles en nog wat zoals altijd en rond 3:00 uur gingen we naar huis om te slapen. Ik deed de deur open en liep gelijk naar mijn kamer. Ik trok een korte broek en liep naar de badkamer om mijn tanden te poetsen. Zineb sliep zoals altijd met de dekens om haar gewikkeld. Ik trok ze recht en bleef een poosje naar haar staan kijken. Ze was zo onschuldig. Soms vroeg ik me af waarom als we een stuk ouder worden we dat onschuld gewoon kwijtraken. Ik gaf haar een kus en liep richting mijn kamer toen ik een beweging zag. Geschrokken draaide ik me om. Daar stond mijn moeder. Ze glimlachte naar me en zei dat ik met haar naar de woonkamer moest gaan. Ik zei: Ma, het is half vier in de nacht. Kan het niet tot morgen wachten?. Een blik van haar ogen liet me duidelijk merken dat het niet tot morgen kon wachten. Ik sjokte achter haar aan en was benieuwd wat ze te vertellen had. Je tante is er al. Ze slaapt nu. Je oom heeft al gezorgd voor een goede advocaat die hij kent. Hij gaat ons helpen om snel door het papierwerk door te komen. Hij verwacht ons volgende week maandag bij hem om 15:00 uur. Omdat je tante hem goed kent gaat ze mee. Wil jij ook meegaan? vroeg ze. Nee...ik blijf wel thuis om op Zineb te passen. Die wilt u toch niet meenemen naar de advocaat? Ze glimlachte naar mij en antwoordde dat ze van plan was om Zineb bij de ouders van Yassir achter te laten. Nou dat hoeft niet...ik pas wel op haar die dag. Behalve als u wilt dat ik meega. Ik keek haar vragend aan. Nee pas jij maar op Zineb. Het lukt me wel denk ik samen met je tante. Maar hiervoor wou ze me niet spreken. Er was iets anders aan de hand wat ze verzweeg. Ik keek haar vragend aan en zag hoe ze met haar handen zat te spelen. Dat deed ze altijd als ze met iets zat dat ze wilde vertellen, maar niet durfde. Net toen de stilte ongemakkelijk begon te worden, haalde ze diep adem en zei: Nabil...

...ik ben zwanger. Vol ongeloof zat ik naar haar te kijken. Zwanger? Ik wilde er niet eens overna denken hoe dat kon. Ze zag dat ik stomverbaasd was en ze ging door met haar verhaal. Zoals je weet komt je vader soms naar huis om zijn kleren te verschonen en een nacht te slapen. Nou toen was het eigenlijk gebeurt. Ik had geen keus aangezien hij mijn man was. Ze keek me aan met tranen in haar ogen. U heeft wel een keuze mam...hij zou nooit gaan zorgen voor mijn aankomende zusje of broertje en dat weet u ook. Maar ja...het is nu te laat om spijt te krijgen. Ik ben heel blij dat ik er nog een broertje/zusje krijg en dan kan Zineb eindelijk iemand anders dan zichzelf viesmaken. Antwoordde ik. Ze keek me aan met een glimlach, stond op en omhelsde me waarna ze gelijk weer begon te huilen. Hey mam, kom nou...dat is niet goed voor het kind zoveel gehuil. Ga maar lekker slapen en ik ben echt heel erg blij. Ik zal wel voor mijn broertjes en zusjes zorgen. Had ik dat maar niet gezegd realiseerde ik gelijk erna, want ze begon nog harder te huilen. Nadat ze een beetje gekalmeerd was, was het al bijna dag en de eerste zonnestralen braken door de inktzwarte nacht. Ze zei dat ik maar lekker moest gaan slapen en zij ging zelf bidden om daarna nog een beetje te gaan slapen. Ik ging in mijn bed liggen en dacht na over mijn aankomende broertje/zusje. Ik had een heel blij gevoel, maar tegelijkertijd was ik ook terneergeslagen. Hoe zal zo een kind opgroeien zonder vader? Ik beloofde mezelf dat ik die verantwoordelijkheid op mezelf zou nemen...

_Ik liep door een donkere grot en aan het eind ervan zag ik een vage gloed. Ik zag niet wat er voor mijn voeten lag, want het was erg donker en benauwd. Ik kon met moeite ademhalen en hoorde een geluid alsof er van grote hoogte water naar beneden viel. Ik liep langzaam richting de gloed en paste erop dat ik mijn hoofd niet stootte tegen het ene of andere uitstekende rots. Toen ik bij de gloed kwam bleek dat ik op een richel stond en ongeveer 80 meter onder mij lag een helder blauw meertje. Het meertje werd gevoerd door een prachtige waterval. Een nevel van koude water druppeltjes kwam me tegemoet en onbewust begon ik te rillen. Het was te mooi om waar te zijn. Ik wist dat ik droomde, maar tegelijkertijd leek het te veel op de werkelijkheid.
Ik voelde meer dan dat ik hoorde iemand achter mij staan. Ik draaide me snel om en zag mijn vader achter me staan op de richel. Hij keek mij met een boosaardige grijns aan en voordat ik mezelf kon verdedigen duwde hij me van de richel af. De richel was glad door het water dat er steeds op viel en ik kon me nergens aan vasthouden. Ik hoorde de wind in mijn oren suizen en ik was te bang om zelfs te schreeuwen. Boven me zag ik het gezicht van mijn vader die me nog steeds boosaardig aankeek steeds kleiner worden..._

Op dat moment schrok ik wakker van mijn nachtmerrie en zag het gezicht van Yassir voor me waarna ik onbewust ging schreeuwen. Hey rustig jongen...Zei hij lachend. Ik weet dat ik lelijk ben, maar dat je gaat schreeuwen gaat een beetje te ver.
Ik keek hem verdwaasd aan en vertelde hem over de nachtmerrie. Mopperend vroeg ik hem om de volgende keer zijn lelijke kop niet meer te laten zien als ik net wakker ben. Hij zei: Sorry Nabil, maar je maakt je te veel zorgen. Ik weet wat je allemaal meemaakt maar alles komt goed inshallah bro. Hij sloeg me gelijk op mijn rug en vertelde dat hij met Zineb naar buitenging terwijl ik me ging wassen en wat ging eten. 

Ik ging weer liggen en een paar minuten later hoorde ik Zineb lachend tegen Yassir brabbelen terwijl ze naar buiten liepen. Ik dwong mezelf om op te staan en ging mezelf wassen. Ik trok een witte t-shirt aan en een lichtblauwe kortebroek, deed een petje op mijn hoofd en liep naar boven om mijn tante te begroeten. Ze was de enige zus van mijn moeder en ze waren gek op elkaar. Ik was zelf ook gek op mijn tante aangezien ze super veel geduld heeft en altijd met een glimlach rondloopt en goede raad geeft. Ik omhelsde haar en ze vertelde me met een glimlach dat ze het me kwalijk nam dat ik allang niet meer bij haar was gekomen. Ik wist niet of ze het nou echt meende of niet, maar dat was altijd het geval bij haar. Alles was voor haar een grap. Mijn moeder vertelde haar lachend dat ik het veel te druk had met mijn vriendin. Maaaaaaaaa...kom nou... zei ik klagerig. Ze begonnen allebei te giechelen als kleine meiden. Mijn moeder gaf me een dienblad vol lekker eten en ik er eens lekke voor zitten. Mijn tante kwam bij me zitten en ik had een hele leuke conversatie met haar. Het ging over wat ik nou in de toekomst ging doen. Hoe ze het deed, daar komt nooit iemand achter maar ze gaf je het gevoel dat je leven zinvol is en je vergat gelijk al je problemen als je alleen maar met haar had gesproken. Je voelde je als herboren en wilde gelijk ervoor gaan. Yassir kwam ook binnen en zoals hij nooit eens serieus kan doen, zat mijn tante al snel met tranen in haar ogen van het lachen. Ze liet ons alleen en liep naar Zineb die haar gezicht zat te bewerken met de cornetto die Yassir net voor haar had gekocht. We hadden het over wat we die dag zouden gaan doen, toen Fadwa en Sohaila binnen kwamen. Mijn moeder kende ze allebei en ze was gek op hen. Zij zelf noemden haar Ma en zij noemde hen mijn dochters. 

Ze wist al dat ik met Sohaila ging en ze was er heel tevreden mee. Sohaila liep gelijk naar Zineb die gelijk vol energie met haar cornetto begon te zwaaien. Sohaila wist haar snel te kalmeren en ze ging met haar op de schoot zitten om met haar een gesprek te beginnen. Mijn tante en moeder kwamen bij hen zitten en ze praatten over alles en nog wat. Ik keek naar mijn moeder en zag hoe gelukkig ze eruit zag. Voor het eerst in jaren kon ik haar van harte zien glimlachen. Haar gezicht lichtte helemaal op als ze glimlachte. Ik was erg blij dat ze eindelijk haar geluk had gevonden, ook al betekende dat dat ze zonder man achterbleef.

Ik ging samen met Yassir naar buiten en we liepen een beetje te discussiren. Ik vertelde hem wat mijn moeder me gister had verteld. Hij zou er sowieso achterkomen en ik wist dat hij geheimen kon bewaren. Dus ik zat er niet mee dat ik het hem vertelde. Mijn moeder zou het trouwens ook niet erg vinden. Hij was heel blij voor ons en voor zichzelf. Want dan zou hij ook nog een broertje krijgen. We liepen naar een cafe en speelden een videospel die erg populair bij jongeren was. Rond 14:00 die middag zaten we nog steeds thuis. De meiden wilden niet naar het strand, maar liever naar Casablanca. Ze wilden wat kleding kopen en natuurlijk moesten wij weer mee. Ik vertelde hen dat ik eerst eff hamid ging bellen om het hem te vertellen. Ik liep naar de telefooncel en belde hem op. Hij kon zelf die dag ook niet gaan dus het was mooi geregeld. Mijn moeder gaf mij 200 DH en mijn tante deed daar nog 100 DH bij. Ik protesteerde maar het enige wat ik hoorde was dat ik voor mijn vrouw moest zorgen en dat ik wat leuks voor mezelf moest kopen. Yassir kreeg het voor elkaar om hetzelfde bedrag bij zijn vader te ontfutselen. De dames kregen altijd zoveel geld ze wilden. Daar maakten ze zich geen zorgen over. Maar wij mannen, wilden niet dat zij voor ons gingen betalen. Ok...hun eigen kleding mogen ze zelf kopen, maar als we uitgaan betekent het dat de mannen moesten betalen. 

We liepen naar de bus station en wachtten op de bus die ons naar casa zou brengen. Er was een kleine tuin naast de bus station en jaren geleden zwommen daar vrolijk vissen en was de gras goed gemaaid. Ik herinnerde me hoevaak ik met Yassir tegen de regels in op het gras gingen spelen toen we nog jong waren en hoe we stenen gooiden naar de vissen. Tegenwoordig was de tuintje helemaal overwoekerd door gras en het meertje dat door de tuintje liep was helemaal uitgedroogd. Het was nu plaats voor zwervers en junkies die hun smerige zaakjes daar regelden.
We gingen staan onder een boom die het nog volhield en genoten van verse glazen jus dorange die we hadden gekocht. De bus kwam aanrijden en we stapten in. De stoelen waren allemaal van plastic en alle ramen waren wijd open om een beetje koele wind binnen te laten. Yassir betaalde de kaarten en na een half uur kwamen we aan op onze bestemming. We stapten uit en liepen naar Beb Marrakech. Dat is een plaats in casablanca waar je alles kunt kopen. Kleding, souvenirs, electronica en noem maar op. Omdat het altijd erg druk was in die kleine straatjes liepen we hand in hand zodat we elkaar niet kwijt zouden raken. We hadden al afgesproken dat als iemand verdwaalde hij ons bij de de ingang zou opwachten. De meiden liepen langzaam te kijken naar wat ze wilden en ik wist al dat we alle winkels zullen worden binnengesleurd. We waren het al gewend van de meiden dus dat vonden wij op zich niet erg. Zoals altijd duurde het 3 uur voordat de meiden genoeg hadden van winkelen. Ze hadden weer precies hetzelfde gekocht en liepen voor ons grapjes te maken en te fluisteren. 

Het was toen al zes uur in de middag dus besloten we om even snel bij 3ain diab te gaan. 3ain diab is La corniche van Casa blanca. Daar kun je naartoe als je naar het strand wilt gaan, of lekker gewoon wilt wandelen. We namen een taxi en waren snel op onze plaats van bestemming. We liepen op ons gemak rond en keken naar de mensen. De meesten liepen net terug van de strand naar huis. De anderen waren mensen net als ons. Ze wilden een beetje wandelen om daarna misschien nog de stad in te gaan. We liepen een cafe in die uitkeek over de zee en bestelden wat te drinken. De zon begon al te zakken en de lucht kleude lichtoranje om langzaam te veranderen in diep oranje. Sohaila hield mijn hand vast en Fadwa hield die van Yassir vast terwijl we naar de prachtige uitzicht keken. Een ober verscheen, zette een kaars op onze tafel, stak het aan en liep naar de volgende tafel. We praatten maar wat over alles en nog wat en voor we het wisten was het al negen uur s avonds. Alleen de maag van Yassir bracht ons terug naar het heden, want die begon te knorren als een gek. Hij keek ons schaapachtig aan en zei dat hij honger had. Lachend merkten we op dat het bij ons ook zo was. We namen een taxi terug naar de stad en gingen lekker vis eten. Ik weet nooit of die vis nou wel vers is of niet, maar hij smaakt heerlijk. Rond elf uur namen we de bus terug naar Mohammadia. De dames gaven ons een kus, bedankten ons voor de leuke dag en liepen naar huis. Ik had nog geen slaap, dus besloten we om naar een cafe te gaan die 24 uur open was. We liepen net door onze straat toen ik getoeter achter ons hoorde. Ik keek om en zag...


wordt vervolgd...

moonwalker

----------


## sanae_fatiha

en wie zag hij toen ....
leuke vervolg ga gauw weer verdre als je kunt
veel succes nog



xxx sanae


veel plezier voor iedereen toegewenst
da daaaa

 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Je hebt gelijk nadia,
> 
> hier is dan het "grote" vervolg! 
> 
> groetjes, 
> 
> moonwalker*



Wie zag hij wie wie wie wie wie wie wie  :wow:  .....is interesssaaantt...je bent echt een topschrijver....Macha allah...En je best doen als je die toets gaat herkansen en voldoende halen...je kunt het wel... :knipoog: ..Nou wil heel graag weten wie hij zag?????? is leuk joh...


Ga dus daarom heel snel verderrrrrrr




Topverhaaal :grote grijns: 



Xxjes Nadia  :jumping:

----------


## sahrouwia

he idd jongen ga snel verder met je verhaal 
wil weten wie hij zag oke ik zit vol spanning te wachte en vergeet niet moonwalker
als je helemaal klaar bent met je verhaal wil ik het heleverhaal hebben vergeet het niet
tot he schrijver 

me zus kan nie wachten wil graag ook het vervolg horen en het heleverhaal in een keer lezen 
ik hoor nog van je oke 

SUCCES

gr sahrouwia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *en wie zag hij toen ....
> leuke vervolg ga gauw weer verdre als je kunt
> veel succes nog
> 
> 
> 
> xxx sanae
> 
> ...


Wat ben jij nieuwsgierig zeg!  :grote grijns: 

Ik beloof om zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Wie zag hij wie wie wie wie wie wie wie  .....is interesssaaantt...je bent echt een topschrijver....Macha allah...En je best doen als je die toets gaat herkansen en voldoende halen...je kunt het wel.....Nou wil heel graag weten wie hij zag?????? is leuk joh...
> 
> 
> Ga dus daarom heel snel verderrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jij bent ook erg nieuwsgierig!  :grote grijns: 

Dank je wel voor je compliment hoor  :Smilie:  Ik zal zeker mijn best doen voor die toets en je hoort het nog van mij inshallah.

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *he idd jongen ga snel verder met je verhaal 
> wil weten wie hij zag oke ik zit vol spanning te wachte en vergeet niet moonwalker
> als je helemaal klaar bent met je verhaal wil ik het heleverhaal hebben vergeet het niet
> tot he schrijver 
> 
> me zus kan nie wachten wil graag ook het vervolg horen en het heleverhaal in een keer lezen 
> ik hoor nog van je oke 
> 
> ...


hahahaha...heb ik jullie dan zo nieuwsgierig gemaakt?  :grote grijns: 

Ik beloof je dat ik het verhaal naar je toe zal mailen als het af is. Maar ik ben nog pas bij het begin van het verhaal dus het zal nog heel lang duren.  :Smilie: 

Doe de groeten aan je zus en ik spreek je later nog wel inshallah.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

he moonwalker
als ik het goed heb gelezen kom je uit utrecht of nie 
mijn zus woond namelijk in utrecht in overvecht
zou wel grapig zijn als je er ook woond of in de beurd
nou wil je het me vertelen dan hoor ik het wel 

en ga zodoor met je goede werk jongen 

gr sahrouwia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *he moonwalker
> als ik het goed heb gelezen kom je uit utrecht of nie 
> mijn zus woond namelijk in utrecht in overvecht
> zou wel grapig zijn als je er ook woond of in de beurd
> nou wil je het me vertelen dan hoor ik het wel 
> 
> en ga zodoor met je goede werk jongen 
> 
> gr sahrouwia*


he sahrouwia,

Ja klopt...ik kom uit Utrecht. Ik woon een beetje ver van Overvecht. Woon namelijk in zuilen.  :Smilie: 

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

oke dan!
he ik heb nog wel een vraagje voor je 
wie of waar kom jij aan jou inspiratie om zulke verhalen te schrijven 
ben erg benieuwd

gr sahrouwia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *oke dan!
> he ik heb nog wel een vraagje voor je 
> wie of waar kom jij aan jou inspiratie om zulke verhalen te schrijven 
> ben erg benieuwd
> 
> gr sahrouwia*


Hahahahaha... :grote grijns: 

Mijn inspiratie komt vooral uit het echte leven...Als je om je heen kijkt vind je genoeg inspiratie om verhalen te schrijven.
Zoals iemand ooit zei: "Niks is vreemder dan de werkelijkheid".

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## sahrouwia

sosos jongen je hebt wel altijd je woordje klaar staan he
goed zo!!
nou zo te horen ga jij nog veel meer moeie verhalen schrijven 
antans dat hoop ik wel!!
nou ik zal je met trust laten en nog veel succes met alles 

gr sahrouwia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *sosos jongen je hebt wel altijd je woordje klaar staan he
> goed zo!!
> nou zo te horen ga jij nog veel meer moeie verhalen schrijven 
> antans dat hoop ik wel!!
> nou ik zal je met trust laten en nog veel succes met alles 
> 
> gr sahrouwia*


 :grote grijns: 
Dat is het leukste aan schrijven...als je er eenmaal aan begint kun je er niet meer meestoppen. Is gewoon verslavend...

Jij ook heel veel succes met alles meid!

Spreek je gauw weer.

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## Lwarda

salaam moonwalker.

Hoe gaat ie met je en je studie? K hoop goed.

Kom op met het vervolg WIE ZAG HIJ?????????

Ewa zieddddd,vertel vertel....hhahaha

Groeten soussia.

Beslama en thalla.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *salaam moonwalker.
> 
> Hoe gaat ie met je en je studie? K hoop goed.
> 
> Kom op met het vervolg WIE ZAG HIJ?????????
> 
> Ewa zieddddd,vertel vertel....hhahaha
> 
> ...


Salam Soussia!

Het gaat heel goed met mij dank je wel! Hoe is het met jou dan? En met ramadan?  :grote grijns: 

Hahahaha..ik ga wel een vervolg schrijven maar niet nu...ben eventjes aan het genieten van de rust... :tik: 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

moonwalker

----------


## NADORIA81

Nou nou 
wanneer ga je weer verder
het begint net leuk te worden.
Trouwens is dit waar gebeurt of verzin je het?
Maar in ieder geval ga gauw verder je
hebt talent.  :wohaa:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Jij bent ook erg nieuwsgierig! 
> 
> Dank je wel voor je compliment hoor  Ik zal zeker mijn best doen voor die toets en je hoort het nog van mij inshallah.
> 
> Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*


K ben ceker nieuwsgierig als het om jouw verhaal gaat..het is gewoon een interessant verhaal echt goed..je kan echt schrijven :grote grijns: ..En geloof me ik slijm niet....dan is het erger :frons: .. :hihi: ...


Your welcome  :grote grijns: ...En ja je best doen en laat me weten welke cijfer als het een onv. is ik sloooop je  :grote grijns:  incha allah :grote grijns: 


Ga zo snel mogelijk verder.... :knipoog: 


Xxjes Nadia  :wohaa:

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam moonwalker.

Met mij gaat het ook goed hamdoelilah,thanx for asking. En met de ramadan ook,alleen erge honger gevoel,hihihihi.JOKE!

Jammer dat er nog geen vervolg is en zeker nu ik het spannend vind,haha.Maar zoals jij zelf al zei,jij moet ook ff chilllen en genieten van de rust.

Mohim tot gauw,beslama.

Soussia.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *K ben ceker nieuwsgierig als het om jouw verhaal gaat..het is gewoon een interessant verhaal echt goed..je kan echt schrijven..En geloof me ik slijm niet....dan is het erger.....
> 
> 
> Your welcome ...En ja je best doen en laat me weten welke cijfer als het een onv. is ik sloooop je  incha allah
> 
> 
> Ga zo snel mogelijk verder....
> 
> ...


Hey Nadia!

Hoe is het meid? Met mij gaat het wel goed alhamdoelillah. Ik heb wel ruim voldoende gehaald voor de project en nu hebben we alweer het tweede project gekregen.  :frons:  Niet eerlijk...ik wou een paar weken rustig aan doen, maar nee hoor...

Bedankt nogmaals voor je compliment...Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam moonwalker.
> 
> Met mij gaat het ook goed hamdoelilah,thanx for asking. En met de ramadan ook,alleen erge honger gevoel,hihihihi.JOKE!
> 
> Jammer dat er nog geen vervolg is en zeker nu ik het spannend vind,haha.Maar zoals jij zelf al zei,jij moet ook ff chilllen en genieten van de rust.
> 
> Mohim tot gauw,beslama.
> 
> Soussia.*


Salam Soussia,

Mooi zo!  :duim: 

Ik beloof om zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## MzOuJDiA

Nog SteEdS GeEn VeRvOlg  :boos:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Nadia!
> 
> Hoe is het meid? Met mij gaat het wel goed alhamdoelillah. Ik heb wel ruim voldoende gehaald voor de project en nu hebben we alweer het tweede project gekregen.  Niet eerlijk...ik wou een paar weken rustig aan doen, maar nee hoor...
> 
> Bedankt nogmaals voor je compliment...Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> moonwalker*


Heeey,

Gaat wel..joh..En met jou? Willie 3alla ruim voldoende klaar slopen...wat zei ik? ik zei een voldoende ja :Mad: . En nu beter je best doen voor je tweede project..zied jallah........Your welcome :knipoog: 


Je gaat pas verder wanneer je heel goed hebt geleerd en wanneeer je een 9 hebt gehaal voor je 2de project 

Is that a deal?  :grote grijns: ....En kijk daarna verwacht ik een goede grote vervolg :grote grijns: 


Ik weet dat ik op je kan vertrouwen :grote grijns: 


xxjes Naaadje :knipoog:

----------


## Lwarda

He moonwalkertje.

Hoe gaat ie? 
Mezjan dat je een ruimvoldoende hebt gehaald,tbarkel allah 3liek. En nu hopen dat je Insha Allah ook voor de 2de een ruim voldoende haalt.

Van mij mag er nu een vervolg komen van je verhaal,hihihi. Ik wil weten hoe het verder gaat.Ik BARST van nieuwschierigheid,hihihi.

mohim thalla en suc6 nog met je project.(en vervolg). :-)

Groeten soussia.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Heeey,
> 
> Gaat wel..joh..En met jou? Willie 3alla ruim voldoende klaar slopen...wat zei ik? ik zei een voldoende ja. En nu beter je best doen voor je tweede project..zied jallah........Your welcome
> 
> 
> Je gaat pas verder wanneer je heel goed hebt geleerd en wanneeer je een 9 hebt gehaal voor je 2de project 
> 
> Is that a deal? ....En kijk daarna verwacht ik een goede grote vervolg
> ...


Hey Nadia,
Met mij gaat het goed alhamdoelillah. 
Ik moet je 1 ding uitleggen. Ruim voldoende betkenent boven de 7. We hebben een raar cijfersysteem. Op zijn amerikaans. A, B, C, D en E. 
A is 9 en 10
B is 7 en 8
C is 6 maar wordt geteld als onvoldoende.
D is zwaar onvoldoende
E is onbeoordeelbaar.

En ik heb dus een B gehaald met de groep.  :grote grijns: 

Ik schrijf zo een stukje verder.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *He moonwalkertje.
> 
> Hoe gaat ie? 
> Mezjan dat je een ruimvoldoende hebt gehaald,tbarkel allah 3liek. En nu hopen dat je Insha Allah ook voor de 2de een ruim voldoende haalt.
> 
> Van mij mag er nu een vervolg komen van je verhaal,hihihi. Ik wil weten hoe het verder gaat.Ik BARST van nieuwschierigheid,hihihi.
> 
> mohim thalla en suc6 nog met je project.(en vervolg). :-)
> ...


Hey Soussia-19,

Gaat goed alhamdoelillah. Met jou dan? En ramadan? Bedankt hoor... :grote grijns: 
Ik moest er wel hard voor werken maar is uiteindelijk goed gekomen.

Ik zal zo een stukje verder schrijven.

Jij ook Thallay en het project zal zeker wel lukken inshallah.

Heel veel succes met alles nog

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal! Bedankt voor jullie steun en begrip...
Hier is dan nog een klein vervolg voordat de hel los gaat barsten bij ons op school met het nieuwe project. 

veel leesplezier en spreek jullie later nog inshallah...

moonwalker
*

...Hamid. Hij wenkte naar ons en we liepen terug naar hem. Hij vroeg ons waar we heen gingen. Toen we hem antwoordden zei hij dat hij een betere plaats kende. Dat was dus Mimoza. Een soort kampeerplaats een stukje buiten Mohammadia. Alleen kwamen daar ook gewone mensen. Elke avond was er een bekende zanger in een soort cafe daar. Wie niet van Chaabi of Rai zangers hield, had nog de keuze voor een discotheek die tot laat in de nacht open bleef. Er waren ook genoeg cafs waar je lekker kunt gaan zitten om wat te drinken. Omdat ik en Yassir geen vervoer hadden kwamen we daar bijna nooit. Behalve als de meiden een keer naar zo een zanger wilden gaan. We namen de aanbod aan van Hamid en we reden naar Mimoza. De auto waarin we zaten was de nieuwste merk BMW en ik had het vermoeden dat Hamid de auto van zijn vader had geleend totdat hij ons vroeg wat we van zijn nieuwe auto vonden. Ik keek hem verbaasd aan. Is dit je nieuwe auto?, vroeg Yassir. Ja,antwoordde Hamid. Ik heb het vandaag opgehaald daarom kon ik niet naar de strand. 

Prachtig. Zei ik. Want dat was het enige wat me te binnenschoot. De auto was vanbinnen bekleed met lichtgrijze leer. De dashboard had lichtblauwe kleuren en er zaten meer knoppen in dan in een cockpit van een vliegtuig. Ik zat de hele rit alleen om me heen te kijken. Yassir deed ook al niets anders. Hij vroeg Hamid over alles en nog wat. Hamid gaf hem alle antwoorden en hij vond het zo te zien normaal dat hij in een auto reed die 30.000 euro kost. Toen we op onze bestemming aankwamen, merkte ik op dat veel meiden en jongens naar de auto keken. Niet vreemd dacht ik. Toen we uitstapten kwam er gelijk een jongen aanlopen die ons een ticket overhandigde en Hamid hem 5 DH gaf. De jongen zou dus op de auto letten terwijl we in het cafe zaten. Yassir trok de jongen naar zich en zei. Als ik maar 1 krasje op de auto vind dan ben je niet meer jarig. De jongen keek hem geschokt aan en beloofde dat hij goed op de auto zou letten. We liepen naar de cafe en al bij het uitstappen zaten mensen te staren naar Hamid. Als je zo een auto hebt, was je in Marokko of de zoon van een heel rijke persoon of handelde je gewoon in hasj. De meiden verslindden hem met hun ogen en de jongens wierpen jaloerse blikken op hem. Sommige meiden proberen oogcontact met hem te maken, maar hij hield zijn blik op de grond gericht en liep door naar het caf. Ik had bewondering voor hem. Hij kon elke meid pakken die hij wilde, maar zo zat hij dus ook niet in elkaar. Een pluspunt voor hem. We bestelden drie koffies en we praatten over wat we die dag allemaal hadden gedaan. Ik vertrouwde hem genoeg om hem het verhaal te vertellen van de scheiding van mijn moeder. Hij luisterde geinteresseerd en was het er mee eens dat ze moest scheiden. Hij zei dat zijn vader genoeg advocaten had, dus als ik ooit hulp nodig had dan moet ik het hem vragen. Ik bedankte hem, ook al wist ik dat ik dat nooit zou kunnen doen. De rest van de avond spraken we over de band die we gingen stichten. We zaten in dat caf tot ongeveer 4 uur in de nacht. Toen bracht hij ons terug naar huis en we namen afscheid van elkaar om te gaan slapen...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## rwina_zina

dag moonwalker, oftewel ****!

hihih  :Wink:  ...nou ik heb geen woorden voor je verhaal!!!!
het is zo perfect! ik weet niet hoe je het doet!
hoe heb je dit in elkaar gezet!?!?!  :student:  
TBARKALAH! zoals je weet vind ik je de beste!!!!!  :duim:  
ik ben helemaal verslaafd geraakt aan je verhaal!
zo erg dat ik mijn verhaal vergeten ben! haha  :Wink:  
ik wist gewoon dat dit een toppie verhaal zou worden, maar zo goed!  :oog:  
ik wens je zoveel succes met alles! dit verhaal, school, ramadan..
maaaar ik ken je nu wel langer dan vandaag, jij? jij krijgt alles voor elkaar met jou verstand!!!

ga zo door!
je hebt mij als fan erbij, maar je wist al dat ik fan van je was, toch?  :ole:   :Wink:  

spreek je snel inscha allah!

liefs, rwina zina (*****)

----------


## leilafetosh

wajoo leuk verhaal echt goed joh
ga zo door  :lachu:

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam moonwalker.

Met mij gaat het ook goed hamdoelah en met de ramadan,school en stage ook hamdoelah,maar ZWAAAAAAAAAAAR!! hahaha

Mezjan dat het met je projecten ook goed is verlopen en ga zo door zal ik zeggen.

Mooi verhaal tbarkalah.Doet me ook denken aan mijn vakanties op het strand,ik zie het weer allemaal voor me.

Mohim snel een vervolg yek...?

Beslama en thalla.

Doei doeiiiiiiiiiii. 

Hug soussia.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *dag moonwalker, oftewel ****!
> 
> hihih  ...nou ik heb geen woorden voor je verhaal!!!!
> het is zo perfect! ik weet niet hoe je het doet!
> hoe heb je dit in elkaar gezet!?!?!  
> TBARKALAH! zoals je weet vind ik je de beste!!!!!  
> ik ben helemaal verslaafd geraakt aan je verhaal!
> zo erg dat ik mijn verhaal vergeten ben! haha  
> ...


Salam ****,

Ten eerste hardstikke bedankt voor je complimentjes  :nerveus: 
Ten tweede: Jij weet hoe je zo een verhaal schrijft  :knipoog:  Je weet wel...een beetje achter de computer gaan zitten en je vingers het werk laten doen zonder erover na te denken.  :tik: 

Nou...jou verhaal is veel beter dan de mijne en iedere lezer zal het met mij eens zijn.  :knipoog: 

Ik hoop dat al je dromen mogen uitkomen en je bent van harte welkom als fan. Tuurlijk wist ik dat je een fan was!  :knipoog: 

Thallay firassek en tot gauw weer inshallah,


moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door leilafetosh_ 
> *wajoo leuk verhaal echt goed joh
> ga zo door *


Dank je!  :nerveus: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam moonwalker.
> 
> Met mij gaat het ook goed hamdoelah en met de ramadan,school en stage ook hamdoelah,maar ZWAAAAAAAAAAAR!! hahaha
> 
> Mezjan dat het met je projecten ook goed is verlopen en ga zo door zal ik zeggen.
> 
> Mooi verhaal tbarkalah.Doet me ook denken aan mijn vakanties op het strand,ik zie het weer allemaal voor me.
> 
> ...


Hey Soussia,
Alla iebarkfiek!  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo een vervolg zetten, heb toch geen slaap... :tik: 

Thallay firassek en tot volgende keer inshallah,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
De hel is nog niet losgebarsten op school. En ik heb geen slaap.
Dus besloot ik om nog een stukje te schrijven. Heel veel leesplezier allemaal en tot volgende keer.

Love ya all,

moonwalker
*

De volgende dag werd ik wakker door Sohaila en Zineb. Het was al twaalf uur, terwijl zij waarschijnlijk al om zes uur wakker was. Sohaila zette Zineb naast mij op bed en liet haar het onaangename werk doen om mij wakker te maken. Zineb begon gelijk aan mijn neus te trekken en ijs te roepen. Ik opende 1 oog keek haar aan en begon te lachen. Ik trok haar naar me toe en begon met haar te stoeien terwijl ze het uitgilde van het lachen. Sohaila stond naar ons te kijken. Ik gaf haar een kus, gaf Zineb aan haar door en stond op om me te gaan wassen. Vandaag was het wasdag. Dan kwam Sohaila meestal mijn moeder helpen met wassen. Aangezien we al een wasmachine hadden in tegenstelling tot veel andere gezinnen was het niet zo erg. Toen ik terugkwam in mijn kamer had Sohaila al mijn kast geopend en vieze kleren op een hoop gegooid. Ik had al ruzie met haar gemaakt omdat ik niet wilde dat ze die dingen voor mij zou moeten doen. Maar met een charmante glimlach antwoordde ze mij dat ze trainde voor als we getrouwd waren en ik liet het er maar bij. Ze pakte een t-shirt en kortebroek en gooide ze naar mij. Ik liep een aangrenzende kamer in en trok ze aan. Toen ik terugkwam was mijn kast weer helemaal in orde en alle vieze kleding was alweer weg. Ik voelde me altijd schuldig als ze dat deed. 
Ik liep naar boven en zag mijn tante die iets in een pan zat te roeren met dat eeuwige glimlach om haar mond. Ik vroeg me af of ze ook glimlachte als ze sliep. Dat zou me niets verbazen. Ik gaf haar een kus en mijn moeder ook. Ze gaven me wat te eten en duwden me zacht maar vastbesloten de keuken uit. Voor mijn moeder was de keuken het domein van vrouwen en ik respecteerde dat. Terwijl ik zat te eten kwam Yassir aanlopen met een cornetto voor Zineb. Mijn moeder slaakte een zucht en mijn tante begon te lachen. Ach ja...ik maak haar wel schoon, zei mijn tante lachend. Yassir kreeg een dikke smakkerd van Zineb voordat hij haar de cornetto gaf. Hij kwam bij me zitten en at met me mij. Mijn moeder vroeg of we meer wilden en Yassir antwoordde bevestigend. Hij had altijd honger. Ik hoorde hoe de waskamer deur dicht geslagen werd en zag Sohaila van boven komen. Ik merkte niets totdat ze op ooghoogte met mij stond. Ze had iets in haar hand en ze keek me verdrietig aan. Ik wist niet waarom ze zo verdrietig keek en Yassir zag dat ik naar Sohaila zat te kijken. Hij draaide zich om, keek haar aan en keek me gelijk weer vreemd aan. Ik haalde mijn schouders op en stond op. Ik liep naar haar toe en zag wat ze in haar hand hield. Het was de brief die ik eergister van Hanane had gehad...

wordt vervolgd... :tik:

----------


## MzOuJDiA

faya....
 :hihi:

----------


## kalima

heehhhhh moonwalker, dat is gewoon ronduit wreed.

ga heel snel verder...anders  :stomp:  !!!!!!

ik heb het nu toch niet voor mezelf verpest heh..

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam

Macha allah wat een vervolg MOEILIJK!!..

Nou tot gauw ent thalla.

Bay Bay.

----------


## Lwarda

He moonwalker alles flex met je?

Weet je trouwens dat Michael Jackson zich zelf heeft aangegeven?
Hij werd verdacht van kinder mishandeling of zoiets.

Moet je hem niet gaan bevrijden als fan zijnde dan he,hahahaha.JOKIE!

Wat ben ik gemeen he al zeg ik het zelf,maar jah ik moest het ff kwijt.hihihi

Mohim moonwalker thalla en spreek je nog insha allah.

Beslamaaaaaaa. Gr. soussia

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> De hel is nog niet losgebarsten op school. En ik heb geen slaap.
> Dus besloot ik om nog een stukje te schrijven. Heel veel leesplezier allemaal en tot volgende keer.
> 
> Love ya all,
> 
> moonwalker
> 
> ...


Hoi,


ja nu pas begrijp ik het ahahah dan is het goed :knipoog: 

Nou jongen weer een  :duim:  vervolg...ga gauw verder waaanneer ji tijd hebt :knipoog: 



Hou je goed :knipoog: 


Xjxes Nadiaa  :tik:

----------


## lela laila

Salaam,

Ik heb meerdere verhalen op deze site gelezen, maar ik vind de meeste clich en worden soms nooit beeindigd. Ik vind jou verhaal anders en echts iets origineels hebben, mijn complimenten...

Ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolg.

beslama

----------


## moonwalker

Het is een beetje te laat  :nerveus:  maar...Mabroek el3ied allemaal en koelloe 3am wa antoem bigier inshallah...

beslama,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door MzOuJDiA_ 
> *faya....
> *


wat is faya?  :tik:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door kalima_ 
> *heehhhhh moonwalker, dat is gewoon ronduit wreed.
> 
> ga heel snel verder...anders  !!!!!!
> 
> ik heb het nu toch niet voor mezelf verpest heh..*


Hey kalima,

hahahaha...nee hoor...ik ga zo een vervolgje plaatsen omdat het vandaag feest is!  :knipoog: 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam
> 
> Macha allah wat een vervolg MOEILIJK!!..
> 
> Nou tot gauw ent thalla.
> 
> Bay Bay.*


Salam,

Thx meid!  :nerveus: 

thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *He moonwalker alles flex met je?
> 
> Weet je trouwens dat Michael Jackson zich zelf heeft aangegeven?
> Hij werd verdacht van kinder mishandeling of zoiets.
> 
> Moet je hem niet gaan bevrijden als fan zijnde dan he,hahahaha.JOKIE!
> 
> Wat ben ik gemeen he al zeg ik het zelf,maar jah ik moest het ff kwijt.hihihi
> ...



hmmm...ja dat wist ik al...En ik sta achter hem als een fan. 
He is innocent until prove innocent.  :tik: 

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Hoi,
> 
> 
> ja nu pas begrijp ik het ahahah dan is het goed
> 
> Nou jongen weer een  vervolg...ga gauw verder waaanneer ji tijd hebt
> 
> 
> ...


Hey meid!

Thx hoor!  :knipoog: 

Nou hier is dan nog een vervolgje "bimounasabate el3ide".  :tik: 

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Salaam,
> 
> Ik heb meerdere verhalen op deze site gelezen, maar ik vind de meeste clich en worden soms nooit beeindigd. Ik vind jou verhaal anders en echts iets origineels hebben, mijn complimenten...
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolg.
> 
> beslama*


Salam lela laila,

Bedankt voor de complimenten  :nerveus: 

Hier is dan het lang verwachte vervolg...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Nogmaals mabroek el3ied allemaal en dat al jullie wensen mogen uitkomen inshallah.

groetjes,

moonwalker
*


...Hoe kon ik die in godsnaam vergeten? Ik trok haar mee weer naar de derde etage, waar we behalve een waskamer een hele grote terras hadden. Ik keek haar in haar ogen aan en zag dat ze al begonnen was met huilen. Waarom huil je?, vroeg ik.
Weet je dat niet...?, antwoordde ze snikkend. Na 7 jaar trouwe relatie ga je met een meid die je pas 2 dagen kent? Dus je bent ook net als andere jongens...die zijn gewoon geinteresseerd in geld en mooie vrouwen. Is dat waarom je met haar gaat? Om haar geld? Ik voelde hoe mijn handen in vuisten werden gebald. Woede stroomde door mijn lichaam en die zocht een uitweg. Ik stak mijn handen in mijn zakken en begon heen en weer te lopen. Sohaila...deze brief had ik eergister gehad. Ik was het helemaal vergeten en ik heb het nog niet eens gelezen. 

LEUGENAAR!, schreeuwde ze tegen mij. Mijn moeder en tante hadden het waarschijnlijk gehoord, maar ze waren verstandig genoeg om ons onze eigen problemen te laten oplossen. 
Waarom noem je me nou een leugenaar?, vroeg ik. Ik hield mezelf nog steeds in bedwang. Nooit zou ik haar pijn doen en ik wilde alleen weten wat er in dat brief stond dat haar zo van streek heeft gemaakt.
Alle jongens zijn leugenaars. Ik dacht dat jij anders was. We hadden 7 JAAR relatie Nabil. Zegt dat je helemaal NIETS?, ging ze door.
Mag ik dan tenminste weten wat in dat brief staat?, vroeg ik.
STOP met me te behandelen als een kleind kind Nabil. Je hebt het al gelezen en je weet gewoon niet hoe je het mij wou vertellen. Nou dat weet ik dus wel! Het spijt me dat ik je ooit had geloofd en dat ik je vertrouwde. Jongens zijn gewoon NIET TE VERTROUWEN. Schreeuwde ze.
Sohaila...hou nou eens een keer op! Wat denk je wel? Dat ik een meid als jou in de steek zou laten voor geld? Je weet zelf dat ik nooit om geld had gegeven en dat zou ik ook nooit doen. Jij blijft in de eerst plaats Sohaila wat er ook gebeurt. En al die dingen die je nu zegt, daar zul je later spijt van krijgen als je merkt dat het niet de waarheid is. Bovendien...als ik die brief had gelezen had ik het al weggegooid. Waarom zou ik het in mijn broek bewaren zodat jij het kunt vinden?, zei ik.
Dat is het dus...dat deed je express zodat het makkelijker voor jou zou zijn om met mij te breken. Geef het nou toe Nabil! Je hebt gevoelens voor Hanane. Ik had al gemerkt dat ze een beetje raar naar jou zat te kijken maar ik schonk er geen aandacht aan omdat ik je vertrouwde! Is dat mijn dank omdat ik je vertrouwde?, vroeg ze huilend.
Ik wilde haar omhelzen, haar tranen wegvegen en haar smeken om me te vergeven dat ik die brief had aangenomen. Maar dat zou alleen betekenen dat ze me niet meer zou vertrouwen. Ik stond naar haar te kijken terwijl ze huilde.
Sohaila, geloof me. Ik heb die brief aangenomen en daar heb ik nu spijt van. Ik wist niet wat ze mij schreef. Het was meer uit nieuwsgierigheid dan uit iets anders. Ik heb helemaal geen gevoelens voor haar. Je bent de enige van wie ik houd en van wie ik altijd zou blijven houden. Waarom laat je een brief onze toekomst bederven?, antwoordde ik.

Ze keek me nog steeds huilend aan, gooide de brief in mijn gezicht en liep weg. Ik keek haar na en wist niet of ik haar zou moeten volgen of gewoon blijven waar ik was. Mijn benen konden me niet meer dragen en ik plofte op een stoel in de buurt. Yassir kwam aanlopen, maar hij zei niets. Hij keek naar de papier op de grond, raapte het op, las het en gaf het aan mij met een boos gezicht. Nee he? Niet hij ook al. Hij draaide zich van mij af, haalde een lollie uit zijn zak, wikkelde de wikkel eraf en stak het in zijn mond.
Ik keek naar de brief in mijn hand en begon te lezen...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey meid!
> 
> Thx hoor! 
> 
> Nou hier is dan nog een vervolgje "bimounasabate el3ide". 
> 
> moonwalker*



Heey,,,

Okeej dan thanxxxx..k ga lezen :grote grijns: 


xxjes Nadia

----------


## Nido

Waaahjaa vervolgg..... :grote grijns: ..ben trots op je :knipoog: 


Ga gauw verder.....is interessantttt..snellll



xxjes Nadiaaa

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam allemaal
Vinden jullie het ook een PRACHTIG verhaal..?? Nou ik wel.

Dussss, ga snel verder.waarom moet je perse stoppen? Had er nog een stuk bij gedaan,hihihi

PS: He als jij zegt dat die onschuldig is dan geloof ik het helemaal,hahaha.

Mohim moonwalker kom snel met een laaaaanggg vervolg waga? 

Nou thalla en tot snel.

Beslamaaa

soussia.

----------


## Naima_xx

heyyy moonwallker, je hebt er nog een fan bij!!
en walah je schrijft echt mooi!!!
ga alsjeblieft verder!! ik kan niet wachten!! 
je schrijft netzo mooi als rwina_zina!! jullie twee hebben echt talent!!
mijn complimenten.


Kus, Naima

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey moonwalker 
en wat stond er in die brief  :knipoog:  

snel een beetje ik ben nieuwsgierig 

ale veel plezier nog allemaal 
da daaa  :zwaai:  

groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Waaahjaa vervolgg.......ben trots op je
> 
> 
> Ga gauw verder.....is interessantttt..snellll
> 
> 
> 
> xxjes Nadiaaa*


Hahahaha...take it easy...take a sisi!  :tong uitsteken: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder lieverd. Heb het momenteel weer druk met projecten enzo...damned HBO!  :frons: 

spreek je gauw weer inshallah.


moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam allemaal
> Vinden jullie het ook een PRACHTIG verhaal..?? Nou ik wel.
> 
> Dussss, ga snel verder.waarom moet je perse stoppen? Had er nog een stuk bij gedaan,hihihi
> 
> PS: He als jij zegt dat die onschuldig is dan geloof ik het helemaal,hahaha.
> 
> Mohim moonwalker kom snel met een laaaaanggg vervolg waga? 
> ...


Salam soussia,
Nu word ik echt heel verlegen.  :nerveus: 

Dank je nogmaals voor je complimenten.  :grote grijns: 

Ik heb het momenteel druk met school, dus ga ik jullie later nog verwennen met een vervolgje.

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *heyyy moonwallker, je hebt er nog een fan bij!!
> en walah je schrijft echt mooi!!!
> ga alsjeblieft verder!! ik kan niet wachten!! 
> je schrijft netzo mooi als rwina_zina!! jullie twee hebben echt talent!!
> mijn complimenten.
> 
> 
> Kus, Naima*


Hey Naima,

Welkom meid!
Dank je wel voor je compliment.  :nerveus: 
Rwina_zina is een goede vriendin van mij en zij is zeker heel goed!  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder.

beslama,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey moonwalker 
> en wat stond er in die brief  
> 
> snel een beetje ik ben nieuwsgierig 
> 
> ale veel plezier nog allemaal 
> da daaa  
> 
> groetjes sanae *


Hahahaha...dat is de bedoeling...om jullie nieuwsgieriger te maken. :P

grapje hoor...ik zal zo snel mogelijk verder gaan. Beloofd!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam,

Ewa a moonwalker hoe gaat ie?

Hey zo te zien heb je het druk met je projecten of niet?
Want je hebt nog geen vervolg,je bent ons tog niet vergeten????  :frons:  Maar dat zal wel niet.

Mohim ik zal er gwoon op wachten,want je verhaal is het wel waard,hihi

thalla en beslama

Groet van soussia.

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...take it easy...take a sisi! 
> 
> Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder lieverd. Heb het momenteel weer druk met projecten enzo...damned HBO! 
> 
> spreek je gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> 
> moonwalker*




hihihihi I will untill i finish your wow story okeej :grote grijns: 


Aaah so lief....nou jonge take it easy  :hihi:  lekker bezig met school jij vrije tijd hebbe jij voor ons glooooooot vervolg plachtig vervolg zoals altijd plaatsen
okeej

deal????

incha allah :knipoog: 


xxjes Nadia  :cola:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam,
> 
> Ewa a moonwalker hoe gaat ie?
> 
> Hey zo te zien heb je het druk met je projecten of niet?
> Want je hebt nog geen vervolg,je bent ons tog niet vergeten????  Maar dat zal wel niet.
> 
> Mohim ik zal er gwoon op wachten,want je verhaal is het wel waard,hihi
> ...


Salam soussia,

Ja je hebt gelijk...nog steeds...niet normaal meer hoor.  :frons: 

Majah...moet wel!  :grote grijns:  

Ik ben jullie niet vergeten hoor...ik schrijf nu gelijk nog een vervolgje.

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.


moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *hihihihi I will untill i finish your wow story okeej
> 
> 
> Aaah so lief....nou jonge take it easy  lekker bezig met school jij vrije tijd hebbe jij voor ons glooooooot vervolg plachtig vervolg zoals altijd plaatsen
> okeej
> 
> deal????
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha...ok meid...Hier is dan nog een vervolgje.

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

Moonwalker

P.s.: Je bent niet meer zovaak op maroc.nl...Alles goed met je eigenlijk?

----------


## moonwalker

*
Ok...Sanae_fatiha heeft me zover gekregen om nog een vervolg te zetten. Dus bedank haar eff...

Sorry dat het zo lang heeft geduurt...maar jullie weten vast wel waarom. 

groetjes,

moonwalker
*
_
Lieve Nabil,

Ik weet dat je gelukkig bent met Sohaila, maar ik kan het gevoel niet negeren dat ik vanaf het eerste moment had gekregen dat ik je zag. Ik heb momenteel geen vriend en die heb ik ook nooit gehad. Ik weet wat de jongens willen van meiden en dat wil ik niet dus. Bij jou is het heel anders. Hamid praat alleen nog over jou en Yassir. Ik heb hem de hemd van het lijf gevraagd over jou en hij begon denk ik al te merken dat ik gevoelens voor je heb. 

Ik wil graag dat je me een kans geeft. Het zal je aan niets ontbreken. Alles wat je ooit wilde zou toegankelijk voor je zijn. Geld, werk, een liefhebbende vrouw. Maar dan moet je met Sohaila breken. Want ik wil je niet delen met een ander.

Als je het met me eens bent over wat ik nu je heb verteld en als je gevoelens voor mij hebt, bewaar dan deze brief als bewijs voor onze liefde. Als je toch wilt doorgaan met Sohaila verbrand dan deze brief en doe alsof er nooit iets tussen ons is voorgevallen.

Veel liefs,

Hanane
_
Vol ongeloof keek in naar de brief. Yassir stond nog steeds met zijn rug naar me toe.
Yassir...? Je gelooft toch niet dat ik deze brief gelezen heb en bewaard omdat ik gevoelens heb voor Hanane?, vroeg ik hem. 
Hij draaide zich langzaam om en keek me aan. Ik ben niet boos op je omdat je wel of niet verliefd bent op Hanane. Ik ben boos op je omdat je Souhaila pijn hebt gedaan en omdat je die brief had aangenomen! Daar ben ik boos om. Hoe kun je een brief aannemen van een andere meid terwijl je van Souhaila houdt? Denk je dat ze het nu zal begrijpen? Ik dacht het niet... Zei hij.
Yassir...ik weet echt niet warom ik die brief had aangenomen van haar. Ik kan wel zeggen dat ik er nu spijt van heb, maar wat heb ik daaraan? Souhaila gaat me niet meer vertrouwen. Ik heb haar vertrouwen beschaamd. Hoe kon ik dat in godsnaam doen? En met de laatste vraag sloeg ik mijn hand hard tegen de muur. Ik voelde de pijn niet eens. Mijn hand ging nog een keer omhoog om de muur nog een klap te geven toen de hand van Yassir mijn hand tegenhield midden in de beweging. Ik draaide me naar hem om en voelde pas op dat moment hoe de tranen van mijn ogen vielen. Hij keek me heel bedachtzaam aan en liet mijn hand los. Mijn vingers waren een beetje geschaafd en er kwam bloed eruit, maar dat deed geen pijn. Zoveel woede ging door me heen. 
Dat zal niks helpen Nabil. Je moet of met haar gaan praten of Hanane gaan vragen om de waarheid aan Sohaila te vertellen. Ik zou het laatste keuze alleen volgen als de eerste keus niet werkt. Anders heb je weer de poppen aan het dansen. Zei Yassir.
Ik keek hem aan veegde mijn tranen en liep naar beneden. Mijn moeder keek me vragend aan, maar ik was te beschaamd om haar zelfs aan te kijken. Ik liet mijn ogen zakken en liep naar buiten. Mijn tante stond in de keuken en deed alsof ze niks had gehoord . 
Yassir liep mee naar buiten en bleef een paar stappen achter me aanlopen. Ik zag hoe Sohaila met Fadwa stond te praten. Ze hadden allebei tranen in hun ogen en Fadwa had Sohaila omhelst. Toen Fadwa me zag draaide ze zich boos om en liep met Sohaila weg. 
Sohaila!, riep ik. Wacht eff! Laat het me alleen eff uitleggen. Maar ze deed alsof ze me niet eens hoorde. Ze liepen het huis van Fadwa binnen en met een laatste woedende blik op mij gooide Fadwa de deur dicht. Yassir kwam naast me staan trok me aan mijn arm en bracht me weer naar huis.
Blijf hier wachten. Ze willen je niet spreken op dit moment. Ik ga wel met hen praten en je zult het nog horen van mij. Zei hij met een verdrietige blik in zijn ogen. Ik had nooit zoveel zin in een cigaret gehad als op dat moment, maar ik drukte de neiging de kop in en bleef zitten. Boven hoorde ik mijn moeder met mijn tante praten, maar ik durfde niet naar boven te lopen. Ik deed de deur van mijn kamer dicht en ging zitten op mijn bed...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## lela laila

Salaam,

Het vervolg was het waard om te wachten  :duim:  

-x-

----------


## hanouna

Salam Moonwalker,

Als ik je verhaal zo lees, dan ruik in de zee, zie ik sablet 3mars en mimousa voor me. Ik kan niet meer wachten tot mijn volgende ontmoeting met deze plaatsen! Mohammedia zit in mijn hart en het doet me zo goed je verhaal te lezen. Ook enorm veel herkenning in je verhaal......vele mooie zomers heb ik meegemaakt in mijn geliefde stad. Ik zie alles voor me, voel de sfeer. Ik waan me in de straten van diour lakram en elqasba, en de weg naar sablet zie ik voor me terwijl ik je verhaal lees. Geweldig, ga zeker door met je verhaal. Ik reageer voor de eerste keer, maar je verhaal lees in met grote concentratie. Ik ga nu slapen, heb de laatste vervolgen gekopieerd zodat ik die op mijn werk kan lezen....

Tbarkalah 3lik, mahsalah, je bent een topper jongen!

Groetjes!!!

....oja....je hebt het druk.....maar laat ons niet te lang wachten pls....je hebt een grote verantwoordelijkheid nu....ik zal niet meer kunnen slapen zoals ik voorheen kon.....with anticipation wacht ik je vervolg af...!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Dank je wel voor je vervolg 
het was alweer prima  :duim:  houden zo !!!  :Wink: 
Nog veel succes met het verhaal en op school 
En schrijf gauw weer verder  :blij: 

mensen veel succes !!
doe doei  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Salaam,
> 
> Het vervolg was het waard om te wachten  
> 
> -x-*


Salaam lela laila!!

Lang niet gesproken!  :Smilie: 

Dank je wel voor je compliment.  :nerveus: 

Ik hoop heel snel verder te gaan...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door hanouna_ 
> *Salam Moonwalker,
> 
> Als ik je verhaal zo lees, dan ruik in de zee, zie ik sablet 3mars en mimousa voor me. Ik kan niet meer wachten tot mijn volgende ontmoeting met deze plaatsen! Mohammedia zit in mijn hart en het doet me zo goed je verhaal te lezen. Ook enorm veel herkenning in je verhaal......vele mooie zomers heb ik meegemaakt in mijn geliefde stad. Ik zie alles voor me, voel de sfeer. Ik waan me in de straten van diour lakram en elqasba, en de weg naar sablet zie ik voor me terwijl ik je verhaal lees. Geweldig, ga zeker door met je verhaal. Ik reageer voor de eerste keer, maar je verhaal lees in met grote concentratie. Ik ga nu slapen, heb de laatste vervolgen gekopieerd zodat ik die op mijn werk kan lezen....
> 
> Tbarkalah 3lik, mahsalah, je bent een topper jongen!
> 
> Groetjes!!!
> 
> ....oja....je hebt het druk.....maar laat ons niet te lang wachten pls....je hebt een grote verantwoordelijkheid nu....ik zal niet meer kunnen slapen zoals ik voorheen kon.....with anticipation wacht ik je vervolg af...!*


Salam Hanona,

Allah iebarkfiek a gti.  :nerveus: 

Ik ga zeker heel snel verder met het verhaal en ik hoop je snel weer te spreken.

Groetjes,

moonwalker


P.s: Ben jij die ene met wie ik msn?  :Confused:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Dank je wel voor je vervolg 
> het was alweer prima  houden zo !!! 
> Nog veel succes met het verhaal en op school 
> En schrijf gauw weer verder 
> 
> mensen veel succes !!
> doe doei 
> groetjes sanae *


Graag gedaan lieverd!  :knipoog: 

Bedankt voor je compliment  :nerveus: 

Jij ook heel veel succes nog...maar je bent al klaar met toetsen, dus heel veel plezier met je vakantie!

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Lwarda

OOH JAMMER NOG GEEN VERVOLG...  :frons: 

Druk met school ola?? Ewa moonwalker de weg kwijt,hihihi

soussia

----------


## Naima_xx

hey moonwalker, alles goed met je? ik volg je verhaal al de hele tijd, maar nu ben ik echt nieuwsgierig op het vervolg! 
ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat.

Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met het vervolg, ik heb niet zoveel geduld, moet je weten.  :duivels:  Dus.... snel verder gaan!!!!  :knipoog:  
Nee hoor ik maak maar een grapje! Doe maar lekker rustig aan, we kunnen wel wachten  :cola:  (ik doe mijn best om mijn ongeduld in te houden!).


 :blauwe kus:  
Naima

----------


## hanouna

salam!

Nee ik ben helaas niet degene met wie je msnt, misschien had ik je mijn verhalen wel laten lezen. Ik heb de moed er niet voor....!
Maar ik zou zeggen ga zeker door, je houd me in spanning.

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahahaha...ok meid...Hier is dan nog een vervolgje.
> 
> Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> Moonwalker
> 
> P.s.: Je bent niet meer zovaak op maroc.nl...Alles goed met je eigenlijk?*


Thanxxxxxxx....choukrane  :ole:  

incha allah

ja gaat wel goed hoor..thanxx for asking. en met u? :grote grijns: 

ja had geen pc meer maar vandaag heb k nieuwe gekregen :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

Tbarkellah 3allik :knipoog: 
xxjes Naaadje en ga gauw verder

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salaam lela laila!!
> 
> Lang niet gesproken!  
> 
> Dank je wel voor je compliment.  
> 
> Ik hoop heel snel verder te gaan...
> 
> ...


Hey moonwalker,

Inderdaad lang geleden, maar ik blijf je verhaal volgen  :Wink:  en wacht met geduld op het volgende vervolg  :grote grijns:  

-x-

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *OOH JAMMER NOG GEEN VERVOLG... 
> 
> Druk met school ola?? Ewa moonwalker de weg kwijt,hihihi
> 
> soussia*


 :Smilie: 

Yep...goed gezien. Ik heb nu wel vakantie, maar ik heb het nog drukker dan toen ik op school zat. Maar ik beloof dat ik een vervolg zal schrijven.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *hey moonwalker, alles goed met je? ik volg je verhaal al de hele tijd, maar nu ben ik echt nieuwsgierig op het vervolg! 
> ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat.
> 
> Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met het vervolg, ik heb niet zoveel geduld, moet je weten.  Dus.... snel verder gaan!!!!  
> Nee hoor ik maak maar een grapje! Doe maar lekker rustig aan, we kunnen wel wachten  (ik doe mijn best om mijn ongeduld in te houden!).
> 
> 
>  
> Naima*


Hey Naima,

Met mij gaat het goed hoor. Elhamdoelillah. Hoe is het met jou dan? Ik wist niet dat je mijn verhaal las. Je hebt ook nooit gereageerd of wel? Maar ja maakt niets uit. Vind het wel leuk dat je het nog steeds leest.  :Smilie: 

Hahahaha...ben je ongeduldig yeki? Ewa dan ga ik heel lang wachten voordat ik een vervolg zet.  :tong uitsteken: 

Nee hoor..grapje. Ik hoop morgen of zondag een vervolgje te schrijven. Maar daarna is het druk, druk, druk met de project. Die moet gelijk ingeleverd worden na de vakantie, dus daarom.  :Smilie: 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door hanouna_ 
> *salam!
> 
> Nee ik ben helaas niet degene met wie je msnt, misschien had ik je mijn verhalen wel laten lezen. Ik heb de moed er niet voor....!
> Maar ik zou zeggen ga zeker door, je houd me in spanning.*


Hey hanouna,

Sorry...Ik dacht dat je een meid was die ook Hanane heet en met wie ik msn. Maar ik vind het heel leuk dat je hebt gereageerd. Ik ken niet zoveel meiden uit Mohammedia daarom.  :Smilie: 

Maar je moet me je verhaal zeker sturen. Die wil ik wel lezen en je moet meer zelfvertrouwen hebben.  :Smilie: 

Ik ga inshallah snel door. Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

Thallay firassek,

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Thanxxxxxxx....choukrane  
> 
> incha allah
> 
> ja gaat wel goed hoor..thanxx for asking. en met u?
> 
> ja had geen pc meer maar vandaag heb k nieuwe gekregen
> 
> ...


Graag gedaan hoor.  :Smilie: 

Met mij gaat het lekker elhamdoelillah. Ben blij dat het goed gaat met jou. Wat ben je aan het doen eigenlijk? Afkicken van Maroc.nl?  :tong uitsteken: 

Bsa7ate el pc, nu heb je geen reden om weer te verdwijnen zoals je de vorige weken hebt gedaan.  :knipoog: 

Allah iebarkfiek en ik spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Hey moonwalker,
> 
> Inderdaad lang geleden, maar ik blijf je verhaal volgen  en wacht met geduld op het volgende vervolg  
> 
> -x-*


Lela Laila!

Hahahaha...bedankt hoor. Vind het heel leuk dat je het nog steeds leest. ik ga heel snel door inshallah.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*

Hallo allemaal! Zoals ik heb beloofd hier is dan een vervolgje. Heel veel leesplezier en tot gauw weer inshallah.

groetjes,

moonwalker
*

Yassir liep snel het huis uit van Nabil en liep op een drafje naar het huis van Fadwa. Hij had medelijden met Nabil. Hij kende hem al zolang en het was niets voor hem om zoiets te doen. Iedereen maakte fouten in zijn leven en Sohaila was gek op hem en hij op haar. Zoiets zou hen relatie niet stuk mogen maken. Hij klopte op de deur en Fadwa deed de deur open.
Wat kom je doen?, vroeg ze hem scherp alsof hij zelf de schuldige was.
Waar is Sohaila?, vroeg hij haar.
Ze zit in mijn kamer en ik probeer haar rustig te krijgen. Ze liet hem naar binnen lopen en sloot de deur achter hem. Haar ouders waren er niet, maar ook al waren ze er ze kenden hem heel goed en ze wisten dat hij met haar een relatie had. Dus dat was geen probleem. Hoe kan Nabil zoiets doms doen?. Vroeg ze hem.
Iedereen maakt een keer een fout in zijn leven. Dat mag hun relatie niet stuk maken. Ik ben zelf ook boos op hem omdat hij dat brief had aangenomen, maar hij verzekerde me dat hij niets met Hanane heeft en dat hij geen gevoelens voor haar heeft. Ik geloof hem Fadwa. Hij liegt nooit tegen mij. Zei Yassir heel zacht zodat Sohaila hem niet kon horen.
We moeten ze weer bij elkaar zien te brengen. Ik ken Sohaila, ze kan van alles schreeuwen maar ze houdt wel van hem, zoals hij van haar houdt. Ik leg haar al de hele tijd uit dat hij niet van dat soort jongens is en ze begint nu al een beetje te kalmeren. Ze heeft spijt van wat ze tegen hem had geschreeuwd. Ik denk wel dat ze hem vanavond wil spreken. Zei Fadwa.
Yassir liep naar binnen en zag hoe Sohaila op een bankje zat en naar de muur zat te staren. Toen ze hem zag binnenkomen begon ze hartverscheurend te huilen. Hij liep op haar af, nam haar in zijn armen en liet haar uithuilen. Fadwa ging aan de andere kant van haar zitten en streek door haar haar terwijl ze haar zacht toesprak. Uiteindelijk hield Sohaila op met huilen.
Hoe kon hij dat doen?, bracht ze snikkend uit. Hij heeft onze relatie kapot gemaakt. Ik zal hem nooit meer kunnen vertrouwen.
Yassir keek haar recht aan en zei: Sohaila, Nabil is als een broer voor me. Ik vertrouw hem en hij liegt nooit tegen me. Hij weet zelf niet waarom hij dat brief had aangenomen. Ik vind het zelf ook erg, maar hij heeft beloofd dat hij het nooit meer zal doen en je moet hem gewoon vertrouwen. Hij houdt echt alleen maar van jou.
Sohaila keek hem aan en begon weer te huilen. Huilend antwoordde ze. Ik kan het niet...ik heb geen zelfvertrouwen meer in hem. Ik hou meer van hem dan van wie dan ook, maar hij heeft het verpest... Haar laatste woorden gingen verloren in een nieuwe huil uitbarsting. Yassir keek naar Fawa die Sohaila weer in haar armen nam. Ze keek naar hem terug met tranen in haar ogen. Laat haar nu eff met rust. Kom later maar terug. Ze moet eff uitrusten en nadenken wat ze hierna wil doen. Yassir keek hen een ogenblik aan en liep naar buiten...

Fadwa bracht Sohaila naar de badkamer waar ze haar gezicht ging wassen. Houd nou op met huilen lieverd. Hij heeft nu spijt van wat hij heeft gedaan en je houdt van hem. Jullie komen toch weer bij elkaar en alles komt goed.
Sohaila keek naar Fadwa. Een traan glipte uit haar oog en vervolgde haar weg door het gezicht van Sohaila geholpen door de zwaartekracht. Ik denk het niet Fadwa. Ik wil niet meer gekwetst worden. Wat Hanane heeft gedaan kan elk ander meid doen. Ik denk dat ik met hem ga breken... Na deze woorden begon ze weer hard te huilen. Fadwa keek haar geschokt aan. Nee he? Je gaat toch niet met hem breken en een relatie van 7 jaar stuk maken om zoiets stoms? Jullie zijn de ware voor elkaar. Weet je wat je gaat doen? Je gaat er een nachtje over slapen en morgen praten we wel verder. Zei Fadwa.
Nadat Sohaila rustig was geworden bracht Fadwa haar naar haar kamer. Ze liet haar liggen in haar bed en dekte haar toe. Ze ging naast haar zitten en bleef met haar praten totdat ze in slaap viel...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Graag gedaan hoor. 
> 
> Met mij gaat het lekker elhamdoelillah. Ben blij dat het goed gaat met jou. Wat ben je aan het doen eigenlijk? Afkicken van Maroc.nl? 
> 
> Bsa7ate el pc, nu heb je geen reden om weer te verdwijnen zoals je de vorige weken hebt gedaan. 
> 
> Allah iebarkfiek en ik spreek je gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> moonwalker*


 :knipoog: 
Houden zo! dankje..ahahaha een beetje afkicken mag toch wel| :grote grijns: 

allah ye3tek essaha...nee nu ben ik er wel, je hebt gelijk geen reden meer  :maf2:  

en ik heb je vervolg gelezen en was weer toppie net zoals de vorige..wordt telkens spannender en spannender dus ga gauwww verder aub

kusjes Naadje  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooo echt moooooooi  :duim: 
ga gauw verder (al gaat het niet met je opdrachten van school)
maar goed ik kan wachten (maar niet te lang he  :Wink:  )
doei doei  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae

----------


## Lwarda

Echt een moooi vervolgje. Tbarkelah

Zullen ze weer bij elkaar komen...?????????? I HOPE SO..  :Smilie: 


Beslamaa rn doe rustig aan.

PS: Suc6 met je projecten nog.

Soussia.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *
> Houden zo! dankje..ahahaha een beetje afkicken mag toch wel|
> 
> allah ye3tek essaha...nee nu ben ik er wel, je hebt gelijk geen reden meer  
> 
> en ik heb je vervolg gelezen en was weer toppie net zoals de vorige..wordt telkens spannender en spannender dus ga gauwww verder aub
> 
> kusjes Naadje *


Hey Nadja!
Afkicken mag zeker wel, maar dat lukt me nou juist niet. Hoe doe je dat?  :grote grijns: 

Hahahaha...nu je een nieuw computer hebt moet je juist altijd online zijn!  :grote grijns:  En ik ga zo verder met het verhaal.  :knipoog: 

Bedankt voor je compliment.

Kussie,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ooo echt moooooooi 
> ga gauw verder (al gaat het niet met je opdrachten van school)
> maar goed ik kan wachten (maar niet te lang he  )
> doei doei 
> groetjes sanae*


Hey Sanae,

Dank je wel hoor.  :nerveus: 

Ik heb nu eindelijk genoeg tijd om nog een stukje te schrijven. Dus lees maar verder zou ik zeggen.  :knipoog: 

Kussie,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Echt een moooi vervolgje. Tbarkelah
> 
> Zullen ze weer bij elkaar komen...?????????? I HOPE SO.. 
> 
> 
> Beslamaa rn doe rustig aan.
> 
> PS: Suc6 met je projecten nog.
> ...


Hey Soussia,

Allah iebarkfiek!
Lang niet gesproken zeg!

Of ze bij elkaar terugkomen? Lees maar verder zou ik zeggen!  :knipoog: 

spreek je gauw weer inshallah,

Kussie

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*

Hallo Allemaal!

Ten eerste wens ik jullie alvast een gezond en gelukkig nieuwjaar toe! Aangezien ik in deze week toch niet toekom aan een vervolg en ik jullie waarschijnlijk niet zal spreken.

Hier is dan eindelijk een vervolgje! Ik wens jullie veel leesplezier en spreek jullie gauw weer inshallah.

Kussie,

moonwalker
*

Sohaila werd een poosje later wakker en eerst wist ze niet waar ze was. Toen kwam alles terug en ze liet zich weer zakken in bed. Ze keek naar de horloge. Acht uur s avonds! Normaal sliep ze nooit overdag. Ze dacht erover na wat ze nou ging doen. Het laatste wat ze wilde was met hem breken. 
Ik ga niet met hem breken. Hij is mijn alles. Ik was boos en verward toen ik zei dat ik met hem ging breken, maar dat ga ik dus mooi niet doen. Ik laat die Hanane hem niet van me afnemen. Als ze oorlog wil, dan kan ze diet krijgen. Mompelde ze in zichzelf. Ze voelde zich al veel beter nadat ze dat tegen zichzelf had gezegd. Een glimlach sierde haar gezicht. Fadwa kwam aanlopen en zag hoe Sohaila glimlachte tegen het plafond.

Hey Sohaila, kom nou uit bed. Weet je wat je gaat doen? Je gaat naar huis. Je vertelt je ouders dat je bij mij blijft slapen en je haalt die zwarte avondjurk die we samen hadden gekocht vorig keer. We hebben nog niet de kans gehad om ze aan te trekken. Dus vanavond kom je bij mij eten en we trekken die kleren aan en doen alsof we in een chique restaurant zitten. Glimlachte Fadwa terwijl ze haar jurk al uit de kast haalde. Het was een mooi zwart avondjurk. Het bedekte het hele lichaam en had dunne schouderbandjes.
Sohaila begon te lachen en zei dat ze er wel wat voelde om iets gek te doen. Ze liep naar haar huis en kwam terug met in haar hand een tas waar ze haar benodigdheden had verzameld. Ze rook een heerlijke geur uit de keuken en wilde die kant oplopen, maar Fadwa hield haar tegen. Oh nee...dat is een verrassing...Jij gaat eerst douchen en je jurk aantrekken en daarna ben ik aan de beurt. Maar beloof me dat je niet naar de keuken gaat als ik aan het douchen ben straks. Sohaila beloofde het en liep naar de douche. Nadat ze gedoucht had voelde ze zich veel beter. Ze trok haar jurk aan terwijl Fadwa aan het douchen was. Toen deden ze hun haren en zaten een half uur achter de spiegel zich op te maken. Fadwa zei de hele tijd dat ze perfect moesten uitzien. Terwijl ze elkaar hielpen met make-up ging dat gepaard met lach buien en pesterijen. Fadwa was blij om te zien dat Sohaila alweer de oude was. 
Ze keken elkaar aan en begonnen elkaar te complimenteren. Nee Fadwa...jij ziet er echt prachtig uit. Als Yassir je nu zou zien, zou hij een hartverlamming krijgen.
Oh nee Sohaila geloof me...als Yassir ons nu zou samen zien dan gaat hij met jou weg hoor...Hij zal me niet eens een blik waardig keuren.
Het was al half tien toen ze eindelijk klaar waren met elkaar pesten. Fadwa trok Sohaila mee naar de eetkamer en deed de deur voor haar open.

Toen Sohaila de kamer in kwam had ze niet verwacht dat Fadwa zoveel moeite zou doen voor een etentje. Er stond een tafeltje voor 2 gedekt. De tafeltje was met een rode tafelkleed bedekt. Het bestek zag er nog nieuw uit, de borden waren wit met een rode versiering aan de zijkant en tot haar verbazing waren er twee wijnglazen op de tafel. Fadwa keek te veel tv en dat heeft ze zeker uit een serie of film overgenomen. De glazen waren leeg, maar ze zag op een bijzettafel een fles cola en fanta staan. Dat kan ook, dacht Sohaila en ze begon te glimlachen. De hele tijd zat Fadwa haar vanuit de andere kant van de tafel te observeren. 

Fadwa pakte een kandelaar zette er een kaars in en zette het midden op de tafel. Sohaila kon het niet meer inhouden en begon hard te lachen. Ik mis alleen nog een rode roos en dan is het compleet... Zei Sohaila lachend.
Fadwa keek haar en glimlachte geheimzinnig naar haar. Ze wees naar de kamerdeur omdat Sohaila met haar rug ernaartoe stond. Sohaila keek langzaam om en zag Nabil achter haar staan met een rode roos in zijn hand...


wordt vervolgd...(volgend jaar inshallah  :hihi:  )

----------


## Naima_xx

hey moonwalker, 
ja het gaat wel goed met mij hoor, dank je!
ik heb volgens mij 1 of 2 keer gereageerd op je verhaal maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik je verhaal niet lees!! ik volg het helemaal!!

Soms ben ik inderdaad heel ongduldig, nou niet zo erg ongeduldig maar als het om jouw verhaal of die van rwina gaat, dan wel ja  :knipoog:  
maar heel erg bedankt voor je vervolg, en veel succes met je project.

Ik hoop je snel hoop ik.

(ps. ik zie dat je online bent, zou je een klein stukje verder willen schrijven? Je weet ik ben niet zo geduldig,hahaha)

Kus, Naima

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Nadja!
> Afkicken mag zeker wel, maar dat lukt me nou juist niet. Hoe doe je dat? 
> 
> Hahahaha...nu je een nieuw computer hebt moet je juist altijd online zijn!  En ik ga zo verder met het verhaal. 
> 
> Bedankt voor je compliment.
> 
> Kussie,
> ...


Hey moonwalker, 

hmm ja afkicken, tja gewoon pc uitlaten :grote grijns: ..is nie zo moeilijk al zeg ik het zelf :hihi: 

En ja k heb mezelf betrapt dat ik nou weer teveel achter mn pc zit :grote grijns: ..does me is back,mammie was net blij ze dacht mn naadje is afgekickt..but no..me iz back :hihi: 
en je vervolg was weer super :knipoog: (en geloof me ik slijm niet) is gewoon een topper :grote grijns: 

your welcome :knipoog: 

Een gelukkig nieuwjaar to you 2, en moge al je wensen uitkomen incha allah :knipoog: .

Ennne waarom feliciteer je me nie :Mad:  k ben volgende week jarig..snik snik  :ego:  je feliciteeert me nie eens..

 :huil: 

xxjes Naadje en ga aub snelllll verderrr met je vervolg is echt spannend :blauwe kus:  zo dat heb je verdiend

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Soussia,
> 
> Allah iebarkfiek!
> Lang niet gesproken zeg!
> 
> Of ze bij elkaar terugkomen? Lees maar verder zou ik zeggen! 
> 
> spreek je gauw weer inshallah,
> ...



Lang geleden jah,dat kan je wel zeggen.  :hihi: 

Maar ik verlang nog naar een vervolg van je verhaal.. 

Jij weet ook waar je moet stoppen om het EXTRA nog spannender te maken yek... haha. 

Moehim... i will speek to you next year  :hihi: 

Beslama

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *hey moonwalker, 
> ja het gaat wel goed met mij hoor, dank je!
> ik heb volgens mij 1 of 2 keer gereageerd op je verhaal maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik je verhaal niet lees!! ik volg het helemaal!!
> 
> Soms ben ik inderdaad heel ongduldig, nou niet zo erg ongeduldig maar als het om jouw verhaal of die van rwina gaat, dan wel ja  
> maar heel erg bedankt voor je vervolg, en veel succes met je project.
> 
> Ik hoop je snel hoop ik.
> ...


Hey Naima!

Elhamdoelillah dat het goed met jou gaat!  :knipoog: 

Ik hoop heel snel verder te gaan, maar ik beloof niets.  :Smilie: 

kus moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Hey moonwalker, 
> 
> hmm ja afkicken, tja gewoon pc uitlaten..is nie zo moeilijk al zeg ik het zelf
> 
> En ja k heb mezelf betrapt dat ik nou weer teveel achter mn pc zit..does me is back,mammie was net blij ze dacht mn naadje is afgekickt..but no..me iz back
> en je vervolg was weer super(en geloof me ik slijm niet) is gewoon een topper
> 
> your welcome
> ...


Hey Nadia!

Hahahahahaha...jij en afkicken  :hihi:  Gaat niet samen geloof me!  :grote grijns: 

Bedankt alweer voor je compliment! En het spijt me! Ik wist niet dat je jarig ben volgende week. Nou hierbij voor Alle FANS feliciteer haar aub en dat ze lang en gelukkig nog mag leven!

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd lieverd!  :party:   :gefeliciteerd:  


Kus
moonwalker

P.s.: Ik las dat je een beetje ziek bent. Nou heel veel betereschap meid en ik hoop dat het niet erg is. Thallay.  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Lang geleden jah,dat kan je wel zeggen. 
> 
> Maar ik verlang nog naar een vervolg van je verhaal.. 
> 
> Jij weet ook waar je moet stoppen om het EXTRA nog spannender te maken yek... haha. 
> 
> Moehim... i will speek to you next year 
> 
> Beslama*


Hey Soussia!

hahahaha...Je verlangt nog naar een vervolg yeki?  :grote grijns:  Ik denk niet dat ik snel nog een vervolg ga schrijven, maar geef de hoop niet op. Soms als ik niets te doen heb ga ik gewoon door met het verhaal dus... :knipoog: 

Spreek je snel weer inshallah.

Kus moonwalker

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Soussia!
> 
> hahahaha...Je verlangt nog naar een vervolg yeki?  Ik denk niet dat ik snel nog een vervolg ga schrijven, maar geef de hoop niet op. Soms als ik niets te doen heb ga ik gewoon door met het verhaal dus...
> 
> Spreek je snel weer inshallah.
> 
> Kus moonwalker*



Hahaha,TUURLIJK ik SNAK er nu na....en niet verlang  :hihi: 

Maar ik zal er zeker op wachten

----------


## sanae_fatiha

waaaauuww alweer een topvervolg
en ga gauw verder 
nog 1 vervolgje in 2003  :knipoog: 
doeiii hou je nog goed

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Hahaha,TUURLIJK ik SNAK er nu na....en niet verlang 
> 
> Maar ik zal er zeker op wachten*


 :haha: 

Zolang hoef je er niet voor te wachten hoor. Aub... :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *waaaauuww alweer een topvervolg
> en ga gauw verder 
> nog 1 vervolgje in 2003 
> doeiii hou je nog goed*


dank je  :nerveus: 

Ok dan ik heb besloten om nog 1 vervolgje te zetten voor het nieuwe jaar aanbreekt. Veel leesplezier!

kus,

reda

----------


## moonwalker

*
Ok...ik heb toch besloten om nog 1 vervolgje te zetten om 2003 af te sluiten. Heel veel leesplezier nog.

groetjes,

moonwalker

P.s.: Nogmaals de beste wensen nog voor het nieuwejaar!

*

Ik zat in mijn kamer toen Yassir terugkwam. Hij vertelde me wat er was voorgevallen en ik begon hard te vloeken. Hij trok me mee het huis uit en we gingen in een caf zitten. Ik zat daar naar de mensen te kijken en mezelf te vervloeken voor wat ik heb gedaan. Yassir zat naast me ook stil en diep in gedachten. We bespraken wat ik nu ging doen, maar we kwamen er niet uit. Om een uur of zeven s Avonds gingen we terug naar huis. Toen ik de trap wilde oplopen naar huis zag ik Fadwa de trap komen aflopen. Yassir stond achter mij en keek haar vreemd aan. Is er iets mis met Sohaila?, vroeg ik snel.
Ik was naar jou op zoek Nabil. Toen ze dat zei voelde het alsof mijn hart in mijn maag zat. Met knikkende knieen stond ik naar haar te kijken.
Ze had waarschijnlijk gemerkt dat ik geschrokken was, want ze ging snel door.
Nee er is niets mis met haar. Ze slaapt bij mij thuis, maar ik had een plan om het jullie uit te laten praten vanavond. Ik moet het je snel uitleggen zodat ik naar huis ga voordat ze wakker wordt. Ik keek haar aan en luisterde naar haar plan. Het was simpel. Ik moest me formeel aankleden in een pak en om half tien bij haar thuis zijn met een rode roos. Ik ging akkoord en ze gaf me nog de sleutel van haar huis. Yassir moest ook hetzelfde doen zei ze met een knipoogje naar hem. Ik trok haar naar me toe en omhelsde haar. Bedankt Fadwa. Dat zal ik nooit vergeten. Ze keek me lachend aan. Beloof me alleen dat je niet meer zoiets stoms zou gaan doen. Ik beloofde het plechtig en ze liep snel naar huis.
Yassir keek me glimlachend aan en haalde zijn schouders op.
Om negen uur ging ik douchen, trok mijn pak aan en een das die ik nog nooit had gebruikt en liep naar beneden. Yassir stond al op mij te wachten met twee rode rozen in zijn hand. Hij overhandigde me eentje en we liepen samen naar het huis van Fadwa. Ik deed de deur open en liep naar binnen. Ik hoorde hen stemmen vanuit de eetkamer en ik liep er heen. Sohaila stond met haar rug naar me toe en was aan het praten met Fadwa. Toen Fadwa naar mij wees en Sohaila omkeek, hield ik mijn adem in van verbazing. Ze zag er beeldschoon uit. Ze was heel verbaasd om me daar te zien en stond een paar seconden met open mond naar me te kijken alsof ik een geest was. Fadwa liep de kamer uit en zei dat ze met Yassir in de keuken gingen eten. Ze vroeg hem of hij dat niet erg vond. Met jou zou ik zelfs op de grond willen gaan eten. Hij zat ook haar aan te kijken alsof hij haar nog nooit had gezien. Hij gaf haar de bloem en ze trok hem mee naar de keuken. Ik keek weer naar Sohaila die naar haar handen zat te kijken. Ik liep op haar af pakte haar hand en drukte er een kus op. De roos drukte ik langzaam in haar hand en hield haar hand vast. Ze keek naar me op met n enkel traantje die langzaam langs haar gezicht viel. Met mijn linkerhand veegde ik de traan weg en omhelsde haar. Ze trok naar me zich toe en liet haar tranen de vrije loop. Ik beloofde haar steeds dat ik nooit meer zoiets zou doen en dat het me erg speet. Uiteindelijk duwde ze me zachtjes weg, zei dat ze me geloofde en drukte een kus op mijn mond...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Naima_xx

zoals altijd....... Prachtiggggg!!!
Ik heb er geen woorden meer voor zo mooi vind ik het!!!
ga snel verder!


Kus, Naima

----------


## Lwarda

Jouw vervolg was weer......Prachtig,haha.



PS: Jij ook nog een fijne nieuwjaar en kijk uit voor je vingertjes  :hihi:  JOKE!


beslama en thalla

Soussia

----------


## lela laila

Hey Moonwalker,

Met dit vervolg is het jaar goed afgesloten  :duim:  , nu nog een knallend vervolg voor de opening van 2004

-x- 

Laila

----------


## elbi_girl

leuke verhaal   :blij:

----------


## Amaleke

hey moonwalker,

ik ben amal
ik wou je even zeggen dat ik verslaafd ben geraakt aan je
verhaal en dat ik er niet van kan wegblijven
het is een pracht van een verhaal
hoe je alles omschrijft,man ECHT KLASSE!!
ik wou je vragen of je me een plezier kon doen
die luidt als volgt:SCHRIJF PLEASE VERDER!!

Or ElSe ...!!

BiG KiSsEs FrOm AmAlEKe!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je dank je  :wohaa:  
 :duim:  vervolg
 :grote grijns: 
doeiiii  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Nadia!
> 
> Hahahahahaha...jij en afkicken  Gaat niet samen geloof me! 
> 
> Bedankt alweer voor je compliment! En het spijt me! Ik wist niet dat je jarig ben volgende week. Nou hierbij voor Alle FANS feliciteer haar aub en dat ze lang en gelukkig nog mag leven!
> 
> Hartelijk gefeliciteerd lieverd!   
> 
> ...


 Heeey :grote grijns:  

Hahahaah ja daarom het gaat gewoon nie :grote grijns: ...Komt ook een beetje door het verhaal "waar is mijn geluk?" :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ...

Alsjeblieft :knipoog: ....ahahaah nou dankjewel:d..ben nu een jaartje ouder  :pimp:  . Thanxx sweety :blauwe kus:  en ben beter :grote grijns: ..hmdl...dankjewel


Ga gauw verder...WAT EEN PRACHTIG VERVOLG...SNEL SNEL VERDER SVP  :duim:  


koes koes koes Naadje  :petaf:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *
> Alsjeblieft....ahahaah nou dankjewel:d..ben nu een jaartje ouder  :*


Van Harte gefeliciteerd meid hip hip hoera !!!!
 :gefeliciteerd:   :grote grijns: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Zienb

two words: 



Just Beautiful

 :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Van Harte gefeliciteerd meid hip hip hoera !!!!
>  
> *


Thanxxx...

 :boogie:  sjow lief!


Xxjes Naadje  :corcky:

----------


## Cheymatje

salaam moonwalker echt en prachtige verhaal tbarkelah 3liek en sahbi ik hoop dat er nog en vervolg komt als je tijd hebt ok 
moehim beslaaaaama 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes
van 
cheymatje
thalla ferasiek

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam, 

Moonwalker labas 3liek?

Je was tog met een vervolg bezigg..?

Het zal dan zeker een lange worden,anders zou je er niet zo lang over doen  :melig2: 

Moehim ik hoop em snel te kunnen lezen...

Thalla....Groet Soussia  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

Waaar blijft vervolg jongeman????



xxjes Nadia

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey lang geleden
wanneer ga je verder??
we wachten op JOU vervolg 
doeiii  :grote grijns:

----------


## Nido

Ja das zeker een tijd geleden

Moonwalker... :Mad: 


Vervolg svp!!!

Xjes Nadia

----------


## The_Alicia

heyyy,.....  :duim:  

Ik heb me helemaal geregistreerd zodat ik kan reageren dat je moet doorgaan. Je verhaal is echt goed en je schrijfstyle ook. Dus ga AUB snel door. Laat ons niet wachten. Dat is echt lullig. Het is zo spannend en dan ga je stoppen, laat je niets meer van je horen. Dus ik wacht nu op een hele lange vervolg  :student:  

Thanxxxxxx Grtz

----------


## Naima_xx

EWA WAAR BLIJFT JE VERVOLG NOU???
Heb je enig idee hoe lang je ons hebt laten wachten????
ewa daria!!!
Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!!


Kus, Naima

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *zoals altijd....... Prachtiggggg!!!
> Ik heb er geen woorden meer voor zo mooi vind ik het!!!
> ga snel verder!
> 
> 
> Kus, Naima*


 :nerveus: 
Dank je wel meid...ik ga zo een lange vervolg schrijven.

Kus,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Jouw vervolg was weer......Prachtig,haha.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Jij ook nog een fijne nieuwjaar en kijk uit voor je vingertjes  JOKE!
> 
> 
> beslama en thalla
> ...


Hey Soussia...

Thx meid!  :nerveus: 

Jullie krijgen zo een heel lange vervolg.

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Hey Moonwalker,
> 
> Met dit vervolg is het jaar goed afgesloten  , nu nog een knallend vervolg voor de opening van 2004
> 
> -x- 
> 
> Laila*


Hey lela laila!

Thx meid...en alvast veel leesplezier!


groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door elbi_girl_ 
> *leuke verhaal  *


Dank u! 
 :zwaai: 


moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Amaleke_ 
> *hey moonwalker,
> 
> ik ben amal
> ik wou je even zeggen dat ik verslaafd ben geraakt aan je
> verhaal en dat ik er niet van kan wegblijven
> het is een pracht van een verhaal
> hoe je alles omschrijft,man ECHT KLASSE!!
> ik wou je vragen of je me een plezier kon doen
> ...


Salam Amal,

Dank je wel voor je leuke bericht!  :nerveus: 

Ik ga zo een heel lang vervolg schrijven, want ik ben echt lang offline geweest.

Kus,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *dank je dank je  
>  vervolg
> 
> doeiiii *


Aub!  :grote grijns: 

Vervolg komt eraan... :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Heeey 
> 
> Hahahaah ja daarom het gaat gewoon nie...Komt ook een beetje door het verhaal "waar is mijn geluk?"...
> 
> Alsjeblieft....ahahaah nou dankjewel:d..ben nu een jaartje ouder  . Thanxx sweety en ben beter..hmdl...dankjewel
> 
> 
> Ga gauw verder...WAT EEN PRACHTIG VERVOLG...SNEL SNEL VERDER SVP  
> ...



Hey meid!

Das lang geleden zeg!  :knipoog: 
Door mijn verhaal? Kom nou zeg...die is niet zo verslavend hoor.  :tong uitsteken: 

Hoera! Hoe voelt het om een jaartje ouder te zijn?  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga zo verder met het verhaal.

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

Kus, 

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Zienb_ 
> *two words: 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Beautiful
> 
>        *


One word: Thanx!  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Cheymatje_ 
> *salaam moonwalker echt en prachtige verhaal tbarkelah 3liek en sahbi ik hoop dat er nog en vervolg komt als je tijd hebt ok 
> moehim beslaaaaama 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes
> van 
> cheymatje
> thalla ferasiek*


Salam Cheymatje!

dank je wel hoor  :nerveus: 

Hier komt dan een lange vervolg. Veel leesplezier alvast.

Tentiya thallay firassek,

Kus moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam, 
> 
> Moonwalker labas 3liek?
> 
> Je was tog met een vervolg bezigg..?
> 
> Het zal dan zeker een lange worden,anders zou je er niet zo lang over doen 
> 
> ...


Daar ben je weer  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga de reden vertellen waarom ik zo lang erover heb gedaan met het vervolg aan het begin van het verhaal zetten.

Dus lees het maar eff.

groetjes en thallay,
 :zwaai: 
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Waaar blijft vervolg jongeman????
> 
> 
> 
> xxjes Nadia*


Komt eraan jongedame!  :grote grijns: 

kus,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey lang geleden
> wanneer ga je verder??
> we wachten op JOU vervolg 
> doeiii *


Lees de reden waarom ik zo laat ben aan het begin van de vervolg,  :knipoog: 

doei,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ja das zeker een tijd geleden
> 
> Moonwalker...
> 
> 
> Vervolg svp!!!
> 
> Xjes Nadia*


Hahahaha...niet boos worden...ik ga al verder...

Kus,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *heyyy,.....  
> 
> Ik heb me helemaal geregistreerd zodat ik kan reageren dat je moet doorgaan. Je verhaal is echt goed en je schrijfstyle ook. Dus ga AUB snel door. Laat ons niet wachten. Dat is echt lullig. Het is zo spannend en dan ga je stoppen, laat je niets meer van je horen. Dus ik wacht nu op een hele lange vervolg  
> 
> Thanxxxxxx Grtz*


Hey The Alicia!

Hartelijk dank meid! Vind het echt een eer dat je je voor me hebt geregistreerd. Thx...

Je wordt op je wenken bediend meid. Hier komt een heel lange vervolg. Voor jullie is het nooit lang genoeg, dus zeg ik gewoon een lang vervolg.  :grote grijns: 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *EWA WAAR BLIJFT JE VERVOLG NOU???
> Heb je enig idee hoe lang je ons hebt laten wachten????
> ewa daria!!!
> Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!!
> 
> 
> Kus, Naima*


Ik weet hoelang en ik dacht elke dag aan jullie. Maar lees eerst eff de reden waarom aan het begin van het verhaal, dan begrijp je het.

Kus,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal,

Ik zie dat er nieuwe fans bij zijn gekomen. Hartelijk welkom! Ik vond al jullie reacties heel leuk en dank jullie uit heel mijn hart daarvoor.

Nu komt er de reden waarom ik zo lang niets van me liet horen. Aangezien ik op HBO 2e klas zit ben ik weer in een team komen te zitten waar ik de enige techneut ben. De project die we kregen draaide 75% om de techniek, dus ik moest drie kwart van de project zelf maken. Het was heel moeilijk, vooral omdat ik nog nooit had gewerkt met dat programma. Dus moest ik snel alles uitzoeken hoe het zou werken en het applicatie gaan bouwen daarin.

Als dat het enige was dan was het niet zo erg. Maar nee hoor...we moesten op 1 dag die applicatie presenteren aan onze leraren en ook een eigen presentatie houden over wat we de vorige 3 maanden hebben geleerd en gedaan op school. Daarvoor zouden we 6 studiepunten krijgen, dus ik wilde het niet verknallen. Ik heb gisteren de presentaties gehouden en tot mijn vreugde wil ik jullie meedelen dat het heel goed ging. Zowel de applicatie als mijn eigen presentatie scoorden hoog. Het eerste waar ik aan dacht toen ik richting huis ging, was een vervolg schrijven voor jullie. Maar doordat ik 2 weken heel laat naar bed ging en vroeg weer eruit moest viel ik gelijk in slaap toen ik thuiskwam. 

Dus neem het me niet kwalijk dames en heren. Ik wens jullie alvast heel veel leesplezier.

groetjes,
moonwalker

*

We brachten een prachtig avond samen door. Fadwa had zichzelf overtroffen wat eten betreft. Ze had steaks gebakken met een heerlijke saus. Daarnaast had ze gekookte groente gezet en een heerlijk dessert. Maar mijn gedachten waren helemaal niet bij het eten...ik zat de hele tijd alleen maar naar Sohaila te kijken. We hadden bijna niets gegeten van wat Fadwa had gekookt, maar zaten de hele tijd met onze handen in elkaar verstrengeld naar elkaar te kijken. Om middernacht zaten we allemaal in de woonkamer te kletsen en te lachen. Fadwa en Yassir waren heel blij dat we het hadden uitgepraat en ik zat met de hand van Sohaila in mijn hand dom naar hen te grijnzen. Sohaila zat zo dicht bij me dat ik haar heerlijke geur rook. Toen we opstonden om weg te gaan omhelsden we elkaar weer terwijl Yassir met zijn arm rond Fadwa glimlachend naar ons stond te kijken. Ik gaf Fadwa en kus, nam afscheid en liep naar huis terwijl Yassir naar de zijne liep.

Toen Nabil vertrok zat Sohaila nog op dezelfde plaats waar ze de hele avond met hem had gezeten. Fadwa kwam terug nadat ze de deur had gesloten en keek haar glimlachend aan. Sohaila liep naar Fadwa toe en omhelsde haar. Bedankt schat. Je had niet zoveel moeite voor mij moeten doen. Je bent de beste vriendin dat iemand zich kan wensen. Zei Sohaila. Fadwa drukte haar tegen zich aan en antwoordde. Heel graag gedaan lieverd. Voor jou en Nabil zou ik alles willen doen. Ik weet zeker dat je hetzelfde voor mij en Yassir zou hebben gedaan. We zijn toch niet voor niets de beste maatjes? Lachend lieten ze elkaar los en gingen zich omkleden om te slapen. Fadwa had een royale bed voor twee mensen dus ze konden samen slapen op n bed. Ze lagen tot diep in de nacht te kletsen over hun vriendjes en bedankten Allah dat hij hen zulke leuke jongens had gegeven. Op een gegeven moment hoorde Sohaila hoe Fadwa lag te snurken. Meskiena, dacht ze. Ze heeft de hele dag haar best voor mij gedaan. Ze viel in slaap en werd om 6 uur wakker. Fadwa lag nog te slapen, dus liep ze heel zacht naar de badkamer. Ze nam een douche en ging het huis te lijf. Toen Fadwa om 8 uur opstond was het hele huis schoon en was de ontbijt al klaargezet. Ze bedankte Sohaila, maar die wilde niets van bedanken horen. Ze ontbeten terwijl ze naar de tv keken en plannen maakten voor die dag. Ze besloten om te wachten tot ze de jongens zagen en dan zouden ze samen plannen gaan maken.

Rond de middag ging ik samen met Yassir naar de meiden toe. Ze zaten thuis naar een tv serie te kijken. Ik ging naast Sohaila zitten en we begonnen te bespreken wat we gingen doen. Op dat moment hoorden we iemand op de deur kloppen. Fadawa ging de deur open doen en we hoorden haar tegen iemand praten. Een paar minuten later kwam ze terug met Hamid. Hij gaf ons allemaal een hand en ging op een stoel naast mij zitten.
Ewa jongens...Hebben jullie zin om vandaag de handen uit de mouwen te steken?, vroeg hij lachend. Ik keek hem vragend aan en hij vervolgde. 
De kelder waar we het over hadden...waar we gaan repeteren en zo...Het lijkt me beter als we er zo vroeg mogelijk mee beginnen. Ik keek naar de meiden en die haalden hun schouders op. Ze vonden het best om mee te helpen aangezien we toch geen plannen hadden. Hamid bracht ons met zijn auto naar hun huis en we gingen allemaal naar de kelder. Daar aangekomen schrok ik me letterlijk kapot. De kelder was net zo breed en lang als het hele huis. Het was n immens grote ruimte. Hamid zag mijn verbazing en begon te lachen. Yassir zei: Is dit de kelder? Ik dacht dat je een klein ruimte bedoelde zoals een garage of zo... Hij keek ook met verbaasde ogen rond. Hier konden makkelijk 100 mensen plaats nemen en je had nog ruimte over. We begonnen met dozen te verschuiven die we naar de vuilnis zouden brengen. Op een gegeven moment hoorden we hoe Sohaila en Fadwa allebei hard begonnen te schreeuwen in een hoek van de kelder. We renden naar hen toe en botsten bijna tegen hen. Een muis! Een muis!, schreeuwden ze allebei terwijl ze achter ons gingen staan. Ik keek ze verbaasd aan en begon hard te lachen. Toen we alle muizen uit de kelder hadden verjaagd durfden de meiden pas een voet in de kelder in te zetten. Ik pakte een vuile stuk stof en ging ermee aan de gang om de muren een beetje schoner te maken. De meiden waren bezig met het schoonmaken van de grond en Yassir en Hamid waren eventjes weg om isolatiemateriaal te halen van een winkel. Ik draaide me om en liep naar de emmer waar ik de vuile stuk stof ingooide. Ik begon de stof net een beetje schoon te maken toen ik voetstappen achter me hoorde. Verwachtend dat het Sohaila zou zijn draaide ik me met een groot glimlach naar haar toe. Ik stond oog in oog met Hanane...

Ze keek me glimlachend aan en ik keek boos terug. Sohaila kwam aanlopen en gaf Hanane een hand. Ze was zo koelbloedig dat ik er bang van werd. Sohaila deed alsof er helemaal niets is gebeurd en ze begon met Hanane te praten over hen n of andere. De hele middag lang cirkelde Hanane om me heen. Ze hielp ons ook met schoonmaken, maar hield een oogje op mij. Fadwa en Sohaila was dat niet ontgaan, want elke keer als ze te dicht bij mij in de buurt kwam dan kwamen ze aanlopen met het een of andere smoesje bij mij totdat ze wegging. Om het haar duidelijk te maken kwam Sohaila naar me toe. Ze omhelsde me en gaf me een kus op mijn mond terwijl Hanane met open mond stond te kijken. Ze deed alsof ze het grappig vond en ging door met schoonmaken terwijl ze Sohaila bleef aankijken met ogen die water in ijs konder veranderen. Sohaila zou beter op zichzelf moeten letten dacht ik nog. Een meid die met een onbeantwoorde liefde rondliep was tot alles in staat. En daar zou ik gelijk in krijgen...

Toen Yassir en Hamid terugkwamen waren we klaar met schoonmaken. Ze hadden eten meegebracht uit een snack en we gingen lekker op de grond zitten eten. Tegenover mij zat Hanane en ze hield niet op met naar mij te staren. Sohaila had het ook gemerkt, ze zat links van mij en hield mijn hand vast terwijl ze at en met boze blikken naar Hanane keek. Ik vond het wel amusant maar Hanane vond het helemaal niet leuk. Ik dacht dat ze het zou begrijpen, maar natuurlijk had ik me vergist...

De hele middag brachten we door met het opknappen van de kelder. Toen we klaar waren zag het er veel leuker uit. Er moesten natuurlijk nog veel dingen aangeschaft worden, maar voor die dag hadden we genoeg gedaan. Hamid bracht ons terug naar huis waar ik een lange douche nam en naar buitenliep met Zineb die ik best gemist had. Ik bracht haar naar de winkel en kocht voor haar alles waar ze zin in had. Ik liep terug naar huis met een hele tas vol en in haar handen hield ze een yoghurt die ze gratis kreeg van de winkelier. Toen ik terugkwam was er nog niemand aanwezig dus ging ik alvast spullen kopen met mijn gitaar op mijn rug. Ik was net aan het afrekenen toen ze aan kwamen lopen. Sohaila liep hand in hand met Fadwa en Yassir liep achter hen aan met zijn gitaar in zijn hand geklemd. Sohaila gaf me een kus, liet Fadwa los en haakte haar arm door de mijne. We liepen naar een telefooncel waar we Hamid opbelden en hem vertelden dat we op hetzelfde plaats zullen zijn op het strand. Maar voordat we op weg gingen, moesten we even langs Anwar. 

Hij woonde in ElKasbah en die was maar een paar minuten lopen van mijn huis. ElKasbah is waarschijnlijk de oudste gedeelte in heel Mohammadia en ook het gezelligste. Het is altijd druk daar vooral in de zomer. De heerlijke geur van sauzijntjes kwam ons tegemoet. Mensen die aan het bidden waren liepen uit De Witte Moskee zoals we de moskee daar noemen. Tegenover de Witte Moskee was een plein waar je van alles kunt kopen. Neppe Nikes, goedkope kleding, alle soorten eten, cds en vcds, bandjes, souveniertjes enz... De verkopers van de bandjes probeerden mensen aan te trekken door de laatste hits hard aan te zetten. Dus het was niet vreemd als je aan de linkerkant Amr Diab uit volle borst hoort zingen en aan de rechterkant Senhaji met zijn laatste nummer. 
Jongens, meiden, kinderen, mannen, vrouwen, autos, brommers...Iedereen liep door die drukke straat heen. We liepen naar het huis van Anwar die in een donker steegje was gelegen. Yassir klopte op de deur en binnen een minuut verscheen de zusje van Anwar. Ze vertelde ons dat hij al uit was en we lieten bij haar het bericht achter dat we op het strand zouden zijn. Daarna liepen we naar de bekende ElKasbah deur die uitkwam op een rotonde. Als je rechtdoor blijft lopen kom je bij Avenue Mohammed V. Dat was een heel lange straat die naar de opa van onze huidige koning is genoemd. Aan beide kanten van die straat waren er cafs, winkels, bazaars enz...Aan het eind van de straat kom je bij Hotel El Farah en als je nog een stukje verder loopt kom je bij onze bekende park van Mohammedia. Daar was een groot gras vlakte die netjes was verdeeld. Daarin stonden mooie bloemen te pronken met hun schoonheid. Families liepen heen en weer tussen de grasvlaktes. Jongens liepen meiden te versieren, kleine kinderen zaten in speelgoedautos en werden begeleid door de eigenaar zodat ze niet zouden vallen, oudere mensen die moe waren van het lopen zaten op banken van de mooie natuur te genieten en uit te rusten en mensen uit Europa reden heen en weer met hun autos om indruk te maken op de meiden daar. Aan de rechterkant van de park was er een Ranch. Dat was een soort Discotheek waar je de hele nacht kunt dansen, alcohol houdende drank drinken en meiden versieren. 
Dat was na Mimoesa het enige plek in Mohammadia die laat openbleef. 

We kwamen de deur van ElKasbah uit, maar in plaats van rechtdoor te lopen sloegen we rechts af. 1 rechte weg bracht je van ElKasbah tot de strand. Het was een wandeling van ongeveer 10 minuten, maar door de drukte merk je het nauwelijks. Het is heel gezellig met al die mensen om je heen en iedereen liep midden op de weg. Dat was iets wat ik niet begreep. Aan beide zijkanten van de straat waren er grote stoepen, maar bijna niemand liep daarop. Iedereen scheen het leuk te vinden om midden op de weg te lopen. Niets voor niets waren de bestuurders van autos in Mohammedia altijd overspannen. Yassir was alweer bezig met moppen tappen en we lachten hartelijk ieder keer als hij een mop vertelde. Het was toen al over negenen, maar nog steeds erg heet. Zweet liep in stralen langs mijn gezicht en mijn t-shirt plakte aan mijn rug. De meiden schenen daar helemaal geen last van te hebben. Ik keek naar Sohaila en zag dat er niet eens een zweet druppel in haar gezicht was verschenen. Yassir liep ook steeds met kleen-ex zijn gezicht te deppen. We kochten ijsjes om een beetje af te koelen en liepen door naar ons bekende plekje. Er stond ons een verrassing te wachten...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey meid!
> 
> Das lang geleden zeg! 
> Door mijn verhaal? Kom nou zeg...die is niet zo verslavend hoor. 
> 
> Hoera! Hoe voelt het om een jaartje ouder te zijn? 
> 
> Ik ga zo verder met het verhaal.
> ...


Yo  :ole:  ,

hehehe eindelijk hij reageert :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ..en ja je verhaal is verslavend geloof me :knipoog: 

Het voelt nie anders, mensen behandelen me wel anders :slik!:  als een volwassene zehma hihihih

En jaaa k ben booos omda jij nie verdergiegaan sjijn :kwaad: , maar nu heb heb je het weer goedgemaakt k ga snelllllllll lese :blauwe kus:  danke

xxjes Nadia

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy,.... :grote grijns: 

Ok ik heb het je al vergeven, je studie gaat uiteraard voor. Insallah haal je al je studiepunten. 

Thanxx voor je vervolg.  :jumping:  Maar nu is het weer spannend, je weet wat dat betekend toch? Hahah idd dat er heel snel een vervolg moet komen. Laat me niet te lang wachten oke? 

Grtz,

Alicia

----------


## Nido

Jongeman, je hebt het goedgemaakttttt


Maarruhhhh spannnendddddddd......wil een vervolg..wij allemaal :grote grijns: 


xxjes Nadia

(sohaila  :love2:  Nabil)

----------


## Lwarda

Ai Ai...nice vervolgje..  :knipoog: 

Meskien jij met al je projecten...Maar hamdoelah heb dat je ze (na jouw gevoel) goed hebt gemaakt.  :duim: 

PS: je zult me nog vaker tegen komen  :stout: 

Nog suc6 met je school opdrachten...en je vervolg natuurlijk  :hihi: 

Beslamaa 3liek

Groet Soussia  :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

prima prima
echt goed

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Yo  ,
> 
> hehehe eindelijk hij reageert..en ja je verhaal is verslavend geloof me
> 
> Het voelt nie anders, mensen behandelen me wel anders als een volwassene zehma hihihih
> 
> En jaaa k ben booos omda jij nie verdergiegaan sjijn, maar nu heb heb je het weer goedgemaakt k ga snelllllllll lese danke
> 
> xxjes Nadia*


Yo!

Wazzup swa?  :hihi: 

Mabroek 3iedek trouwens!
Ik wist niet dat mijn verhaal verslavend was.  :Confused:  Ik ben er niet aan verslaafd namelijk.  :tong uitsteken: 

Hahahaha..dat mensen je behandelen als een volwassene!  :hihi:  Ik dacht dat je allang volwassen was.  :tong uitsteken: 

Ik ga zo door met een vervolg...

Groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Heyy,....
> 
> Ok ik heb het je al vergeven, je studie gaat uiteraard voor. Insallah haal je al je studiepunten. 
> 
> Thanxx voor je vervolg.  Maar nu is het weer spannend, je weet wat dat betekend toch? Hahah idd dat er heel snel een vervolg moet komen. Laat me niet te lang wachten oke? 
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> Alicia*


Hey! 

Nou dank je wel hoor!  :grote grijns: 
Ik heb mijn studiepunten wel gehaald. Heb een 9 gehaald voor de team opdracht en een 8 voor de individuele opdracht. Dus het ging wel goed elhamdoelillah.

Ik hoop dat ik je niet te lang heb laten wachten. Hier komt een vervolg...

 :zwaai: 

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Jongeman, je hebt het goedgemaakttttt
> 
> 
> Maarruhhhh spannnendddddddd......wil een vervolg..wij allemaal
> 
> 
> xxjes Nadia
> 
> (sohaila  Nabil)*


 :grote grijns: 

komt eraan....

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Ai Ai...nice vervolgje.. 
> 
> Meskien jij met al je projecten...Maar hamdoelah heb dat je ze (na jouw gevoel) goed hebt gemaakt. 
> 
> PS: je zult me nog vaker tegen komen 
> 
> Nog suc6 met je school opdrachten...en je vervolg natuurlijk 
> 
> ...


Hi Soussia!

Yep mijn projecten zijn goed gemaakt dus elhamdoelillah.  :grote grijns: 

P.s.: Ik had wel verwacht dat ik je vaker nog zal terugkomen.  :grote grijns: 

Hier komt dan nog een vervolg...

Beslama

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *prima prima
> echt goed*


Dank u!
 :zwaai: 

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal...
Ten eerste natuurlijk: Mabroek 3iedkoem! Voor jullie en jullie hele familie inshallah en alle Moslims in de hele wereld.

Ten tweede: Sorry...maar ik heb geen geldige reden waarom ik niet eerder een vervolg heb gezet. Het enige wat ik in kan brengen is dat mijn broertje de laatste tijd meer achter internet zit dan ik. 
Please forgive me! 

Hier komt dan een vervolg.

Heel veel leesplezier alvast.

groetjes,

moony
*

Meer dan tweehonderd mensen zaten rond de boomstam. Het zag er gewoon zwart van de mensen. Een stukje verder van de boomstam was een groot vuur aangestoken. Omdat het warm was en het vuur ook nog warmte uitstraalde zat iedereen zover mogelijk van het vuur af. Gelukkig voor ons was het vuur eens stuk verder van de boomstam, want ik weet niet of ik het een volle avond zou hebben volgehouden dichtbij het vuur. De mensen die het vuur hadden aangestoken en eromheen zaten, waren alvast begonnen met het zingen van liedjes. Het was een chaabi nummer Samawi van ElBheiri en iedereen stond mee te zingen en te klappen. Toen een paar jongens die ons kenden ons zagen aankomen, ging de menigte uiteen alsof het de zee was die door Mozes in tween was gesplitst. Nog steeds zong iedereen om ons heen en Yassir deed ook mee met een luide stem. Ik keek om me heen naar de mensen en glimlachte nerveus, toen ik de hand van Sohaila hard voelde trekken aan mijn arm. Ik keek haar vragend aan en zag hoe ze naar de boomstam keek. Dicht bij elkaar zaten Hamid en Hanane naar ons te kijken...

Wat moet zij nou weer hier? Vroeg ik mezelf af. Sohaila keek haar boos aan en ik wist dat ze geboren vijanden waren. Nooit zouden ze vrede sluiten met elkaar. Toen we dichterbij kwamen stond Hanane op om mij en Yassir de gelegenheid te geven om op de boomstam te zitten. Yassir mompelde bedankt en ging zitten. Ik zelf ging zitten zonder haar een blik waardig te keuren. Sohaila kwam naast mij zitten aan de linkerkant en ik lachte haar toe. Ik leerde Hamid wat nieuwe dingen terwijl we wachtten op Anwar. Ik zag hem aankomen vanuit de verte met natuurlijk zoals altijd Nawal aan zijn arm hangend. Toen hij bij ons kwam was hij net zo verbaasd en een onderdrukte glimlach speelde om zijn mondhoeken. We waren klaar om te beginnen en de menigte scheen dat te begrijpen, want bij de eerste klanken van de gitaar van Yassir was iedereen opeens stil. We begonnen zoals altijd alle bekende nummers te zingen en op een gegeven moment riep iemand uit de publiek dat we Hasni moesten spelen. Ik keek naar Yassir die op zijn beurt naar Hamid keek. Hamid vroeg ons of we het liedje Serr kbir Mkhabbi (een groot verborgen geheim) kunnen spelen. Dat was voor ons kinderspel aangezien we allebei gek waren op Hasni. Yassir speelde solo en ik volgde om de liedje een aangename klank te geven. Anwar wist precies wanneer hij moest beginnen en het was een prachtig intro. Niet half zo prachtig als toen Hamid met zijn melodieuze stem inviel. Hij had een stem die je de rillingen over je rug deed lopen als hij een sentimentele nummer ging zingen.
Het liedje begon zo:
_
Elli bini ou binha
serr kbir mkhabbi
elli bini ou binha
Ye3lam bih rabbi

Wat er tussen mij en haar is
is een groot geheim
War er tussen mij en haar is
Weet alleen God
_

Toen het liedje afgelopen was, was het 1 minuut volledige stil. Ik had tranen in mijn ogen en durfde niet naar de rest te kijken. Toen ik dat wel durfde zag ik dat iedereen tranen in zijn ogen had. Zelfs Hamid had wel tranen in zijn ogen en tot mijn verbazing Hanane ook. Dat liedje had ons zo erg geraakt en de mensen om ons heen ook. Yassir zat naast mij te snikken met de armen van Fadwa om hem heen die ook zat te huilen. Ik voeld een traan op mijn linkerhand vallen en keek naar links. Daar zat Sohaila te huilen als een gek. Ik trok haar naar me toe en probeerde haar te kalmeren. Na een minuut begon ergens in de menigte iemand te klappen. Het klonk gesmoord en binnen een paar seconden zwol het aan tot een oorverdovend lawaai. Sohaila keek me aan met haar prachtige ogen en trakteerde me op een mooie glimlach...


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> [B]*
> Hallo allemaal...
> Ten eerste natuurlijk: Mabroek 3iedkoem! Voor jullie en jullie hele familie inshallah en alle Moslims in de hele wereld.
> 
> Ten tweede: Sorry...maar ik heb geen geldige reden waarom ik niet eerder een vervolg heb gezet. Het enige wat ik in kan brengen is dat mijn broertje de laatste tijd meer achter internet zit dan ik. 
> Please forgive me! 
> 
> *


allahi barek fiek dank je wel 

hahaha het is je vergeven hoor zolang je maar door gaat met je verhaal  :Wink: 

en ja zoals gewoonlijk je verhaal is  :duim: 

 :grote grijns:  spreek je gauw weer inshallah

----------


## Nido

Yo yo,

good good :grote grijns: ....

Allah i barek fiek :knipoog: ...

Ja zker je verhaal is verslavend en k kan dat weten :knipoog:  en de rest denk k ook...

Nope ben nog lang nie volwassen :ego: ..(alleen heeeeel soms..nie verklappen he :knipoog: )...

Je vervolg was weeeeer toppiee as ussual, mijn god Hasni love hasni whas and still is tha man!!

xxjes Nadia

PS: volgende keer nie sjow lang wachten met een vervolg plaatsen anders doe ik je nog wat aan :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Nido

mooooooi :blozen: 


xxjes Nadia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *allahi barek fiek dank je wel 
> 
> hahaha het is je vergeven hoor zolang je maar door gaat met je verhaal 
> 
> en ja zoals gewoonlijk je verhaal is 
> 
>  spreek je gauw weer inshallah*


 :knipoog: 

Ik heb nu eventjes een uurtje vrij. Ik schrijf nog een stukje. Heb toch niets te doen.  :grote grijns: 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Yo yo,
> 
> good good....
> 
> Allah i barek fiek...
> 
> Ja zker je verhaal is verslavend en k kan dat weten en de rest denk k ook...
> 
> ...


 :grote grijns:  Heb je genoeg vlees gegeten?  :tong uitsteken: 

Dank je wel voor je compliment  :nerveus: 

Trouwens...je bent niet de enige die nog niet volwassen is.  :grote grijns:  Count me in!

En ja je hebt zeker gelijk....Hasni is the man!  :knipoog: 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

moony

P.s.: Is dat snel genoeg voor je?  :tong uitsteken: 
Trouwens...ik zie dat je 2 keer hebt gereageerd! How come? Niet dat ik het niet leuk vind hoor....:d

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> * Heb je genoeg vlees gegeten? 
> 
> Dank je wel voor je compliment 
> 
> Trouwens...je bent niet de enige die nog niet volwassen is.  Count me in!
> 
> En ja je hebt zeker gelijk....Hasni is the man! 
> 
> ...


Hmdl :grote grijns: ...toi?

Your welcome....

Kijk that's the spirit..keej dan..

Hasni for life segge we dan :hihi: ...

Inssha Allah!

En waar blijft %^^%I&*(WR$#$##$RVervolg? :grote grijns: 

PS: neeeej sneller ja :ego: ...2 keer, tjaa door je verhaaltje, vin m mooooooi(nie uit de hoogte gaan doen he :knipoog: )..En waar blijven mijn 2 reacties :Mad: 

 :hihi: 

xxjs Nadia

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal,

1 tussenuur en niets te doen...dus ga ik maar lekker verder schrijven...

Heel veel leesplezier alvast.

Moony
*

Op de grond zat Hanane met tranen in haar ogen. Ze keek hoe Sohaila werd gekalmeerd door Nabil en voelde een steek van jaloezie door haar heen gaan. Met een hatelijke blik keek ze naar ze toe en zwoor dat ze hun uit elkaar ging halen. Als Nabil niet zo bezig was met naar Sohaila kijken en een blik had geworpen op Hanane op dat moment, zou hij zich rot hebben geschrokken van de uitdrukking op haar gezicht. Hanane dwong zich langzaam te stoppen met huilen en veranderde haar gezichtsuitdrukking in neutraal. Daar werd ze beter in. Ze kon nu haar emoties onder bedwang houden en ze schold zichzelf uit dat ze net haar emoties de vrije loop had laten gaan. Als iemand haar had gezien dan was alles verpest en dat mocht niet...Het spel was net begonnen...

Toen we klaar waren was mijn t-shirt helemaal nat van het zweet. Het was alsof iemand een emmer water over me heen had gegooid. Yassir had de zijne al uitgetrokken en zat met naakte bovenlichaam zich koelte te wuiven ermee. De mensen bedankten ons voor zo een prachtig avond en begonnen weg te lopen. Een heel aardig vrouw die met haar familie naar ons stond te luisteren bracht ons een heel koud fles water met glazen en we bedankten haar uit de grond van ons hart. We dronken gulzig van het koude water. Yassir keek me aan en vroeg me of ik zin had om te gaan zwemmen. Dat vond ik het beste idee dat ik had gehoord die dag. Omdat we ons eerlijk gezegd schaamden voor de meiden stuurden we ze weg. Ik vroeg Hamid of hij ook wilde meedoen, maar hij bedankte ons ervoor en ging met de meiden mee. We liepen een heel eind tot we zeker wisten dat er niemand in de beurt was. We trokken snel onze kleding uit en renden met alleen onze boxershort het water in. Tot onze verbazing was het water zelf ook warm. We moesten meer den 250 meter het water in voordat het kouder werd. We zwommen een kwartier en voelden ons helemaal opgefrist. Toen we het water uitkwamen stonden we 5 minuten te kletsen en waren we weer helemaal droog. We trokken onze kleding aan en liepen naar boven waar de meiden ons vreemd aankeken. 
Hebben jullie wel gezwommen?, vroeg Sohaila terwijl ze mijn hand in de hare nam.
Ja..zie je dat dan niet?, vroeg ik haar en ik deed alsof ik verbaasd was.
Hahahaha...Nee, maar jullie zijn alweer droog, zei ze lachend.
Nou ja...het komt door deze weer. Hoe heet is het eigenlijk? Volgens mij 40 graden., zei Yassir.
Ja klopt. Heb ik bij het nieuws gezien. Er is een hittegolf voorspeld voor de komende dagen., wist Fadwa ons te vertellen terwijl ze een arm om de middel van Yassir sloeg. Hij sloeg op zijn beurt een arm om haar schouder heen en zei: Leuk hoor...Kunnen we morgen weer s avonds gaan zwemmen.
Hanane zat aan haar vingers te frummelen en leek niet geinteresseerd in ons gesprek. Hamid stond te glimlachen en vroeg ons of we zin hadden om wat te gaan drinken voordat we naar huis gingen. We bedankten hem voor het aanbod, want we wilden heel graag naar huis gaan aangezien het al middernacht was. Hij wilde ons nog brengen met de auto, maar we wilden wat lopen. Het was nog heel erg druk op straat en dat kwam door de ongelooflijke hitte. Ik begon alweer te zweten. Om me heen liepen jongens met flessen water in hun hand die ze over zichzelf heen gooiden. Een paar minuten later waren ze alweer droog. Het hielp niets. Ik liep samen met Yassir naar een winkel om 2 flessen water te halen en ijsjes voor ons en de dames. We lieten Fadwa en Sohaila buiten bij de deur staan en liepen de drukke winkel binnen. Wachtend totdat het mijn beurt zou zijn om te bestellen keek ik om naar Sohaila en zag tot mijn verbazing een jongen die met haar stond te praten. Hij kwam me vaag bekend voor en Sohaila scheen goed met hem op te kunnen schieten. Toen we hadden betaald en naar de dames liepen zag ik hem net in een dure BMW cabrio stappen met een kenteken uit Nederland. 
Wie was dat Sohaila?, vroeg ik haar terwijl ik naar de auto bleef kijken en haar haar ijsje overhandigde.
Herinner je je nog Sihem?, vroeg ze me lachend.
Sihem...haar naam kwam me vaag bekend voor, maar ik kon er maar niet opkomen. Ik pijnigde mijn hoofd om de naam aan een gezicht te koppelen, maar het hielp niets. Elke keer dat er een gezicht verscheen glipte het weer weg.
Bedoel je de meid die 3 jaar geleden getrouwd was met die gast uit Frankrijk?, vroeg Yassir. Ze was toch jullie beste vriendin?. Vragend keek hij naar de dames.
Toen ik de woorden Trouwde en Frankrijk hoorde verscheen het gezicht van Sihem voor mijn ogen. Hoe kon ik haar vergeten? Ze was de beste vriendin van Sohaila en Fadwa tot ze 3 jaar geleden met iemand uit Frankrijk was getrouwd, maar omdat ze alweer 3 jaar niet meer kwam naar Marokko was ik haar helemaal vergeten.
Tuurlijk...Wat ben ik dom. Nu herinner ik me haar ook. Een heel aardige meid. Was dat haar man?, vroeg ik Sohaila.
Nee joh. Dat is Amine!, zei ze nog steeds lachend.
Amine? Bedoel je haar broer? Wat doet hij in Nederland?, vroeg ik verbaasd. Ik kende hem alleen van gezicht en ik sprak hem nooit ook al was hij de broer van de beste vriendin van Sohaila.
Nou ja...Ik heb het je toch verteld? Er was maar 1 voorwaarde zodat Sihem met die jongen moch trouwen. Mouhssine heet hij als je dat niet meer weet. En de voorwaarde was dat Mouhssine voor papieren zou zorgen om Amine Europa in te krijgen. Nou toen we hem net hadden gesproken, vertelde hij ons dat hij van Frankrijk naar Nederland ging en hij werkt daar nu bij een software bedrijf als programmeur. Vertelde Sohaila.
Sommige mensen hebben altijd geluk, dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik wenste hem binnensmonds het allerbeste en we liepen naar huis terug terwijl het ongewoon stil was tussen ons. Ik en Yassir deelden dezelfde gedachte: Naar Europa gaan en wel zo snel mogelijk...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Hmdl...toi?
> 
> Your welcome....
> 
> Kijk that's the spirit..keej dan..
> 
> Hasni for life segge we dan...
> 
> ...


Ikke niet...de schaap kwam pas gisteren aan...vraag me niet waarom. En ik eet niet zoveel vlees.  :grote grijns: 

Hasni for life dan...zoals je wilt..

En word nou niet zo snel ongeduldig... :grote grijns: 

P.s.: Nog sneller kan niet...behalve als ik met mijn mobiel op internet ga om verder te schrijven.  :grote grijns:  Ik doe niet uit de hoogte hoor... :moe:  Heb je niet genoeg aan 1 reactie? Ok hier komt een tweede dan.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ikke niet...de schaap kwam pas gisteren aan...vraag me niet waarom. En ik eet niet zoveel vlees. 
> 
> Hasni for life dan...zoals je wilt..
> 
> En word nou niet zo snel ongeduldig...
> 
> P.s.: Nog sneller kan niet...behalve als ik met mijn mobiel op internet ga om verder te schrijven.  Ik doe niet uit de hoogte hoor... Heb je niet genoeg aan 1 reactie? Ok hier komt een tweede dan. *



Ahhh meskien, teveel vlees is nie goed he :knipoog: 

keej dan :grote grijns: ....

Ben k altijd dus kom maar met een nieuwe vervolg :ego: ....

PS: dan doe je dat toch :ego: , alles to please your readers :grote grijns: ..

en je vervolgie was top as always :blauwe kus: ...voor vervogieeee

xxxjes Nadiaa  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:  heel goed jongen  :knipoog: 
ga zo door !!!

----------


## Lwarda

Mooi vervolg tbarkellah  :duim: 

Allah i berek fiek.. Heb je een fijn feest gehad..?

Moehim talk to you soon  :knipoog: 

Beslamaa  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> * heel goed jongen 
> ga zo door !!!*


Hm Hmm  :blozen:  uhmm that means a vervolg :grote grijns: 

xxjes Nadia

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy,...Moonwalker 

Echt een prachtig vervolg zoals gewoonlijk  :knipoog:  

Als die hanana (zo heette ze volgens mij) bij mij in de buurt was, dan had ik echt  :sniper:  . Wat is zij een B***H. Zo dat wilde ik ff kwijt.

Ik wacht met genoegen op je vervolg en de velen die er nog gaan komen hopelijk.

Groetjes,
Alicia

----------


## Nido

*Potverdejanekelewallenaapies nog wat

Je bent langzaaaaaaam.....vervolllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuug: en snel een beetje


xxjes Nadia*

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ahhh meskien, teveel vlees is nie goed he
> 
> keej dan....
> 
> Ben k altijd dus kom maar met een nieuwe vervolg....
> 
> PS: dan doe je dat toch, alles to please your readers..
> 
> ...


Sorry lieverd  :nerveus:  Maar ik heb het weer ontzettend druk. Het is een gekkenhuis op school en ik ben ook nog mijn portemonnee kwijtgeraakt waar al mijn pasjes in zaten. Dus nu is het rennen van hier naar daar en allemaal formulieren invullen en tegelijkertijd aan school denken. Ik word echt helemaal gek...

Maar ja...daar kun jij niets aan doen. Ik ga zo een vervolg schrijven. Het spijt me dat het zo lang heeft geduurt.

Groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> * heel goed jongen 
> ga zo door !!!*


Thx meid... :nerveus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Mooi vervolg tbarkellah 
> 
> Allah i berek fiek.. Heb je een fijn feest gehad..?
> 
> Moehim talk to you soon 
> 
> Beslamaa *


Allah iebarkfiek meid!  :nerveus: 

Ik heb wel een leuk feest gehad ja. Was wel gezellig maar het is niet te vergelijken met marokko. Daar is het pas feest.  :knipoog: 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

beslama,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Heyy,...Moonwalker 
> 
> Echt een prachtig vervolg zoals gewoonlijk  
> 
> Als die hanana (zo heette ze volgens mij) bij mij in de buurt was, dan had ik echt  . Wat is zij een B***H. Zo dat wilde ik ff kwijt.
> 
> Ik wacht met genoegen op je vervolg en de velen die er nog gaan komen hopelijk.
> 
> ...


Hey The_Alicia,

Ik ben blij dat je nog niet gestopt ben met lezen.  :grote grijns:  En bedankt voor je compliment.  :nerveus: 

En die heet niet Hanana maar hanane!  :grote grijns:  Hahahahahahaha...damn zeg. Ik denk dat nu iedereen een hekel aan haar heeft.  :grote grijns: 

Hier komt da n nog een vervolg. Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Potverdejanekelewallenaapies nog wat
> 
> Je bent langzaaaaaaam.....vervolllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuug: en snel een beetje
> 
> 
> xxjes Nadia*


hahahahahahahahaha...ik lag in een deuk toen ik dit bericht las. Bedankt meid! Dat maakt mijn dag weer goed.

kus,
moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Sorry allemaal! Het is een gekkenhuis op school echt waar...Als jullie een marokkaan in Rotterdam of Utrecht zien rondlopen en tegen zichzelf zit te praten en schreeuwen dan ben ik dat wel. 

Maar ja..daar zitten jullie niet op te wachten. Waar jullie op zitten te wachten is een lang vervolg en die komt nu aan. Alvast heel veel leesplezier allemaal en ik hoop jullie allemaal snel weer te spreken.

Groetjes,
moony

p.s.: Happy valentine voor degenen die een afspraakje hebben morgen.   
*

1 ding wat de mensen uit Europa zich niet schijnen te realiseren of ze doen het juist express daar ben ik nooit uitgekomen is het feit dat ze de Marokkaanse jongeren in Marokko zo gek krijgen dat ze hun vaderland verlaten om op een avontuur te gaan, waar de kans dat ze het er levend vanaf brengen klein is. 
Terwijl de meeste Marokkaanse jongeren met moeite een paar dirhams kunnen verdienen lopen de zmikriyien (de emigranten) met geld te gooien. Terwijl de marokkaanse jongeren de weg lopend afleggen op schoenen die hun beste jaren hebben gehad, rijden de zmikriyien in vette autos rond. Terwijl de marokkaanse jongeren alles doen om een lief meid te krijgen die ze kunnen vertrouwen, lopen de zmikriyien weg met alle leuke meiden die ze onbeschaamd misbruiken en dumpen. Hoevaak zag ik niet hoe meiden voor wie ik diep respect had in autos stapten met een buitenlandse kenteken? Hadden ze echt het idee dat door zichzelf zo goedkoop weg te geven ze een kans zouden krijgen om naar Europa te gaan? Of gaat het hen alleen maar om geld? Er waren genoeg jongens die in Marokko werkten en genoeg geld verdienden om een normaal bestaan te leiden, maar die jongens werden nooit aangekeken of als ze wel werden opgemerkt dan ging het die meiden alleen maar om hun geld. Tot mijn verbazing begonnen de marokkaanse jongeren de zmikriyien na te doen. Het hele jaar Frans leren om in de zomer aan 1 stuk door in het Frans te kletsen zodat ze ze3ma zouden worden aangezien voor mensen uit Europa. Ik had zo een medelijden met zulke mensen, maar ik begreep ze ook volkomen. Als je uit Europa kwam dan had je HET gemaakt, terwijl als je in Marokko bent en hetzelfde werk doet of nog meer niet eens aangekeken wordt. Toen ik die dag Amien in zijn gloednieuwe BMW zag, begreep ik pas waarom mensen hun leven waagden om naar Europa te gaan...

De volgende dag was het maandag en mijn moeder moest dus met mijn tante naar de advocaat. Ik nam Zineb mee naar buiten en aangezien ze niet mocht naar het strand (ze werd heel snel ziek), liep ik met haar samen met Yassir door ElMarssa en bracht ik haar naar de park, waar ze lachend heen en weer rende. We pasten op haar dat ze niet op het gras ging lopen of midden op de weg ging rennen. Bij elke kraam of karretje die iets verkocht bleef ze staan en wilde iets hebben. Ik mocht van mijn moeder niet veel dingen voor haar kopen, want dan zou ze weer ziek worden dus kocht ik haar alleen maar een ijsje en ging met haar op een bankje zitten zodat ze niet morste. Toen ze het op had nam Yassir haar over en liep haar gek te maken. Meiden konden niet van haar afblijven en kwamen heel vaak haar een kusje geven. Dat is niet zo vreemd. Ze had zwart haar tot haar schouders, heel lichte blauwe ogen en een gezicht van een engeltje. Iedereen die haar zag was meteen gek op haar en ze kon iedereen gek maken door alleen naar hun te kijken met haar prachtige glimlach. Ikzelf was al heel lang gek op haar. Namelijk sinds de dag dat ze geboren werd en ik haar in de armen van mijn moeder zag liggen. Mijn hart was toen al verkocht aan haar. Ik kon haar nooit wat weigeren en ook al was ze nog jong, ze scheen het wel te begrijpen. Nadat ze genoeg gerend had gingen we bij een snack wat eten. Ze scheen fritjes heel lekker te vinden en ze zat het ene keer op mijn knieen te eten en de andere keer bij Yassir op schoot die haar een hamburger probeerde te laten eten. Toen we klaar waren met eten gingen we naar huis en daar troffen we de meiden aan die de hele dag hun huizen aan het schoonmaken waren. Door de hitte en het werk dat ze moesten doen zagen ze er heel erg moe uit, maar toen hun oog viel op Zineb werden ze meteen blij. Ze namen haar van ons over en gingen haar verwennen. Ik mocht haar niet eens meer meenemen. Er werd me verteld dat ik maar met Yassir wat leuks moest gaan doen en dat ze wel voor haar gingen zorgen. Ik protesteerde maar dat hielp niets. Yassir keek me glimlachend aan en zei dat we naar de cafe kunnen gaan. Het was al na vieren maar ik had zin om te zwemmen.
Nee we gaan eff een duikje nemen en wat rennen. Ik ben bezig mijn conditie te verwaarlozen man., zei ik tegen hem.
Ja, goed idee. Dan gaan we vanaf hier rennend naar het strand, nemen we een duik, zwemmen we een paar kilometers en rennen we terug naar huis., ging hij door met een enthousiaste blik.
Dat was niet mijn idee met zulk weer, maar vooruit dan maar., zuchtend gaf ik de dames een kus en liep weg om mijn zwembroek aan te trekken. Ik kwam de deur uit met alleen een korte broek die tot mijn knieen reikte en verder niets. Mijn voeten voelden de hitte die opsteeg uit de weg en ik liep naar Yassir toe die ook alleen in een korte broek op mij stond te wachten.
Ok...laten we gaan., zei ik terwijl ik alvast op langzame tempo begon te rennen.
2 minuten later waren we helemaal nat van het zweet. Onze langzame tempo veranderde snel in een hoge tempo en we liepen te hijgen. Niet dat we moe waren, maar de hitte maakte het bijna onmogelijk dat je genoeg lucht binnen kreeg. Iedere zichzelf respecterende arts zou een hartvelamming krijgen als hij zag dat we met zulke weer durfden te rennen, maar wisten wij veel. Toen we op het strand waren en we een duik in het water namen verwachtte ik bijna rook uit ons lichaam te zien opstijgen. In tegenstelling tot de warmte van het weer, was het water erg koud. Mijn lichaam was warm genoeg en ik volgde Yassir die al bezig was met harde slagen te zwemmen alsof hij de oceaan zwemmend wilde oversteken. Toen we een half uur later uit het water kwamen, voelde ik spierpijn in mijn armen. Het was lang geleden dat ik voor het laatst zoveel had gedaan met mijn armen. Yassir stond op zijn plaats te springen en ik volgde zijn voorbeeld. Een paar minuten later renden we terug naar huis om meteen onder de douche te verdwijnen. Ik zat een half uur onder het koude water en voelde hoe mijn spieren langzaam begonnen te ontspannen. Met een groot handdoek om mijn middel liep ik naar beneden richting mijn kamer, toen ik mijn moeder en tante in de woonkamer zag zitten met tussen hen een blad waarop thee stond en veel soorten koekjes. Ik liep snel weg naar beneden om me aan te kleden. Ik trok een wijde zwarte broek met een nog wijdere t-shirt en zette een zwart pet op mijn hoofd. Mijn moeder vroeg me waar Zineb was en ik vertelde haar dat ze bij Sohaila was, maar voordat ik mijn zin kon afmaken hoorde ik haar de trap op komen lopen. Toen ze de kamer binnenkwam zei ze gedag tegen mijn moeder en tante en zetten Zineb op de grond. Die stond gelijk op en rende naar mijn moeder. Mijn moeder lachte en nam haar in haar armen terwijl ze haar vroeg wat ze de hele dag had gedaan. Sohaila kwam naast me zitten en mijn moeder schonk voor ons allbei thee in. Ik vroeg mijn moeder wat de advocaat had gezegd.
Nou we hebben nog niet alles besproken, maar ik hoef me geen zorgen te maken. De wet staat aan onze kant nu. Alles staat op mijn naam en als alles goed gaat inshallah hoeven we niets te vrezen., antwoordde ze terwijl ze Zineb een glas thee voor hield.
Elhamdoelillah, zei ik. Sohaila keek glimlachend naar mijn moeder en vroeg me of ik klaar was.
Ja natuurlijk, kom we gaan., zei ik tegen haar.
Ok. Ze stond op en gaf een kus aan mijn moeder en tante. Zineb keek haar verbaasd aan totdat ze haar ook een kus gaf. Tevreden omhelsde Zineb mijn moeder en sloot haar ogen...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> * Het is een gekkenhuis op school en ik ben ook nog mijn portemonnee kwijtgeraakt waar al mijn pasjes in zaten. Dus nu is het rennen van hier naar daar en allemaal formulieren invullen en tegelijkertijd aan school denken. Ik word echt helemaal gek...
> 
> 
> *



ooh wat jammer voor je ik hoop dat je het zal vinden 
en je gaat nu verder met je verhaal 
dank je dank je  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> * Het is een gekkenhuis op school en ik ben ook nog mijn portemonnee kwijtgeraakt waar al mijn pasjes in zaten. Dus nu is het rennen van hier naar daar en allemaal formulieren invullen en tegelijkertijd aan school denken. Ik word echt helemaal gek...
> 
> 
> *



ooh wat jammer voor je ik hoop dat je het zal vinden 
en je gaat nu verder met je verhaal 
dank je dank je  :knipoog: 
 :duim:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ooh wat jammer voor je ik hoop dat je het zal vinden 
> en je gaat nu verder met je verhaal 
> dank je dank je 
> *


dank je wel meid! Maar ik denk niet meer dat het terechtkomt. Het is al drie dagen geleden en nog steeds geen teken dat het gebracht is naar de "gevonden voorwerpen" bureau. Jammer voor me! Maar ja...komt allemaal goed inshallah.

Veel leesplezier!  :knipoog: 

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Sorry lieverd  Maar ik heb het weer ontzettend druk. Het is een gekkenhuis op school en ik ben ook nog mijn portemonnee kwijtgeraakt waar al mijn pasjes in zaten. Dus nu is het rennen van hier naar daar en allemaal formulieren invullen en tegelijkertijd aan school denken. Ik word echt helemaal gek...
> 
> Maar ja...daar kun jij niets aan doen. Ik ga zo een vervolg schrijven. Het spijt me dat het zo lang heeft geduurt.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> moony*


Ahhh Meskien...Nou met je lieve woorden heb je ut goed gemaakt! :knipoog: 

Take your time..

xxjes Nadia

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *hahahahahahahahaha...ik lag in een deuk toen ik dit bericht las. Bedankt meid! Dat maakt mijn dag weer goed.
> 
> kus,
> moony*


Echt!

Nou Graag gedaan mister... :grote grijns: ..

Danke voor je plachtige velvolgie :blauwe kus: 

And take your time :knipoog: , k kan heus wel wachten een dag of uhmm twee :slik!: 

xxjes Nadia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ahhh Meskien...Nou met je lieve woorden heb je ut goed gemaakt!
> 
> Take your time..
> 
> xxjes Nadia*


 :grote grijns: 

Slaap jij nog niet? Meiden van jou leeftijd liggen allang in bed. Oh sorry...je bent nu volwassen!  :tong uitsteken: 

Spreek je gauw weer!

Kussie,

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> Sorry allemaal! Het is een gekkenhuis op school echt waar...Als jullie een marokkaan in Rotterdam of Utrecht zien rondlopen en tegen zichzelf zit te praten en schreeuwen dan ben ik dat wel. 
> Groetjes,
> moony
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :hihi:  Dus jij was dat op Rotterdam centraal station..

xjes Nadia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Echt!
> 
> Nou Graag gedaan mister.....
> 
> Danke voor je plachtige velvolgie
> 
> And take your time, k kan heus wel wachten een dag of uhmm twee
> 
> xxjes Nadia*


hahahahahaha...2 dagen...dat is heel lang ja...Bedankt dat je zolang kunt wachten!  :tong uitsteken: 

Kussie,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> * Dus jij was dat op Rotterdam centraal station..
> 
> xjes Nadia*


Betrapt  :nerveus:

----------


## Lwarda

Het enige wat ik op dit moment kan en wil zeggen is...

VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 


SoUsIa  :knipoog:

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy Moony,..(zo mag ik je wel noemen toch?)

Ik vind het vervelend voor je dat je je portemonee kwijt bent geraakt. Insallah komt het goed. 

Idd het is Hanane haar bedoelde ik. Hahah ik weet het is een verhaal, maar toch je schrijft zo leuk en goed dat het net echt lijkt. Vandaar dat ik haar (zachtjes uitgedrukt) niet aardig vind. 

Je vervolg was weeerrr een toppertje. Keep doing you're thing.  :grote grijns: 

Als laatste,....VERVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLGGGGGGG G 

Grtz,
Alicia

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> 
> Slaap jij nog niet? Meiden van jou leeftijd liggen allang in bed. Oh sorry...je bent nu volwassen! 
> 
> Spreek je gauw weer!
> 
> Kussie,
> 
> moony*


K slaap bijna nooit :grote grijns: 

Yeps you got that right, me is volwassenco nu :hihi: 

Xjes Nadiaaaaaa

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *hahahahahaha...2 dagen...dat is heel lang ja...Bedankt dat je zolang kunt wachten! 
> 
> Kussie,
> 
> moony*


Nie lache ja :ego: 

K kan ut volgens mij nie meer volhoude, vervolgggggggg :blozen: 

Wacht nog maar effe met je bedankjes, neej solly kan ut nie volhoude...

Degyaa bagya vervolgggg uhmm noe svp :grote grijns: 


koesiie back at ya :grote grijns: ..

X naaaaadiaatounn

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Betrapt *


 :hihi:  K ben nog erger doesssss don't be ashamed :grote grijns: 


Ps: me englisho is no good al :grote grijns:

----------


## Nido

Nog steeds niks :Mad: 

xxjes Nadia  :boos:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Het enige wat ik op dit moment kan en wil zeggen is...
> 
> VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 
> 
> 
> SoUsIa *


Komt er aan... :Smilie: 

 :zwaai: 

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Heyy Moony,..(zo mag ik je wel noemen toch?)
> 
> Ik vind het vervelend voor je dat je je portemonee kwijt bent geraakt. Insallah komt het goed. 
> 
> Idd het is Hanane haar bedoelde ik. Hahah ik weet het is een verhaal, maar toch je schrijft zo leuk en goed dat het net echt lijkt. Vandaar dat ik haar (zachtjes uitgedrukt) niet aardig vind. 
> 
> Je vervolg was weeerrr een toppertje. Keep doing you're thing. 
> 
> ...


Hey Alicia!
Tuurlijk mag je me moony noemen!  :knipoog: 

Bedankt voor je medeleven. Ach ja...het moest wel een keer gebeuren, alleen al dat rennen van hier naar daar om al mijn pasjes terug te krijgen is vermoeiend. Maar ja...alles is op zijn pootjes terecht gekomen gelukkig.

Leuk dat je je inleeft in mijn verhaal en ja Hanane is nou eenmaal zo een biatch!  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga zo door met het vervolg.

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

grts,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *K slaap bijna nooit
> 
> Yeps you got that right, me is volwassenco nu
> 
> Xjes Nadiaaaaaa*


Daarom ben je dus zo gek!  :tong uitsteken: 

Mensen die niet veel slapen worden gek...dus als ik jou was zou ik wat langer slapen en minder gek doen!  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai: 

Moony

P.s: Ik meen het niet echt hoor...ik vind je heel cool!  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Nie lache ja
> 
> K kan ut volgens mij nie meer volhoude, vervolgggggggg
> 
> Wacht nog maar effe met je bedankjes, neej solly kan ut nie volhoude...
> 
> Degyaa bagya vervolgggg uhmm noe svp
> 
> ...


Vervolg komt er zo aan...sorry dat het zo lang heeft geduurt!  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> * K ben nog erger doesssss don't be ashamed
> 
> 
> Ps: me englisho is no good al*


Hahaha...leuk...als ik dus een meid in Rotterdam zie die tegen zichzelf loopt te schreeuwen dan weet ik dat jij het bent.

 :zwaai: 

P.s: De mijne ook niet... :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

*

Hallo,

Nog een vervolgje...! Veel leesplezier en tot gauw inshallah.

moony
*

Hand in hand liep ik samen met Sohaila naar buiten. We hadden besloten om die avond naar Mimoza te gaan. Een zanger waar zowel Sohaila als Fadwa gek op waren zou die avond optreden. We stonden op Yassir en Fadwa te wachten toen ik de auto van Hamid zag aankomen rijden. Hij parkeerde de auto en we liepen naar hem toe.
Hey Hamid, begon ik. Sorry maar vanavond gaan we naar Mimoza. Sorry dat we je niet hadden gebeld.
Oh...Maakt niets uit hoor. Welke zanger treedt vanavond op?, vroeg hij genteresseerd.
Hajib! riep Sohaila lachend.
Hahaha..ok.Ik vind hem ook een erg goede zanger. Mag ik mee?, vroeg hij.
Tuurlijk. We wachten alleen nog op Fadwa en Yassir. Antwoordde ik hem.
Op dat moment kwamen ze juist aanlopen. We stapten in en gingen op weg naar Mimosa. Hamid zette een chaabi cd op om ons alvast in de stemming te brengen. Iedereen in de auto zat mee te zingen en er heerste een heel ontspannen sfeer. Toen we daar aankwamen was het er superdruk. Het was pas acht uur s avonds en iedereen liep door elkaar. Verliefde stellen liepen langs het strand hand in hand of zaten op een laag muurtje die uitkeek op de zee. Gezinnen liepen hand in hand om niet in de drukte te verdwalen van elkaar. De cafs waren stompvol en alle jongeren deden hen best om te versieren of versierd te worden. Hamid parkeerde de auto en we liepen naar de cafe waar zometeen de feest zou uitbarsten. Een heel grote man stond bij de ingang kaartjes te controleren. Ik ging alvast in de rij staan om kaartjes te kopen. Hamid keek me aan en trok me uit de rij. Wat doe je?, vroeg ik hem verbaasd.
Wat doe jij?!, vroeg hij op zijn beurt. Je bent met mij en je wilt betalen?. Met een theatraal gebaar keek hij me hooghartig aan.
Oh sorry uwe excellentie!, antwoordde ik op mijn beurt terwijl ik een buiging voor hem maakte.
Yassir en de dames keken mij raar aan, maar deden mij toch na. Hamid lachte hartelijk om de grap. Maar hoe wil je langs die kleerkast komen zonder te betalen?, vroeg ik serieus.
Kom maar. Ik zal het je laten zien. Hij liep ons voor en ging naar de man toe. De man keek op en zag Hamid voor hem staan. Een groot glimlach krulde om zijn gezicht. Hamid! Lang dat we je hier niet hebben gezien!, riep hij lachend. Hij omhelsde Hamid en ik was bang dat hij hem dood zou drukken in zijn gigantische armen. Hamid stelde ons voor en we mochten doorlopen.
Ken je hem?, vroeg ik Hamid verbaasd.
Ja. Deze caf is van mijn oom. Antwoordde hij met een glimlach.
Je oom?, vroegen we allemaal tegelijk.
Ja...mijn oom. Weten jullie wel? De broer van mijn moeder?, zei hij lachend.
Waarom zei je het niet lang geleden dan?, vroeg Yassir hem.
Jullie hebben mij niets gevraagd toch? Als ik zomaar dingen ga vertellen dan kom ik verwaand over, daarom heb ik niets verteld. Zei hij verlegen.

Elke keer liet hij ons verbaasd staan. De avond was een succes geworden, mede dankzij Hamid die de dames de kans had gegeven om met de artiest fotos te gaan maken backstage. Hajib liet de mensen niet eens de kans om uit te rusten. 2 uur non stop stonden te mensen te dansen. Hij was erg goed.
Iedereen die daar werkte kende Hamid en ze begonnen ons ook al te kennen. Toen we naar buiten liepen ging Hamid naar de caissiere en vertelde haar dat als we een keer zonder hem kwamen dat we gewoon naar binnen mochten. We bedankten hem daarvoor, maar daar wou hij niets van weten. Op de terugweg naar huis vroeg hij ons of we soms zin hadden om iets te gaan drinken. De dames waren supermoe door al het dansen, dus besloten we om ze eerst naar huis te brengen en daarna met zijn drien wat te gaan drinken. We gingen terug naar Mimosa want de andere cafs waren allang gesloten. We besloten om eerst wat te gaan eten bij de snack aangezien we nog niets hadden gegeten. We gingen in de caf zitten waar we de vorig keer hadden gezeten. Tegenover ons zaten 3 meiden aan een tafel. Ze keken ons aan, vonden ons waarschijnlijk niet de aandacht waard en keken een andere kant op.
Ik denk dat we morgen moeten beginnen met het installeren van de elektrische apparatuur. Alles is er al...het moet alleen aangesloten worden enzo. Zei Hamid terwijl hij een slok van zijn cola nam.
Heb je alles al?, vroeg ik hem verbaasd. Dat hoeft toch niet te snel en ik hoop niet dat je dure spullen hebt gekocht. Tenslotte zijn we nog maar een beginnende groep.
Ja ik heb alles al gekocht. Een vriend van mijn vader heeft zelf een studio en die mogen we altijd gebruiken als we willen gaan opnemen. Ik heb alleen de noodzakelijke spullen gekocht. Kom maar anders morgen langs dan zul je het zelf zien. Antwoordde hij.
We spraken af om twee uur s middags bij hem en de rest van de avond brachten we door met praten over alles en nog wat. Toen we afrekenden vroeg Yassir Deze caf is zeker niet van je oom he?. Daar moesten we alle drie om lachen en liepen naar de auto.
Vanaf de verte zag ik dat er gedaanten zaten op de motorkap van de auto. Dat was heel gewoon en ik schonk er geen aandacht aan. Hamid liep als eerste en ontgrendelde de deuren met de afstandbediening. De gedaanten stonden haastig op en keken om naar ons. 
Tegenover ons stonden de meiden die een poosje geleden tegenover ons in het caf zaten. Ze hadden niet verwacht dat deze auto van ons zou zijn en stonden daar maar naar ons te gapen alsof we aliens waren ofzo. We stapten in en gaven hen geen aandacht. In de achteruitkijkspiegel zagen we hoe ze ons bleven nakijken en hoe ze langzamer kleiner werden naarmate de afstand groter werd.

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

alweer een prachtig vervolg
dank je voor het vervolg en ga gauw weer verder 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Daarom ben je dus zo gek! 
> 
> Mensen die niet veel slapen worden gek...dus als ik jou was zou ik wat langer slapen en minder gek doen! 
> 
> 
> 
> Moony
> 
> P.s: Ik meen het niet echt hoor...ik vind je heel cool! *


Ja ja, daarom :knipoog: .

Owh is dat zo? Dat wist ik niet :tong uitsteken: .

Xjes Nadia

Ps: I know :knipoog: , Me you too :grote grijns: , echt!

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahaha...leuk...als ik dus een meid in Rotterdam zie die tegen zichzelf loopt te schreeuwen dan weet ik dat jij het bent.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s: De mijne ook niet...*


Ja dan weet je dat ik het ben :slik!: !

Ps: Gelukkig, dus me no have to be shamed :hihi: 
ploessss dankjoe vooor the great vervolg, echt waar. Me and i think all of uss want uhm more :grote grijns: ....

xxjes Nadiaatoun

----------


## Lwarda

Mooi vervolg tbarkellah..  :duim: 

Ps: fijn voor je dat jij je spulletjes terug hebt gevonden..

Groet soussia

Thalla frask  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *alweer een prachtig vervolg
> dank je voor het vervolg en ga gauw weer verder 
> *


Dank u...Ik heb al een vervolgje geschreven. Ik ga het zo plaatsen.

Thallay,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ja ja, daarom.
> 
> Owh is dat zo? Dat wist ik niet.
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: I know, Me you too, echt!*


 :grote grijns: 

P.s: Me you three!  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Ja dan weet je dat ik het ben!
> 
> Ps: Gelukkig, dus me no have to be shamed
> ploessss dankjoe vooor the great vervolg, echt waar. Me and i think all of uss want uhm more....
> 
> xxjes Nadiaatoun*


Hahahaha...Ok dan!

P.s: No you don't be have to be ashamed!  :knipoog: 

Hier komt een vervolg dan!

kussie,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Mooi vervolg tbarkellah.. 
> 
> Ps: fijn voor je dat jij je spulletjes terug hebt gevonden..
> 
> Groet soussia
> 
> Thalla frask *


Dank je soussia! En mabroek voor je broer! Hoe weet ik dat nou weer he?  :tong uitsteken: 

P.s.: Ik heb mijn spulletjes niet terug gevonden.  :frons:

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo meiden! 
Alles goed met jullie? Ten eerste: mijn innige deelneming voor iedereen die een familie lid of vriend verloren heeft in Hoceima. Ik wens alle nabestaanden heel veel sterkte bij het verwerken van hen verdriet en Inna lillah wa inna ilayhi razjie3oen. 

Eingelijk vind ik het slecht van mezelf dat ik nu al doorga met een vervolg. Ik hoop dat niemand me dat kwalijk neemt.

Veel leesplezier,

moony
*

Hamid bracht ons thuis. We bedankten hem voor de avond en namen afscheid van hem. We liepen gelijk naar huis om te slapen. Mijn moeder en tante waren nog wakker en zaten naar de tv te kijken. Zineb lag allang te slapen. Ik kleedde me om, liep naar de keuken om wat eten te zoeken en ging naar mijn kamer. Door de hitte kon ik geen slaap vatten. Ik deed de ramen open, maar in plaats van koelte kwam er nog meer warmte naar binnen. Hopeloos dacht ik. Ik trok een t-shirt aan en liep op blote voeten naar buiten. Het was al 3:00 uur s Ochtends maar buiten zaten nog veel mensen te kletsen. Sommigen zaten moppen te tappen, anderen hun problemen aan het bespreken en weer anderen gewoon over alles en nog wat te kletsen. Aangezien ik iedereen kende moest ik bij iedereen een paar minuten blijven kletsen en vragen hoe het ging. Toen ik omkeek zag ik Yassir met Fadwa en Sohaila aan het eind van de straat staan. Ik liep lachend naar hen toe en vroeg ze wat ze nog zo laat buiten deden. Sohaila wees met haar hoofd naar achteren en ik keek om. Voor haar huis zaten haar ouders, de ouders van Yassir en die van Fadwa. Ze hadden een tafeltje neergelegd en daar stonden koude flessen water en een kom met half gesmolten ijs. 
Niemand zal in slaap vallen met zulke weer. Zei Sohaila terwijl ze zichzelf koelte toewuifde met een plastic bordje. Fadwa stond met gesloten ogen tegen de muur en leek te slapen. Alleen haar hand die haar ook koelte toewuifde verraadde haar. Ik liep eerst naar de ouders van Sohaila en de rest. Ik groette hen en nam dankbaar een glas koud water. Ze vroegen ons om bij hen te komen zitten. De vader van Yassir keek ons lachend aan en zei: Ik denk dat de jeugd over heel andere dingen praat dan wat wij bespreken. Verlegen keek ik met gebogen hoofd naar de grond. Ga maar Nabil hoor. Jullie zijn te jong en wij zullen jullie doodvervelen met wat we aan het bespreken zijn. Zei de moeder van Yassir lachend. Dankbaar maakte ik me uit de voeten. We zaten tot een uur of vijf over alles en nog wat te praten. Uiteindelijk won de vermoeidheid het van ons en we liepen gapend naar huis. Toen ik mijn hoofd op de kussen zette viel ik onmiddelijk in slaap.

_
Ik was in een grot en het kwam me vaag bekend voor. Ik droom, zei ik tegen mezelf. Dat is een droom die ik al eerder heb meegemaakt. Ik moet nu wakker worden. Maar zoals bij alle dromen had deze droom ook zijn eigen regels. Langzaam begonnen mijn voeten naar voren te lopen, mijn lichaam meeslepend. Het was erg donker en benauwd en ik was bang om te vallen. In de verte zag ik een licht en ik wist wat er achter zou zijn. Langzaam liep ik erheen terwijl mijn handen om me heen grepen en elke oppervlakte vasthielden. Een brullend geluid kwam me tegemoet. Ik wist dat het het geluid was van de waterval en liep door naar het licht. Toen ik daar aankwam was ik weer verbaasd hoe mooi het was. Ik stond op een richel en ongeveer 80 meter onder mij lag een helder blauw meertje. Het meertje werd gevoerd door een prachtige waterval. Een nevel van koude water druppeltjes kwam me tegemoet en onbewust begon ik te rillen. Het was te mooi om waar te zijn. Doordat het water in het meertje zo doorzichtig was kon ik heel goed zien wat er onder de oppervlakte lag. Mooie vissen die rondzwommen, prachtige onderwater planten met mooie kleuren en tussen al dat vredige tafereel, scherpe stenen. Ik had ze de vorige keer niet opgemerkt, maar deze keer voelde ik me bedreigd. Het gevoel dat er iemand achter mij stond werd sterker en ik wist dat het mijn vader zou zijn. Maar ik vergiste me deze keer. Ik draaide me om en zag hoe Sohaila me wegduwde. Geschrokken en verbaasd keek ik naar haar hand terwijl ik met hoge snelheid naar beneden viel. In haar handen hield ze Zineb vast. Net voordat de scherpe rotsen mijn lichaam doorboorden, werd ik hijgend wakker._ 
Ik keek naar mijn horloge en zag dat het pas half acht in de ochtend was. Dat betekende dat ik maar twee en half uur had geslapen. Ik stond op en merkte dat ik helemaal nat van het zweet was. Het leek alsof iemand een emmer water over me heen had gegooid. Boven hoorde ik Zineb brabbelen. Ik wist wat de droom betekende. De eerste keer dat ik het had gehad was ik mijn vader kwijt. Nu is het Sohaila. Moet ik me zorgen gaan maken? Er was toch niets gebeurt en bovendien ging het veel beter tussen ons dan vroeger. En wat heeft Zineb ermee te maken? Zoveel vragen spookten door mijn hoofd zonder antwoorden. Ik wist niet dat de antwoorden heel snel zouden volgen en dat ik ze niet leuk zou vinden...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> 
> P.s: Me you three! *


 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: ..

Psssss: Really :blozen:  uhm me your double ploes double anddd uh double :grote grijns:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...Ok dan!
> 
> P.s: No you don't be have to be ashamed! 
> 
> Hier komt een vervolg dan!
> 
> kussie,
> 
> moony*


 :grote grijns: ..

Ps: owkeej nice to knoew :knipoog: ...

Ja zal m gaan lezen :grote grijns: ..ben benieuwd..

Xjesss Nadia

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> Hallo meiden! 
> Alles goed met jullie? Ten eerste: mijn innige deelneming voor iedereen die een familie lid of vriend verloren heeft in Hoceima. Ik wens alle nabestaanden heel veel sterkte bij het verwerken van hen verdriet en Inna lillah wa inna ilayhi razjie3oen. 
> 
> Eingelijk vind ik het slecht van mezelf dat ik nu al doorga met een vervolg. Ik hoop dat niemand me dat kwalijk neemt.
> 
> Veel leesplezier,
> 
> ...



Plachtig :blozen: ... 

More please, je bakt er echt wat van...serieus :grote grijns: 

Ps: uhmm k ben ook een verhaal begonnen :hihi: , a dissaaaaster :lol: 

Xjes Naadiaaatoun...more vervolg svp :blozen:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> * ..
> 
> Psssss: Really uhm me your double ploes double anddd uh double*


Nu maak je me verlegen...Houd op! Ik word snel verlegen... :knipoog: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Plachtig... 
> 
> More please, je bakt er echt wat van...serieus
> 
> Ps: uhmm k ben ook een verhaal begonnen, a dissaaaaster
> 
> Xjes Naadiaaatoun...more vervolg svp*


Hahahaha...sjongejonge...je bent echt ongeduldig...Maar ik beloof je om zo snel mogelijk een vervolg te schrijven. En daar bedoel ik niet vanavond mee.  :tong uitsteken: 

Bedankt voor je reacties!

Kussie,

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Nu maak je me verlegen...Houd op! Ik word snel verlegen...
> 
> *


Echt waal :blozen: ...


Xjes Nadia

 :hihi: 

Ps: uhmmm more dan double :grote grijns:  me like you :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Echt waal...
> 
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: uhmmm more dan double me like you*


Hahahahahahaha...

P.s.: Me like you too! Happy?

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...sjongejonge...je bent echt ongeduldig...Maar ik beloof je om zo snel mogelijk een vervolg te schrijven. En daar bedoel ik niet vanavond mee. 
> 
> Bedankt voor je reacties!
> 
> Kussie,
> 
> moony*


... i know :blozen: ...

Dan ken je me niet goed genoeg, je zou me niet kunne uitstaan, alles moet snel gebeuren.. :maf: 

Belofte nakomen en ja me know not tonight does :ego: 

Alsje :knipoog: 

Xjes Nadiaaaatoun

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahahahahaha...
> 
> P.s.: Me like you too! Happy?
> 
> moony*


Niet uitlachen he, alleen toelachen :hihi: 

Ps: velly velly happpy :blozen: , only if ya really meant it!

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Dank je soussia! En mabroek voor je broer! Hoe weet ik dat nou weer he? 
> 
> P.s.: Ik heb mijn spulletjes niet terug gevonden. *


Ow ik lees dat je een vervolgje hebt geplaatst.... thnx! 

Allah i berek fiek...Maare...how do you know..??  :tong uitsteken:  

 :haha:  Ik weet...

Moehim ik ga je vervolg nu lezen. Ik weet nu al dat het een prachtig vervolg zal zijn  :Smilie: 

Beslamaa moonwalkertje  :zwaai: 

 :stout:

----------


## The_Alicia

Moony,

Heb je het misschien heeeeeeel erg druk dat je ons niet meer blij maakt met een vervolg?  :brozac:  

So pleaaseeee ga snel weer verder....moet ik nog meer gaan smeken om een vervolg?  :grote grijns:  

Kisses,
Alicia  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

Druk wella? Denk ut wel..Nou toch druk ja dus :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Whe want more sjow zied :grote grijns: 


Xjes nadia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *... i know...
> 
> Dan ken je me niet goed genoeg, je zou me niet kunne uitstaan, alles moet snel gebeuren..
> 
> Belofte nakomen en ja me know not tonight does
> 
> Alsje
> 
> Xjes Nadiaaaatoun*


 :grote grijns:  Sorry...ik kwam mijn belofte dus toch niet na...maar ik hoef je niet te vertellen hoe druk ik het had... :frons:  Echt niet meer leuk dat studeren.

Maar ik ga nu wel een vervolg schrijven...Sorry...

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Niet uitlachen he, alleen toelachen
> 
> Ps: velly velly happpy, only if ya really meant it!*


Ik lach je nooit uit!  :ego: 

P.s.: It depends on you... :tong uitsteken:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Ow ik lees dat je een vervolgje hebt geplaatst.... thnx! 
> 
> Allah i berek fiek...Maare...how do you know..??  
> 
>  Ik weet...
> 
> Moehim ik ga je vervolg nu lezen. Ik weet nu al dat het een prachtig vervolg zal zijn 
> 
> ...


Graag gedaan meid!

El3koeba liek!  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo een vervolg schrijven...

Laters,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Moony,
> 
> Heb je het misschien heeeeeeel erg druk dat je ons niet meer blij maakt met een vervolg?  
> 
> So pleaaseeee ga snel weer verder....moet ik nog meer gaan smeken om een vervolg?  
> 
> Kisses,
> Alicia *


Sorry The_Alicia!

Ja ik heb het heel erg druk ja...maar dat is geen reden om jullie te vergeten. 

Ik ga nu een vervolg schrijven en je hoeft niet te smeken meid!  :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Druk wella? Denk ut wel..Nou toch druk ja dus.
> 
> Whe want more sjow zied
> 
> 
> Xjes nadia*


Zeker heel druk meid...

Komt eraan...niet zo ongeduldig zeg... :hihi: 

laters,

moony

----------


## The_Alicia

Yeahhhhhhhhh,...... :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

Moony,...wel een lange vervolg h  :tong uitsteken:  

He he eindelijk is weer een vervolg. 

Groetjes,
Alicia :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

* Hallo allemaal! 
Sorry dat het zo lang heeft geduurt, maar ik hoop het goed te maken met deze vervolg...

Tot gauw weer,

moonwalker
*


Wetend dat ik toch niet meer in slaap zou kunnen vallen, stond ik op en trok een t-shirt en een korte broek aan. Ik liep naar boven en trof mijn moeder en tante net aan de ontbijt terwijl Zineb zich zoals altijd bezig hield met haar gezicht vies te maken. Ik drukte een kus op het voorhoofd van mijn moeder en gaf mijn tante twee kussen op haar wang. Zineb kreeg een handkusje en dat vond ze best. Nadat ik had ontbeten was het al acht uur en minstens 28 graden. Dat zou me de dag wel worden dacht ik. Ik haalde mijn walkmann van mijn kamer, zette er een bandje van Hasni in, trok mijn sportschoenen en ging hard rennen. 

Zo vroeg waren er alleen maar een paar mensen wakker en het was best wel rustig in ons straat. Ik wist wel dat Yassir nog sliep, dus ging ik alleen rennen. Langzaam begon ik te zweten en al gauw liep het zweet over mijn lichaam alsof ik net een douche had genomen. Ik kwam op het strand en ging door met rennen langs het water. Helemaal uitgeput ging ik op een rots zitten en luisterde naar Hasni. Alles was zo rustig en schoon s ochtends. Zelfs de golven leken zachtjes te breken om de rust niet te verstoren. Zonder dat ik het wist begon ik weer aan mijn droom te denken. Ik kon het gewoon niet uit mijn hoofd zetten. Diep in gedachten gezonken vergat ik de tijd helemaal. Ik voelde een hand op mijn schouder en draaide me om. Yassir zat naar mij te kijken.
Is er iets? Of ben je over het leven aan het filosoferen?, vroeg hij lachend.
Hoelang zit je hier al?, vroeg ik hem terwijl ik mijn voeten masseerde die door te lang op dezelfde houding te blijven zitten gevoelloos werden.
Ongeveer een kwartier. Ik wou je niet storen en ben maar naast je gaan zitten. Wat is het jongen?, vroeg hij serieus.
Oh niets belangrijks hoor..., en ik vertelde hem over de droom. Ik wist dat hij me niet met rust zou laten totdat ik hem erover heb verteld. Eigenlijk verwachtte ik dat hij me zou gaan uitlachen, maar hij werd abnormaal stil toen ik klaar was met vertellen.
Nou...?, vroeg ik. Wat denk je ervan?.
Ik weet niet wat ik moet denken eigenlijk. Als ik jou was zou ik heel voorzichtig zijn. Vooral met Hanane. Ze is jou nog niet vergeten. Zorg dat je uit haar buurt blijft. Sohaila zou het een tweede keer niet aankunnen denk ik. Antwoordde hij langzaam.
Denk je nou echt dat ik Hanane de kans zou geven om mijn liefde dwars te zitten? Ik heb n keer een fout gemaakt en die ben ik niet van plan om te herhalen. Bovendien houd ik alleen van Sohaila en dat weet jij best. Zei ik terwijl ik naar de zee keek.
Ok...ik zeg alleen dat je voorzichtig moet zijn. Zei hij op zijn beurt terwijl hij me op mijn schouder sloeg en opstond. Kom..we gaan wat eten, want zometeen moeten we nog bij Hamid gaan. Trouwens, de dames kunnen niet mee. Ze gaan vanavond naar een bruiloft. Dus ze moeten naar de Hamam en daarna naar de kapster en zich klaarmaken. Je weet hoelang dat duurt bij hen.
Bruiloft? Waarom weet ik daar nou niets van?, vroeg ik hem.
Jij weet ook nooit wat. Je komt altijd als laatste wat te weten. Ik denk dat ik je zelfs op je bruiloft moet komen vertellen dat je gaat trouwen. Zei hij plagerig. De nicht van Fadwa gaat trouwen. Die meid die je vorig keer met haar zag. Ze kwam hier een paar weken logeren bij haar. Fatima!
Oh die meid. Ze is wel een aardige meid. Ik hoop dat ze met een leuk persoon gaat trouwen. Ze verdient het beste. Zei ik terwijl ik nadacht over de nicht van Fadwa. Ze is ook een heel knappe meid en heel erg aardig. We hadden heel wat gelachen met haar toen ze bij Fadwa kwam logeren. Ik was blij om het te horen.
Je bent ook uitgenodigd trouwens. Zei Yassir. Ik moest het van Fadwa jou vertellen.
Hmmm...Ik zie wel. Ik weet niet of ik wel ga. En jij dan? Wil je ernaartoe?, vroeg ik hem.
Geen idee...Ik weet het niet. Misschien om haar alleen eff te feliciteren en dan weer weg. Antwoordde hij. Daar had hij gelijk in. Ze was een leuk meid en Fadwa zou het niet leuk vinden als we niet met haar meegingen.
Ok...dan gaan we samen vanavond wel. We waren bij een verkoper van verse Jus dorange aangekomen. Ik nam een gekoelde fles en wachtte tot Yassir het betaald had. 

Samen liepen we naar huis, waar ik onmiddelijk ging douchen. Het was nog heter geworden. Gelukkig voor ons dat het in de kelder van Hamids huis heel koel was, anders hadden we het niet uitgehouden dacht ik terwijl ik stond te drogen. Dat duurde ook niet lang. Binnen een minuur of twee was ik weer helemaal droog. Ik liep naar beneden en zag dat Yassir op mij zat te wachten met een blad vol eten voor hem. Door de hitte kon ik niet zoveel eten. Ik nam genoegen met salade en een glas limonade. Yassir keek me vreemd aan en vroeg: Ben je ziek?. Glimlachend leunde ik achterover en deed een dutje. Een uur later werd ik wakker. Yassir zat naar een TV documentaire te kijken met Zineb slapend naast zich. 
Zullen we naar Hamid gaan?, vroeg ik hem terwil ik naar de badkamer liep om me te wassen.
Ja ik wachtte alleen op je. Antwoordde hij terwijl hij voorzichtig opstond om Zineb niet wakker te maken. Mijn moeder en tante waren in de derde etage bezig met het afwas. Ik vertelde mijn moeder dat we weggingen en dat Zineb aan het slapen was. Yassir bracht Zineb naar haar bedje en we gingen weg. Alsof we hem hadden gebeld kwam Hamid net aanrijden met zijn auto toen we naar buiten liepen.
Hey Hamid...Lees jij gedachten of zo?, vroeg ik hem lachend terwijl ik instapte in de koele auto.
Hahaha...leuk hoor. Nee ik kwam kijken waar jullie bleven., zei hij.
Op dat moment zag ik Sohaila en Fadwa aankomen lopen. Ze kwamen net van de badhuis en hadden twee identiek djellabas aan. Hun hoofd zat ingepakt in een handdoek zodat ze niet verkouden zouden worden. Ongelooflijk, dacht ik, zo heet en ze hebben nog een hoofddoek om hun hoofd. We stapten weer uit om hun gedag te zeggen en we spraken af om acht uur s avonds om samen naar het bruiloft te gaan. We namen afscheid en reden op ons gemak naar het huis van Hamid.


In de kelder van het huis van Hamid waren er veel dozen geopend en veel apparatuur stond her en der verspreid op de grond. Twee handen hielden een stekker vast van een apparaat en waren met een chirurgische precisie bezig een stuk van de plastic omhulsel weg te halen. Langzaam werden de koperen draden daaronder zichtbaar. Toen er ongeveer 2 centimeters van de koperen draden zichtbaar werden, werd de draad op de grond gelegd en met langzame stappen verwijderde de persoon zich van het apparaat...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Yeahhhhhhhhh,......       
> 
> Moony,...wel een lange vervolg h  
> 
> He he eindelijk is weer een vervolg. 
> 
> Groetjes,
> Alicia*


hahahahaha...

Ik heb mijn best gedaan meid, maar het moet natuurlijk spannend blijven!  :knipoog: 

thallay,

moony

----------


## The_Alicia

:grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Prachtig zoals gewoonlijk,...je weet het h moony,...ook al is je vervolg heel lang het is nooit genoeg....dus pleasee als je tijd hebt mag je snel verder gaan. Thanxxxx  :zozo:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> * ok ok meer dan je best kan je idd niet doen. Maar als jij je best doet,..dan wordt het zowiezo een prachtig vervolg. Dus pleaseee post die vervolg snel.
> 
>  
> Alicia*


Beloofd!
 :zwaai: 

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> * Sorry...ik kwam mijn belofte dus toch niet na...maar ik hoef je niet te vertellen hoe druk ik het had... Echt niet meer leuk dat studeren.
> 
> Maar ik ga nu wel een vervolg schrijven...Sorry...
> 
> moonwalker*


Niks sorry met sjown big smile :Mad: ..Neej dat hoef je niet, ma3andi man dir bel hadra lgawja :hihi: ..Joke:P

Ja niet leuk he, dat je er nu pas ahcterkomt.

Xjes Nadia

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ik lach je nooit uit! 
> 
> P.s.: It depends on you...*


Owh.. :blozen: ..Saafi neem al mijn woolden telug..

Xjes Nadia

Ps:  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Zeker heel druk meid...
> 
> Komt eraan...niet zo ongeduldig zeg...
> 
> laters,
> 
> moony*


Druk? Ou anna chegli..k wil alleen vervolgjes die je mij en de rest zehma had beloofd :huil:  en nu pas kom je met een vervolg.. Je hebt mn hartje pijn gedaan.

Xjes Nadia

Ps:  :ego:

----------


## Nido

Wajow wat een vervolg :grote grijns: ...

Hehe eindelijk, werd eens tijd.....

Velvolg qouicklyyyyyyyyyyy :blozen: 

Xjes Nadia

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Beloofd!
> 
> 
> moony*


Na een jaar dus.. :frons: 

xjes Nadia

Ps: :tong uitsteken:  degya , snellerrrrr hihihihi, k ben irritant i know :ego:

----------


## Lwarda

Salaam mo.

Hoe gaat ie met je?

Mooi vervolgje tbarkelah...  :duim: 

Ga zo door!

Ps: Nog veel suc6 met je opleiding..

Ik lees dat je het momenteel erg druk hebt met je studie...Don't give up Moony  :knipoog:  

Groet Soussia.

Beslamaa 3liek  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

Zied zreb rassek :blozen: 

velvolgie :tong uitsteken: 

Xjes Nadia

----------


## Lwarda

Moonwalker nog steeds geen vervolgje...??  :aanwal:  

Druk..druk...drukk...meskien..  :student:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Moonwalker nog steeds geen vervolgje...??  
> 
> Druk..druk...drukk...meskien.. *


Meskien :Smilie: ..

Xjes Nadia

Ps: toch wil k stiekem een vervolgje hebben druk of niet :tong uitsteken:

----------


## lela laila

Hey moonwalker,

Long time, no write!
Mooie vervolgjes, en zodra je weer kan...hitt the keyboard!  :duim:  

-X-

LAILA

----------


## stilletto

ewa moonwalker egt goed verhaal man maar je doet lang man  :kwaad:  je hebt er zelfs een nieuwe fan bij wat wil je nog meer  :rotpc:  nu MOET je doorgaan 
afz Stilly

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Meskien..
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: toch wil k stiekem een vervolgje hebben druk of niet*


Een vervolg willen we zeker!!  :wohaa: 

Heej moony geef eens een teken van leven..  :droef:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Niks sorry met sjown big smile..Neej dat hoef je niet, ma3andi man dir bel hadra lgawja..Joke:P
> 
> Ja niet leuk he, dat je er nu pas ahcterkomt.
> 
> Xjes Nadia*


Hahahaha...Leuk om te zien dat je je gevoel voor humor nog niet bent verloren...

Ik ga zo verder met een lang vervolg...

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Salaam mo.
> 
> Hoe gaat ie met je?
> 
> Mooi vervolgje tbarkelah... 
> 
> Ga zo door!
> 
> ...


Salam Soussia!

Met mij gaat het wel lekker thx. Alleen erg druk met school zoals je misschien hebt gemerkt en het ergste is dat we het huis aan het verbouwen waren. Dus lekker druk de laatste maand...

Ik ga niet opgeven...daarvoor ben ik te koppig. :P

Ik ga zo door met het verhaal.

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Meskien..
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: toch wil k stiekem een vervolgje hebben druk of niet*


hahahaha...ok je krijg zo stiekum je vervolgje...tevreden?

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Hey moonwalker,
> 
> Long time, no write!
> Mooie vervolgjes, en zodra je weer kan...hitt the keyboard!  
> 
> -X-
> 
> LAILA*


Hey Laila,

Zeker meid...Jij bent ook niet zovaak meer op maroc zeg. Ik dacht dat je afgekickt was.  :knipoog: 

Ik ga zo weer een vervolg zetten.

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door stilletto_ 
> *ewa moonwalker egt goed verhaal man maar je doet lang man  je hebt er zelfs een nieuwe fan bij wat wil je nog meer  nu MOET je doorgaan 
> afz Stilly*


Yo stilletto,

Sorry man, maar had het een beetje te druk enzo...Hier komt dan een lang vervolg om het goed te maken.

Welkom trouwens!  :knipoog: 

groetjes,
moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Een vervolg willen we zeker!! 
> 
> Heej moony geef eens een teken van leven.. *


I'm still alive!  :grote grijns: 

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Sorry allemaal...Echt uit heel mijn hart...Maar het was de drukste periode van het hele jaar. Er komen nog wel drukke periodes, maar die zullen niet zo erg zijn.
Hier is een lange vervolg om het goed te maken hoop ik.

Moonwalker

P.S: Hierbij heet ik ook de nieuwste fan "Stilletto" welkom! Veel leesplezier allemaal.

*

Toen ik samen met Yassir de kelder binnenliepen stonden we een moment helemaal stil. De hele kelder was vol met apparatuur en dozen. Ik keek een moment lang verwonderd om me heen en liep naar de eerste doos. Die zat vol met kabels die we nodig zouden hebben om alle apparatuur aan elkaar te koppelen. Naast me stond Yassir in een andere doos te rommelen en achter ons stond Hamid glimlachend naar ons te kijken. Verbaasd liep ik van doos naar doos en wierp blikken in open dozen. Alles wat een studio nodig had stond voor ons hier in dozen. Om alles aan elkaar te koppelen en werkend te krijgen zou tijd kosten en vooral geduld. De kelder was eigenlijk een paradijs voor ons geworden. Ik keek om naar Hamid.
Hoeveel heeft dat je allemaal gekost?, vroeg ik hem ernstig.
Dat wil je niet weten. Zei hij terwijl hij om zich heen keek. Maar dat maakt op zich niets uit. Kom laten we maar beginnen met alles installeren. Glimlachend draaide hij zich om en liep naar een grote doos. Hij begon het te openen en ik liep naar hem toe om hem te helpen. Zoals ik had verwacht was het in de kelder een heel stuk koeler dan buiten en daar waren we blij om. Terwijl we werkten liep Hamid weg om daarna terug te komen met drie flessen ijskoude limonade. Hij gaf ieder van ons n en we dronken ervan terwijl we bezig waren met de apparatuur. We zorgden er wel voor dat de flessen niet te dicht bij de apparaten kwamen te staan, bang dat er een fles zou omvallen en waardevol materiaal zou beschadigen. Terwijl we met veel concentratie bezig waren alles op zijn plaats te zetten en te installeren kwam Hanane binnenlopen. Ze droeg een strak broek die haar lichaam er goed uit deed komen en een strakke t-shirt daarboven. Ik moest toegeven dat ze er heel leuk uitzag, maar verdrong gelijk die gedachte en ging verder met mijn werk. Toen ze zag dat de meiden er niet bij waren bleef ze een heel lang moment om me heen lopen en vragen of ze me kon helpen. Hoofdschuddend antwoordde ik haar van nee. Natuurlijk wist ik dat ik mijn hoofd niet op hol moet laten slaan door haar. Ieder jongen zou voor haar charmes zijn bezweken en als ze nog langer om me heen zou blijven lopen of alleen dichterbij zou komen zou ik ook mijn zelfbeheersing verliezen en iets doen waar ik later spijt van zou krijgen. Ik bad tot god dat ze me met rust zou laten en mijn gebeden werden verhoord, want ze liep vanzelf weg en ging naast Hamid staan. Gedempt stonden ze met elkaar te praten en af en toe keek ze naar me als ze dacht dat ik haar niet zag. Om een uur of vier s middags waren we al heel ver met het installatie. We liepen lege dozen te verzamelen en ze naar buiten weg te brengen. Alle dozen waren leeg en alle apparatuur stond klaar om ingeschakeld te worden. Ik liep samen met Yassir naar buiten om de laatste dozen naar de schuur te brengen. Gevouwen namen ze niet veel plaats in beslag en ze zouden later van pas komen. We liepen terug naar de kelder en we botsten bijna tegen Hanane die net de trap op kwam rennen. Ze keek me glimlachend aan en liep langs me heen. Yassir keek me aan en ik haalde mijn schouders op. Ze zal nooit begrijpen dat mijn hart bij Sohaila hoort, dacht ik vermoeid.

Toen we terug in de kelder terugkwamen was Hamid bezig het apparatuur te checken. We gingen naar hem toe en hielpen hem ermee. Hij gaf Yassir een deel van het apparatuur die hij moest checken en mij een ander deel. Terwijl ik alles nacheckte nam ik tevreden op dat alles naar behoren werkte. Ik sloot alles aan en stond ongeduldig te wachten totdat zij ook klaar waren en we een test konden gaan draaien. Toen Hamid zag dat ik klaar was en van het ene op het andere been stond te huppelen van ongeduld, vroeg hij me om de stekker van de speakers aan te sluiten als ik niets te doen had. Lachend liep ik naar de stekker die zo onschuldig op de grond lag. Ik wist niet dat iemand van te voren een klein deel ervan had weggehaald. Ik pakte het nietsvermoedend op en met een automatische gebaar ging mijn hand vanzelf naar de stopcontact. Met een schok voelde ik de rafelige randen van de plaats waar de plastic was en met nog een grotere schok sloten mijn vingers zich om de koude koperen draden. Ik wilde nog mijn hand terughalen, maar een beweging verbreken is onmogelijk. De metalen kop van de stekker drong in de stopcontact en 220 Volt elektriciteit stroomde door mijn lichaam. Dat was het laatste wat ik voelde voordat ik het bewustzijn verloor...

Yassir keek met een schok om toen hij Nabil hoorde schreeuwen. Volkomen verbaasd stond hij een seconde te kijken naar de schokkende lichaam van Nabil te kijken. Eerst dacht hij dat Nabil een grapje maakte, maar het zag er niet uit als hij een stukje toneel opvoerde. Met een sprong trok hij een houten stoel naar zich en met dezelfde beweging gooide hij zich naar voren en hield de hand van Nabil vast. De elektriciteit stroomde door beide lichamen maar hield op bij de houten stoel. Hamid keek een poosje geboeid naar ze toe en liep snel naar de stekker die hij langzaam en zonder gevaar uit de stopcontact haalde. Nabil lag bewustloos tussen hen in en ze keken elkaar eventjes besluiteloos aan. Op dat moment kwam Hanane aanrennen die het geschreeuw had gehoord. Toen ze Nabil op de grond zag liggen werd ze lijkwit. Ze keek met grote ogen naar hem en vroeg wat er was gebeurd. Yassir wees naar de stekker en meer hoefde hij niets te zeggen. Hij tilde Nabil zonder zichtbare spanning op en keek om waar hij hem zou leggen. Hanane vroeg hem om haar te volgen en na een poosje geaarzeld te hebben volgde hij haar vooral omdat Hamid hem vreemd begon aan te kijken. Hanane volgend liepen ze de villa binnen. Onder andere omstandigheden zou Yassir met open mond rond hebben gekeken naar de prachtige huis want ze waren er nog nooit binnen geweest, maar dat was niet zo een geschikte moment. Hanane liep naar een gang en duwde een deur open. Toen Yassir binnenliep keek hij rond. Het was een slaapkamer. In het midden van de kamer was een bed waarin tenminste vijf personen heel comfortabel konden slapen. Aan de rechterkant was de hele muur onttrokken aan het zicht door een kast die de hele muur in beslag nam. De muur tegenover Yassir was n grote raam met uitzicht op de prachtige tuin. Langzaam liep hij naar het bed en legde Nabil erop. Hij wilde zich net omdraaien om water te vragen aan Hanane toen ze al kwam aanlopen met een fles duur uitziende parfum. Ze deed het open en hield het onder de neus van Nabil. Zonder resultaat. Hij gaf geen teken van leven. Bezorgd keek ze Hamid aan. Hij moet een dokter hebben en zo snel mogelijk. Hamid keek vertwijfeld rond en liep naar Yassir toe.
We moeten een dokter halen en ook de meiden waarschuwen. Je weet hoe Sohaila is, ze zal het je kwalijk nemen als je het haar niet vertelt. Zei hij tegen hem.
Yassir was niet van plan om Nabil in de handen van Hanane achter te laten. Ze mag er dan wel uitzien als een engel, maar ze was de duivel zelf. Het zou hem niet verbazen als zij achter dat incident zat. Maar waarom zou ze iemand van wie ze echt hield dat aandoen? Vroeg hij zich af. Dat sloeg nergens op. Hij keek naar Nabil en wist dat hij een besluit moest nemen. Met een bezwaarde hart stond hij op en liep Hamid achterna die snel naar de auto liep. Toen Yassir bij de deur van de slaapkamer kwam, keek hij om naar Nabil en Hanane die zijn hand in de hare hield. En n moment durfde hij te zweren dat hij een glimlach om de mond van Hanane zag verschijnen, maar die verdween snel toen ze merkte dat hij naar hen zat te kijken. Hij stond nog een minuut naar haar te kijken totdat hij Hamid ongeduldig hoorde toeteren. Snel en bang dat hij de verkeerde beslissing had genomen rende hij naar de auto en ze gingen op weg om de arts en Sohaila te halen...

Hamid reed naar zijn huisarts en haalde hem op uit zijn werkkamer. De arts was daar niet blij mee, maar hij was wel bang om zo een rijke klant kwijt te raken dat hij alleen mompelend bezwaren maakte en achter in de auto stapte. Ze waren al een kwartier kwijtgeraakt doordat het erg druk was en de verkeer maar niet op gang kwam. Hamid probeerde elke opening in de verkeer en reed met snelheden die een oplettende agent een hartaanval zouden bezorgen als hij ze zag. Yassir daarentegen wilde het liefst nog sneller en zat mijn zijn handen zenuwachtig te trommelen op zijn knin. In tegenstelling tot beide jongens was de arts erg onrustig. Nadat Hamid op een haartje na een auto gemist had, riep de arts geschrokken. Ik begrijp best dat jullie je vriend willen helpen, maar als je zo doorgaat zijn we allemaal dood en dan heeft hij er niets aan. Zonder acht te slaan op de arts vermeerderde Hamid zijn snelheid en de arts begon maar koran te citeren met gesloten ogen. Maar hij deed zijn ogen snel weer open. Als hij toch dood zou gaan, dan wilde hij wel zien door wat en hoe. Hij onderschatte wel de rijkundigheid van Hamid. Die reed met vaste hand en zonder met zijn ogen te knipperen verder en had waarschijnlijk alle geschreven verkeersregels overtreden, maar daar maakte hij zich zo te zien geen zorgen over. Toen ze bij de buurt van het huis van Nabil en Yassir kwamen, sprong Yassir uit de auto voordat het helemaal tot stilstand kwam en rende gelijk door naar het huis van Sohaila. De arts keek hem na en schudde zijn hoofd. Hamid...? Hebben jullie genoeg van het leven? Want ik wil nog wel wat langer leven als het jou iets uitmaakt. Zei hij sarcastisch tegen Hamid. De laatste keek hem alleen aan via de achteruitkijkspiegel en glimlachte naar hem toe terwijl hij met zijn handen zat te trommelen op de stuur. Niet eens vijf minuten later kwamen Fadwa en Sohaila aan rennen. Tot Hamids verbazing hadden ze Tkshitas (marokkaanse feestkledij voor vrouwen) aan en renden onhandig terwijl ze de Tkshitas met hen hand een stukje naar boven hielden. Yassir was ze al vooruit gesneld en stond ongeduldig met open achterdeur te wachten totdat ze eraan kwamen. Toen ze instapten en een vluchtige hallo tegen zowel Hamid als de arts te hebben gezegd reden ze weg. Sohaila zat in haar plaats bijna te springen van ongeduld en ze vroeg van alles en nog wat aan Yassir die alleen met zijn hoofd schudde. Het stond haar niets aan dat Nabil met Hanane alleen bleef, maar ze wilde zo snel mogelijk naar hem toe om te kijken hoe hij het maakte. Ze bad tot god dat hij het zou overleven. Alsof Fadwa voelde wat Sohaila bezig hield sloeg ze een arm om haar schouders en fluisterde tegen haar dat het goed kwam. De arts zat kaarsrecht en wachtte ieder moment op een frontale botsing met een auto of dat ze gewoon omsloegen in de bochten die Hamid nam. Toen hij de dames zag aankomen dacht hij dat Hamid langzamer ging rijden omdat de dames anders bang zouden worden. Dat deed Hamid ook. Een minuut of anderhalf en toen reed hij weer als een maniak. In plaats dat de meiden hem daarop aanspraken, riep Sohaila tot de schrik van de dokter dat Hamid nog sneller moest rijden. De arts keek haar verschrikt aan en hoofdschuddend mompelde hij: De jeugd van tegenwoordig...

Tot zijn verbazing kwamen ze ongedeerd bij het huis van Hamid. Ze stapten allemaal uit en het was een rare gezicht om te zien. De arts die in een pak liep en zijn tas in zijn rechterhand hield terwijl hij met zijn linkerhand het zweet van zijn voorhoofd stond te vegen. Hamid en Yassir die in korte broeken en t-shirts wegrenden en de dames in hun feestkleding die onhandig achter de jongens renden. Als de situatie niet ernstig was zou de arts waarschijnlijk in lachen zijn uitgebarsten. Yassir keek om en zag tot zijn schrik dat de arts naar hen zat te kijken. Zonder een moment te aarzelen rende hij terug en passeerde de meiden die hem verbaasd aankeken. Toen ze de bedoeling begrepen renden ze verder naar het huis Hamid achterna die al in het huis was verdwenen. Yassir pakte de arts bij zijn rechterhand en sleurde hem achtern hem terwijl de arts weer bezwaren begon te maken. Maar Yassir scheen doof te zijn geworden en de arts rende onhandig achter hem aan. Toen ze de slaapkamer binnen kwamen lopen zag Yassir ten eerste hoe Hanane een stuk van het bed stond en naar Sohaila keek die Nabil in haar armen had genomen en hem zachtjes toesprak. Fadwa was naast haar gaan zitten en hield een hand van Nabil vast terwijl ze met haar andere hand de tranen van Sohaila wegveegde en haar rustiger probeerde te krijgen. De arts liep hijgend langs Yassir en de rest en ging op zijn knien naast Sohaila zitten. Hij vroeg Sohaila zachtjes om hem los te laten, maar die weigerde gewoon om hem los te laten. De arts keek naar Yassir om hulp en die kwam naar haar toe. Kom Sohaila. De arts moet zien wat hem mankeert. Wees niet bang. We blijven gewoon in de kamer. Zei hij tegen haar terwijl hij met moeite haar handen los wist te krijgen van Nabil. Huilend klampte ze zich vast aan Yassir en keek naar de arts die snel en vakkundig de pols van Nabil in zijn hand nam. Na een halve minuut liet hij hem los en tevreden ging hij verder met onderzoeken. Hij haalde een fles uit zijn tas en hield het onder de neus van Nabil. Iedereen stond stil te kijken. Eerst kwam er geen reactie, maar langzamerhand trok zich een emotie op het gezicht van Nabil. Het was de emotie van iemand die iets smerigs rook. Hij wilde zijn hand optillen om de geur weg te wuiven, maar daar was hij te zwak voor. Een groot glimlach verscheen op het gezicht van Sohaila en ze rende naar hem en hield hem weer in haar armen...

Toen ik flauwviel, was de hele wereld verdwenen en bevond ik me in een plek zwarter dan de zwartste schaduw. Mijn ledematen schenen niet meer te bestaan, want ik voelde, hoorde en zag niets. Het leek voor mij alsof het maar n seconde heeft geduurt. Opeens rook ik een heel vies geurtje en probeerde ik de geur met mijn hand weg te wuiven. Alleen voelde ik mijn hand niet eens. Er was geen gevoel in mijn armen en de rest van mijn lichaam. Moeizaam probeerde ik mijn ogen te openen, maar dat ging niet. Ik voelde hoe iemand me vasthield en hoorde stemmen van heel ver weg...

----------


## moonwalker

*
De eerste keer dat ik meer schrijf dan wat 1 bericht aankan. Het was langer dan 15000 tekens, dus hier is de rest. 

*

langzaam voelde ik waterdruppels op mijn gezicht vallen. Er was alleen iets verkeerd met die druppels. Ze vielen te onregelmatig en ze waren warm. Het drong opeens tot me door dat het geen water kan zijn, maar tranen. Op het moment dat het tot me doordrong was het alsof ik een toverformule had gesproken. Opeens schoten mijn ogen open en had ik alle gevoel weer terug in mijn lichaam. Toen ik mijn ogen open deed explodeerde de wereld voor me in een witte helderheid en ik deed gelijk mijn ogen weer dicht. Langzaam en terwijl ik een hand voor mijn ogen hield probeerde ik opnieuw mijn ogen te openen. Deze keer lukte het me wel en nadat ik gewend begon te raken aan het licht trok ik mijn hand lanzaam weg en keek recht in het gezicht van Sohaila die over me heen stond overgebogen en wiens tranen over mijn gezicht liepen. Wat een mooie manier om wakker te worden. Zei ik tegen haar. Ze glimlachte naar me en drukte me tegen zich aan...

Toen ik helemaal bij mijn positieven was, begon de arts me weer uitgebreid te onderzoeken. Nadat hij klaar was liep hij naar buiten gevolgd door iedereen behalve Sohaila die me nog steeds vasthield. Na een paar minuten klopte Hamid op de deur en kwam binnenlopen gevolgd door Yassir en Fadwa. Hanane was nergens te bekennen. Nou..? Wat heeft hij gezegd?, vroeg ik terwijl ik in de hand van Sohaila kneep. 
Hamid keek naar Yassir en met een gebaar maakte hij hem duidelijk dat hij het maar moest vertellen. Yassir daarentegen keek naar Fadwa en die begon in zijn plaats te praten.
Maak je geen zorgen Nabil. De arts heeft helemaal niets kunnen ontdekken bij jou. Je bent net zo gezond alsof er niets was gebeurt. Dat kwam door de snelle reactie van Yassir. Als hij een paar seconden te laat zou zijn... Hier keek Yassir haar waarschuwend aan en ze stopte midden in haar zin. Sohaila stond op en omhelsde Yassir die verlegen naar zijn schoenen stond te kijken. Daarna liep ze naar Hamid en omhelsde hem ook. Hamid scheen zich heel verlegen te voelen en bloosde tot achter zijn oren. Daarna liep ze naar het bed toe en ging weer naast me zitten met mijn handen stevig in haar handen geklemd. Het drong pas tot me door dat ze feestkleding aanhad toen ze opstond om ze te bedanken.
Zijn jullie niet te vroeg met die kleding?, vroeg ik haar.
Eigenlijk zouden we wat vroeger gaan om ze te helpen. Je weet wel hoe het gaan tijdens bruiloften. Mijn moeder vroeg me om wat eerder te gaan zodat we wat kunnen helpen en ook de leukste plaatsen kunnen kiezen. Glimlachte ze. We zouden jullie een brief achterlaten, maar het kwam niet zo ver. 
Ik begon me te verontschuldigen dat ik voor zoveel ongerustheid had gezorgd, maar niemand wilde mijn verontschuldigingen horen. Het was tenslotte niet mijn fout. Steunend op Sohaila stond ik op en vroeg waar Hanane was. Ik wilde haar bedanken dat ze naast mij had gezeten op zo een moeilijk moment. Sohaila scheen het te begrijpen want haar vijandigheid tegen haar scheen opgelost te zijn. Vragend keek ze Hamid aan. Ze is de dokter gaan wegbrengen. Als jullie nog een paar minuten wachten dan komt ze terug. Ze rijdt nog veel harder dan mij. Zei hij glimlachend.
Ik bedankte hem voor het aanbod, maar wilde liever naar huis gaan zodat ik daar wat kon gaan uitrusten. Ik voelde me nog steeds niet honderd procent. Wel vroeg ik hem om haar van harte te bedanken voor wat ze had gedaan. Hij beloofde om het aan haar door te geven en bracht ons met de auto terug naar huis. Deze keer veel langzamer...

Toen ik thuiskwam stuurde ik Sohaila en Fadwa gelijk weg naar de bruiloft. Sohaila wilde niet gaan en wilde liever bij me blijven, maar ik beloofde haar dat ik ook zou komen. Zij was van mening dat ik beter de hele avond zou blijven slapen. Ik keek haar aan en beloofde haar dat als ik me niet goed zou voelen ik gewoon thuis zou blijven en slapen. Toen ze wegliep kwam mijn moeder naar me toe en vroeg me wat er was gebeurd. 
Niets mam...alleen een elektriciteit schok. Antwoordde ik. Had ik dat beter niet gezegd, want ze wilde alles tot op de details weten. Pas toen ik haar verzekerde dat een arts me onderzocht had en dat ik niets mankeerde en Yassir haar gerust stelde liet ze me met rust. Dat dacht ik eigenlijk, totdat ze terugkwam met een glas water en aspirine. Lachend keek ik naar haar.
Ma...Het is geen hoofpijn. Zei ik lachend. Maar ze stond erop dat ik het zou innemen. Gehoorzaam en hopend dat ze dan gerust gesteld zou worden, nam ik het in. Mijn tante kwam ook binnen, schudde alleen haar hoofd en lachte me bemoedigend toe. Zineb kwam naast me zitten en ik ging met haar een spelletje spelen. Ik voelde me al wat beter en Zineb hielp me daar enorm bij. Haar manier van lachen en zonder waarschuwing mij om de hals vliegen om me een kus te geven deden me weer opleven. Yassir was naar huis vertrokken en kwam een half uur later helemaal gekleed in een nette pak en met een ijsje voor Zineb terug.
Ok jongen. Genoeg van dat thuis blijven. We gaan een beetje lachen vanavond. Zei hij terwijl hij me uit mijn bed trok. Gehoorzaam liep ik naar mijn kast en haalde een grijze pak aan met een zwarte overhemd en zonder das. Terwijl ik me ging wassen en omkleden liep Yassir met Zineb naar mijn moeder en tante toe. Toen ze hem in het pak zagen begonnen ze hem te plagen.
Wanneer ga jij trouwen Yassir?, vroeg mijn tante plagend.
Wist u niet dat ik vanavond de bruidegom ben?, vroeg hij met een verbaasd gezicht.
Mijn moeder en tante lachten hartelijk om zijn grap en wensten hem en mij dat we snel zouden gaan trouwen en kinderen zouden krijgen. Hij zei: Inshallah en liep te zoeken naar mij. Ik had me net omgekleed en liep naar beneden. Toen mijn moeder en tante mij zagen begonnen ze te joelen en in hun handen te klappen. Zineb die helemaal niet begreep dat het een grapje was stond op en begon te dansen. Mijn moeder en tante lachten en gingen een stukje verder door een liedje erbij te zingen. Natuurlijk deed ik ook mee en Yassir volgde ook al snel. Na een dag waar ik bijna het leven liet scheen deze wel heel goed te eindigen. Mijn moeder en tante zaten lachend te kijken en ik vroeg hen waarom ze niet gingen. Ze kregen natuurlijk wel een uitnodiging, maar ze konden niet gaan vanwege Zineb. Ik stelde mijn moeder voor om op haar te passen dan kon ze wel gaan en Yassir ging er gelijk mee akkoord. Ze bedankte ons allebei en zei dat ze er toch niets voor voelde om te gaan. Ik begreep haar wel. Ze was net gescheiden en als ze nu al naar een bruiloft zou gaan, zouden de mensen van alles en nog wat denken. Mij maakte het niet zoveel uit wat ze dachten, maar dat speelde een grote rol bij mijn moeder. Ik liep op haar af en gaf haar een kus op haar voorhoofd. Ik deed hetzelfde bij mijn tante en ik liep samen met Yassir weg terwijl ze ons het allerbeste wensten...

Vroeger voordat we naar een bruiloft gingen, liepen we altijd eerst langs een bar. Daar dronken we een paar biertjes om een beetje gezellig te worden en gingen dan pas naar de bruiloft. Maar die dag niet. We waren die periode gepasseerd. In plaats van bier haalden we een groot boeket bloemen en namen een taxi naar de feestzaal.
De bruiloft vond plaats in een feestzaal. Toen we daar aankwamen hoorden we al van ver het geluid van chaabi muziek onze kant opkomen. Samen liepen we het gebouw binnen. Een man die ik niet kende stond voor de deur mensen welkom te heten. Ik keek vragend naar Yassir en die haalde maar zijn schouders op. We liepen naar de man toe en vertelden hem wie wij waren. Hij leek ons niet te kennen en stond besluiteloos naar ons te kijken. Vooral omdat Yassir achter mij stond met in zijn handen de enorme boeket bloemen die zijn gezicht bijna helemaal bedekte. Op het moment dat de man zich ongemakkelijk begon te voelen kwam Fadwa aanlopen. Ze vertelde de man die haar oom scheen te zijn wie we waren en hij stortte zich in verontschuldigingen uit. Hij was een heel aardige man en ik mocht hem gelijk. Nadat we de boeket bloemen naar een kamer hadden gebracht waar alle cadeaus waren neergezet liepen we door naar de feestzaal. De dansvloer stond vol met dansende vrouwen en een paar jongemannen. Ik keek rond op zoek naar Sohaila, maar kon haar niet ontdekken. Besluiteloos bleven we bij de deur staan kijken naar de dansende menigte. De zang groep was erg goed en ik stond met mijn voeten op de maat van het liedje mee te dansen en te zingen toen Fadwa weer aankwam lopen en achter haar Sohaila. Ze trokken ons allebei mee en sleurden ons midden tussen de dansende menigte. Ik voelde me verlegen, maar na een minuut ging dat gevoel weg en ik stond van harte samen met hen te dansen. Toen de nummer af was gelopen liep ik helemaal zwetend samen met Yassir naar buiten. De dames waren alweer aan het dansen op de volgende nummer. Ze riepen ons, maar we weigerden nog te dansen. Niet nu in ieder geval. Toen ze klaar waren met dansen gingen ze samen naar de nicht van Fadwa. Ik liep met Yassir achter ze aan om haar het beste te wensen. Toen we bij de kamer kwamen waar ze was liepen de meiden als eerste naar binnen. Pas toen Sohaila ons wenkte naar binnen te komen liepen we achter haar aan. De Nekkafa (vrouw die zorgt voor de kleding van de bruid) stond haar klaar te maken en ze zag er heel erg leuk uit. Ze vroeg de Nekkafa om even te wachten en kwam naar ons toe met open armen. Zowel ik als Yassir omhelsden haar en wensten haar het allerbeste. Op dat moment kwam een jongeman binnenlopen. Hij bleef bij de deur besluiteloos staan toen hij ons zag. Fatima liep naar hem toe en lachend vertelde ze ons dat het haar man was Adil. Toen ze ons voorstelde glimlachte hij nerveus en gaf ons allebei een stevige handdruk. De vrienden van Fatima zijn mijn vrienden. Jullie zijn van harte welkom. Zei hij terwijl hij naar de vloer keek. Ik mocht hem meteen en de rest van de avond brachten we met hem door. Hij was erg verlegen en het kostte hem de grootste moeite om met Fatima elke keer dat ze een neiuwe kleding aan had getrokken naar de feestzaal binnen te lopen en te gaan zitten op de bruid en bruidegom stoelen. We haalden hem elke keer over en door ons bracht hij het avond levend door. Op een gegeven moment kwam de Nekkafa naar mij en Yassir en vroeg ons of we het erg zouden vinden om haar te helpen. Natuurlijk vonden we dat niet erg en we vroegen we haar wat ze van ons verwachtte. We moesten andere kleding aantrekken omdat 2 van de 8 mensen die el3ammaria (soort versierde tafel op zijn kop waar de bruiden zitten) zouden ophijsen niet kwamen opdagen. We vonden het zelfs een eer en Adil kon maar niet stoppen met ons te bedanken. Ik liep de Nekkafa achterna en ik kreeg van haar een blauwe broek, blauwe overhemd en een witte selhame (mantel). Als schoenen kreeg ik een belgha (marokkaanse traditionele schoenen) aangeboden die precies pasten. Toen ik me had omgekleed liep ik naar buiten en zag dat Yassir ook al was omgekleed. We stonden te wachten totdat Fatima klaar zou zijn toen Fadwa ons zag. Ze kwam lachend op ons af en stond erop dat we met die kleding met haar op de foto zouden gaan. Ze riep Sohaila erbij en we gingen samen op de foto. Adil stond naast ons zenuwachtig te doen. Yassir kreeg hem weer aan het lachen door zijn moppen en tot mijn opluchting was hij veel minder zenuwachtig toen Fatima aankwam lopen. Ik liep samen met Yassir en de zes andere jongemannen met dezelfde kleding om de bruid en bruidegom. Zingend kwamen we het gebouw binnen. Iedereen zat opeens naar ons te kijken. De zanggroep zong met ons mee totdat we de bruid lieten plaats nemen in de 3ammaria. Toen begonnen ze een lied te zingen die op dat moment paste. Samen met Yassir en de andere jongens pakten we de 3ammaria op en lieten het rusten op onze schouder. Op de maat van de muziek dansend sloegen we de mantel dicht en open op hetzelfde manier. We hadden niet gerepeteerd, maar ik had genoeg bruiloften gezien om te weten hoe ik het moest doen. Cameras en fotoapparaten flitsten steeds aan en uit. Aan de andere kant ging Adil in el3ammaria zitten en werd opgetild door vier andere jongemannen. Langzaam bewogen we ze naar elkaar toe en van elkaar weg. De Nekkafa kwam naar ons toe en vroeg ons om ze dicht bij elkaar te houden zodat de bruidegom de bruid een kus op haar voorhoofd zou kunnen geven. Gehoorzaam en nog steeds dansend deden we wat zij vroeg. Adil deed wat van hem verwacht werd en we gingen door met dansen. Een kwartier lang dansten we met de bruid op ons schouder. Uiteindelijk vond de Nekkafa het mooi geweest en we lieten haar op de grond zakken, maar ze mocht er nog niet uit. We hielden elkaar bij de armen en dansten om haar heen. Daarna gingen we achter haar staan nog steeds dansend en geholpen door de Nekkafa stond ze op en liep op Adil af. Tussen ons moesten ze een paar minuten dansen. Ze waren allebei erg verlegen, maar deden toch hun best. Iedereen in de zaal stond ze toe te juichen en te klappen. Toen de Nekkafa vond dat het goed genoeg was, hesen we de lege 3emmariate op en liepen er mee naar buiten terwijl Adil en Fatima plaats hadden genomen in de aangewezen stoelen. Ik vroeg de Nekkafa of we dat nogmaals zouden gaan doen, maar zijn antwoordde van nee en dat we onze gewone kledinge weer mochten aantrekken. Ik vond het wel jammer. Die kleding beval me wel. Nadat ik me had omgekleed kwam Sohaila naar me toe om me te vertellen hoe leuk Fatima het had gevonden en dat ze ons bedankte. Ze drukte een kus op mijn wang en zei: Dat is van Fatima. Ze drukte een kus op mijn andere wang en zei: Dat is van Fadwa en dat is van mij... en ze drukte een kus op mijn mond...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

mooooi en bedankt voor de extra lange vervolg  :Wink: 
da daa  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...Leuk om te zien dat je je gevoel voor humor nog niet bent verloren...
> 
> Ik ga zo verder met een lang vervolg...
> 
> Kus,
> 
> moony*


I know :ego: , zal ook nooit gebeuren(i hope)

Xjes Naaaaadiaaaatoun  :jumping:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *hahahaha...ok je krijg zo stiekum je vervolgje...tevreden?
> 
> moony*


Heb ut gelezen, en jongeman mijn complimenten, ma3andi man saal(net alsof je daar op zit te wachten  :hihi:  ).

 :duim:  wordt alleen maar spannender en spannender dus zied zied vervolgje a wliedi.

Xjes Nadia

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *mooooi en bedankt voor de extra lange vervolg 
> da daa *


Graag gedaan meid!

Ik ga zo weer een stukje bij zetten...

groetjes,

moony


P.s: Lang niet gesproken  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Heb ut gelezen, en jongeman mijn complimenten, ma3andi man saal(net alsof je daar op zit te wachten  ).
> 
>  wordt alleen maar spannender en spannender dus zied zied vervolgje a wliedi.
> 
> Xjes Nadia*


hahahaha...houd op met me verlegen te maken...ik schaam me diep...

ik ga snel weer een vervolg zetten.

Kus,

moonwalker

----------


## Lwarda

Het (lange) vervolg was weer eens top jongeman.  :duim: 

Mooi verhaal tbarkelah,ik kan nie w8ten om het vervolg weer te lezen.  :Smilie: 


Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Het (lange) vervolg was weer eens top jongeman. 
> 
> Mooi verhaal tbarkelah,ik kan nie w8ten om het vervolg weer te lezen. 
> 
> 
> Beslama *


 :nerveus: 

Dank je wel meid...ik ga nu nog een vervolgje zetten...

beslama,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Nog een klein vervolg voordat ik me stort op mijn schoolwerk.
Groetjes en veel leesplezier...

moony
*

Een poosje later liep ik samen met Yassir voor obertje te spelen. We moesten mee helpen met tafels dekken, borden vol met eten naar alle tafels te brengen, limonades en fruit. Het was erg druk en ik vond het wel leuk om mee te helpen, anders liep ik alleen maar in de weg. Yassir liep heen en weer met een constante glimlach om zijn mond en de dames stonden bij de deur van de keuken ons de borden door te geven. Nadat iedereen had gegeten, begon de muziek in alle hevigheid terug en de mensen stonden te dansen om het eten sneller te verteren. Ik en Yassir werden naar de keuken gehaald en zaten te eten met de catering jongens. De jongens van Dakka Marrakchia hadden ook niets gegeten en zij kwamen bij ons zitten. De meesten van die jongens kende ik allang en we zaten grapjes te maken, te zingen en te eten. Na het eten moesten we met thee rondlopen. Weer moesten we ons omkleden omdat je dan in speciale kledij rond moest lopen. Het was een hele show, maar voor de nicht van Fadwa zouden we alles willen doen. Nadat ieder van ons zijn kleding had aangetrokken met witte handschoenen moesten we bij de deur van de keuken staan. De helft van ons kreeg een dienblad aangereikt met volle thee kopjes en de ander helft borden vol met verschillende soorten koekjes. Ik kreeg een bord vol koekjes in mijn handen gedrukt en Yassir een dienblad met thee. Ik grijnsde naar hem en ging achter hem staan. We stonden in een lange rij en wachtten tot de nekkafa ons de teken zou geven dat we moesten lopen. Yassir kon zijn handen niet thuis houden en zat te snoepen van mijn bord koekjes. Fadwa die toevallig langskwam gaf hem een tik op zijn hand en keek hem nors aan. Hij lachte verlegen en werd gered door de nekkafa die op dat moment ons de teken gaf dat we door moesten lopen. De band begon een rustig nummer te spelen en ik liep achter de rij aan. Als eerste gingen we helemaal aan het begin van de feestzaal staan en bleven daar een paar minuten staan. De aanwezige mensen begonnen te klappen en nadat we uitgebreid op de videoband waren opgenomen moesten elke 2 van ons een tafel nemen en serveren. Ik liep achter Yassir aan natuurlijk. Iedereen had een kartonnen bordje voor zich waarop ze koekjes konden leggen. Terwijl Yassir ze kopjes thee bediende, liet ik de bord zakken en liet de mensen zelf kiezen wat voor koekjes ze wilden. Toen we bij een tafel kwamen werd mijn aandacht getrokken door een jongen. Het was Amien. Hij had een prachtig pak aan en zag er heel verzorgd uit. Naast hem zat een erg knappe meid, net zo verzorgd of beter zelfs. Ze had bruin krullend haar en lichtblauwe ogen. Haar gezicht leek alsof het door de beste schilder in de wereld was geschilderd. Ze had iets mysterieus over zich, maar desondanks kreeg je het gevoel dat ze te vertrouwen was. Toen ik bij Amien aankwam, verscheen opeens Sohaila.
Hey bediende. Je moet goed voor Amien en Latifa zorgen. Anders krijg je problemen met mij. Zei ze lachend. Ik keek haar vragend aan en ze begon te lachen.
Oh sorry...Amien dat is mijn vriendje Nabile. Begon ze ons voor te stellen. Ik liet de bord op mijn linker hand balanceren en gaf hem een hand. Hij beantwoordde de groet, maar keek me zo minachtend aan dat ik liever de bord met koekjes over hem heen had gegooid. Ik hield me in bedwang terwille van Sohaila en deed alsof ik heel blij was hem te kennen. Ik wist meteen dat we vijanden zouden zijn. Vanaf de eerste moment dat mijn hand zijn koele hand had aangeraakt, was het gevoel dat ik hem niet mocht heel erg aanwezig. Niet mocht was zelfs zwak uitgedrukt. Ik haatte hem en ik had geen idee waarom. Ok...Hij keek me wel erg minachtend aan, maar dat was geen reden om hem te haten. Ik kon het gevoel gewoon niet negeren dat hij mijn vijand was. Ik keek hem recht in zijn ogen en hij keek me onbeschaamd terug.
Dus je bent een bediende hier?, vroeg hij minachtend. Sohaila wou antwoorden maar ik was haar voor.
Ja...Daar verdien ik mijn brood mee. En wat doe jij dan voor werk?, vroeg ik op normale toon. Ik wist al dat hij als programmeur werkte bij een software bedrijf. Maar ik wilde doen alsof ik nog niets wist.
Een beter werk dan wat je nu aan het doen bent..., antwoordde hij terwijl hij me met een kille glimlach uitgebreid bekeek. Op dat moment zou ik hem liever uit zijn stoel trekken en hem in elkaar hebben geslagen. Zo een opgeblazen kwal had ik nog nooit meegemaakt. Ik hield me alleen in omdat het de beste dag in Fatimas leven was en die wilde ik niet voor haar verknallen. Yassir stond ook te luisteren en hij had waarschijnlijk dezelfde gedachten als mij, want hij schraapte zijn keel en ging door met andere mensen serveren. Sohaila zag dat ik mezelf met moeite in bedwang hield en ze liet me kennis maken met Latifa. Ze scheen zijn schoonzus te zijn. Ik gaf haar een hand en ze beantwoordde mijn handdruk met een stevige handdruk, een glimlach, liet mijn hand los en keek weer voor zich. Ze was bang van hem. Dat kon ik gelijk aan haar manier van doen zien. Ik vroeg haar of ze wat koekjes wilde. Ze keek naar Amien die me nog steeds minachtend bekeek en die ik volkomen negeerde. Toen ze zag dat hij met zijn gedachten bij mij was, stak ze haar hand uit en nam een koekje die ze op haar bord legde. Ze keek op en onze ogen ontmoetten elkaar. Ze glimlachte vlug en keek weer voor zich. Ik ging de tafel door en voelde dat Amien me nog steeds minachtend bekeek. Toen het bord leeg was, liep ik ermee naar de keuken en het scheelde een haar of ik het had tegen de muur gegooid. Maar Yassir wist dat ik woedend was en haalde de bord snel uit mijn handen. Ik sloeg tegen de muur om mijn woede te bekoelen. Op 1 dag: Een nachtmerrie die ik niet begreep, een schok door 220V elektriciteit en als laatste Amien. Ik hoopte dat hij het laatste was voor die dag. Sohaila kwam snel aanlopen en hield mijn handen vast. 
Sorry lieverd, normaal is hij een aardige jongen. Ik weet niet wat hem bezielt heeft om zo tegen je te praten... Zei ze.
Nou het ligt waarschijnlijk aan mezelf. Ik heb hem niets gedaan...waarom moest hij me zo vernederen waar alle mensen bij waren? Maar het is nog niet afgelopen tussen ons... zei ik weer glimlachend.
Nee! Nabil...beloof me dat je hem niet gaat slaan als je hem buiten tegenkomt. Beloof me dat Nabil als je van me houdt. Zei ze.
Ik keek haar aan en vroeg me af waarom ze hem beschermde. Maar beschermde ze hem of mij?
Ok ik beloof het je, maar op 1 voorwaarde. Als hij nog n keer weer zo durft te spreken tegen mij dan sla ik hem echt in elkaar. Gaf ik toe.
Ok dat is een deal. Zei ze lachend terwijl ze me omhelsde...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *hahahaha...houd op met me verlegen te maken...ik schaam me diep...
> 
> ik ga snel weer een vervolg zetten.
> 
> Kus,
> 
> moonwalker*


 :knipoog:  don't be!

Xjes Nadia

Ps: Thnx thnx..ga zo door  :stout:

----------


## Lwarda

TOP!!  :duim:  

Groet Sossa  :nijn:

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaats door Moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila,
> 
> Zeker meid...Jij bent ook niet zovaak meer op maroc zeg. Ik dacht dat je afgekickt was.  
> 
> Ik ga zo weer een vervolg zetten.
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*


Hey hey moony,

Ik? Afgekickt? Haha neeh gelukkig niet, maar je kent het probleem denk ik ook. 
School, school en nog eens school. Alleen houd het me niet tegen om je verhaal te lezen hoor. Trouwens je vervolgen waren weer klasse, so keep those hands warm!  :zwaai:  

-X-
Laila

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Graag gedaan meid!
> 
> Ik ga zo weer een stukje bij zetten...
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> moony
> 
> ...


ja is indd lang geleden, ik had problemen met de pc 
maar die zijn gelukkig nu opgelost  :Wink: 
daarom dat ik ook zo laat reageer
je vervolg was  :duim:

----------


## Souma

Heyy,...Moonwalker

 :wow:  de manier hoe je schrijft...echt masallah...je verwoord de gedachtens en gevoelens echt goed....jou verhaal is echt super...

Ik wacht met spanning op jou vervolgjes...

Thalla  :zwaai:

----------


## Amaleke

hey moony

ik moet zeggen dat jou verhaal een van de verhalen is die ik het liefste lees en waarvoor ik speciaal op deze site kom ecjht waar woellah tbarkelah!!
maar wil je me even zeggen wie die amien is die nabil zo minachtend aankeek op de trouw 
toen kon ik even ni volgen 
vanwaar komt die en wie ishij
ja sorry voor het ongemak!!
boussa kbira van amal
:-)

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> * don't be!
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: Thnx thnx..ga zo door *



 :knipoog: 

Ik heb echt nog geen tijd gehad om een stukje te schrijven...Het is nu middernacht en morgen moet ik vroeg op omdat ik met een paar vrienden naar six-flags ga...Eindelijk een beetje relaxen.  :knipoog: 

Zosnel ik weer wat tijd heb schrijf ik een vervolg...

groetjes en thallay,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *TOP!!  
> 
> Groet Sossa *


Thx.  :Smilie: 

groet,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ja is indd lang geleden, ik had problemen met de pc 
> maar die zijn gelukkig nu opgelost 
> daarom dat ik ook zo laat reageer
> je vervolg was *


Iedereen heeft problemen met de pc de laatste tijd...gelukkig is het opgelost.
Bedankt voor je compliment...

Groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyy,...Moonwalker
> 
>  de manier hoe je schrijft...echt masallah...je verwoord de gedachtens en gevoelens echt goed....jou verhaal is echt super...
> 
> Ik wacht met spanning op jou vervolgjes...
> 
> Thalla *


Hey Souma,

dank je wel voor je compliment meid... :nerveus: 

En je bent welkom als nieuwe fan.  :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Amaleke_ 
> *hey moony
> 
> ik moet zeggen dat jou verhaal een van de verhalen is die ik het liefste lees en waarvoor ik speciaal op deze site kom ecjht waar woellah tbarkelah!!
> maar wil je me even zeggen wie die amien is die nabil zo minachtend aankeek op de trouw 
> toen kon ik even ni volgen 
> vanwaar komt die en wie ishij
> ja sorry voor het ongemak!!
> boussa kbira van amal
> :-)*


Hey Amaleke,

Dank je wel meid...Ik ben blij dat je mijn verhaal zo goed vindt.

Amien is de broer van Sihem. En Sihem was de beste vriendin van Sohaila en Fadwa. Lees eff het onderstaande uit het verhaal dan begrijp je het beter:



> Wachtend totdat het mijn beurt zou zijn om te bestellen keek ik om naar Sohaila en zag tot mijn verbazing een jongen die met haar stond te praten. Hij kwam me vaag bekend voor en Sohaila scheen goed met hem op te kunnen schieten. Toen we hadden betaald en naar de dames liepen zag ik hem net in een dure BMW cabrio stappen met een kenteken uit Nederland. 
> Wie was dat Sohaila?, vroeg ik haar terwijl ik naar de auto bleef kijken en haar haar ijsje overhandigde.
> Herinner je je nog Sihem?, vroeg ze me lachend.
> Sihem...haar naam kwam me vaag bekend voor, maar ik kon er maar niet opkomen. Ik pijnigde mijn hoofd om de naam aan een gezicht te koppelen, maar het hielp niets. Elke keer dat er een gezicht verscheen glipte het weer weg.
> Bedoel je de meid die 3 jaar geleden getrouwd was met die gast uit Frankrijk?, vroeg Yassir. Ze was toch jullie beste vriendin?. Vragend keek hij naar de dames.
> Toen ik de woorden Trouwde en Frankrijk hoorde verscheen het gezicht van Sihem voor mijn ogen. Hoe kon ik haar vergeten? Ze was de beste vriendin van Sohaila en Fadwa tot ze 3 jaar geleden met iemand uit Frankrijk was getrouwd, maar omdat ze alweer 3 jaar niet meer kwam naar Marokko was ik haar helemaal vergeten.
> Tuurlijk...Wat ben ik dom. Nu herinner ik me haar ook. Een heel aardige meid. Was dat haar man?, vroeg ik Sohaila.
> Nee joh. Dat is Amine!, zei ze nog steeds lachend.
> Amine? Bedoel je haar broer? Wat doet hij in Nederland?, vroeg ik verbaasd. Ik kende hem alleen van gezicht en ik sprak hem nooit ook al was hij de broer van de beste vriendin van Sohaila.


ik hoop dat je het nu een beetje beter begrijpt en het is helemaal geen moeite meid.

Boussa terug,

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Sorry dames en heren,

Zomer periode betekent ook de drukste periode. Ieder leraar geeft extra huiswerk omdat ie denkt dat zijn vak het enige dat belangrijk is, en wij maar zitten zwoegen. Gelukkig is het nog niet zo warm buiten.
Hier nog een vervolg voordat ik verder ga met mijn huiswerk.

Spreek jullie later,

kisses,

moony
*

Rare meid, dacht ik bij mezelf toen ze wegliep om Fadwa te helpen. Yassir stond een stuk verderop met een lollie in zijn mond. Ik liep naar hem toe en vroeg hem of hij er nog eentje had. Zonder naar me te kijken stak hij zijn hand naar me toe. Dankbaar nam ik de lollie aan. 
Rare gast he?, vroeg hij me.
Vertel mij wat. Antwoordde ik.
Je hebt er goed aan gedaan om hem niet in elkaar te slaan. Anders was de hele avond verpest voor Fatima. Zei hij.
Ja daar dacht ik ook aan. Maar ja...het doet me wel wat weet je...Hij zit in een lekker stoel de hele dag binnen en doet waar hij goed in is. Ik mag alleen dromen dat ik ooit zijn niveau bereik. Als ik er goed over nadenk heeft hij wel gelijk om minachtend te doen. Zei ik terwijl ik naar de grond keek.
Dat slaat dus helemaal nergens op Nabil. Een mens is wat hij is en wat hij voelt voor anderen. Ik weet dat je een hart van goud hebt en dat zeg ik niet omdat je mijn beste vriend bent. Als hij alleen al een stukje van jou hart had zou hij nooit zulke dingen tegen je hebben gezegd. Wat heeft hij nou allemaal? Een auto, een huis waarschijlijk en geld op de bank? Neemt hij dat mee als hij morgen doodgaat? Antwoordde hij.
Ik had Yassir nooit eerder zo eerlijk horen praten en het deed me wat dat hij er zo overna dacht.
Je hebt gelijk bro. Laten we gaan kijken of we nog iemand kunnen helpen. Zei ik. Ik draaide me om en botste tegen Adil die net aankwam lopen. 
Hey sorry Nabil. Maar ik zag dat je boos was. Wat is er?, vroeg hij me.
Oh niets hoor. Maak je niet druk en wat doe jij hier zonder Fatima?, vroeg ik hem lachend.
Oh aub...spaar me. Zei hij met een klagelijke stem. Ik weet niet hoe Fatima het volhoudt om elke keer andere kleren aan te trekken. Ik denk zelfs dat ze het leuk vindt. Maar ik kan er niet om lachen. Elke keer weer met haar naar binnen lopen en alle mensen die me aankijken. Dat is echt enerverend. 
Hahahahaha...Kom op Adil. Nog een paar uurtjes dan ben je vrij om te gaan met Fatima waar je maar naartoe wilt. Hield ik hem voor.
Als ik die paar uren overleef ja. Zei hij lachend. Op dat moment werd hij geroepen door de nekkafa en ik liep samen met Yassir naar de keuken om te kijken of we nog wat konden doen. Alles scheen in orde te zijn en we werden bedankt door zowel de moeder van Fatima als die van Adil. Ik kuste ze allebei op hen hoofd en zei dat het helemaal geen moeite was. Yassir deed hetzelfde en we liepen naar een kamer waar we onze normale kleding voor de tweede keer die avond aantrokken. We brachten de andere kleding naar de Nekkafa en ik hoorde hoe Fatima het schaterde van het lachen. Zij had het zeker naar haar zin, dacht ik blij. Toen ze ons zag omhelsde ze ons allebei en bedankte ons dat we haar en Adil op de El3emmaria hadden opgetild. We lachten haar toe en liepen weer naar buiten waar Fadwa en Sohaila ons stonden op te wachten. Toen ze ons zagen trokken ze ons mee om te gaan dansen.
Hey dames...Hebben jullie niets anders te doen dan dansen? vroeg ik lachend.
Nee Nabil. Je komt er niet zo makkelijk vanaf...We hebben alles al achter de rug en we mogen nu de rest van de avond gaan dansen. Riep Sohaila terwijl ze me nog steeds achter haar aantrok. We liepen naar binnen en tot mijn schrik stond er niemand te dansen. Yassir trok het zich helemaal niet aan en liep al met Fadwa te dansen naar de dansvloer. Ik smeekte Sohaila om even te wachten totdat het wat drukker werd, maar het leek alsof ze opeens doof was geworden. Hopeloos dacht ik bijmezelf. Meer dan 500 mensen zaten om de dansvloer heen en ik voelde me niet op mijn gemak tussen al die mensen te gaan dansen. Maar toen ik eenmaal de smaak te pakken kreeg was ik niet meer te stoppen. Sohaila en Fadwa waren professionele dansers. Op hen vrije tijd zetten ze een chaabi CD en dansten zich suf. Ik en Yassir kregen les van hen en ik was ze dankbaar voor alle lessen want die kwamen me nu goed van pas. Fadwa liep al haar familieleden te zoeken en naar de dansvloer te sleuren en voordat we het wisten stond de hele dansvloer vol met dansende mensen. Het begon benauwd te worden en ik voelde hoe mijn overhemd aan mijn rug kleefde door de zweet. Ik trok mijn colbert uit en hing het aan een stoel in de buurt en ging weer dansen. Yassir had al hetzelfde gedaan. De band speelde maar door en de meeste mensen gingen weer naar hen plaats na een half uur dansen. Ik, Yassir, Fadwa en Sohaila stonden als enigen nog te dansen toen de band besloot om egyptische muziek te gaan spelen. Op chaabi muziek danste ik wel goed, maar egyptische muziek kon ik al helemaal niet. Yassir keek me aan en we besloten om te gaan zitten. Ik nam mijn colbert van de stoel en ging zitten kijken naar de dames. Het verbaasde me niets dat ze op Egyptisch muziek konden dansen. Ze deden niets anders die twee. Ze dansten precies hetzelfde en alle mensen zaten te klappen op de ritme van de muziek mee. Toen ze klaar waren klapten alle aanwezigen voor hen. Sohaila en Fadwa keken elkaar glimlachend aan en buigten voor de menigte. Ze kwamen op ons aflopen en vroegen ons of we wat wilden gaan zingen. 
Met mijn stem zeker?, vroeg ik Sohaila.
Ja wat is er mee? Doe normaal Nabil. Het is Fatimas avond, dus asjeblieeeeeeeeeeft!, smeekte ze.
Ok ok..., zei ik kijkend naar Yassir die al naar de band was gelopen en hen vroeg om een nummer te spelen. Toen ik op weg naar hem was hoorde ik de melodie van de bekendste chaabi liedje ooit El3alwa. Ik glimlachte en ging naast hem staan. We namen microfoons en hij begon met zingen. De dames waren superblij en gingen weer dansen. Na dat nummer gingen we door met Essamawi en daarna besloten we met 3aita Daoudia. De meeste mensen gingen dansen op het laatste liedje die we zongen want het was toen de superhit van Daoudi. Terwijl we zongen kwamen veel mensen ons geld op onze overhemden hangen. Toen we klaar waren trokken we dat geld uit onze overhemd en gaven het aan de band. Lachend bedankten we de band en gingen weer zitten. Het was toen bijna afgelopen. Fatima zou nu haar laatste pak voor die avond aantrekken. Het was natuurlijk de witte trouwjurk. Toen ze kwam binnenloopen met haar hand verstrengeld in de hand van Adil stond iedereen op en begon voor ze te klappen. Fatima straalde van blijdschap en Adil leek zo door de grond te willen zakken. Een paar minuten later liepen ze achtervolgd door mensen het gebouw weer uit. Nu zouden ze in een auto gaan rijden, met toeterend autos achter hen aan. Eerst zouden ze 7 rondjes rond de Witte Moskee maken zoals de traditie was en daarna gaan ze naar de park waar er fotos gemaakt zouden worden. Ik zag hoe Sohaila en Fadwa bij de auto van Amien stonden te wachten tot ze in mochten stoppen en ik voelde een steek van jaloezie. Als ik een auto had zou mijn vriendin niet eens hoeven te wachten tot zo een opgeblazen kikker als Amien haar mee zou kunnen nemen met zijn auto. Ik zag hem aan komen lopen en van ver op de afstandbediening klikken. De meiden stapten gelijk in en ik keek hem nogmaals aan. Hij keek me glimlachend aan en stapte zijn auto in. Ik had gelijk dat ik hem haatte...en mijn vriendin ging zomaar met hem mee. Maar wat zou ik tegen haar moeten zeggen? Hij was tenslotte de broer van haar beste vriendin. Ik merkte opeens dat Latifa niet bij hem was. Waar was zij gebleven? Dacht ik. Voordat ik mijn gedachte afhad verscheen ze opeens voor me. Ze gaf me een hand en ik voelde hoe ze me een briefje doorgaf. Ze glimlachte nerveus en liep snel weg toen Amien begon te toeteren.


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Hey hey moony,
> 
> Ik? Afgekickt? Haha neeh gelukkig niet, maar je kent het probleem denk ik ook. 
> School, school en nog eens school. Alleen houd het me niet tegen om je verhaal te lezen hoor. Trouwens je vervolgen waren weer klasse, so keep those hands warm!  
> 
> -X-
> Laila*


Hahahahaha....

Begin aub niet over school...Ik heb er mijn buik meer dan vol van... :knipoog: 
Maar ja...daarvoor zijn we hier toch? Volhouden meid, nog maar 6 weken en dan zit het erop inshallah.
Veel succes nog met je school en tot gauw...

Groetjes,

moony

P.s.: Bedankt voor je compliment.

----------


## n8melodie

Ik ben al een tijdje een trouwe fan van je. Ik ben nog nooit in Marokko geweest, geeft je verhaal een goed beeld van het leven daar? Voor zover ik het zie heb je echt talent. Als er later ooit nog eens een boek van je uitkomt zal ik het zeker lezen  :Smilie:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door n8melodie_ 
> *Ik ben al een tijdje een trouwe fan van je. Ik ben nog nooit in Marokko geweest, geeft je verhaal een goed beeld van het leven daar? Voor zover ik het zie heb je echt talent. Als er later ooit nog eens een boek van je uitkomt zal ik het zeker lezen *


Hoi n8melodie,
Dat is dus de eerste keer dat je de moed hebt om een reactie te plaatsen?  :knipoog: 

Mijn verhaal geeft een beeld van Marokko gezien door mijn ogen en die van jongere mensen. Als je een ouder iemand vraagt hoe marokko uitziet zal hij waarschijnlijk iets heel anders gaan vertellen. Maar in mijn verhaal geef ik marokko op zijn best. En je moet zeker een keer naar Marokko gaan, je bent van harte welkom.  :tik: 

Dank je wel voor je compliment.  :nerveus: 

Het duurt nog wel eff voordat ik een boek uitbreng, dat staat wel op mijn lijst van dingen die ik graag wil doen in de toekomst.  :knipoog: 

Groetjes,

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> 
> Ik heb echt nog geen tijd gehad om een stukje te schrijven...Het is nu middernacht en morgen moet ik vroeg op omdat ik met een paar vrienden naar six-flags ga...Eindelijk een beetje relaxen. 
> 
> Zosnel ik weer wat tijd heb schrijf ik een vervolg...
> 
> groetjes en thallay,
> 
> moony*


En was het leuk?

Ik heb je vervolgjes kunnen lezen :blozen: , eindelijk..cause my internet is uhm sick :hihi: ..

Thnx mistah...ga snel verder

Xjes Nadia

Ps: alles goed verder op school?

----------


## MiSS BooGy

[GLOW=red]sooo is echtt een goed verhaal mann....
ga snel verderrrr...je hebtt zeker talenttt!!!

dikke kus hindd[/GLOW]

----------


## sahrouwia

hey moonwalker

lang niet gesproken man
jij blijft me verbazen met jou goede verhalen joh
en beter ga je snel verder

alleen wat ik ff wou melden ik krijg niet elke keer jou verhalen te zien dat vindt ik egt jammer
ik weet niet of je het je nog kan herineren 
dat ik jou vroeg als je klaar was het te sturen naar mijn mail
maar goed jij hebt een ook zeker een drukje leventje school enzo
maar zou het toch willen ik weet niet of het wel uberhoud kan maar als het kan wil ik het heel graag 
en mijn mail [email protected]

gr sahrouwia 
en su6 met je tentames als je die hebt binnen kort

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door n8melodie_ 
> *
> Het had niet zozeer met moed te maken als dat ik te lui was om een nickname aan te maken 
> 
> Maar nu ik zelf ook met een verhaal bezig ben besef ik hoe leuk het is als er gereageerd wordt. Ik zou wel op meer verhalen willen reageren maar ik heb het net als iedereen een beetje druk 
> 
> Wie weet kom ik nog eens in Marokko. Bedankt voor je vriendelijke woorden *


Hahahahahaha...
Nog luier en dan word je net als mij... :tong uitsteken: 

Cool...Zosnel ik vrije tijd heb ga ik je verhaal lezen. Ben echt benieuwd.

Doen! Komen naar Marokko bedoel ik...en graag gedaan meid. Je bent nog steeds van harte welkom.

laters,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *En was het leuk?
> 
> Ik heb je vervolgjes kunnen lezen, eindelijk..cause my internet is uhm sick..
> 
> Thnx mistah...ga snel verder
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: alles goed verder op school?*


Was superleuk ja! :d Jammer dat je er niet bij was... :tong uitsteken: 

Je internet is ziek? Allah ieshafieha... :knipoog: 

No problem meid

Groetjes,
moony

P.S.: Jawel...gaat lekker...Heb net gehoord dat ik een 9 heb gehaald voor het laatste project dus... :knipoog:  En jij?

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door MiSS BooGy_ 
> *[GLOW=red]sooo is echtt een goed verhaal mann....
> ga snel verderrrr...je hebtt zeker talenttt!!!
> 
> dikke kus hindd[/GLOW]*


Dank je wel hind voor je compliment... :nerveus: 

Ik ga zosnel mogelijk verder.

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sahrouwia_ 
> *hey moonwalker
> 
> lang niet gesproken man
> jij blijft me verbazen met jou goede verhalen joh
> en beter ga je snel verder
> 
> alleen wat ik ff wou melden ik krijg niet elke keer jou verhalen te zien dat vindt ik egt jammer
> ik weet niet of je het je nog kan herineren 
> ...


Hey meid...

Jazeker lang niet gesproken! Waar was je?  :grote grijns: 
Dank je wel voor je compliment...en ik ga zeker snel verder voordat je me in elkaar gaat slaan of zo...

Ik weet nog dat ik je heb beloofd om je mijn verhaal te sturen, alleen is het nog lang niet af...Ik ben nog pas begonnen met het verhaal eigenlijk ook al lijkt het lang...er komt nog meer...

Ik beloof je om het je te sturen wanneer het af is...

Ik ga je nu alvast toevoegen op mijn msn lijst... :grote grijns:  

groetjes,

moony

P.S.: Ik heb geen tentamens, alleen projecten die ingeleverd moeten worden...Jij ook veel succes met wat je ook moet doen...

----------


## moonwalker

*
Sorry allemaal...

Ik weet dat iedereen bezig is met examens, tentamens en projecten...Dus ik verwacht ook niet veel reacties tot eind Juni! 

Maar in ieder geval...hier is er dan nog een vervolgje...

groetjes,

moony
*


Nee he...Niet weer....Waarom krijg ik nou altijd briefjes van dames? Maar dit keer zou het hen niet lukken om me te scheiden van Sohaila. Ik liep terug naar een stoel en Yassir kwam naast me staan.
Hier...Lees maar voor. Zei ik tegen hem terwijl ik hem de brief doorgaf.
Wat heb jij toch met brieven?, vroeg hij terwijl hij de brief opende.
Dat vraag ik me ook af. Je was er de hele tijd bij en je hebt gezien dat ik niets had gedaan. Dus vertel me niet dat ik die brief niet had moeten aannemen. Vertelde ik hem.
Maak je geen zorgen. Lees zelf wat ze schrijft. Zei hij en gaf me de brief.
Ik keek hem onderzoekend aan, maar hij weigerde iets te zeggen. Met een zucht keek ik naar de brief in mijn hand.

_
Salam Nabil,

Ik wil me hierbij verontschuldigen voor de manier waarop Amien je vanavond had behandelt. Hij is altijd zo tegen andere mensen. Ik was bang dat je hem in elkaar zou slaan, maar gelukkig deed je dat niet. Hij is het niet waard.

Je zult je wel afvragen waarom ik me verontschuldig in zijn plaats. Het is omdat ik zijn schoonzus ben en hij kwam achter iets wat ik had gedaan. Hij loopt me nu te chanteren en daar kan ik niets tegen doen. Ik ben als de dood dat hij iets gaat vertellen aan mijn ouders. Als hij bij ons thuis komt is hij een gentleman. Mijn ouders zijn allebei gek op hem en ze denken dat hij met mij wil trouwen. Daar denkt hij niet eens aan. Hij vindt het leuk om de baas te spelen over andere mensen. Maar ja...het was mijn eigen fout dat ik hem vertrouwde en het hem had verteld. Ik weet hoe het voelt om zo behandelt te worden zoals je behandelt was vandaag. Ik voelde echt met je mee en ik wilde me verontschuldigen in zijn plaats. Ik hoop dat je mijn verontschuldigingen aanvaardt.

Veel liefs,

Latifa.

p.s.: Je danst erg goed. Tbarkellah 3liek.
_
Ik las de brief drie keer en verbaasde me hoe lief deze meid was. Yassir trok de brief uit mijn hand en stak het in vuur. Hij keek me glimlachend aan.
Hoe doe je dat Nabil?, vroeg hij me.
Hoe doe ik wat?, vroeg ik hem onschuldig.
Doe niet zo onschuldig...Hoe krijg je het elke keer voor elkaar om een meid te laten denken dat je lief bent. Vroeg hij glimlachend.
Ik barstte in lachen uit en sloeg hem speels tegen zijn buik.
Dat vertel ik je nog weleens Yassir..., zei ik lachend.
Ok dan...Maar eff serieus. Ze is wel erg knap, dat moet zelfs ik toegeven. Zei hij.
Laat Fadwa dat maar niet horen...Ik heb mijn les geleerd Yassir. Ik ben blij met Sohaila en schoonheid is niet alleen van buiten maar ook van binnen. Ik hoef het je niet uit te leggen, je hebt Fadwa al. Zei ik met een knipoog. 
Ja gelukkig wel ja... glimlachte hij.
We liepen weer naar buiten en kregen een kop koffie van de moeder van Fatima. We bedankten haar. Buiten kwamen net de eerste lichten van de nieuwde dag over de horizon. Het magische uur zoals ik het noemde. Het moment tussen twee werelden. Licht en Donker. Elke keer als ik dat schouwspel zag kreeg ik de rillingen. Het was een beetje koud geworden en ik sloeg mijn handen om de kop koffie. Een half uur later was het helemaal licht geworden en mensen die vroeg moesten beginnen met hen werk liepen langzaam langs. Ik wou net vragen aan Yassir hoelang ze nog zouden wegblijven toen we de auto van Amien zagen aankomen. Hij stopte voor ons neus, stapte uit en deed als een echte heer de deur voor de dames open. Behalve Fadwa en Sohaila zaten er nog 3 andere meiden achter in de auto die ik niet kende. Ze schonken mij en Yassir een snelle blik toe en waren weer geinteresseerd in Amien. Sohaila kwam naar me toe en zag dat ik waarschijlijk boos aan het kijken was.
Wat is er?, vroeg ze me.
Niets...Ik wou alleen dat ik een auto had zodat je niet hoefde te gaan met hem. Zei ik tegen haar.
Oh Nabil. Het spijt me. Echt ik had geen bedoelingen ermee...maar Fatima wilde ons bij haar hebben en alle andere autos waren vol. Ik had niet met hem mee moeten gaan... zei ze terwijl ze naar de grond keek en haar ogen zich vulden met tranen.
Hey lieverd....Ik bedoel er niets mee. Het is nog steeds je leven. Als je met hem wilt gaan dan ga je toch? Ik bedoelde alleen dat ik liever een auto had zodat je niet hoefde te wachten op iemand anders. Zei ik tegen haar.
Nee Nabil. Nadat hij je zo had behandelt vanavond had ik niet met hem moeten meegaan. Wat heeft me toch bezield?, vroeg ze huilend.
Hey...Het spijt me ok? Ik neem het je echt niet kwalijk. Bovendien als Fatima dat wou dan had ik je zelf met hem gestuurd als je niet ging. Zei ik tegen haar.
Er verscheen een glimlach rond haar mond en ze omhelsde me. Fluisterend vertelde ze me elke keer weer hoeveel spijt ze had en ik antwoordde elke keer dat ik haar niets kwalijk nam...

De dames zouden eerst helpen met opdruimen en daarna Elftoer (de ontbijt) voor de getrouwde stel klaar moeten maken. Ik en Yassir mochten helpen bij het opruimen van de feestzaal. Toen we daarmee klaar waren kregen we een lift van de vader van Fatima naar zijn huis. Daar troffen we dames aan die drie karren voorgetrokken door paarden aan het vullen waren. Ze zetten dienbladen met 7enna, brood, melk, eieren, kleding en nog veel meer spullen op. Ik en Yassir werden meteen meegetrokken en we moesten de zware dingen naar beneden brengen. Overal liepen er kleine kindertjes rond en ik was twee keer bijna van de trap afgedonderd door zo een kind. Toen alles op zijn plaats stond, kwamen vrouwen en mannen rond de karren staan. Een groep van Dakka Marrakchia begon muziek te spelen en de karren zetten zich in beweging richting het huis van Adil. Ons werk was vooral toezien dat er geen spullen werden gejat door omringende mensen. Maar in de tussentijd zongen we ook mee en dansten als we stil stonden. Toen we bij het huis van Adil aankwamen bleven de spullen een moment op de karren en we moesten ze weer afhalen en het huis binnenbrengen. Met familieleden van zowel Fatima als Adil, brachten we alles een kamer in die op slot werd gedaan. Toen alles afgeladen was bracht Adil ons naar een kamer die hij op slot deed en bij ons kwam zitten. De kamer was vol met eten en hij nodigde ons uit om wat te eten. Ik bedankte hem...het was pas elf uur s ochtends en ik voelde er niets voor om wat te gaan eten. Ik nam wel een kop koffie. Yassir daarentegen pakte een bord en ging aan de slag. Ik keek hem glimlachend aan en vroeg me af wat voor soort maag hij toch had. Adil zag dat we moe waren en hijzelf was ook moe, maar we hoorden aan de andere kant dat de dames niet van plan waren om hem rustig met zijn vrouw te laten, dus deed ik mijn schoenen uit en ging op een seddari (marokkaanse bank) liggen. Toen ik naar de plafond lag te kijken, hoorde ik de dames zingen en grapjes maken. Iemand kwam aan de deur rommelen, maar toen hij merkte dat het op slot was liep hij weer weg. Ik keek naar Adil die ook zijn schoenen had uitgedaan en naar de plafond lag te staren en zei: Adil...Hartelijk gefeliciteerd jongen. Je treft het met Fatima en zij met jou.
Hij keek me glimlachend aan en antwoordde: Dank je wel Nabil. El3koeba liek (dat jij als volgende gaat trouwen) en ook Yassir. Jullie treffen het ook met Fadwa en Sohaila. Ik ken Fadwa allang, maar Sohaila heb ik vanavond pas leren kennen en Fatima is gek op jullie.
Glimlachend keek ik naar het plafond, hoorde hoe Yassir op de seddari achter mij lag te snurken en nog steeds glimlachend viel ik in een diepe slaap...


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey
heel mooi jongen  :grote grijns:  
goed geschreven
en bedankt voor je vervolg 
en je verhaal komt denk ik voor de meeste mensen hier op de 1ste plaats  :knipoog: 

hou je goed jongen

----------


## n8melodie

Erg mooi Moonwalker  :Smilie: 
Sterkte met je opleiding, inshallah zul je daar net zoveel talent voor hebben als voor verhalen schrijven.  :zwaai:

----------


## Naima_xx

tbarkelah a3il!!! Je bent en blijft 1 van mijn favoriete schijvers!! 
Wallah ik ben trots op je!!

Ga snel verder! 

 :kusgrijs:  kusje, Naima

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey
> heel mooi jongen  
> goed geschreven
> en bedankt voor je vervolg 
> en je verhaal komt denk ik voor de meeste mensen hier op de 1ste plaats 
> 
> hou je goed jongen*


Dank je wel meid en graag gedaan hoor!  :knipoog: 

Nah...het verhaal op het 1ste plaats behoort zeker aan mijn goede vriendin rwina_zina "zin in marokko"  :knipoog: 

thallay en tot gauw,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door n8melodie_ 
> *Erg mooi Moonwalker 
> Sterkte met je opleiding, inshallah zul je daar net zoveel talent voor hebben als voor verhalen schrijven. *


Dank je wel n8melodie!  :Smilie: 

Bedankt hoor...met het opleiding gaat wel goed hamdoelillah. Ik wens je hetzelfde meid.

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *tbarkelah a3il!!! Je bent en blijft 1 van mijn favoriete schijvers!! 
> Wallah ik ben trots op je!!
> 
> Ga snel verder! 
> 
>  kusje, Naima*


hahahaha... :nerveus: 

Dank je wel meid...Ik hoop dat ik je trots waardig ben.

groetjes,

moony

----------


## Naima_xx

hey lieverd, 
alles goed met je??
ewa wanneer ga je verder met je verhaal? ik zie dat je online bent, ewa zchrijf nog even wat waga??


bigg boussa, naima

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *hahahaha...
> 
> Dank je wel meid...Ik hoop dat ik je trots waardig ben.
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> moony*



nou jongen... geloof me! Je bent mijn trots zeker waard!!!! ga snel verder!!

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *hey lieverd, 
> alles goed met je??
> ewa wanneer ga je verder met je verhaal? ik zie dat je online bent, ewa zchrijf nog even wat waga??
> 
> 
> bigg boussa, naima*


Hey lieverd,

Ja het gaat wel lekker dank je...Met jou dan?

Ik ga zosnel verder meid wallah...Maar niet vandaag...Moet wat info zoeken op internet.  :knipoog: 

boussa terug,

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Was superleuk ja! :d Jammer dat je er niet bij was...
> 
> Je internet is ziek? Allah ieshafieha...
> 
> No problem meid
> 
> Groetjes,
> moony
> ...


Jah jammer jah :hihi: ..

Ameen InshaAllah :blozen: ...

Thnx voor het vervolg..is kewl maan..ga snellll verderrrr..k kan nie meer wachten swaaa

Xjes Nadia  :pimp:

----------


## Lwarda

Mooi vervolg tbarkelah.  :duim: 

K heb een gevoel dat er iets gaat gebeuren.  :argwaan:  


 :Wink: 


Ps: Verder alles goed met je Moony? 

Groet Sossa.  :knipoog:

----------


## Nido

Hmmzz altijd als het interessant begint te worden, begint moony niet te schrijven. Wech moet ik het met geweld uit je komen halen wella? :grote grijns: 

Xjes Nadia

PS: vervollllgggg  :boogie:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Hmmzz altijd als het interessant begint te worden, begint moony niet te schrijven. Wech moet ik het met geweld uit je komen halen wella?
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> PS: vervollllgggg *


Jah echt wel..

Ey,als je hulp nodig hebt dan pm je me maar. 

We laten hem eerst het hele verhaal plaatsen en dan gaan we em...  :plet:   :grote grijns:  


Groet Sossa.  :knipoog:

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahahaha....
> 
> Begin aub niet over school...Ik heb er mijn buik meer dan vol van...
> Maar ja...daarvoor zijn we hier toch? Volhouden meid, nog maar 6 weken en dan zit het erop inshallah.
> Veel succes nog met je school en tot gauw...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> ...



HEY MOONY,

Het zit erop voor mij dit (school)jaar, nu alleen nog de examens uitslag en genieten van de vakantie. Ik wens je veel suc-6 in de komende weken met school, die zijn het drukst.  :student:  

Zodra je weer de tijd hebt, kan je ons verassen met een lange vervolg vr de zomervakantie!  :Wink:  

-X-

Laila

----------


## n8melodie

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey lieverd,
> 
> Ja het gaat wel lekker dank je...Met jou dan?
> 
> Ik ga zosnel verder meid wallah...Maar niet vandaag...Moet wat info zoeken op internet. 
> 
> boussa terug,
> 
> moony*


Duurt eeerrrrggg lang, die info zoeken.  :puh:  

Groetjes Malika



 :knipoog:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Jah echt wel..
> 
> Ey,als je hulp nodig hebt dan pm je me maar. 
> 
> We laten hem eerst het hele verhaal plaatsen en dan gaan we em...   
> 
> 
> Groet Sossa. *



Zie je wel, ben dus niet de enige die het heeft opgemerkt :Smilie: ..

Zal ik zeer zker doen :knipoog: 

Xjes Nadia  :maroc:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Jah jammer jah..
> 
> Ameen InshaAllah...
> 
> Thnx voor het vervolg..is kewl maan..ga snellll verderrrr..k kan nie meer wachten swaaa
> 
> Xjes Nadia *


Hahahaha...

Graag gedaan meid...Morgen heb ik een half uurtje tijd tussen 2 vakken dan zet ik wel een vervolg.

Nu moet ik van 18:00 tot 21:00 een les volgen terwijl het buiten 26 graden is...damn... :frons: 

Spreek je gauw weer,


kus

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Mooi vervolg tbarkelah. 
> 
> K heb een gevoel dat er iets gaat gebeuren.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bedankt meid...allah iebarkfiek...!

Er gaan veel dingen gebeuren hoor... :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Hmmzz altijd als het interessant begint te worden, begint moony niet te schrijven. Wech moet ik het met geweld uit je komen halen wella?
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> PS: vervollllgggg *


Hehehehe...Ik moet toch de spanning erin houden?

Wajo...ben jij zo een vrouw die haar man in elkaar slaat? Blijf waar je bent...ik schrijf wel een vervolg beloofd!

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Jah echt wel..
> 
> Ey,als je hulp nodig hebt dan pm je me maar. 
> 
> We laten hem eerst het hele verhaal plaatsen en dan gaan we em...   
> 
> 
> Groet Sossa. *


Hahahaha...Dank je wel schat...Ik heb alleen hulp bij programmeren! Kan iemand hier goed programmeren? Of met de programma Flash werken? Dan ben ik jullie zeer dankbaar... :Smilie: 

Het verhaal maak ik nooit helemaal af zodat jullie niet kunnen doen wat jullie in gedachten hebben... :tong uitsteken: 

kus,
moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *HEY MOONY,
> 
> Het zit erop voor mij dit (school)jaar, nu alleen nog de examens uitslag en genieten van de vakantie. Ik wens je veel suc-6 in de komende weken met school, die zijn het drukst.  
> 
> Zodra je weer de tijd hebt, kan je ons verassen met een lange vervolg vr de zomervakantie!  
> 
> -X-
> 
> Laila*


Hey Laila!

Top meid! Inshallah ben je geslaagd dan geniet je van de vakantie veel beter!  :knipoog: 
Dank je wel meid, komt wel goed inshallah. Nog maar 3 weken te gaan inshallah.

Morgen schrijf ik nog een stukje beloofd...Maar ik heb alleen een half uur de tijd, dus het wordt niet te lang!  :knipoog: 

kus en tot gauw,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door n8melodie_ 
> *Duurt eeerrrrggg lang, die info zoeken.  
> 
> Groetjes Malika
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahaha...
Ik heb heel trage internet toegang  :tong uitsteken: 

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Zie je wel, ben dus niet de enige die het heeft opgemerkt..
> 
> Zal ik zeer zker doen
> 
> Xjes Nadia *


Jij denkt alleen aan klapjes uitdelen sjongejonge...denk aan iets anders meid...Ik houd ook van je hoor... :tong uitsteken: 

kus,

moony

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Bedankt meid...allah iebarkfiek...!
> 
> Er gaan veel dingen gebeuren hoor...
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> moony*



Spannend hoor!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...Dank je wel schat...Ik heb alleen hulp bij programmeren! Kan iemand hier goed programmeren? Of met de programma Flash werken? Dan ben ik jullie zeer dankbaar...
> 
> Het verhaal maak ik nooit helemaal af zodat jullie niet kunnen doen wat jullie in gedachten hebben...
> 
> kus,
> moony*


Ehmm... heb je het wel helemaal begrepen..K zou S-Sou. helpen om jouw te...  :auw:  . 

Als je nie snel een langggg vervolg plaatst.  :grote grijns: 

Maar je hebt wel gelijk..we kunnen je nie afmaken anders krijgen we de rest nie van het verhaal,dan moeten we maar iets anders bedenken...maare komt wel goed.  :tong uitsteken: 


Kus Sossa.  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Ehmm... heb je het wel helemaal begrepen..K zou S-Sou. helpen om jouw te...  . 
> 
> Als je nie snel een langggg vervolg plaatst. 
> 
> Maar je hebt wel gelijk..we kunnen je nie afmaken anders krijgen we de rest nie van het verhaal,dan moeten we maar iets anders bedenken...maare komt wel goed. 
> 
> 
> Kus Sossa. *


Yep i got the point!  :knipoog: 

Daarom zei ik ook dat ik het verhaal niet ging afmaken, dan kunnen jullie me natuurlijk niets doen zolang jullie niet weten wat er nog zou gebeuren.  :tong uitsteken: 

Hier komt een vervolg dan,

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*

Ok ok...ik heb jullie genoeg gepest denk ik...

Hier komt dan nog een vervolg...veel leesplezier en tot gauw weer inshallah. (wordt weer maanden later denken jullie zeker  )

kus,

moony
*

Toen ik wakker werd, was de deur open en Adil lag niet meer op zijn plaats. Yassir lag met open ogen naar het plafond te staren en ik trok hem overeind. We trokken onze schoenen aan en liepen naar de woonkamer. Ik keek naar de klok en zag dat het iets over vieren was. Sohaila kwam aanlopen uit de keuken, zag me aankomen en drukte een glimlach in. Je ziet eruit alsof je een week niet geslapen hebt. Zei ze tegen me.
Zo voel ik me ook, geloof me..., zei ik lachend.
Lachend wees ze me de badkamer aan, waar ik samen met Yassir ons gingen wassen. Toen we klaar waren, kwam Sohaila naar ons toe en bracht ons daar de keuken. Daar zat Fatima hand in hand met Adil. Fadwa stond aan de aanrecht met haar moeder en de moeder van Fatima. Het rook er in ieder geval wel lekker.
We zeiden tegen iedereen hallo en we kregen stoelen aangeboden. We zaten lekker te spreken met Adil en Fatima terwijl de dames het eten klaarmaakten. We aten samen en daarna namen we afscheid van hen. Fatima omhelsde ons weer en bedankte ons voor alles. Adil vertelde ons dat we altijd welkom waren bij hem als we problemen hadden of wat dan ook. De moeder van Fatima was heel erg blij dat we haar hadden meegeholpen en de moeder van Fadwa wist al dat wij geen dank hoefden. Ze glimlachte naar ons en nam afscheid met een stevige handdruk. We bedankten hen allemaal op onze beurt voor hen gastvrijheid en liepen naar buiten. Fadwa en Sohaila hadden de hele nacht en dag niet geslapen en ze zagen eruit alsof ze ieder moment in slaap zouden vallen. We namen een taxi en namen afscheid van elkaar toen we in onze buurt waren aangekomen. We wisten dat we die avond niets zouden doen dan slapen. Ik liep naar huis en kwam een hyperactieve Zineb tegen. Ze liep te brabbelen en rende van de ene kant van het huis naar de andere kant achterna gezeten door mijn tante die van alles probeerde om haar rustiger te krijgen. Toen ze me zag kwam ze op me aangestormd en vloog in mijn armen. Ik hield haar voor me en vroeg haar waarom ze stout was. Ze keek schuldbewust naar de grond en weigerde me aan te kijken. 
Zineb...waarom ben je stout? Je krijgt geen ijsje van me nu. Zei ik op bestraffende toon.
Niet shtout! Ik alleen Shpelen met tante. Zei ze met een klein stemmetje.
Mijn tante kon haar lachen niet inhouden en ik omhelsde Zineb. Toen ze merkte dat ik haar in de maling had genomen begon ze te schreeuwen om een ijsje.
Ok...we gaan een ijsje halen, maar niet schreeuwen. Zei ik tegen haar. 
Ik liep met haar naar buiten en kocht voor haar een ijs. Terwijl ik haar probeerde dat te laten eten zonder te morsen stond ik naar de mensen te kijken die langsliepen. Ik had nog steeds mijn feestkleding aan. Ik had wel de colbert uitgetrokken, maar had wel de feestbroek en overhemd nog aan. De meeste jongens die ik kende kwamen eventjes grapjes maken over mijn kleding en liepen weer weg. Toen Zineb klaar was, bracht ik haar terug naar huis. Ik trok mijn kleding uit, trok een een korte broek aan en sprong mijn bed in. Door wat ik had meegemaakt in de kelder van Hamid en de feest daarna was ik supermoe ook al had ik een paar uur geslapen. Meteen toen mijn hoofd de kussen raakte sliep ik al vast...

Het was midden augustus en twee weken na de trouwfeest toen ik begon te merken dat er iets verandert was aan Sohaila. Ze was minder spraakzaam, ging vaak alleen uit zonder iets tegen me te zeggen of tegen Fadwa en werd snel kwaad. Ik sprak met Fadwa erover maar ze had er ook geen verklaring voor. Toen ik Sohaila ermee confronteerde antwoodde ze dat ze gewoon wat tijd voor zich nodig had. Ik probeerde haar nog door te vragen, maar ze werd gelijk boos en liep weg. Yasser begreep er zelf ook al helemaal niets van en ik liet het maar rusten met pijn in mijn hart. Eerst dacht ik dat het kwam doordat we die twee weken alleen maar bezig waren in de kelder van Hamid en weinig tijd hadden voor de meiden, maar dat bleek niet het geval te zijn. Fadwa verzekerde me dat dat helemaal niets ermee te maken had, want anders zou ze ook boos moeten zijn op Yasser wat ze helemaal niet was. Ik nam wat meer vrije tijd en ging vaker met haar uit, maar zelfs dat kon niets veranderen aan het feit dat ze heel stil was en mij niet in mijn ogen keek als ik tegen haar praatte. Ik begon me zorgen te maken, maar ik wilde geen ruzie met haar en liet haar met rust. Als we uitgingen liep ze meestal met Fadwa en praatte maar heel weinig. Zelfs Fadwa begon zich zorgen over haar te maken. Ze probeerde wat informatie uit haar te krijgen, maar niets...Zelfs Yasser die heel goed was in het praten krijgen van mensen lukte het hem niet. Ik voelde dat ze het allemaal er moeilijk mee hadden en ik had het al helemaal erg moeilijk mee. Ze had een soort onzichtbare muur om zich heen getrokken en ik had geen idee wat ik moest doen om dat muur te breken en bij haar te komen. Ze liet niemand haar helpen en dat bezorgde me lange nachten waarin ik alleen aan haar dacht en mezelf afvroeg of er wel degelijk iemand anders in haar leven was verschenen...

Fadwa kon het niet meer aan om te zien hoe Sohaila Nabil behandelde. Ze snauwde hem af als hij lief tegen haar probeerde te zijn, wat hij altijd was. Ze beantwoordde geen vragen en deed alsof ze doof was geworden en wilde met niemand praten. Bovendien ging ze vaak alleen weg zonder Fadwa en dat was wat Fadwa pijn deed. Sinds ze kleuters waren gingen ze nooit ergens heen zonder elkaar en nu begon zich een breuk te vormen tussen hen. Ze sprak heel vaak met Yasser erover als Nabil niet in de buurt was, maar ze konden geen verklaring vinden voor het gedrag van Sohaila. Ze kon zien dat Nabil zich heel veel zorgen maakte en ze was verbaasd dat het Sohaila helemaal niets leek te schelen. Op een dag toen Yasser en Nabil allebei bezig waren in de kelder van Hamid met hen muziek trok ze een dzjellaba (traditionele marokkaanse kleding voor uitgaan) aan, deed een sluier om en bekeek zichzelf in de spiegel. Ze was niet meteen herkenbaar met de sluier en dat vond ze best. Ze ging naar buiten en stond op de hoek te wachten. Niet lang daarna zag ze Sohaila uit haar huis komen. Fadwa deed alsof ze naar een papier keek in haar handen en hield Sohaila tevens in de gaten. Ze liep haar achterna en deed haar best om onzichtbaar te zijn zodat Sohaila niet zou merken dat ze werg gevolgd. Maar daar had ze zich geen zorgen over hoeven te maken...Sohaila was verdiept in haar eigen wereld en liep met een glimlach recht op haar doel af. Na een half uur lopen kwamen ze tot groot verbazing van Fadwa bij een caf in het park. Sohaila liep de caf binnen en ging aan een leeg tafel zitten. Fadwa hield haar ogen op de grond gericht en bad dat Sohaila niet op haar zou letten, wat niet gebeurde. Ze liep naar een tafel in de hoek waar ze Sohaila goed in de gaten kon houden, bestelde een drankje en wachtte. Een paar minuten later kwam de ober aanlopen met haar bestelling. Hij stond tussen haar en Sohaila en ze verloor haar een paar minuten uit het oog. Toen de ober wegliep bleek Sohaila naast een jongeman te zitten. Hij zat met zijn rug naar Fadwa en ze hielden hen handen in elkaar verstrengeld. Ze kon zijn gezicht niet zien, maar ze was stomverbaasd om te zien dat Sohaila iemand anders nahield. Ze kon zich met moeite beheersen om niet op te staan en Sohaila in elkaar te gaan timmeren. Ze haalde een paar keer adem en keek naar het schouwspel voor haar. De man wie het ook was fluisterde woordjes in het oor van Sohaila die naar hem glimlachte. Sohaila zag er stralend uit van blijdschap en Fadwa kon niet geloven ook al zag ze het met eigen ogen dat ze tot zoiets in staat was. Op een gegeven moment stond Sohaila op en liep naar de WC. Fadwa dook in elkaar om niet gezien te worden, maar Sohaila zag niemand leek het. Fadwa keek weer naar de man die naast Sohaila plaats had gehouden. Hij kwam haar vaag bekend voor, maar ze kon zijn gezicht niet zien. Toen Sohaila terugkwam stond hij op en riep een ober bij zich. Toen hij zich omdraaide om te betalen zag Fadwa wie het was, met open mond keek ze naar...


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## n8melodie

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> [B]*
> 
> Ok ok...ik heb jullie genoeg gepest denk ik...
> 
> *


Dus je deed het om ons te pesten?  :ergleuk:  
En ik maar denken dat je het druk had op school en leefde helemaal met je mee...  :zweep:  

 :knipoog: 


Mooi vervolg,  :duim: 
Ik ben zo nieuwsgierig met wie Sohaila daar zat.
Hoe kan ze nou zo'n leuke jongen als Nabil zo bedriegen?  :jammer: 
Of is het niet wat het lijkt te zijn?

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door n8melodie_ 
> *Dus je deed het om ons te pesten?  
> En ik maar denken dat je het druk had op school en leefde helemaal met je mee...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mooi vervolg, 
> Ik ben zo nieuwsgierig met wie Sohaila daar zat.
> ...



Hahahaha...nee ik maak maar een grapje. Ik had/heb het erg druk, daar heb ik niet om gelogen. Ik bedoelde alleen dat jullie te lang hebben gewacht op een vervolg.  :knipoog: 

Bedankt voor je compliment. Ik ben ook nieuwsgierig met wie ze daar zat eigenlijk.  :tong uitsteken: 

Spreek je gauw weer,

moony

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hee is wel spannend 
maar goed dank je wel voor je vervolg  :grote grijns: 
doei spreek je gauw weer

----------


## Lwarda

Sjow mooi.  :blozen: 

Wie o wie zat naast Fadwa??? I wanna know!  :grote grijns: 

Kom SNEL met een vervolg!


Groet Sossa  :knipoog:

----------


## hanouna

wa naaarii kifash, waar ben je gebleven, je moet wel gauw verder gaan hoor, het is nu al 6 dagen geleden dat je voor het laatst teken van leven hebt gegeven, en dat is echt te lang!

----------


## mo-15

kkijk achter je  :sniper:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hehehehe...Ik moet toch de spanning erin houden?
> 
> Wajo...ben jij zo een vrouw die haar man in elkaar slaat? Blijf waar je bent...ik schrijf wel een vervolg beloofd!
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*


Hmmzz maar niet te lang :grote grijns: 

Uh mischien ben ik dat wel..hehe  :bril: 

Xjes Nadia

Ps: k ga je vervolgie nu lezen :grote grijns: 

pps: ik heb expres laat gereageerd in de hoop dat er meer dan 1 vervolgje zal staan..jammer, het word dus eruit komen slaan :hihi:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Jij denkt alleen aan klapjes uitdelen sjongejonge...denk aan iets anders meid...Ik houd ook van je hoor...
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*


Nou nee..mn hersencellen denken alleen aan klapjes :ego: 

 :blozen: 

Xjes Nadia

 :maroc:

----------


## Nido

Jaaa ze keek naaar wie wie wie .......

Spannendddd

Xjes Nadia

Ps:  :duim:  voor je vervolgje..svp meer :blozen:

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila!
> 
> Top meid! Inshallah ben je geslaagd dan geniet je van de vakantie veel beter! 
> Dank je wel meid, komt wel goed inshallah. Nog maar 3 weken te gaan inshallah.
> 
> Morgen schrijf ik nog een stukje beloofd...Maar ik heb alleen een half uur de tijd, dus het wordt niet te lang! 
> 
> kus en tot gauw,
> ...


HEY MOONY,

Ik ben El Hamdulilah geslaagd!Hoplelijk voor jou hetzelfde dit schooljaar. Dit vervolg laat ons wel in de spanning, dus wel snel een vervolg plaatsen( om het te vieren  :Wink:  ) 

-X- 

LAILA

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hee is wel spannend 
> maar goed dank je wel voor je vervolg 
> doei spreek je gauw weer*


Hey dank je wel...ik ga zo door met mijn verhaal..

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Sjow mooi. 
> 
> Wie o wie zat naast Fadwa??? I wanna know! 
> 
> Kom SNEL met een vervolg!
> 
> 
> Groet Sossa *


Thx!  :grote grijns: 

Je krijgt het zo te lezen...eff geduld...

Moet eerst eff gaan eten...

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door hanouna_ 
> *wa naaarii kifash, waar ben je gebleven, je moet wel gauw verder gaan hoor, het is nu al 6 dagen geleden dat je voor het laatst teken van leven hebt gegeven, en dat is echt te lang!*


Hahahaha...ghier beshwiya 3liya a gti...

Ik ga nu door met het verhaal...

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Hmmzz maar niet te lang
> 
> Uh mischien ben ik dat wel..hehe 
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: k ga je vervolgie nu lezen
> 
> pps: ik heb expres laat gereageerd in de hoop dat er meer dan 1 vervolgje zal staan..jammer, het word dus eruit komen slaan*


Er komt nu een vervolg..

Damn...ik heb medelijden met je toekomstige man.  :tong uitsteken: 

Xxjes moony

P.s.: Veel leesplezier nog...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Jaaa ze keek naaar wie wie wie .......
> 
> Spannendddd
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps:  voor je vervolgje..svp meer*


Momentje...krijg je zo te lezen..

 :grote grijns: 

Xxjes moony

P.s.: Thx... :nerveus:  komt eraan mevrouw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *HEY MOONY,
> 
> Ik ben El Hamdulilah geslaagd!Hoplelijk voor jou hetzelfde dit schooljaar. Dit vervolg laat ons wel in de spanning, dus wel snel een vervolg plaatsen( om het te vieren  ) 
> 
> -X- 
> 
> LAILA*


Hey Laila!

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd...Ik ben trots op je!  :duim: 

Inshallah haal ik het wel...Ik hoef alleen nog mijn oude website te vernieuwen en op dinsdag de laatste beoordeling door te komen en dan ben ik klaar. En oh...bijna vergeten...Ik moet een leraar zien te vinden die altijd schuilt als ie me ziet aankomen. Ik moet nog 1 punt van hem hebben om mijn Propedeuse te halen en die gast kan ik nergens vinden...dus hopelijk kom ik hem gauw tegen.

En om het te vieren ga ik voor jullie nu een lang vervolg plaatsen.
Veel leesplezier.

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*

Hallo allemaal...

Eerst: Voor degenen die geslaagd zijn: Hartelijk gefeliciteerd.
Voor degenen die een jaartje over moeten doen: Niet opgeven! Ga ervoor!

En hier is dan eindelijk de lang vervwachte vervolg.

Allemaal veel leesplezier en tot gauw weer inshallah.

Moony

P.s.: Ik ga waarschijnlijk volgend week vrijdag naar Marokko en dan ben ik helaas meer dan 6 weken weg. Ik zou wel in Marokko een vervolg kunnen schrijven, maar jullie weten allemaal hoe snel die computers daar zijn en vooral hoe snel die verbinding is. Ik zal mijn best doen...maar ik beloof niets...

*

...Amien. Ze schold zichzelf uit dat ze hem niet had herkend. Hij hield de hand van Sohaila vast toen ze naar buiten liepen. Snel legde Fadwa wat geld op de tafel en liep hen achterna. Tot haar teleurstelling stapten ze zijn auto in en reden weg. Fadwa was meer dan woedend. Woedend was zwak uitgedrukt. Sohaila had ze allemaal in de maling genomen en terwijl Nabil van niets wist ging ze met Amien. Waarom? Vroeg Fadwa zich af. Het had in ieder geval niets met Europa te maken. Sohaila was niet de type meid die Europa als nummer 1 op haar verlanglijst had en Fadwa kon het weten. Maar waarom dan? De hele weg terug naar huis liep ze daarover te piekeren. Het was niet alleen het waarom, maar hoe zou ze dat ooit aan Nabil vertellen? Hij zou gek worden...dat is iets wat zeker is. Misschien zou ze het aan Yasser vertellen en hem vragen wat te doen. Dat leek haar de beste oplossing op dat moment. Maar hoe zou ze nog tegen Sohaila praten zonder haar in elkaar te gaan slaan of tenminste zonder te laten merken dat ze het wist van haar en Amien? Dat zou heel moeilijk worden. Toen ze thuiskwam trok ze haar normale kleding weer aan en ging op bed liggen. Terwijl ze naar de plafond staarde dacht ze aan wat ze die dag had gezien. Het was onmogelijk dat Sohaila Nabil zomaar zou laten vallen. Dat sloeg nergens op...Ze waren meer dan verliefd, het was niet uit te drukken. Ze hadden trouwplannen en nog meer dingen. Waarom liet Sohaila al die plannen opeens vallen? De belangrijkste vraag was: Hoe had Amien het voor elkaar gekregen om Sohaila verliefd op hem te laten worden? Fadwa had wel gemerkt dat hij meer dan normale belangstelling voor Sohaila toonde, maar Sohaila zelf praatte alleen met hem omdat hij de broer van haar beste vriendin was. De hele middag bracht Fadwa door met nadenken over het hoe en waarom. Rond zes uur s avonds stond ze op en ging douchen. Nadat ze zich had omgekleed liep ze naar het huis van Yasser. Ze wilde net kloppen op de deur toen hij de deur open deed. Lachend keek hij naar haar opgestoken hand.
Ben ik op tijd?, vroeg hij glimlachend.
Ja dat ben je. Zei ze zonder te lachen. Hij merkte gelijk dat er iets niet in orde was.
Fadwa...We hebben al genoeg aan Sohaila die de hele tijd boos is...Vertel me niet dat je ook zo bent geworden. Zei hij half lachend en half serieus.
Ik wil het wel over Sohaila hebben ja... zei ze terwijl ze naar haar handen keek. Hij keek haar aan en voelde dat wat ze hem ging vertellen hem helemaal niet zou bevallen.
Kom...Laten we een beetje gaan lopen. Zei hij terwijl hij haar bij de hand nam.
Ze liepen een paar minuten zwijgend totdat Yasser merkte dat ze met grote moeite haar tranen binnen probeerde te houden. Hij hield stil, draaide zich naar haar om en nam haar in zijn armen. Onmiddelijk begon ze onbedaarlijk te huilen. Hij vroeg zich af wat er in godsnaam was gebeurd dat ze zo verdrietig was. Toen ze een beetje minder hard begon te huilen duwde hij haar een stukje van zich af en keek haar aan. 
Gaat het?, vroeg hij bezorgd.
Ja...iets beter. Zei ze terwijl ze een zakdoek uit haar zak haalde en haar ogen depte.
Ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen Yasser. Maar je moet iets heel belangrijk weten. Zei ze terwijl ze hem in zijn ogen keek. Hij voelde hoe zijn benen hem bijna niet meer konden dragen. Had ze iemand anders? Ging ze hem vertellen dat ze hem ging dumpen? Dat was absurd dacht hij ongemakkelijk.
Ze zag zijn twijfel zijn ogen en hoe hij haar oogcontact niet beantwoordde.
Yasser...Het heeft niets met ons te maken. Maak je geen zorgen. Ik zou nooit iemand anders willen dan jou en dat weet je. Zei ze terwijl ze naar de grond keek.
Yasser was opgelucht en hij nam haar weer in zijn armen. 
Je zult nooit weten hoeveel ik van je houd Fadwa. Er is geen woord in wat voor taal dan ook die kan uitdrukken hoeveel ik van je houd. Zei hij verlegen.
Het was de eerste keer dat ze dat van hem hoorde en ze voelde een brok in haar keel. Ze keken elkaar recht in de ogen en ze wisten dat ze voor elkaar waren bestemd.
Maar waarom ging je huilen net?, vroeg hij haar toen de stilte ongemakkelijk begon te worden.
Het gaat om Sohaila. Yasser...Ze gaat om met Amien. Zei ze terwijl ze naar zijn ogen keek. Zijn reactie verbaasde haar niet. Eerst was hij verbaasd om daarna gelijk woedend te worden.
Vertel me maar wat je hebt gezien. Zei hij terwijl hij een lollie uit zijn broekzak haalde en in zijn mond stak.
Lopend vertelde ze hem alles wat ze die dag had gedaan en gezien. Als hij het van iemand anders had gehoord zou Yasser glimlachen en doorlopen, maar het was nu Fadwa die het hem vertelde. Hij kon helemaal niet begrijpen hoe Sohaila zoiets kon doen en hij was woest op haar en Amien.
Wat moeten we nu doen denk je?, vroeg Fadwa toen ze klaar was met vertellen.
Het aan Nabil vertellen. Hij moet het weten. Zei hij zonder aarzeling.
Als je dat aan hem verteld dan gaat hij Amien nog wat aan doen. Zei ze bezorgd.
Oh nee...Amien is mijn zaak... zei Yasser vastbesloten.
Yasser...Kijk me aan. Zei Fadwa terwijl ze voor hem ging staan. Beloof me dat je je erbuiten houdt. In naam van ons liefde Yasser. Straks doe je hem iets aan en dan ben ik je kwijt. Dat wil ik niet.
Hij keek haar een paar seconden die eeuwig leken te duren aan, zuchtte en beloofde het haar. Opgelucht hield ze zijn hand in de hare en liep ze verder.
Maar ik kan niets beloven als ik zie dat Nabil in de problemen dreigt te komen. Je weet dat hij meer dan een broer voor me is. Zei hij terwijl hij haar aankeek.
Nabil kan best wel op zichzelf passen, maar ik weet wat je bedoelt. Ik houd je niet tegen, maar probeer gewoon om niemand te vermoorden. Zei ze glimlachend.
Dat kan ik je wel beloven. Zei hij ook glimlachend.
Ok...Nu zijn we het ermee eens dat we het aan Nabil zullen vertellen, maar wat doen we met Sohaila?, vroeg ze bezorgd.
Ik weet het niet. Nabil moet met haar praten en zien hoe hij dat moet oplossen. Hoe kon ze verdomme verliefd worden op zo een opgeblazen kwal als Amien?, vroeg hij niemand in het bijzonder.
Dat weet ik ook niet en dat binnen twee weken... zei Fadwa nadenkend.
Kom...laten we teruggaan..Nabil zit waarschijnlijk al op ons te wachten. Zei Yasser. Hand in hand liepen ze terug richting Nabil en Sohaila...


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Lwarda

Aaaaagh sow mooi.  :duim: 

Heej Moony, hoop snel een vervolg te kunnen lezen.

P.S. Fijne vakantie en geniet ervan!
Trik salama...Allah i waselkoum begair.  :Smilie: 

Beslamaaaa.  :zwaai:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## lailayoudanni

ga snel verder

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Aaaaagh sow mooi. 
> 
> Heej Moony, hoop snel een vervolg te kunnen lezen.
> 
> P.S. Fijne vakantie en geniet ervan!
> Trik salama...Allah i waselkoum begair. 
> 
> Beslamaaaa.  *


Thx meid! 

Hey Soussia...Hier is dan het laatste vervolg voordat ik morgen op vakantie vertrek.

P.S.: Dank je wel meid...Jij ook!
Allah oema amien...Jij ook als je nog naar Marokko gaat.

Beslama.

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lailayoudanni_ 
> *ga snel verder*


Ten eerste: Welkom meid...

Ten tweede: Er komt nu een vervolg...

veel leesplezier,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Ok...Dames en heren...
Onze vertrek is helaas geannuleerd tot morgen vroeg en omdat ik eindelijk klaar ben met school en alles heb gehaald wat er te halen viel, trakteer ik jullie voordat ik vertrek op een vervolgje. 

Wie op vakantie gaat: Triq essalama en allah iewasselkoem 3la gier.
Wie hier blijft: Sterkte en toch heel veel plezier hier. Volgend jaar is er weer vakantie. 

groetjes allemaal,

moony

P.s.: Misschien kom ik een paar van jullie tegen op weg naar Marokko. 
*

Ik stond te wachten tot Yasser en Fadwa zouden aankomen. Ik vond het vreemd dat ze te laat waren, maar misschien hadden ze iets te bespreken. Sohaila stond naast me, maar zoals altijd was ze buitengewoon stil. Ik probeerde een paar keer een gesprek te beginnen met haar, maar het scheen haar niet te interesseren. Veel gedachten spookten door mijn hoofd toen ik naast haar stond. Ik keek haar aan en realiseerde hoeveel ik eigenlijk wel van haar hield. Een leven zonder haar zou ik me eerlijk gezegd niet voorstellen en nu het leek alsof ze me niet meer mocht vroeg ik mezelf af hoelang het zou duren voordat ze me zou vertellen dat ze niets meer voor me voelde. Ik zou het haar liever zelf vragen, maar ik was erg bang van haar antwoord. Wat ik zou doen als bleek dat ze niet meer verliefd op me was? Dat mocht god weten. Toen ik een paar minuten eerder met Zineb naar buiten ging om wat voor haar te kopen, kwam ik Sohaila tegen. Zineb was superblij om haar te zien, maar Sohaila scheen niet als altijd blij te zijn in het bijzijn van Zineb. Ik was verbaasd dat ze zo koel deed tegenover Zineb. Ik nam Zineb van haar over en bracht haar naar huis terwijl ik deed alsof er niets aan de hand was. Al die gedachten dwaalden door mijn hoofd toen ik in de verte Fadwa en Yasser hand in hand zag aankomen lopen. Ze kwamen naar ons en ik ging automatisch op weg naar de winkel om de vertrouwde handelingen te verrichten. Voordat ik bij de winkel was, haalde Yasser me in en vertelde me dat we niet naar het strand zouden gaan.
Wat bedoel je? We hebben met Hamid afgesproken daar..., zei ik niet begrijpend.
Ik heb hem al gebeld en verteld dat we niet aanwezig zouden zijn. Zei Yasser.
Waar gaan we dan naartoe?, vroeg ik hem verbaasd.
Naar een caf denk ik...We hebben heel veel te bespreken. Zei hij.
Ik probeerde hem uit te horen, maar hij wilde niets loslaten. Op weg naar de caf merkte ik dat Fadwa erg stil was. Ze probeerde geen gesprek te beginnen met Sohaila en Yasser keek om de paar minuten naar Sohaila met ogen die vuur schoten. Ik vroeg me af wat er allemaal aan de hand was, maar ik wist dat ze niets zouden loslaten tot we bij de caf zouden aankomen. Elke meter die we aflegden op weg naar de caf steeg mijn angst dat ik iets zou horen wat me niet zou bevallen. Ik dacht terug aan de nachtmerrie die ik had gehad en vroeg me af of ik nu echt Sohaila ging verliezen...

We kwamen bij de caf aan en gingen zitten. Nadat we hadden besteld begonnen we over alles en nog wat te praten. Toen de dranken aankwamen, keek Yasser naar Fadwa en die knikte naar hem.
Sohaila...Heb je wat te vertellen aan ons?, vroeg Yasser terwijl hij haar aankeek.
Sohaila had net haar glas naar haar lippen gebracht en toen ze de vraag hoorde liet ze het bijna vallen van schrik.
Nee...Wat zou ik moeten vertelen?, vroeg ze terwijl ze Fadwa en Yasser in de gaten hield.
Bijvoorbeeld waar je vandaag was...Laten we daar maar eens mee beginnen. Zei Yasser.
Ik keek verbaasd van Yasser naar Sohaila die erg bleek was geworden. Een moment leek het alsof ze de oude Sohaila was, ze keek me liefdevol aan en haar ogen straalden de warmte uit die ik gewend was van haar, maar dat duurde maar een seconde en toen keek ze me weer aan met haar ijskoude ogen. Ik keek niet begrijpend naar haar en wist dat ik niet wilde horen wat ze ook van plan waren me te vertellen, maar tegelijkertijd wilde ik de waarheid weten.
Sohaila keek ons allemaal even aan maar zei geen woord.
Vertel eens Sohaila. Wat heb je gedaan vandaag?, vroeg Yasser.
Waarom vertel jij het niet? Je schijnt te weten wat ik heb gedaan, dus laten we er niet omheen draaien en vertel de arme Nabil wat ik vandaag heb gedaan... zei Sohaila met een kilte in haar stem die ik nog nooit van haar had gehoord.
Ok Sohaila...We hebben allemaal gezien hoe je bent verandert de laatste twee weken. We waren allemaal erg ongerust om je en in de eeste plaats Nabil natuurlijk. We probeerden erachter te komen wat er mis met je was, maar je liet niemand dichter bij je te komen. Zelfs Fadwa die bijna een zusje is voor jou lukte het haar niet. Wel...vandaag zijn we erachter gekomen wat er aan de hand is... zei Yasser. Hij hield stil bij de laatste woorden om een blik te werpen op mij. Ik keek hem verbaasd aan en vroeg hem om door te gaan.
Nabil...Sorry dat je het van mij en Fadwa moet horen, maar Sohaila gaat met Amien. Zei hij terwijl hij een woedend blik op Sohaila wierp. Toen ik de naam hoorde stond mijn hart bijna stil. Ging ze achter mijn rug met dat ijdeltuit om? Wat bezielde haar? Ik keek haar aan in de hoop dat ze zou ontkennen, maar ze keek me glimlachend aan.
Ze begon te klappen op haar handen en keek de tafel rond.
Heel goed Fadwa en Yasser. Dus jullie zijn erachter gekomen. Wat goed zeg. Ik had niet verwacht dat jullie er zo snel achter zouden komen, maar ik geef het toe. Na het huwelijk van je nichtje Fatima zag ik hem nogmaals en ik weet niet wat er gebeurde...Mijn liefde voor Nabil was gewoon verdwenen en Amien was de enige die ik wilde. Eerst probeerde ik er tegen te vechten, maar het was zonder enige succes. Ik ben gek op hem en dat wilde ik jullie vandaag laten weten, maar jullie waren me voor. Vandaag was ik met hem naar zijn huis gegaan en hij heeft me kennis laten maken met zijn ouders. We hebben al afgesproken om in de kerstvakantie de verloving te houden. Sorry Nabil...zei ze zonder het te menen. Ik zat met open mond naar haar te kijken. Ik wierp een blik op Yasser en Fadwa en zag dat ze net als mij met open mond naar haar zaten te kijken. Deze meid was niet de Sohaila die ik kende.
Ben je verbaasd Nabil? Wel...Je bent vast niet zo verbaasd als toen ik deze brief had ontvangen... zei ze terwijl ze een envelop op de tafel gooide. Ik had je een tweede kans gegeven Nabil, maar die moest je zonodig verpesten. Ga nu maar naar je Hanane...Ik ben je niet waard denk ik... Ze stond op, keek ons allemaal aan en vroeg. Feliciteren jullie me niet?

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Momentje...krijg je zo te lezen..
> 
> 
> 
> Xxjes moony
> 
> P.s.: Thx... komt eraan mevrouw*


_Tbarkellah 3allik

Prachtige vervolgen....ga zo door..veel plezier In Marokko

Xjes Nadia

Ps: danku meneer_

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila!
> 
> Hartelijk gefeliciteerd...Ik ben trots op je! 
> 
> Inshallah haal ik het wel...Ik hoef alleen nog mijn oude website te vernieuwen en op dinsdag de laatste beoordeling door te komen en dan ben ik klaar. En oh...bijna vergeten...Ik moet een leraar zien te vinden die altijd schuilt als ie me ziet aankomen. Ik moet nog 1 punt van hem hebben om mijn Propedeuse te halen en die gast kan ik nergens vinden...dus hopelijk kom ik hem gauw tegen.
> 
> En om het te vieren ga ik voor jullie nu een lang vervolg plaatsen.
> Veel leesplezier.
> ...



HEY MOONY!

Jij ook gefeliciteerd!!!Nu kun je met een gerust hart op vakantie gaan. Ik wens je heel veel plezier. Mocht je dit pas lezen wanneer je bent teruggekeerd dan hoop ik dat je het naar je zin hebt gehad.

Wij hebben weer wat leesvoer, ik neem het lekker mee onderweg. Dus ik heb je vervolgen nog niet gelezen...

Beslama, wa Allah ya wasalkoem 3ala khaier.

-X- 

Laila

----------


## Lwarda

Spannenddddd! 

Veel plezier in Maroc Moony!


K zal w8ten op een vervolg.  :nijn:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Tbarkellah 3allik
> 
> Prachtige vervolgen....ga zo door..veel plezier In Marokko
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: danku meneer *


Allah iebarkfiek meid.

Dank je wel lieverd...ik ga zo snel mogelijk door...Ik heb zeker veel plezier in Marokko. Hoe is het daar in nederland?

kus,
moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *HEY MOONY!
> 
> Jij ook gefeliciteerd!!!Nu kun je met een gerust hart op vakantie gaan. Ik wens je heel veel plezier. Mocht je dit pas lezen wanneer je bent teruggekeerd dan hoop ik dat je het naar je zin hebt gehad.
> 
> Wij hebben weer wat leesvoer, ik neem het lekker mee onderweg. Dus ik heb je vervolgen nog niet gelezen...
> 
> Beslama, wa Allah ya wasalkoem 3ala khaier.
> 
> ...


Hey Laila,

dank je wel meid! zekers en ik geniet er al van! :d

hahaha...allah iewasselkoem tentoema 3la gier en veel plezier in marokko alvast.

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Spannenddddd! 
> 
> Veel plezier in Maroc Moony!
> 
> 
> K zal w8ten op een vervolg. *


thx...!

dank je wel meid en jij ook veel plezier in nederland!

spreek je gauw weer

kus;

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Allah iebarkfiek meid.
> 
> Dank je wel lieverd...ik ga zo snel mogelijk door...Ik heb zeker veel plezier in Marokko. Hoe is het daar in nederland?
> 
> kus,
> moony*


Graag gedaan :knipoog: ..

Ben egt blij voor je..daar is Vakantie voor he ..Plezier :knipoog: 

Nederland zucht, het weer is vreselijk maar ok, mag niet klagen Hmdl :Smilie: 

Xjes Nadia

Ps: Take your time!

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Graag gedaan..
> 
> Ben egt blij voor je..daar is Vakantie voor he ..Plezier
> 
> Nederland zucht, het weer is vreselijk maar ok, mag niet klagen Hmdl
> 
> Xjes Nadia
> 
> Ps: Take your time!*


Dank je lieverd...zeker wel... :knipoog: 

Ik ben er weer trouwens...Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder met het verhaal.

kus,

moony

P.s.: I will...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Dank je lieverd...zeker wel...
> 
> Ik ben er weer trouwens...Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder met het verhaal.
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony
> 
> P.s.: I will...*



YourWelcome Mooony, Billie Jean cost a Scene :slik!: ..

3ella slamtek, welcome back..

Xx Naadke

Ps: Goesjow, zal erop wachten :blozen:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *
> YourWelcome Mooony, Billie Jean cost a Scene..
> 
> 3ella slamtek, welcome back..
> 
> Xx Naadke
> 
> Ps: Goesjow, zal erop wachten*


Hahahaha...waar heb je het nou weer over?

allah iesellmek en bedankt schat

kus,

moony

p.s.: Hier komt het dan speciaal voor jou... :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

*

Ok dames en heren,

Hier is dan eindelijk een vervolg...

spreek jullie gauw weer inshallah en veel succes met school/werk nog.

kus,

moony

*

Toen ze zag dat niemand van ons aanstalten maakte om wat dan ook te zeggen, liep ze op haar gemak de caf uit. Voordat ik het wist rende ik haar achterna. Ik hield haar bij haar hand vast, maar ze trok zich los en keek me woedend aan.
Haal het nog n keer in je hoofd om me aan te raken en dan sleep ik je voor de rechter dat je me probeert aan te randen. Zei ze.
Niet begrijpend keek ik naar die vreemde meid die ik leek te kennen. Wat had ze in godsnaam? 
Sohaila...Leg me alleen maar uit waarom je me niet meer wilt. Zei ik in een poging haar rustiger te krijgen.
Dat weet je best Nabil. Ik dacht dat ik van je hield, maar dat had je verpest. Niet n keer, maar twee keer. Antwoordde ze.
Twee keer? Welke twee keer? Ik weet van niets...waar heb je het over?, vroeg ik haar verbaasd.
Och..houd toch op met dat schijnheilige gedoe. Ik begin je meer en meer te haten Nabil. De liefde die ik voor je voelde is helemaal omgeslagen in haat. Antwoordde ze terwijl ze niet eens de moeite nam om me recht aan te kijken.
Ik stond haar aan te kijken toen Yasser achter me verscheen. Hij hield de envelop in zijn handen en keek me bedenkelijk aan.
Oh dus je hebt het gezien Yasser? Nu weet je misschien waarom ik nu met Amien ga. Zei Sohaila lachend.
Waar heeft ze het over Yasser?, vroeg ik hem terwijl er een bang gevoel me bekroop.
Dat moet jij zelf zien Nabil. Zei hij. Daarna overhandigde hij me de envelop en liep naar Fadwa terug die nog steeds op haar plaats zat en naar ons keek.
De envelop voelde een beetje zwaar aan. Ik wist dat het niet zomaar een briefje was.
Ga je het nog openen of moet ik dat voor je doen? vroeg Sohaila spottend.
Ik antwoordde haar niet, maar ze wist niet hoeveel pijn ze me deed door zo tegen me te doen. Langzaam deed ik de envelop open en zag dat er een stapel fotos in zat. Ik liet ze in mijn hand glijden en bekeek de eerste foto. Van schrik liet ik alle fotos vallen en deed een stap naar achteren. Sohaila die het verkeerd begreep lachte gemeen.
Bang om de waarheid te zien Nabil? Bang om te zien wat je hebt gedaan zo vastgelegd op fotopapier? Ik wilde wel voor je vechten Nabil, maar tot zulke dingen ben ik niet in staat. Ze heeft gewonnen, dat geef ik toe. zei ze om me daarna me haar rug toe te keren en langzaam weg te lopen. Ik keek haar na tot ze was verdwenen en keek daarna naar de fotos op de grond. Onmogelijk...dacht ik bij mezelf. Dat kon niet waar zijn...Dat is gewoon niet waar wat er op de fotos stond. Ik hurkte neer en begon ze op te rapen met eeem weerzinwekkende gevoel. Het voelde aan alsof ik slijmerige wormen in mijn handen hield...

Toen ik ze allemaal had opgeraapt liep ik naar de tafel waar Fadwa en Yasser me allebei woedend aankeken.
Je hebt er zelf om gevraagd Nabil. Hoe haal je het in je hoofd om zoiets stoms te doen? zei Yasser woedend.
Verdomme Yasser...Je kent me wel! Dat heb ik nooit gedaan en bovendien had ik er niet eens de tijd voor. Je was elke dag met me man. Wanneer had ik nou de kans om zoiets te gaan doen? zei ik ook woedend. Ik begon mijn zelfbeheersing te verliezen. Eerst het verhaal van Sohaila dat ze nu met Amien gaat en daarna de fotos waarop ik met Hanane in bed lag. Ik kon niet begrijpen waar die fotos vandaan kwamen en doordat ik woedend was kon ik niet eens normaal denken.
Fadwa die zag dat we zouden gaan vechten zei snel. Jongens...laten we ophouden daarover. Laat me die fotos zien Nabil. Zei ze beslist. Ik keek haar aan en antwoordde.
Sorry...maar ik denk niet dat het voor je ogen is bestemd. 
Fadwa stond op en graaide ze uit mijn vingers. Ik wilde nog protesteren, maar Yasser hield me met een handgebaar tegen. Ik lag niet naakt op de foto, alleen de bovenkant van mijn lichaam was zichtbaar, maar de naakte rug van Hanane was ook zichtbaar. Ze lag met haar rug naar de fotocamera toe en een hand van haar lag om me heen geslagen. Op alle fotos lag ze in bijna dezelfde houding. Wat ik me afvroeg is hoe ik in godsnaam met zo een aantrekkelijk meid in bed had kunnen liggen en het me later niet kon herinneren. Ik kwam er gewoon niet uit. Terwijl Fadwa aandachtig de fotos bekeek, probeerde ik me iets te herinneren. Yasser stoorde me tijdens mijn overpeinzingen.
Tijdens het ongeluk..., zei hij terwijl hij me aankeek.
Welk ongeluk? Waar heb je het nou weer over?, vroeg ik hem terwijl ik naar Fadwa keek die de fotos op de tafel legde en genteresseerd naar Yasser keek.
Jou ongeluk stomkop. Toen je dat schok van de elektriciteit kreeg! Dat was de enige dag dat je alleen was met Hanane. Ik moest je wel achterlaten met haar om met Hamid een dokter voor je te gaan halen. Antwoordde hij.
Daar zit wat in...Ze had meer dan een uur om alles te doen wat ze wilde met jou. Zei Fadwa nadenkend.
Bedoel je dat toen ik bewusteloos lag, ze me had uitgekleed en zichzelf ook en met mij het bed was ingedoken om fotos te maken en zo mijn relatie met Sohaila in de weg te staan? Dat is belachelijk... zei ik lachend.
Ik keek ze aan, maar zij keken me zonder te lachten terug.
Vergeet niet Nabil dat ze jou al heel lang wil hebben. Trouwens...wist je dat die kabel die je bijna het leven had gekost door iemand was bewerkt? Dat kreeg ik te horen van Hamid vorig keer. Hij zei dat iemand precies wist wat hij deed en dat het voor n van ons drieen was bedoelt. Zei Yasser nadenkend.
Ok...Maar ze had geen idee dat ik het was die de kabel zou pakken. Als zij degene was die aan de kabel had gezeten dan handelde ze op goed geluk, hopend dat ik degene ben die de kabel zou pakken. Daarbij brengt ze het leven van haar broer en die van jou in gevaar. Als ik het goed begrijp ik ze of gek genoeg om mensen gewoon te vermoorden om mij te krijgen of is er iets anders in het spel. En bovendien...Wie heeft ons kunnen fotograferen? Haar broer Hamid valt uit omdat hij bij jou was. Dat ze een automatische foto apparaat zou gebruiken is niet van toepassing, omdat je op derde foto duidelijk een schaduw van een derde persoon kunt zien. Dus er is nog iemand in het spel...Wie?, vroeg ik ze. Het leek of ik opeens midden in een detective verhaal was belandt. 
Daar heb je gelijk in, zei Fadwa nadat ze de foto had bekeken. Wat je kunt doen is naar Hanane gaan en haar ermee confronteren. Zet haar onder druk dat je die fotos aan haar broer zou laten zien als ze niet de waarheid vertelt. 
Daar ben ik het mee eens... viel Yasser haar bij. Je moet zeker met haar gaan praten en voor eens en altijd er een punt achter zetten.
Wat heeft het voor zin? Sohaila is al weg...Je hoorde het zelf. Ze kent die gast pas twee weken en gaat met hem al over een paar maanden verloven. Ze kent mij al zeven jaar en nog steeds vertrouwt ze me niet. Zei ik. Toen drong het pas tot me door wat ze had gezegd. Ze ging trouwen! Mijn hart leek in elkaar te worden gedrukt. Ik legde mijn handen op het tafel, zette mijn hoofd erop en begon te huilen midden in de caf... 

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...waar heb je het nou weer over?
> 
> allah iesellmek en bedankt schat
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony
> 
> p.s.: Hier komt het dan speciaal voor jou...*


Heb et over Billie Jean ja, Michael's song! :ego: 

Graag gedaan

Ps: wow thnx, ga m snelll lezen :grote grijns:

----------


## Nido

Owh mijn god sjow erg :frons: , gaaaaaaaa snellll weer verder :knipoog: 

Xx Naadke

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila,
> 
> dank je wel meid! zekers en ik geniet er al van! :d
> 
> hahaha...allah iewasselkoem tentoema 3la gier en veel plezier in marokko alvast.
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*



HEY MOONY,

Ik heb ook genoten van de vakantie en het is jammer dat het weer voorbij is. We moeten onze gestreste leven weer oppakken.  :student:  

Maar we hebben gelukkig waar is mijn geluk als ontspanning. Je verhaal begint steeds meer spanning te krijgen, dus houden zo!  :duim:  

-X- 

LAILA

----------


## n8melodie

Hi Moonwalker

Je verhaal is nog steeds toppie.  :duim:

----------


## Lwarda

Ey Mo. 

Ow prachtig vervolg maar wel erg droevig.  :traan1: 

Echt mooi!  :duim: 

Ps: k was ook op vakantie geweest en jij maar denken dat k in Nederland was gebleven..... Hell no!  :grote grijns: 

Pps:Hoe was je vakantie?  :Smilie:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Hey moonyyyy alles goed met je?
Bedankt voor je vervolg is echt prachtigggggggg
 :grote grijns: 

ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg 
tot gauw !!

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Owh mijn god sjow erg, gaaaaaaaa snellll weer verder
> 
> Xx Naadke*


Het wordt nog erger...Ik ga zo verder met een vervolg...

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *HEY MOONY,
> 
> Ik heb ook genoten van de vakantie en het is jammer dat het weer voorbij is. We moeten onze gestreste leven weer oppakken.  
> 
> Maar we hebben gelukkig waar is mijn geluk als ontspanning. Je verhaal begint steeds meer spanning te krijgen, dus houden zo!  
> 
> -X- 
> 
> LAILA*


Hey Laila,

Goed zo meid! Daar zijn vakanties uiteindelijk voor... :knipoog:  En ja je hebt gelijk...het is weer begonnen met stress...maar ja...we houden het wel vol he? 

Hahahaha...ok dan...ik doe mijn best en hoop dat ik aan de verwachtingen zal voldoen.

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door n8melodie_ 
> *Hi Moonwalker
> 
> Je verhaal is nog steeds toppie. *


Hey n8melodie,

Leuk je weer eens te zien. Bedankt meid!  :knipoog: 

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Ey Mo. 
> 
> Ow prachtig vervolg maar wel erg droevig. 
> 
> Echt mooi! 
> 
> Ps: k was ook op vakantie geweest en jij maar denken dat k in Nederland was gebleven..... Hell no! 
> 
> Pps:Hoe was je vakantie? *


Hey Soussia-19,  :grote grijns: 

Dank je wel hoor...het wordt nog erger... :knipoog: 

Thx... :nerveus: 

P.s.: Dom van mij...ik dacht dat je in Nederland was achtergebleven. Heb je er wel van genoten?

Pps: Mijn vakantie was Top! Heel erg veel gelachen met vrienden, gefeest, lange dagen op het strand, kortom alles wat ik een heel jaar in nederland niet doe.  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Hey moonyyyy alles goed met je?
> Bedankt voor je vervolg is echt prachtigggggggg
> 
> 
> ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg 
> tot gauw !!*


Hey sanae_fatiha,

Jou heb ik allang niet meer gesproken zeg!  :grote grijns: 

Met mij gaat het wel lekker dank je. Hoe is het met jou?

Bednakt meid...Ik ga zo verder met een vervolg...

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal,

Sorry dat het zo lang duurde, maar het 3e schooljaar is weer begonnen en het is nog drukker dan beide eerste jaren bij elkaar. 

Maar ik laat jullie niet lang wachten. Veel leesplezier nog en ik spreek jullie gauw weer inshallah.

Moony

P.s.: Mabroek Sha3bane. 
*

Yasser en Fadwa haalden me over om te gaan lopen, maar zelfs tijdens het lopen liep ik alleen te huilen. Mensen keken me vreemd aan, maar dat kon me niets schelen. Ik dacht aan Sohaila in de armen van Amien en huilde nog harder. Fadwa hield me vast en liet me uithuilen op haar schouder. Yasser stond naast ons en wist niet wat hij zou gaan doen.
Kom Nabil. Het is niet je fout...Ze was zelf al verandert, anders had ze toch kunnen zien dat je dat nooit zou kunnen doen. Zei Fadwa.
Ik trok me weg van haar omarming en keek haar met tranende ogen. Nee Fadwa...Het is een relatie van 7 jaar. Ze weet nog niet eens half hoeveel ik van haar houd en nu ik weet dat ze gaat trouwen met iemand die ze pas twee weken kent, je wilt niet weten hoe dat voelt. Het voelde aan zoals een schilder zich zou voelen wanneer zijn beide armen afgerukt zouden worden, zoals een voetballer die een been verliest, zoals een pianist die zijn vingers weg ziet rotten. Je hele bestaan lijkt geen zin meer te hebben. Je verliest iets wat erg dierbaar en belangrijk in je leven was. Ik vroeg ze om gewoon zonder mij te gaan, want ik wilde wat tijd voor mezelf hebben. Yasser weigerde om me alleen te laten gaan, maar Fadwa trok hem mee want ze wist dat ik een tijd alleen moest zijn om het te verwerken. Ze nam de fotos met zich mee en ik liep in de drukte maar wat rond. Ik zag geen mensen langs me heen lopen, ze waren allemaal schimmen. Ik leek niemand te zien en het enige waar ik aan kon denken was Sohaila. Haar gezicht verscheen ieder moment voor me. Ik miste haar nu al en ik wist dat het alleen maar erger zou worden. Op een gegeven moment kreeg ik een black out. Ik kon me niet herinneren wat ik had gedaan de laatste kwartier, maar ik bleek tot mijn knieen in het water te staan toen ik weer tot me zelf kwam. Verbaasd keek ik naar het water en om me heen. Er was niemand te bekennen in mijn buurt, in de verte zag ik een vuurtje branden. Ik keek naar het water en vroeg me af wat er zou zijn gebeurd als ik niet tijdig wakker was geworden. Waarom zou ik er niet mee doorgaan? Vroeg ik mezelf af. Ik had niets meer te verliezen. Je hebt heel wat te verliezen, riep een klein stemmetje in mijn binnenste. Wat dacht je van je moeder, je zusje en aankomende baby? Wie gaat voor ze zorgen? Daar had ik niet meer aan gedacht. Langzaam begon ik uit het water te lopen. Toen ik weer op het strand stond keek ik om me heen en liep op mijn gemak naar het vuurtje. Daar zaten een paar mannen te lachen en ik zag hoe ze snel hen drank verborgen toen ze mij aan zagen komen. 
Maak je niet ongerust. Ik kom alleen eff bij het vuur zitten om af te drogen. Zei ik glimlachend. Als het mag... voegde ik er verlegen aan toe.
Natuurlijk jongen...Ga maar zitten. Wat was je aan het doen eigenlijk in het water?, vroeg een man met een baard en rotte tanden.
Ik zag een t-shirt op het water drijven en ik dacht dat het een verdronken iemand was, maar het bleek alleen een oud gescheurde t-shirt te zijn. Zei ik verlegen. Ik kon niets bedenken dan dat verhaal.
De mannen lachten erom en gingen verder met hen verhalen. Zonder dat ik het wist was ik weer begonnen met huilen. Ik snikte stilletjes en de tranen liepen over mijn gezicht.
De man met de baard keek me aan en zei. Liefdesverdriet jongen? Hier heb je wat om het te vergeten. Hij overhandigde me een fles en ik herkende het als een fles goedkope wijn. Eerst wilde ik weigeren, maar alle ogen van de mannen waren op mij gericht en ik zag dat ze meevoelden. Ze hadden al veel ergere dingen meegemaakt. Ik bedankte hem en nam een slok. Langzaam voelde ik hoe de warmte van de drank in mijn lichaam begon te werken. Een kleine radio liet de stem van Oem Koeltoem horen. Ik concentreerde me op de teksten en de tranen stroomden nog harder. Toen ik hem de fles wilde teruggeven zei hij dat ik het leeg mag drinken aangezien ik er meer behoefte aan had. Het laatste wat ik wilde was dronken worden, maar op dat moment boeide het me helemaal niets meer. Huilend dronk ik de fles tot het laatste druppel leeg. Omdat ik vroeger ook had gedronken, deed het me helemaal niets. De man haalde een ander fles en gaf het aan me. Ik haalde mijn portefeuille uit mijn zak en gaf hem het geld dat ik had. Hij was aardig voor me op zijn manier, dus moest ik ook wat terug voor hem doen. Hij weigerde mijn geld aan te nemen, maar ik was vastbesloten. Uiteindelijk kwamen we tot de afspraak om met dat geld nog meer drank te halen en waren we tevreden. Ik had denk ik 3 flessen gedronken toen ik echt dronken werd. Naast het drinken kreeg ik ook stokbrood van ze met tonijn. Ik at langzaam terwijl ik de aarde om me heen voelde draaien. Er vloeiden geen tranen meer, maar zelfs dat merkte ik niet eens meer. Ik lachte met de mannen mee totdat we de laatste fles hadden uitgedronken. Leunend op elkaar stonden we op om naar huis te gaan. De man met de baard scheen het minst dronken van ons te zijn, want hij hield me vast en liet me niet vallen. Hij vroeg me waar ik woonde terwijl ik steunend op hem naar een taxi liepen. Maar voordat ik kon antwoorden hoorde ik een bekende stem zeggen. Ik neem het van hier wel over van u meneer. Ik draaide me om en stond oog in oog met Yasser die een arm om me sloeg en me naar een taxi sleurde. Op dat moment leek het alsof al het drank die ik had gedronken uit mijn lichaam was verdwenen. Ik probeerde me te verontschuldigen tegen Yasser, maar hij wist dat ik dronken was en dat ik moest gaan uitrusten. Zijn gezichtsuitdrukking zei al genoeg. Als ik een beetje minder dronken was zou ik me hebben geschaamd voor mezelf. Hij weigerde om me naar mijn huis te brengen, want hij wilde niet dat mijn moeder me dronken zou zien. Hij ondersteunde me en bracht me naar zijn huis. Zijn ouders lagen al te slapen en hij bracht me gelijk door naar zijn kamer waar hij twee bedden had. Hij legde me op het bed, trok mijn schoenen uit en dekte me toe. Ik keek hem aan en wilde me verontschuldigen, maar het enige dat kwam waren tranen. Hij legde een hand op mijn schouder en ik zag hoe hij probeerde zijn eigen tranen te bedwingen...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Lwarda

:blozen:  Sow mooi. 

Ga so door..

Ps..Mijn vakantie was ook gataarlijk,maar kort.  :grote grijns: 
pps: Leuk voor je dat je t daar naar je zin hebt gehad.  :duim:

----------


## doenja21

Salaam moonwalker

Het is echt een leuk verhaal,al heb ik de andere nog niet gelezen!

Mijn compliment.  :blij:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Het wordt nog erger...Ik ga zo verder met een vervolg...
> 
> Kus,
> 
> moony*


 :frons: , Thnx Moony... zal m gaan lezen!

----------


## Nido

Owh my god Moony, wat erg :frons: ..

Is spannend, k wil meer.. vervolg vervolg please...

Grr wat kunnen mensen slecht zijn  :duivels:

----------


## Zharazed

mooi verhaal jongen inshala lees ik het gevolg

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> * Sow mooi. 
> 
> Ga so door..
> 
> Ps..Mijn vakantie was ook gataarlijk,maar kort. 
> pps: Leuk voor je dat je t daar naar je zin hebt gehad. *


Thx  :Smilie: 

Ik denk niet dat ik nog verder ga...heb nog wat problemen die ik moet oplossen en daarna zie ik wel verder...

P.s.: Vakanties zijn altijd te kort...
pps: Dank u! Jij ook!  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door doenja21_ 
> *Salaam moonwalker
> 
> Het is echt een leuk verhaal,al heb ik de andere nog niet gelezen!
> 
> Mijn compliment. *


Salam doenja,

Hartstikke bedankt en ik hoop wel verder te gaan als ik mijn problemen heb opgelost...

Tot dan,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Owh my god Moony, wat erg..
> 
> Is spannend, k wil meer.. vervolg vervolg please...
> 
> Grr wat kunnen mensen slecht zijn  *


 :frons: 

Ik weet niet wanneer ik een vervolg ga plaatsen, maar ik hoop echt zo snel mogelijk. Ik heb eerst wat problemen die ik moet zie op te lossen voordat ik verder ga...

Mensen kunnen zeker slecht zijn... :frons: 

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Zharazed_ 
> *mooi verhaal jongen inshala lees ik het gevolg*


Dank je meid... :Smilie: 

Inshallah wel als allah het wil...

groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *
> 
> Ik weet niet wanneer ik een vervolg ga plaatsen, maar ik hoop echt zo snel mogelijk. Ik heb eerst wat problemen die ik moet zie op te lossen voordat ik verder ga...
> 
> Mensen kunnen zeker slecht zijn...
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*


Owh problemen? Los die dan maar eerst op ja, veel succes daarmee.. Allah i3awnek. En als ik wat voor je kan doen dan hoor ik het wel..

Waalom bestaan slechte mensen :frons: ...

Zal geduldig op jouw vervolg wachten...  :blauwe kus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Owh problemen? Los die dan maar eerst op ja, veel succes daarmee.. Allah i3awnek. En als ik wat voor je kan doen dan hoor ik het wel..
> 
> Waalom bestaan slechte mensen...
> 
> Zal geduldig op jouw vervolg wachten... *


Dank je wel meid...Ik weet dat ik op je rekenen, je bent een schat... :Smilie:  Maar hopelijk komt het gauw weer goed inshallah.

Alvast Mabroek Ramadan als ik je niet meer spreek.

Omdat er ook goede mensen zijn... :Smilie: 

Inshallah...:kus:

mw

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey moony
ooooh wat jammer, ik hoop dat die problemen snel opgelost kunnen worden.
en ja dan moet je verhaaltje nu ff rusten  :knipoog:  maar geeft niet hoor laat ons weten wanneer er een nieuwe vervolg is  :grote grijns: 

Mabrouk Ramadan voor iedereen

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila,
> 
> Goed zo meid! Daar zijn vakanties uiteindelijk voor... En ja je hebt gelijk...het is weer begonnen met stress...maar ja...we houden het wel vol he? 
> 
> Hahahaha...ok dan...ik doe mijn best en hoop dat ik aan de verwachtingen zal voldoen.
> 
> Kus,
> 
> moony*


HEY MOONY,

We houden het zeker vol! Je verhaal voldoet aan alle verwachtingen, TOP vervolg. 

Ik lees dat je iets moet oplossen. Doe maar rustig aan, maar kom wel terug he...  :Wink:  

-x-

LAILA

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Dank je wel meid...Ik weet dat ik op je rekenen, je bent een schat... Maar hopelijk komt het gauw weer goed inshallah.
> 
> Alvast Mabroek Ramadan als ik je niet meer spreek.
> 
> Omdat er ook goede mensen zijn...
> 
> Inshallah...:kus:
> 
> mw*


Doe het graag :knipoog: .. 

Thnxx lieve moony.. InsaAllah hoop et ook voor je.

Allah ibarek fiek!

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Thx 
> 
> Ik denk niet dat ik nog verder ga...heb nog wat problemen die ik moet oplossen en daarna zie ik wel verder...
> 
> P.s.: Vakanties zijn altijd te kort...
> pps: Dank u! Jij ook! *


Yw.  :Smilie: 

Meskien...Allah i 3awen Moony. 
'T verhaal kan wel w8ten...geduld is een schone zaak. 

Thalla..

Ps: Allah i barek fiek. Jij ook Ramadan Mubarak.  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey moony
> ooooh wat jammer, ik hoop dat die problemen snel opgelost kunnen worden.
> en ja dan moet je verhaaltje nu ff rusten  maar geeft niet hoor laat ons weten wanneer er een nieuwe vervolg is 
> 
> Mabrouk Ramadan voor iedereen*


Hey meid, 

dank je wel hoor...Ik lees nu pas je antwoord. De problemen zijn bijna opgelost, dus binnenkort komt er weer een vervolg.

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

Kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *HEY MOONY,
> 
> We houden het zeker vol! Je verhaal voldoet aan alle verwachtingen, TOP vervolg. 
> 
> Ik lees dat je iets moet oplossen. Doe maar rustig aan, maar kom wel terug he...  
> 
> -x-
> 
> LAILA*


Hoi lela laila,

bedankt meid...

Ik ben bijna weer terug, houd het nog een beetje vol.

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Doe het graag.. 
> 
> Thnxx lieve moony.. InsaAllah hoop et ook voor je.
> 
> Allah ibarek fiek!
> 
> *


Thx lieverd,

Graag gedaan hoor...Het is alweer bijna feest. Het is zo snel gegaan. Niet normaal zeg.

Dus hierbij: Mabroek el3ied alvast en tot gauw weer inshallah.

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Yw. 
> 
> Meskien...Allah i 3awen Moony. 
> 'T verhaal kan wel w8ten...geduld is een schone zaak. 
> 
> Thalla..
> 
> Ps: Allah i barek fiek. Jij ook Ramadan Mubarak. *


Amien.

Ik schrijf binnenkort weer een vervolg inshallah.

Dank je wel meid...

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

Hallo allemaal,

Hamdoelillah zijn bijna al mijn problemen opgelost. Dus binnenkort kom ik met een nieuw vervolg inshallah.

Alvast Mabroek 3iedkoem allemaal en tot gauw weer inshallah.

kus,

mw

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ben blij dat je problemen bijna opgelost zijn
Allah i barek fiek, ook voor de andere allemaal een Marbouk Al Aid, maak er iets leuks van
wens iedereen veel plezier  :nijn:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Hamdoelillah zijn bijna al mijn problemen opgelost. Dus binnenkort kom ik met een nieuw vervolg inshallah.
> 
> Alvast Mabroek 3iedkoem allemaal en tot gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> kus,
> 
> mw*


Allah i barek fiek..(hamdoelilah dat je problemen opgelost zijn)
Maak er een gezellige dag van allemaal.  :Smilie: 

El3ied moubarek said allemaal.  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hoi Allemaal!

Sorry dat het zolang duurde, maar ik ben eindelijk aan een vervolg toe. 

Alvast veel leesplezier!

groeten,

moonwalker
*

De volgende dag werd ik wakker met de ergste kater die ik ooit heb gehad. Ik keek naar de bed naast de mijne en zag Yasser die glimlachend naar me keek. Toen kwam alles terug van de vorige avond en ik slikte hard een paar keer om niet te gaan huilen, maar dat hielp niets. Ik draaide me weg van Yasser en huilde. Er leek geen einde aan de tranen te komen. Yasser liep naar buiten en liet me alleen achter met mijn smart. Toen ik een beetje bedaard was, liep ik naar de badkamer waar ik mijn gezicht waste. Ik keek naar de spiegel en schrok me een ongeluk. Mijn haren stonden alle kanten op, ik had zware wallen onder mijn ogen en de stoppelbaard van twee dagen maakte het er niet beter op. Langzaam lopend om zo min last te hebben van mijn hoofd liep ik naar buiten, waar ik Yasser zag staan met Fadwa. Ze zag me toen ik de deur uitkwam en kwam glimlachend naar me toe. Ik omhelsde haar en liep naar Yasser.
Het spijt me Yasser..., zei ik terwijl ik hem een hand gaf.
Hij omhelsde me en zei glimlachend. Dat moet je nooit zeggen Nabil. We zijn broers en jij zou hetzelfde voor me hebben gedaan. Fadwa kwam naar ons toe en ik zag dat ze ook wallen onder haar ogen had.
Wat is er Fadwa?, vroeg ik haar.
Niets Nabil. Zei ze te snel om echt geloofwaardig te zijn.
Nee er is wel iets...Ik merk het aan je. Zei ik weer.
Je hebt al genoeg problemen dus maak je om mij geen zorgen. Zei ze.
Jou problemen zijn mijn problemen. Dat weet je allang. Zei ik tegen haar.
Bedankt, maar het is gewoon Sohaila. Ze wil me niet meer spreken of zien. Zei ze en begon te huilen. Dat deed me ontzettend veel pijn. Als Sohaila mij niet meer wilde zien of spreken kon ik wel begrijpen, maar dat ze zo ging doen tegen haar beste vriendin was belachelijk. Ik omhelsde haar en we huilden weer samen. Het leek dat ik niets meer kon doen zonder in huilen uit te barsten.
Maak je niet druk Fadwa. Ze komt weer tot zichzelf en zal zichzelf vervloeken dat ze een zusje als jou had laten vallen. Ik weet niet wat ze heeft, maar ik heb haar nog nooit zo meegemaakt. Laten we gewoon het beste wensen. Zei ik tegen haar om haar vrolijker te maken. Ze veegde haar tranen en keek me met een dappere glimlach aan.
Ok...Laten we dat doen.Zei ze.
Yasser...Ik ga niet naar Hamid vandaag. Ik blijf gewoon thuis denk ik. Zei ik tegen hem. Als ik Hanane tegen zou komen ben ik bang dat ik haar in elkaar ga slaan ook al is ze een meisje. Ik wil haar helemaal niet meer zien of wat dan ook.
Je laat ons toch niet in de steek? Het loopt net goed met de band en je weet hoeveel dat voor ons betekent. Zei Yasser in een poging mijn gedachten een andere kant op te sturen. Hij voelde wel met me mee en ik wist zeker dat de band het laatste waar hij op dat moment aan dacht. Hij wilde me alleen terugbrengen naar het gewone leven zodat ik mijn verdriet sneller zou vergeten.
Natuurlijk laat ik jullie niet vallen, maar alleen de komende dagen zal ik niet beschikbaar zijn. zei ik terwijl ik naar de grond keek.
Natuurlijk jongen...Ga maar uitrusten en haal je niets in het hoofd. Ik verzin wel wat om Hamid gerust te stellen. Antwoordde hij lachend.
Met moeite lukte het me om een glimlach tevoorschijn te halen en liep naar huis. Mijn moeder zag me binnenkomen en ze vroeg me wat ik had. Ik kon niet eens antwoorden, maar begon meteen te huilen. Geschrokken liep mijn moeder op me af en hield me in haar armen. Haar geur en omhelzing kwamen me bekend voor, die herkende ik van de tijden toen ik ziek was of als ik een nachtmerrie had. Dan hield ze me altijd in haar armen en voelde ik me veilig. Ik huilde maar en ik kon niets zeggen. Ze wist dat ik niet tot praten in staat was en bracht me naar bed. Ze hield mijn hand vast totdat ik in slaap viel...

Toen ik wakker werd zat Zineb naast me. Ik trok haar naar me toe en begon met haar te stoeien. Ik liet haar niet merken dat ik verdrietig was. Mijn moeder kwam binnen pakte Zineb en bracht haar weg. Ik wist wat er komen ging en mijn hart begon hard te bonzen. Toen kwam ze terug en ging aan de rand van de bed zitten. 
Ik heb gehoord wat er is gebeurd van Yasser...Ik vind het vreselijk Nabil. Ik ga wel met Sohaila praten. Zei ze bemoedigend.
Nee Ma...Als ze me niet vertrouwt na 7 jaar dan wil ik haar niet... Na deze woorden begon ik weer te huilen.
Ik weet hoe je je voelt Nabi maar kijk wat je jezelf aandoet...Ik mocht haar ook erg en ik had gehoopt om jullie te zien trouwen, maar Allah heeft andere plannen voor jullie. Wie weet welke...Je zult er nog achterkomen en dan zul je begrijpen waarom je nu van haar gescheiden bent. Zei ze terwijl ze mijn tranen weg veegde. Ik kuste haar voorhoofd en omhelsde haar. Ze omhelsde me ook stevig en vertelde me om me te gaan douchen en andere kleding aan te trekken. Gehoorzaam deed ik wat ze had gezegd, nam een douche en scheerde me. Toen ik klaar was voelde ik me al wat beter. Ik ging wat eten want mijn maag rammelde van de honger, maar toen ik aan tafel zat kon ik geen hap door mijn keel krijgen. Ik liet het eten onaangeroerd op tafel staan en liep naar buiten. Ik stond op de hoek van de straat naar de mensen te kijken en proberen om niet weer te gaan huilen en vooral niet aan haar te denken. Ik stond daar alleen met mijn emoties te vechten toen Amien zijn auto voor mijn neus parkeerde. Ik werd meteen woedend en het liefst zou ik hem in elkaar hebben geslagen. Tot de dag van vandaag, weet ik niet wat me die dag had tegengehouden. Ik merkte dat hij naar me keek en ik keek terug naar hem. Hij glimlachte en keek een stuk achter mijn rug. Ik volgde zijn blik en zag Sohaila aan komen lopen. Alleen haar zien was teveel voor me...Ik liet mezelf op mijn knieen zakken en voelde hoe de tranen begonnen te stromen. Ze liep langs me alsof ik lucht was, stapte in de auto en gaf Amien een kus. Hij keek me nogmaals aan, maar ik schaamde me niet om mijn tranen aan hem en haar te laten zien. Dat was het bewijs dat ik om haar gaf. Zij keek me aan, zag me huilen, glimlachte en draaide zich naar Amien waarna ze allebei in lachen uitbarstten. Ik draaide me om en liep met een gebroken hart terug naar huis...

wordt vervolgd...(zo snel mogelijk)

----------


## sanae_fatiha

eerst wil ik je bedanken voor je prachtig vervolg, het is jou vergeven 
en je vervolg ik prachtig, het is wel spannend hoe het gaat eindigen, gaan ze nog terug met elkaar en hoe  :Smilie: 
ja ja dat wil ik snel weten
ga je gauw verder
alvast veel succes
beslama groetjes Sanae

----------


## Lwarda

Masha Allah,je hebt echt talent jongen.

Spannend man. :duim: 


Groet Soussia.  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *eerst wil ik je bedanken voor je prachtig vervolg, het is jou vergeven 
> en je vervolg ik prachtig, het is wel spannend hoe het gaat eindigen, gaan ze nog terug met elkaar en hoe 
> ja ja dat wil ik snel weten
> ga je gauw verder
> alvast veel succes
> beslama groetjes Sanae*


Hey Sanae!

Heel graag gedaan hoor...vond ik wel tijd worden!  :knipoog:  Bedankt  :nerveus: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...beloofd deze keer! Voor het eind van deze week heb ik wel een vervolg voor jullie inshallah!

Tot gauw!

kus,
moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Masha Allah,je hebt echt talent jongen.
> 
> Spannend man.
> 
> 
> Groet Soussia. *


 :nerveus:  Bedankt meid...

Trouwens...nog steeds geen PM ontvangen van jou. Vergeten oella? 

Tot gauw weer,

moony

----------


## stilletto

wajooooooow  :wow:  deze man is de enigste vana al die verhalen waarvoor ik me speciaal aanmeld en reageer DAMN,hij beschrijft gewoon precies wat ik voelde voor een meisje en hoe ik me dernaa voelde toen ze mij niet meer zag staan en ruzie met me kreeg maar wel klef deed tegen mensen die IK aan haar had voorgesteld gewoon egt paranoia,eyy is alleen jammer dat t heel lang duurt voordat je steeds een nieuwe vervolg hebt man

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> * Bedankt meid...
> 
> Trouwens...nog steeds geen PM ontvangen van jou. Vergeten oella? 
> 
> Tot gauw weer,
> 
> moony*


Your welcome.  :Smilie: 

Ow ja,damn helemaal vergeten.Komt eraan.  :engel:  

Doegies.  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door stilletto_ 
> *wajooooooow  deze man is de enigste vana al die verhalen waarvoor ik me speciaal aanmeld en reageer DAMN,hij beschrijft gewoon precies wat ik voelde voor een meisje en hoe ik me dernaa voelde toen ze mij niet meer zag staan en ruzie met me kreeg maar wel klef deed tegen mensen die IK aan haar had voorgesteld gewoon egt paranoia,eyy is alleen jammer dat t heel lang duurt voordat je steeds een nieuwe vervolg hebt man*


Hey stilletto! 

Bedankt dat je nog steeds mijn verhaal leest. Misschien kan ik me zo goed inleven in mijn character omdat ik hetzelfde als jou heb meegemaakt.  :knipoog:  Dan weet je precies welke gevoelens ik bedoel. Geloof me jongen...Je komt nog een betere meid tegen die jou liefde verdient inshallah. Heb alleen geduld en alles komt wel goed inshallah. 

Bedankt nog voor je compliment en ik beloof dat ik zo snel mogelijk een nieuwe vervolg zal schrijven speciaal voor jou!

groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Your welcome. 
> 
> Ow ja,damn helemaal vergeten.Komt eraan.  
> 
> Doegies. *


  :handbang:  

moonwalker

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Thx lieverd,
> 
> Graag gedaan hoor...Het is alweer bijna feest. Het is zo snel gegaan. Niet normaal zeg.
> 
> Dus hierbij: Mabroek el3ied alvast en tot gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> kus,
> 
> mw*


Graag gedaan..

Alles gaat tegenwoordig snel ja.. :tong uitsteken: 

Het is een beetje laat nu, maar Allah Ibarek fiek. Sorry dat ik niet eerder heb gereageerd heb het supersuperdruk. En heeeel erg bedankt voor je nieuwe vervolgje  :duim:  

:bloos:.. Ga snel verder..

Big Kiss Moi..

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Graag gedaan..
> 
> Alles gaat tegenwoordig snel ja..
> 
> Het is een beetje laat nu, maar Allah Ibarek fiek. Sorry dat ik niet eerder heb gereageerd heb het supersuperdruk. En heeeel erg bedankt voor je nieuwe vervolgje  
> 
> :bloos:.. Ga snel verder..
> 
> Big Kiss Moi..*


Ha! Je leeft nog...Ik dacht al, waar is ze toch gebleven? :P

Alles goed met je? Druk met school zeker...? Dan laat ik je maar, want ik begrijp wel hoe druk je het nu hebt.

Graag gedaan hoor...

Tot gauw weer,

kus,

moony

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ha! Je leeft nog...Ik dacht al, waar is ze toch gebleven? :P
> 
> Alles goed met je? Druk met school zeker...? Dan laat ik je maar, want ik begrijp wel hoe druk je het nu hebt.
> 
> Graag gedaan hoor...
> 
> Tot gauw weer,
> 
> ...


Jah k leef nog ja..  :vreemd:  

Het gaat wel.. En met jou? Ja moet zoveel inhalen voor school, dat ik er langzamerhand een beetje gek van wordt  :cheefbek:  .

Kizz...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Jah k leef nog ja..  
> 
> Het gaat wel.. En met jou? Ja moet zoveel inhalen voor school, dat ik er langzamerhand een beetje gek van wordt  .
> 
> Kizz...*


hahaha...Je kijkt zo vreemd bij "jah ik leef nog ja.."! Ik vraag het alleen omdat je al lang niets meer van je liet horen, maar ik heb nu ook het antwoord waarom je dat niet hebt gedaan.

Met mij gaat het wel rustig dank je. Als je hulp nodig hebt met school laat het eff weten dan!  :knipoog: 

Trouwens..de vakantie komt er aan dus doe rustig aan...

kus,

moony

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

hey moonwalker!

wajo echt een af verhaal, keb da in 1 keer uitgelezen joeng, doe maar snel verder! ge kunt er echt wel wat van!!

echt superverhaal !!!

apre thallah  :zwaai:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *hahaha...Je kijkt zo vreemd bij "jah ik leef nog ja.."! Ik vraag het alleen omdat je al lang niets meer van je liet horen, maar ik heb nu ook het antwoord waarom je dat niet hebt gedaan.
> 
> Met mij gaat het wel rustig dank je. Als je hulp nodig hebt met school laat het eff weten dan! 
> 
> Trouwens..de vakantie komt er aan dus doe rustig aan...
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*


Das heel aardig van je.. Thnx for asking :Smilie: ...

Nogmaals bedankt, gewoon veel dingen inhalen komt wel goed anders laat ik je het wel weten :tong uitsteken: 

Gelukkig wel ja, deze week nog. Kan niet wachten!

Greetz

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *hey moonwalker!
> 
> wajo echt een af verhaal, keb da in 1 keer uitgelezen joeng, doe maar snel verder! ge kunt er echt wel wat van!!
> 
> echt superverhaal !!!
> 
> apre thallah *


Hey Antwerpse_meid,

Dank je wel hoor...!  :nerveus: 

Ben blij dat je het een mooi verhaal vindt. Hier komt dan nog een vervlog. Tot gauw!

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Das heel aardig van je.. Thnx for asking...
> 
> Nogmaals bedankt, gewoon veel dingen inhalen komt wel goed anders laat ik je het wel weten
> 
> Gelukkig wel ja, deze week nog. Kan niet wachten!
> 
> Greetz*


Helemaal geen probleem lieverd!

Ok dan...doe je best! Ik weet dat je het kan!  :knipoog: 

hahahahaha...ja eindelijk 2 weken vakantie. Ik heb dit echt nodig al ga ik niet veel rusten...

greetz en tot gauw weer,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

* Ok dames en heren,

Om 2004 in stijl af te sluiten heb ik besloten om een lange vervolg te zetten. Ik zal niet meer vervolgen kunnen schrijven de komende week, aangezien ik me dan in Parijs bevind bij mijn zus en ik denk niet dat ik dan nog tijd heb om achter internet te zitten.

Ik wens jullie daarom nu alvast: Veel leesplezier, prettige kerstdagen, een heel fijne vakantie en een gelukkig nieuw jaar en dat al jullie wensen mogen uitkomen inshallah.

Ik zie jullie weer in 2005 inshallah en let op jullie vingertjes! 

moony

*

De dagen erna deed ik niets anders dan huilen en aan haar denken. Van Yasser hoorde ik dat de ouders van Sohaila het helemaal niet meer begrepen en dat ze Amien niet wilden als hun toekomstige schoonzoon, maar Sohaila was vastbesloten. Ze konden helemaal niets doen om haar tegen te houden. Toen ze dat wel probeerden kregen ze een preek te horen van haar en begon ze te dreigen met weglopen of zelfmoord plegen. Hoe meer ik hoorde over Sohaila hoe meer ik wist dat ze zichzelf niet was. Dat was niet Sohaila die nooit haar stem verhief tegenover oudere mensen en vooral niet tegen haar ouders. Ze zou iedereen afslachten die het maar in zijn hoofd haalde om te schreeuwen tegen haar ouders. Het was niet Sohaila die ook op de moeilijkste momenten nog hoop had dat het goed zou komen. Het was niet Sohaila die Fadwa haar rug zou toekeren. Het leek alsof iemand de echte Sohaila had weggehaald en in plaats daarvan een slechte kopie had neergelegd. Ik kwam mijn huis niet meer uit en bracht de tijd door met schrijven van liedjes en spelen op mijn gitaar. Het bleek dat ik alleen maar liefdesliedjes kon schrijven en elke keer als ik ze doorlas merkte ik dat ik onbewust over mijn liefde met Sohaila schreef. Wat ik ook deed, ik kon gewoon niet stoppen met aan haar denken. Ik wist dat ik een keer met mijn leven moest doorgaan, maar ze was mijn eerste liefde en die kon je niet zomaar vergeten. In de twee weken die ik thuis had doorgebracht praatte ik heel veel met mijn moeder en tante. Vooral mijn tante praatte heel lang met me erover en ze wist dat ik sterk genoeg was om door te gaan met mijn leven. Ze wist me op te vrolijken, maar ze kon de pijn niet weghalen die ik van binnen voelde. Ze kon ook niet de tranen stoppen die ik elke nacht wakker gelegen liet stromen. Ik bracht twee weken thuis door zonder n keer de deur uit te gaan. Ik wilde Sohaila niet tegenkomen en wilde haar helemaal niet zien. Op de vijftiende dag besloot ik om s nachts naar het strand te gaan. Er waren twee redenen waarom ik s nachts verkoos. De eerste is omdat ik veel minder kans had dat ik Sohaila tegen zou komen en de tweede is omdat ik s nachts niet meer kon slapen. Ik lag alleen maar in mijn bed naar het plafond te staren, te denken aan alle leuke dingen die ik met haar, Yasser en Fadwa heb meegemaakt, haar me voorstellen in de armen van Amien en te huilen. Ik trok een sportbroek aan, een T-shirt, sportschoenen en zette een pet op mijn hoofd. Omdat het al september was en het koud begon te worden nam ik ook een trui mee die ik in mijn handen hield. Op weg naar buiten pakte ik mijn sleutels en mijn walkmann. Yasser had de walkman een paar keer geleend en ik merkte dat hij een bandje erin had laten zitten. Ik wilde het uit de walkman zetten en een ander bandje erin stoppen, maar ik drukte per ongeluk op de PLAY knop en hoorde hoe de stem van Cheb Bilal mijn hoofd vulde. Dat liedje had ik nooit gehoord, maar de tranen begonnen gelijk te stromen toen ik de naam hoorde waarover hij zong. Hij zong over Sohaila en dat ze terug moest komen omdat hij haar miste. Huilend drukte ik op de STOP knop, deed de deur van het slot en stak de sleutels in mijn zak. Toen ik de deur dichtsloot en buiten was, nam ik twee keer heel diep adem en liep op mijn gemak naar het strand. Ik wilde het liedje niet horen totdat ik op het strand zou aankomen en niet eerder. Toen ik op het strand aankwam, trof de schoonheid ervan in de nacht me diep. Alles was stil en het water was een grote donkere vlakte alleen verlicht door een bijna volle maan. De golven braken heel rustig en leken op hen beurt de nacht niet te willen verstoren. Nadat de golven braken begonnen er witte schuimkoppen die aan de manen van paarden deden denken over het zwarte water te bewegen. Met genoeg fantasie zou je echt denken dat het paarden zijn die over het water galoppeerden in volledige stilte. Ik ging op de muur zitten en keek uit op het water. Ik genoot van de stilte en van het landschap. Mijn hoofd was helemaal leeg en ik dacht nergens aan behalve de prachtige schilderachtige omgeving waar ik zat. Met mijn hoofd opgeheven keek in naar de maan die werd omlijst door een lucht die leek van zwarte zijde te zijn gemaakt en waarin de sterren als ontelbare diamanten waren gezet. Ik had het niet in de gaten, maar het strand deed me erg goed. Toen ik eindelijk op mijn horloge keek zag ik dat ik al meer dan twee uur naar het landschap had gekeken en dat ik nergens aan had nagedacht. Ik voelde de walkman in mijn hand en vroeg mezelf af of ik die nou wel wilde aanzetten...

Ik besloot om het toch maar niet te doen. Het zou me alleen maar nog meer pijn doen en ik had geen zin om weer te gaan huilen. Kijkend naar het landschap merkte ik dat ik de enige persoon was op het strand. Langzaam maar zeker begon het kouder te worden. Ik trok mijn trui aan, leegde mijn hoofd van alle gedachten en bleef de hele tijd Subhanallah zeggen. Ik kwam mijn hele leven al naar het strand, maar ik had het nooit zo mooi gezien als nu. Langzaam begon de maan plaats te maken voor de zon. Aan de horizon verschenen de eerste stralen van de zon en ik bevond me weer in het magische moment van de dag. Het was prachtig om te zien hoe de zon langzaam opkwam. Eerst met een dieprode kleur die de zee kleurde alsof het van bloed was, om daarna langzaam alle schakelingen van oranje naar geel door te lopen. Geboeid door het prachtige schouwspel zat ik met mijn gezicht op mijn knieen ernaar te kijken met open mond. Als ik wist dat het zo mooi was dan was ik wel iedere dag gekomen om het te zien. Toen de zon eindelijk opkwam begonnen er mensen wakker te worden. De kiosken achter mij begonnen te openen en slaperige mensen kwamen eruit wandelen. Ze rekten zich uit en liepen naar de zee om zich te wassen. De cafs begonnen open te gaan en ik wist dat het tijd was om naar huis te gaan. Langzaam en met tegenzin stond ik op en liep naar huis. Ik voelde me erg moe van de hele nacht op hetzelfde plaats te blijven zitten, maar door het schouwspel die ik had gezien vond ik het de moeite wel waard. Toen ik bij de straat kwam waar ik woonde zag ik de auto van Amien staan. Ik deed alsof ik niets had gezien al voelden mijn benen aan alsof ze van plastic waren gemaakt. Met een glimlach liep ik naar een winkel waar ik lekker warme stokbrood en smeerkaas kocht. Voor Zineb kocht ik croissantjes die ze lekker vond s ochtends. Met een plastic tas in de ene hand en mijn walkmann in de andere liep ik naar huis. Ik probeerde om niet op Amien te letten die uit de auto was gekomen en een pakje melk aan het leegdrinken was. Hij zag me aankomen en een kwaadaardige grijns verscheen op zijn gezicht.
Hey loser..., zei hij grinnikend. Wat is er nou? Zeggen we geen goedemorgen?. Ik voelde hoe mijn handen zich spanden om de walkmann en de plastic tas. Hij probeerde me tot een gevecht uit te lokken, maar ik was niet bereid om hem zijn zin te geven. Hem negerend liep ik hem voorbij zonder hem een blik waardig te gunnen. Ik had gelijk wat hem betrof op die avond van het huwelijk. Hij was een geboren vijand voor me. Met opgeheven hoofd liep ik naar huis om hem te laten zien dat ik er overheen begon te komen al was dat niet zo. Ik wilde hem niet zijn zin geven en me als een gebroken mens gedragen.
Toen maakte hij een grote fout. Terwijl ik met mijn rug naar hem toestond gooide hij het pakje melk dat hij in zijn handen hield naar me toe. Het enige wat ik voelde was iets zachts die mijn rug raakte en melk die mijn rug en mijn haar nat maakte. Eerst wist ik niet wat me had geraakt totdat ik hem nog harder hoorde lachen. Woedend van alle pijn die hij me heeft aangedaan liep ik op hem af...

Terwijl ik op hem afliep, kwamen alle momenten die ik huilend thuis had doorgebracht weer bovendrijven en mijn woede werd alsmaar groter. Het was een woede en haat die ik nog nooit voor iemand had gevoeld. Zo arrogant als hij was, dacht hij dat ik eerst met hem in gesprek zou gaan en was zo dom om ontspannen naar mij zitten te kijken terwijl ik op hem afliep. Zonder me in te houden sloeg ik hem met alle kracht die ik in mijn hand had vol in het gezicht. Met een tevreden grijns hoorde ik zijn neus breken, maar dat was niet genoeg om mijn woede te stillen. Ik trok hem omhoog en hoorde hem me uitschelden. Het ergste was dat hij mijn moeder ook had bijgetrokken toen hij begon met uitschelden. Geen genade meer voor hem dacht ik zonder enige spoor van medeleven. Ik hield hem tegen de auto geleund en sloeg hem overal waar ik kon. De winkeliers hoorden het lawaai en kwamen hen winkels uit om te kijken wat er gebeurde. Toen ze mij Amien in elkaar zagen slaan liepen ze op mij af om me van hem af te houden, maar dat lukte ze niet. Een blik van me was voldoende om ze terug te laten lopen naar hen winkels en te doen alsof er niets aan de hand was. Ze kenden me al sinds ik een kleuter was en voor de meesten van hen had ik diepe respect, maar ze wisten ook dat ik nooit iemand zomaar in elkaar zou gaan slaan. Niemand van hen belde de politie of deed een poging daartoe. Toen ik mijn aandacht op Amien weer had gericht zag ik dat hij tenminste uit 6 plaatsen bloedde. Een tand zat scheef in zijn mond en terwijl hij me nog steeds uitschelde zag ik dat een andere tand al uitgeslagen was. Zijn neus was n bloederige massa. Bloed liep door zijn mond en hele gezicht en kleurde zijn witte T-shirt en broek helemaal rood. Zijn rechteroog begon al op te zwellen en zijn haren wezen alle kanten uit. Ik voelde hoe de woede langzaam uit me begon te ebben en ik liet hem los. Hijgend stond hij me nog steeds uit te schelden, maar ik vond hem de moeite niet meer waard. Hij was geen goede tegenstander. Toen ik me van hem omdraaide kreeg ik een klap op mijn gezicht...
Eerst wist ik niet wie me had geslagen.Verbaasd keek ik naar Sohaila die me hardop uit begon te schelden en me overal sloeg waar ze kon. Amien, de gluiperige slijmerige worm, zag zijn kans schoon en viel me van achteren aan. Ik was zo verbaasd dat Sohaila me sloeg en uitscheldde dat ik niet eens merkte hoe Amien zijn hand om mijn keel hield. Sohaila met ogen die vuur schoten kwam op me aflopen en verkocht me een dreun op mijn gezicht. Ik voelde hoe tranen mijn ogen begonnen te vullen, maar ik weigerde om te gaan huilen. Nooit zou ik Sohaila kunnen slaan al stond ze me in elkaar te slaan. Amien stond nog steeds achter me zijn best te doen om mijn hoofd van mijn lichaam te scheiden met zijn blote handen en eindelijk drong het tot me door dat ik moeite met ademen had. Zonder mezelf te haasten of in paniek te raken hield ik zijn beide pinken vast en duwde ze hard naar achteren. Schreeuwend begon hij zich te kronkelen in alle manieren om los te komen. Zonder genade en nog steeds naar Sohaila kijkend duwde ik met een harde klap zijn pinken helemaal naar achteren en hoorde tevreden hoe ze knapten als een stuk hout...

----------


## moonwalker

Met grote ogen en huilend liep Sohaila op Amien af die ik had losgelaten en die huilend op de grond zijn beide handen onder zijn oksels hield. Ze keek me vernietigend aan en bleef me maar uitschelden terwijl ze op hetzelfde moment Amien in haar armen nam en hem troostte. Dat was de druppel die de emmer deed overlopen. Ik trok haar los van hem en duwde haar tegen de muur. Geschrokken keek ze me aan en stopte eindelijk met schelden.
Sohaila...Wat is er met jou? Wat heeft deze gluiperd je verteld dat je zo een hekel aan me hebt? Hoe moet ik je vertellen dat ik nooit iets heb gehad met Hanane? Al twee weken loop ik alleen maar met pijn in mijn hart en te huilen terwijl je met hem aan het lachen was. Zie je niet hoeveel pijn je mij, Fadwa en je ouders doet? Wat heeft Fadwa trouwens je eigenlijk aangedaan dat je haar niet eens meer wilt spreken? Nou vertel... vroeg ik haar terwijl tranen uit mijn ogen begonnen te stromen.
Je bent gewoon een klootzak Nabil. Je kunt er niet tegen dat ik nu met hem ga. Ten eerste ben je jaloers dat hij in Europa woont en een goed werk heeft. Hij heeft tevens een auto en een appartement en is klaar om te gaan trouwen. Wat heb jij? Niets...Je hebt helemaal geen toekomst. Om het nog erger te maken denk je dat ik je iedere keer als je met die wijf van Hanane gaat je ga vergeven. Nou je hebt het mis. Ik heb de fotos gezien en die zeggen meer dan genoeg. Bovendien is Amien stukken beter dan jou. Wat Fadwa betreft...Ik wil geen meid die zich met mijn zaken bemoeit en die niet wil begrijpen dat ik ook een toekomst wil. Als ze met die loser van Yasser wil blijven, mij best...maar ik ga niet mijn leven verpesten door te trouwen met iemand zonder baan of kans daarop. Mijn ouders zijn je zaken niet en laat me nu los voordat ik ga gillen en roepen dat je me probeert te verkrachten... antwoordde ze. Geschrokken liet ik haar los en deed een stap naar achteren. Achter me zat Amien nog steeds huilend en bloedend te vloeken en te jammeren. Sohaila keek me aan en liep gelijk op Amien af. Ze knielde naast hem op haar knieen en hielp hem langzaam overeind. Voordat hij helemaal was opgestaan kwam Yasser aanlopen en ging naast me staan. Aan mijn andere kant verscheen als uit het niets Fadwa die ook naar Amien en Sohaila ging staan kijken. Ze deed geen aanstalten om Sohaila te helpen, maar ze had wel tranen in haar ogen. Toen ik me omdraaide naar Yasser zag ik een grote grijns om zijn mond en hij knipoogde naar me. Hij vertelde me dat hij en Fadwa alles hadden gehoord van het antwoord van Sohaila, maar dat ik me daarvan niets moest aantrekken. Dat was wel makkelijk praten, maar diep in mijn binnenste wist ik dat ze gelijk had. Met Amien had ze tenminste een kans op een gelukkig leven. Ik had geen baan en zoals het eruit zag zou ik die binnen de komende jaren ook niet krijgen. Alleen had ik nooit verwacht dat ze het daar moeilijk mee had. Hoe kon ik zo blind zijn? Yasser die wist waar ik aan dacht sloeg een arm om mijn schouders en liep met me mee naar huis met Fadwa achter ons...

Toen we thuis kwamen waren mijn moeder en tante al wakker en Zineb zat naar haar favorite tekenfilms te kijken. Ik zette de boodschappen op de tafel en nam plaats naast Yasser die naast Fadwa was gaan zitten. Mijn moeder heette ze welkom en ging naar de keuken om het ontbijt te bereiden. Fadwa stond op en ging haar helpen om haar verdriet te vergeten. Ik zat naar de grond te kijken en na te denken toen Yasser me overhaalde om te gaan douchen. Met langzame stappen nam ik wat kleding uit mijn kast en liep naar de douche. Toen ik had gedoucht voelde ik me al veel beter, maar ik voelde me ook erg moe. Ik nam mezelf voor om na het ontbijten te gaan slapen, maar dat ging niet door. Elke keer als je plannen leek te maken voor je dag gebeurde er iets dat het hele schema in de war stuurde. Toen we klaar waren met ontbijten hoorde ik hoe iemand hard op de deur bonkte. Yasser liet ons met een gebaar weten dat hij de deur ging openen en liep rennend naar beneden. Van boven keek ik hem na om te zien wie het was. Toen hij de deur opende zag ik twee politieagenten buiten staan. Achter hen stond Sohaila met betraande ogen.
Is het deze man?, vroeg een agent aan Sohaila toen hij Yasser voor hem zag staan.
Nee...Het is die daar... antwoordde Sohaila wijzend naar mij. Mijn moeder die de stemmen van de mannen hoorde kwam erbij staan om te kijken wat er aan de hand was. Toen ze de politieagenten zag keek ze verschrikt naar mij.
Nabil.Wat heb je gedaan mijn zoon? Vertel me aub dat je niets hebt gedaan..., vroeg ze smekend. Ik kon haar niet in de ogen kijken en liep langzaam naar de agenten toe.
Je staat onder arrest omdat je een jongen in elkaar hebt geslagen. Je moet nu mee naar het bureau. Zei n van de agenten toen ik bij hem was. Hij wilde zijn handboeien uithalen, maar ik gebaarde hem dat het niet hoefde. Toen ik naar buitenliep hoorde ik mijn moeder huilen en Yasser liep achter ons aan. Fadwa had mijn moeder omhelsd en ze stond samen met haar te huilen. Mijn tante was nergens te bekennen, maar ik wist dat ze mijn moeder zou bijstaan en dat stelde me gerust. Langzaam hief ik mijn ogen op en keek ik naar Sohaila.
Dus het is zover Sohaila. Het is zover dat je me naar de gevangenis laat gaan voor iemand die je pas twee weken kent. Het is zover dat je een relatie van zeven jaar nu echt breekt. Tot nu toe had ik nog steeds de stille hoop dat ik je terug zou krijgen, maar dat je dit zou doen...Dat had ik nooit van je verwacht... zei ik met tranen in mijn ogen.
Dan had je uit mijn buurt moeten blijven Nabil. Je betekent niets meer voor me en het doet me helemaal niets om je naar de gevangenis te sturen. In feite...het doet me juist plezier om je ernaar toe te sturen. Zei ze met een kille glimlach.
Ik beheerste me en dwong mezelf om niet meer te huilen om een meid in wiens ogen ik minder dan een vlo betekende. De politieagenten brachten me naar een auto en voordat ik instapte vertelde ik Yasser om goed voor mijn moeder te zorgen en dat hij zich geen zorgen om mij moet maken. Yasser wist dat allemaal, maar hij beloofde het toch omdat het me goed zou doen. De politieagenten reden me naar het bureau en brachten me naar een duffe kamer, waar niets in zat dan een klein tafeltje omringd door twee stoelen vastgeschroefd op de grond en kale vieze grijze muren. Dat is hen manier om mensen te intimideren, maar ik was al gentimideert door iemand van wie ik erg veel hield. Ik ging zitten en keek naar een kakkerlak die op zijn gemak rondscharrelde op de grond. En van de agenten vroeg me iets, maar ik hoorde hem niet eens. Geboeid zat ik naar de kakkerlak te kijken die tussen de poten van de tafel kroop. Mijn gedachten waren niet bij de kakkerlak, maar waren bij Sohaila en hoe ze zo snel kon zijn verandert. De kakkerlak was nu aangekomen bij de poten van de andere stoel en kroop nog steeds onverstoord verder, totdat de agent het met zijn schoen vermorzelde. Dat was precies wat Sohaila met me had gedaan...ze had mijn gevoelens vermorzeld alsof ze een vies insect waren. Langzaam liet ik mijn hoofd op de tafel zakken en begon te huilen gadegeslagen door de twee verbaasde agenten die dachten dat ik om de kakkerlak zat te huilen...


Toen ik weer normaal kon praten begonnen ze me vragen te stellen over die ochtend, maar voordat ik een antwoord kon opgeven werd er op de deur geklopt. Zonder te wachten op de reactie van de twee politie agenten liepen Yasser, Hamid en een man in een duur uitziende kostuum de kamer binnen. De agenten keken verbaasd naar de man die hen een briefje liet zien waarop stond dat ik vrijgelaten diende te worden. Nog meer verbaasd was ik toen ze de brief doorlazen en me vertelden dat ik mocht weggaan en dat ik blij moest zijn dat ik kennissen in de hoge kringen had. Ik liet het me geen twee keer zeggen en liep opgelucht tussen Hamid en Yasser naar buiten terwijl de man in het dure pak die later de persoonlijke rechterhand van Hamids vader bleek te zijn de details doornam met de politiemensen. We stapten in de auto van Hamid en gingen naar een rustig stuk strand ver van de stad. De hele rit wisselden we geen woord, maar toen we daar aankwamen vroeg Hamid me wat er aan de hand was. Ik vertelde hem wat er was voorgevallen, maar vertelde hem niet dat zijn zus een rol speelde in het verhaal. Ik wilde geen ruziestoker zijn en bovendien zou het niets uitmaken nu. Sohaila had gewoon een grote hekel aan me en daar moest ik nu maar verder mee leren leven. Toen ik hem alles vertelde keek Yasser hem aan en vroeg hem om hem te vergeven dat hij had voorgelogen. Hamid vond het geen punt en begreep het wel. Hij vond het rot voor me en zei dat hij klaar voor me stond als ik hem nog eens nodig zou moeten hebben. Ik gaf hem een hand en bedankte hem uit heel mijn hart voor wat hij die dag heeft gedaan. Normaal gesproken zou ik minstens een paar maanden achter de tralies moeten. Hij wuifde mijn dankbetuigingen weg en bracht me terug naar huis. Mijn moeder was zich net klaar aan het maken om naar de gevangenis te komen. Mijn tante had haar man gebeld en die stond bij de deur op hen te wachten toen ik naar binnen liep. Met grote ogen keken ze mij aan toen ze mij zagen. 
Hoe kom jij hier?, vroeg mijn moeder met grote ogen. Ben je ontsnapt? vroeg mijn tante. De man van mijn tante stond alleen met open mond te kijken.
Nee hoor...ze hebben me gewoon laten gaan. Hamid heeft het geregeld. Zei ik glimlachend. Mijn moeder omhelsde me en Fadwa verscheen opeens ook. Toen ze me zag sprong ze in mijn armen en begon hard te huilen. Iedereen in het huis had tranen in zijn ogen van het blije weerzien. Ik ging naar mijn kamer nadat mijn tante en haar man weg waren gegaan. Ze was al meer dan een maand bij ons en ze moest haar huis een keer gaan bezoeken zei ze lachend toen ze vertrok. Ze had wel beloofd dat ze over een week weer terug zou komen bij mijn moeder. Mijn moeder vond het goed vooral omdat ze al weken zeurde dat mijn tante naar haar man terug moest. Ze vond het niet zo aardig voor die man om zijn vrouw af te pakken. Mijn moeder liet me beloven dat ik Hamid een keer zou vragen om bij ons te komen eten zodat ze hem zelf zou bedanken. Ik beloofde het haar, wetend dat Hamid erg verlegen zou worden als zij dat zou gaan doen. Toen ik in mijn kamer was begon ik mijn kleren op te ruimen om iets te doen te hebben. Yasser zat op mijn bed naar me te kijken terwijl Fadwa bij mijn moeder ging zitten om haar gezelschap te houden. Toen ik bezig was met de kleren drong het tot me door dat Sohaila dat altijd voor me had gedaan en tranen stroomden weer. Ik kon niets doen om ze te stoppen. Yasser keek me aan en keek daarna uit het raam om me een paar minuten privacy te geven...Toen ik rustiger werd vroeg hij me: Nabil...Ik weet dat het heel erg is, maar hoelang ga je er nog mee door? Kijk wat je jezelf aandoet. Zij zit er helemaal niet mee.
Hoe zou jij je voelen Yasser wanneer Fadwa opeens en zonder goede reden je zou laten vallen? vroeg ik hem op mijn beurt. Hij keek me bedenkelijk aan en antwoordde niet. Hij wist precies wat ik bedoelde en hoe het zou voelen.
Ok weet je wat we gaan doen? We gaan op vakantie...Vandaag nog. Ik wil je zover mogelijk van haar hebben. Laten we naar Marrakech gaan. Wat zeg je ervan? Vroeg hij enthousiast.
Ik weet dat je het beste met me overhebt Yasser, maar ik zal je nooit vragen om mij voor te trekken voor Fadwa. Het is niet leuk als je haar een paar weken alleen achterlaat voor mij ook al zou ze het niet erg vinden. Zei ik glimlachend.
Wie zegt dat ik haar achterlaat? Zij gaat natuurlijk mee gek... zei hij lachend waarna hij me op mijn schouder sloeg en me vertelde om mijn kleren uit te gaan zoeken.
Hij liep naar mijn moeder en vertelde haar van het plan dat hij had en ze was het er helemaal mee eens. Fadwa liep naar huis om het met haar ouders erover te hebben die het geen probleem schenen te vinden. Ze was tenslotte bij twee jongens die ze al kenden sinds ze kleuters waren en bovendien was ze bij Yasser die onvermijdelijk haar man zou worden. We belden Hamid op om het hem te vertellen en het verbaasde ons niets dat hij ons vroeg of hij mee kon gaan. Natuurlijk vonden we het geen probleem, want we wilden het zelfs aan hem vragen. Nadat we allemaal onze tassen klaar hadden gemaakt gingen we op hem wachten bij de winkels. Van mijn moeder kreeg ik 1500 DH (150 euro) die ik met moeite had aangenomen. Ik beloofde haar om goed op mezelf te zullen passen en kuste Zineb die vroeg was gaan slapen die dag. Tot onze verbazing kwam Hamid in zijn auto in plaats van een taxi. Dus dat betekende dat we met zijn auto gingen. Toen hij de deur opendeed, werd de andere deur ook open gegooid en Hanane stapte er uit. Verbaasd keek ik naar Yasser die net zo verbaasd naar me keek.
Sorry jongens, maar Hanane wilde per se mee en omdat Fadwa als enige vrouw met ons gaat dacht ik dat ze misschien wat gezelschap zou kunnen gebruiken... zei hij nerveus. Omdat ik hem nog niets over haar had verteld had hij natuurlijk geen idee, wat hij met zich meebracht. Ik onderdrukte mijn woede en keek glimlachend naar Hamid. Natuurlijk jongen, geen probleem. Heel attent van je...
Hanane keek me glimlachend aan en stapte terug in de auto. Met langzame stappen liep ik naar de auto gooide mijn tas erin en die van Fadwa en Yasser en stapte in. Er was duidelijk een gevoel van vijandigheid in de auto te bespeuren. Niet raar als je je bedenkt dat de reden waarom ik met Sohaila had gebroken voor me zat. Fadwa wierp boze blikken naar Hanane toe en ze kon het waarschijnlijk niet waarderen dat ze de komende twee weken met Hanane in n kamer zou moeten doorbrengen. Ik keek met gemengde gevoelens naar Hanane. Zij was een rare meid. Niemand zou doen wat zij had gedaan om me te krijgen. Aan de ene kant haatte ik haar omdat ze mijn geluk met Sohaila in de weg had gestaan, maar aan de andere kant had ik medelijden met haar. Ik wist ook niet waarom, maar ik voelde dat ze ongelukkig was. Dat had ik nooit van mezelf verwacht. Sinds ik Sohaila was kwijtgeraakt, was Hanane synoniem aan de duivel en nu ik met haar in de auto zat voelde ik medelijden voor haar. Yasser was de enige die een meester was in het verbergen van zijn emoties. Hij begon weer moppen te tappen en binnen de kortste keren zaten we allemaal te lachen, maar niet van harte...

wordt vervolgd...(in 2005 inshallah)

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:nijn:   :ole:   :wohaa:   :grote grijns:   :duim:

----------


## Amaleke

hey moony

ik wou je effe zeggen dat ik echt geen woorden heb voor dit verhaal 
het is niet te doen 
ben er gewoon gek op man 
ik zou zeggen doe zo verder je hebt echt talent lieverd
en laat ons niet te lang wachten op een vervolgje (liefst zo lang als deze)

dikke maha van amal

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Helemaal geen probleem lieverd!
> 
> Ok dan...doe je best! Ik weet dat je het kan! 
> 
> hahahahaha...ja eindelijk 2 weken vakantie. Ik heb dit echt nodig al ga ik niet veel rusten...
> 
> greetz en tot gauw weer,
> 
> moony*


I will ... thnx :knipoog: 

Ja lekker he... nee rusten daar komt niets van in nee.. dat laat k wel over aan de komende weekenden :tong uitsteken: 

Ciao's  :zwaai: 

Ps: ffe je vervolgjes lezen en wens je veeeeel plezier in Frankrijk.. Verwacht je terug in uw gezonde situatie :grote grijns:  ...

----------


## Lwarda

Top en lang vervolg.

Jij ook een fijne vakantie en nieuwjaar. Doe rustig aan en nog veel plezier in Parijs. 

Tot spreeks weer Insha'Allah.  :Smilie:

----------


## lela laila

HEY MOONY!

Ik was helemaal happy om te zien dat je een vervolg hebt geplaats, ik had bijna hoop opgegeven  :frons: 

maar je hebt het helemaal weer goed gemaakt met je lange vervolg!!!  :grote grijns:  

-X-

Laila

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *    *


 :Smilie:   :knipoog: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Amaleke_ 
> *hey moony
> 
> ik wou je effe zeggen dat ik echt geen woorden heb voor dit verhaal 
> het is niet te doen 
> ben er gewoon gek op man 
> ik zou zeggen doe zo verder je hebt echt talent lieverd
> en laat ons niet te lang wachten op een vervolgje (liefst zo lang als deze)
> 
> dikke maha van amal*


Hey Amaleke,

Ik ben blij dat je het verhaal nog volgt.  :nerveus:  Hier komt dan nog een vervolg. Sorry dat het zo lang heeft geduurt, maar 2005 was slecht begonnen voor me.

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *I will ... thnx
> 
> Ja lekker he... nee rusten daar komt niets van in nee.. dat laat k wel over aan de komende weekenden
> 
> Ciao's 
> 
> Ps: ffe je vervolgjes lezen en wens je veeeeel plezier in Frankrijk.. Verwacht je terug in uw gezonde situatie ...*


 :Smilie:  Ben terug in mijn gezonde situatie! Hoe gaat het met jou?

tot gauw,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Top en lang vervolg.
> 
> Jij ook een fijne vakantie en nieuwjaar. Doe rustig aan en nog veel plezier in Parijs. 
> 
> Tot spreeks weer Insha'Allah. *


Beetje laat antwoord...sorry, maar je weet waarom  :Smilie: 

Tot gauw weer inshallah,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *HEY MOONY!
> 
> Ik was helemaal happy om te zien dat je een vervolg hebt geplaats, ik had bijna hoop opgegeven 
> 
> maar je hebt het helemaal weer goed gemaakt met je lange vervolg!!!  
> 
> -X-
> 
> Laila*


Hey Laila,

Hoe gaat het ermee meid? Je moet de hoop nooit opgeven hoor! Ik ga niet stoppen met dit verhaal voordat het af is... :Smilie: 

Het komt alleen vaak voor dat ik wat dingen meemaak, behalve school dan en dan zit ik in een situatie waar ik me moeilijk op schrijven kan concentreren. Hopelijk zal dat niet te vaak voorkomen inshallah.

Kus en tot gauw weer,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

* Hallo allemaal! 

Ik hoop dat het nieuwe jaar goed is begonnen voor jullie allemaal en jullie familie. En dat het goed gaat met jullie school/werk inshallah. 

Mijn verontschuldigingen dat ik zolaat ben met het schrijven van een vervolg, maar ik had wat moeilijkheden aan het begin van dit jaar. Het gaat elhamdoelillah al iets beter.

Ik hoop dat jullie zullen genieten van dit vervolg en hopelijk tot gauw weer inshallah.

Kus,

moony
*
We kwamen laat aan in Marrakech. Hamid had al bij de Sheraton Hotel kamers gereserveerd. Ik vond het wel erg dat hij zoveel geld aan ons uitgaf, maar daar zat hij helemaal niet mee. Hij zei maar steeds dat we hetzelfde voor hem zouden hebben gedaan. Om de kosten te drukken nam ik samen met Yasser een kamer en deelde Fadwa met Hanane een kamer. Hamid was de enige met een eigen kamer en hij hield het lang vol dat ieder van ons zijn eigen kamer moest hebben. Zijn zus vertelde hem dat ze het leuker zou vinden als ze met Fadwa een kamer zou kunnen delen en hij wist dat ik en Yasser het ook leuk vonden om een kamer te delen, dus gaf hij het uiteindelijk op. Nadat we onze kleding naar onze kamers hadden gebracht kwam Fadwa naar ons kamer toe om met ons te spreken. Ze vond het erg dat ze met Hanane een kamer zou moeten delen en was bang dat ze haar iets zou aandoen.
Fadwa...Maak je geen zorgen. Behandel haar gewoon als een goede vriendin. Hamid is een goede jongen en jammer dat hij zo een zus heeft, maar we zitten er nu gewoon mee dus moeten we er maar het beste van maken. Bovendien heeft ze jullie niets misdaan, alleen mij. Dus laat je gevoelens je niet meeslepen...zei ik glimlachend tegen Fadwa terwijl ik mijn handen op haar schouders had gelegd.
Ze beloofde me om haar best te doen en nadat ze ons een goedenacht had gewenst liep ze naar haar kamer toe. Ik trok me terug in de luxueuze douche, nam een douche en trok een korte broek aan. Het was heel erg warm buiten...Ik gooide de deuren van het balkon open en genoot van de warme lucht en het uitzicht. Er werd op de deur geklopt en Hamid kwam binnen lopen.
Wat zitten jullie te doen hier? We gaan toch niet slapen zeker? Kom nou...Ik ken een heel goede discotheek hier. Bovendien slaapt niemand in Marrakech s nachts dat doe je overdag...zei hij lachend.
Ben je dan helemaal niet moe?, vroeg ik hem verbaasd. Hij zat meer dan 8 uur achter het stuur, maar hij zag eruit alsof hij zo een wedstrijd kon gaan voetballen en nog genoeg energie zou overhouden om 40 km te gaan rennen.
Moe? Ben je gek? Deze stad geeft me altijd teveel energie. Ik begrijp het ook niet. Sinds ik klein was is het zo bij mij. Zei hij lachend.
Op dat moment ging de deur open en liep Hanane gevolgd door Fadwa binnen. Hanane zag er oogverblindend uit. Ze had een witte strakke broek aan, witte sandalen en een wit topje die niets aan de fantasie overliet. Haar haren had ze los over haar schouders gegooid en ze had een beetje make up gebruikt. Fadwa had in tegenstelling tot Hanane meer beschaafdere kleding aan. Ze had een broek aan die haar lichaam er goed uit liet zien en een T-shirt die niet te strak om haar lichaam spande. 
Gaan we nou nog of hoe zit dat?, vroeg Hanane terwijl ze naar me keek.
Heb ik nou echt bij die meid in bed gelegen? Waarom kan ik me in godsnaam dan niets van herinneren? Vroeg ik mezelf voor de duizendste keer af.
Yasser die zijn tijd niet had zitten verdoen toen Hamid binnenkwam, liep uit de douche luchtig gekleed. Hij had een witte katoenen broek en daarboven een wit overhemd met de helft van de knoppen open. Iedereen leek alleen op me te wachten. Snel liep ik naar mijn koffer en pakte maar ook een witte broek en een zwart overhemd. Toen ik gekleed was, liepen we naar de auto van Hamid. Hij wist precies waar hij heen moest en binnen de kortste keren kwamen we aan bij La diamande noir (De zwarte diamand). Er stond een lange rij mensen te wachten, maar zoals ik al had verwacht liep Hamid gevolgd door Hanane gewoon door naar de portier. We liepen ze achterna terwijl Hamid omkeek om te zorgen dat hij ons niet uit het oog zou verliezen. De portier keek op toen Hamid bij hem was en hij begon tegen hem te schreeuwen dat hij achter in de rij moet sluiten. Zonder te antwoorden pakte Hamid zijn telefoon en belde een nummer. Twee minuten later verscheen een man in een nette pak die met open armen op Hamid afvloog.
Sorry Hamid, maar dat is de nieuwe uitsmijter...Hij kent je nog niet omdat je al maanden niet meer op bezoek bent geweest. Zei de man lachend.
De uitsmijter stond met grote ogen te kijken hoe de eigenaar van de discotheek de hand van Hamid drukte en hij voelde zich dom dat hij zo had gereageerd. Hamid echter zei gedag tegen hem en liet ons naar binnen lopen. De andere mensen in de rij keken ons na met jaloerse ogen. De meeste jongens keken al naar Hanane, maar toen ze zagen dat ze bevriend was met de eigenaar keken ze hen ogen helemaal uit. De eigenaar scheen een heel goede vriend te zijn van de vader van Hamid. Hij had zelf een paar dochters, die door de discotheek slenterden. Ze zeiden ons gedag, trokken Hamid weg van ons en lieten ons verbaasd staan kijken. Dat vond hen vader wel amusant want hij lachte hartelijk en excuseerde zich daarna omdat hij nog veel werk te doen had. Hij wenste ons veel plezier en verdween tussen de menigte. We gingen aan een tafel die alleen voor VIPS gereserveerd was zitten en keken naar de mensen die dansten. Hanane liep weg om daarna terug te komen met een man aan wie we onze bestelling doorgaven. Eerst dacht ik dat Hanane van die type meiden was die alcohol dronk en zich vergreep aan elke zonde die door Allah verboden was, maar ik had me vergist. Ze dronk Jus dorange en zat de hele tijd te deinen met de muziek terwijl ze me blikken toewierp. Yasser zat met Fadwa te lachen en ik voelde me weer alleen en buitengesloten. Een paar jongens die het durfden om Hanane ten dans te vragen kregen alleen een afwijzende blik van haar. De meest volhardende jongen hield het niet eens twee minuten vol. Ik voelde wel respect voor haar, vooral omdat sinds we binnen waren gegaan ze niet eens was gaan dansen of wat dan ook. Of probeerde ze me soms te imponeren met haar gedrag? Ik beloofde mezelf om alert te blijven en me niet door mijn gevoelens te laten meeslepen. Opeens kwam Hamid aanlopen. De twee zussen liepen met hem mee en waren druk met hem in gesprek. Zo te zien mochten ze hem erg graag. Later begreep ik dat ze praktisch broers en zussen van elkaar waren en hij was gek op die twee meiden. Ze kwamen naast ons zitten en begonnen met Yasser te spreken die snel hen vertrouwen had gewonnen door ze aan het lachen te maken. Ze mochten zo te zien Fadwa ook gelijk en die was helemaal blij dat ze zulke meiden had leren kennen. Midden in een gesprek over Europa begon er een rustig nummer te draaien. Zonder waarschuwing stond Hanane op en vroeg me om met haar te gaan dansen. Luid genoeg zodat haar broer en iedereen het zou kunnen horen. Ik keek verbaasd naar haar en keek naar Yasser die me met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen aankeek. Hamid glimlachte naar me en gebaarde me dat ik moest gaan. Hij vertrouwde me wel met zijn zus en ik wist niet of ik dat vertrouwen wel waard was. De dochters van de eigenaar die Ilhem en Sihem heetten glimlachten naar me en vonden het zo te zien een goed idee van haar. Met tegenzin stond ik op en liep met haar naar de dansvloer. Meteen hield ze alle ogen van de jongens op haar gericht. Ik voelde me niet op mijn gemak terwijl ik een arm om haar slanke taille legde en dicht bij haar ging staan. Ze trok me naar zich toe en begon langzaam te bewegen. Haar hoofd legde ze op mijn schouder en het leek alsof ik met mijn vriendin aan het dansen was en niet de meid die ik het meest haatte op de hele aarde. Langzaam bewogen we op de maten van de muziek totdat ik haar de vraag stelde die me heel lang had bezig gehouden.
Waarom?, vroeg ik haar.
Ze tilde haar hoofd op van mijn schouder en keek me recht aan. Haar prachtige ogen namen me helemaal in zich en onder andere omstandigheden zou ik echt verliefd zijn geworden op haar. 
Ik zei je toch dat ik je ooit zou krijgen? Bovendien was ze niet eens een waardige tegenstander. Als iemand jou probeerde af te pakken door te doen wat ik had gedaan, zou ik het alleen een leuke uitdaging hebben gevonden en het spelletje hebben meegespeeld. Zie je het niet Nabil? Ik wilde je voor mezelf. Ik denk dat ik nu wel heb bereikt wat ik allang wilde. Zei ze fluisterend.
Dat is niet wat IK wilde. Waarom wil je gewoon niet begrijpen dat ik gek op Sohaila ben. Je broer behoort nu tot mijn beste vrienden en ik wilde dat je ook tot mijn beste vriendinnen zou horen, maar niet mijn vriendin. Denk je nou echt dat je me zou krijgen nu je mijn relatie met Sohaila in de weg hebt gestaan? Nou dan heb je het verkeerd meid...Bovendien, wie was de gast die ons had gefotografeerd? vroeg ik haar.
Ze keek me weer aan en ik zag dat ze verdrietig was.
Ik had iets anders verwacht eerlijk gezegd. Ik wilde van deze vakantie een kans maken zodat je me beter zou leren kennen en me misschien een kans zou kunnen geven. Je moet niet twijfelen aan mijn liefde voor jou...Ik wil alleen dat je echt van me gaat houden. Wie de fotos heeft gemaakt is niet van belang. Iedereen zou het kunnen doen als je ze maar genoeg geld geeft, maar Nabil...aub...Geef me een kans... zei ze terwijl ze me aankeek. Haar gezicht was te dicht bij mijn gezicht en ik voelde me een beetje duizelig. Hoe kan zo een prachtige meid als Hanane zo slecht zijn van binnen? Waarom doet ze zoveel voor mij? Ik ben het niet waard...ik wilde gewoon doorgaan met Sohaila zoals we waren. Maar Sohaila heeft me ook al verwondt door dingen te zeggen die ik nooit van haar had verwacht. Ze keek nog steeds naar me terwijl ik met mijn gedachten en gevoelens aan het vechten was. 
Hanane...Weet je wat ik voor je voel?, vroeg ik haar. Ze schudde langzaam haar hoofd en keek me nieuwsgierig aan.
Een hatelijk gevoel...Ik haat de manier waarop je mijn relatie met Sohaila in de weg hebt gestaan. Ik zou kunnen zeggen dat ik je haat voor wat je hebt gedaan. Ik kan nooit iets voor je voelen nu, want elke keer als ik eraan denk hoe je mijn relatie hebt kapot gemaakt dan zal ik je alleen maar nog meer haten.
Verbaasd keek ze me aan en wilde protesteren.Tot mijn geluk werd ik gered door de DJ die op dat moment naar HipHop overging. Opgelucht liep ik naar ons plek terug terwijl ze achter mij aanliep en waarschijnlijk al een plan aan het uitbroeden was hoe ze me toch zou kunnen krijgen...

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Beetje laat antwoord...sorry, maar je weet waarom 
> 
> Tot gauw weer inshallah,
> 
> moony*


Geef nie,dat gaat nou eenmaal voor.  :Smilie: 

Insha'Allah.

K ga so het vervolg lezen. Zal tog weer een toppertje zijn.  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je Moony, zoals gewoonlijk  :duim:  
ik wens je veel geluk en plezier voor het jaar 2005  :Smilie:

----------


## Daniya

Moonwalker ik heb EINDELIJK het 'hele' verhaal kunnen uitlezen: PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!

Kan je weer verder gaan alsjeblieft?
x

----------


## Souma

Selaam Moony,

Shoekran voor je vervolg,..ik wil zeggen dat ik je verhaal een lange tijd niet meer had gevolgd. Nu ik het vervolg weer lees weet ik waarom jou verhaal zo goed is  :grote grijns: . Tbark Allah. Insallah gaat het voor de rest ook goed met jou. 

Liefs,
Souma

----------


## Daniya

Moonwalker, wanneer ga je nu verder?
Kan heus niet meer wachten!!!

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Geef nie,dat gaat nou eenmaal voor. 
> 
> Insha'Allah.
> 
> K ga so het vervolg lezen. Zal tog weer een toppertje zijn. *


 :knipoog: 

Thx...Ik spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

Bye!

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *dank je Moony, zoals gewoonlijk  
> ik wens je veel geluk en plezier voor het jaar 2005 *


Thx Sanae!  :nerveus: 

Ik wens jou ook hetzelfde. Dat het beter wordt dan voorgaande jaar.

Hoe gaat het trouwens met je? Lang niet gesproken. Hopelijk gaat het met iedereen goed.

groetjes,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *Moonwalker ik heb EINDELIJK het 'hele' verhaal kunnen uitlezen: PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kan je weer verder gaan alsjeblieft?
> x*


Hoi Daniya!

Bedankt meid... :nerveus: 

Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...Beloofd! Ik heb veel projecten die volgende week ingeleverd moeten worden en de week daarop heb ik een week vrij. Dan schrijf ik een lang vervolg.

Tot gauw weer,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Selaam Moony,
> 
> Shoekran voor je vervolg,..ik wil zeggen dat ik je verhaal een lange tijd niet meer had gevolgd. Nu ik het vervolg weer lees weet ik waarom jou verhaal zo goed is . Tbark Allah. Insallah gaat het voor de rest ook goed met jou. 
> 
> Liefs,
> Souma*


Salam Souma,

Geen dank hoor...Ben blij dat je het nog steeds volgt.  :knipoog:  Allah iebarkfiek meid.

Het gaat wel lekker met me qua gezondheid. Alleen de projecten voor school maken me bijna gek, maar dat is bijna bij iedereen hetzelfde.

Hopelijk gaat het ook goed met jou.

Kus,

moony

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila,
> 
> Hoe gaat het ermee meid? Je moet de hoop nooit opgeven hoor! Ik ga niet stoppen met dit verhaal voordat het af is...
> 
> Het komt alleen vaak voor dat ik wat dingen meemaak, behalve school dan en dan zit ik in een situatie waar ik me moeilijk op schrijven kan concentreren. Hopelijk zal dat niet te vaak voorkomen inshallah.
> 
> Kus en tot gauw weer,
> 
> moony*


Hey moony,

Met mij gaat het lekker, dank je! ben blij te horen dat je het zeker af gaat maken...vooral nu het zo spannend is..  :Smilie:  

Ik kan me natuurlijk voorstellen dat er naast dit verhaal nog heel wat andere dingen moeten gebeuren...dus geduld is een schone zaak zeggen ze toch...  :Wink:  

-x-

Laila

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Hey 'Moonwalker'

Ik was dit verhaal gans vergeten! Ik heb het laatste stukje terug gelezen, en ik herinner me het weer! nogmaals, tis een supergoei verhaal! doe snel verder insh'allah!

Greetzzz

 :Wink:

----------


## Souma

Heyyy Moony,

Shoekran ElhamdoulillAllah gaat het met mij ook goed. Ben blij dat het met jou ook goed gaat. En over je projecten,...tsjah the same here...maar gewoon volhouden tenslotte weet je voor wat je het doet toch  :grote grijns: . Denk maar aan wat je wilt bereiken,...doe ik ook altijd. En ik weet niet waar het vandaan komt...maar opeens heb ik dan weer zin om alles goed en snel af te maken  :hihi:  

InsaAllah zullen we snel weer wat van je prachtige/spannende vervolgjes lezen  :Smilie: . 

Beslema en liefs,
Souma





> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salam Souma,
> 
> Geen dank hoor...Ben blij dat je het nog steeds volgt.  Allah iebarkfiek meid.
> 
> Het gaat wel lekker met me qua gezondheid. Alleen de projecten voor school maken me bijna gek, maar dat is bijna bij iedereen hetzelfde.
> 
> Hopelijk gaat het ook goed met jou.
> 
> ...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Hey moony,
> 
> Met mij gaat het lekker, dank je! ben blij te horen dat je het zeker af gaat maken...vooral nu het zo spannend is..  
> 
> Ik kan me natuurlijk voorstellen dat er naast dit verhaal nog heel wat andere dingen moeten gebeuren...dus geduld is een schone zaak zeggen ze toch...  
> 
> -x-
> 
> Laila*


Hey Laila,

Mooi dat het goed gaat! Hopelijk blijft het altijd zo gaan. Ik ga zo een vervolg zetten. Was er de hele avond mee bezig geweest. Hopelijk is het de moeite waard!  :knipoog: 

En bedankt voor je begrip meid...Hopelijk tot gauw weer.

kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Hey 'Moonwalker'
> 
> Ik was dit verhaal gans vergeten! Ik heb het laatste stukje terug gelezen, en ik herinner me het weer! nogmaals, tis een supergoei verhaal! doe snel verder insh'allah!
> 
> Greetzzz
> 
> *


Hey meid!

Leuk dat je het vergeten was hoor...hahaha...ik neem het je niet kwalijk. Ik schrijf niet zo vaak als ik wel zou moeten doen en de meesten vergeten de verhaal gauw.

Ik ga zo verder met een vervolgje en bedankt voor je complimentje!  :knipoog: 

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyyy Moony,
> 
> Shoekran ElhamdoulillAllah gaat het met mij ook goed. Ben blij dat het met jou ook goed gaat. En over je projecten,...tsjah the same here...maar gewoon volhouden tenslotte weet je voor wat je het doet toch . Denk maar aan wat je wilt bereiken,...doe ik ook altijd. En ik weet niet waar het vandaan komt...maar opeens heb ik dan weer zin om alles goed en snel af te maken  
> 
> InsaAllah zullen we snel weer wat van je prachtige/spannende vervolgjes lezen . 
> 
> Beslema en liefs,
> Souma*


Hey Souma!

La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe meid! Mooi dat het goed met je gaat! Hahahaha...Ik wist wel dat iedereen projecten had. Het is gewoon teveel. En je hebt gelijk...we moeten gewoon volhouden als we iets willen bereiken! Ben blij dat je er zo over denkt want zo hoort het ook. Ik wens je alvast het allerbeste en dat je bereikt wat je voor ogen hebt inshallah.

Mijn vervolgje komt nu aan. Hopelijk is het de moeite waard.

Beslama meid,

Kus,

moony

----------


## moonwalker

*Ok...Hier dan eindelijk nog een vervolg. Het spijt me dat het zolang heeft geduurd, maar school en mijn computer die raar doet lieten me geen kans toe om door te gaan met het verhaal. Hopelijk maakt deze vervolg het allemaal weer goed.

kus,

moony* 

De rest van de avond brachten we lachend door en ik probeerde Hanane zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Zij in tegenstelling tot mij wilde zo dicht mogelijk bij me zijn en liet geen kans voorbijlopen zonder me bij mijn hand vast te houden of me te omhelzen. Ik werd verlegen omdat haar broer steeds in de buurt was, maar hij scheen het zich niet aan te trekken. Toen de dames naar het toilet gingen leunde Hamid over de tafel heen en vroeg me. 
Wat vind je van mijn zus?.
Ik was zo verbaasd dat ik hem alleen maar met open mond bleef aankijken. Yessir begon te grinniken en keek me grijnzend aan. Hamid die nog steeds naar me keek begon te lachen.
Ze maakt er geen geheim van dat ze je leuk vindt en eerlijk gezegd zou ik het geen probleem vinden als ze jou als vriend kiest, maar ik weet hoe het zit met Sohaila enz. Dus doe rustig aan en denk er goed overna. Haast je vooral niet, want ik ken mijn zus. Die wil altijd alles te snel hebben. Ik kon geen woord uitbrengen en bleef hem alleen maar aankijken. Uiteindelijk wist ik een zin uit te spreken.
Sorry Hamid, het is niets persoonlijks maar ik ben nog niet toe aan een nieuwe vriendin en Sohaila zou ik nooit kunnen vergeten. Het is beter dat je nu al weet dat het nooit iets zou worden tussen mij en Hanane. Verlegen keek ik naar de grond. Hij lachte alleen maar en zei dat de toekomst in Allahs handen zat en dat niemand weet wat ons te wachten staat, waarna we over andere onderwerpen begonnen te praten...

Rond 5 uur s ochtends vertrokken we naar het hotel nadat we de eigenaar van de discotheek bedankten voor zijn gastvrijheid. Hij was zelfs boos dat we naar het hotel gingen en wilde dat we allemaal naar zijn villa zouden komen om de vakantie daar door te brengen. Ilhem en Sihem bleven net zolang smeken en omdat Fadwa heel goed met ze kon opschieten namen we de uitnodiging aan en spraken we af dat we laat in de avond bij hem thuis zouden komen. Ilhem, Sihem en Fadwa waren meer dan blij en vooral Fadwa die de hele tijd de man bleef bedanken totdat Yasser haar meetrok en in de auto duwde, wat de man erg amuzant vond. Hij en Yasser konden al vanaf het begin goed met elkaar opschieten al verschilden ze ongeveer 30 jaar in leeftijd. Maar Yasser had de kunst om iedereen naar zijn hand te zetten, voor hem was het gewoon kinderspel. En ding wat ik waardeerde bij Yasser is dat hij daar nooit van ging profiteren. Toen we op weg gingen naar het hotel was ik erg stil en keek naar het landschap terwijl Hamid en de rest met een Chaabi cd van Senhaji mee zaten te zingen. In het hotel aangekomen liepen we allemaal naar ons kamer waar we meteen de airco laag zetten en in bed sprongen. Ik werd wakker rond 15:00 in de middag en voelde een lichte hoofdpijn opkomen. Ik keek naar het bed naast me en zag tot mijn verbazing, dat het leeg en opgemaakt was. Ik stond langzaam op om mijn hoofd geen reden te geven om me meer pijn te doen en liep naar de badkamer. Ik nam een douche en trok een korte broek en wijd T-shirt aan. Toen ik de badkamer uit kwam trof ik Yasser op zijn bed aan met een enorme Sorbet in zijn hand. Hij genoot zeker ervan, want hij leek bijna in extase terwijl hij het ijs langzaam opat. Meteen begon mijn mag te knorren. Hij wees met een half gebaar naar een tafeltje in de hoek waarop eten was opgestald. Dat was de reden waarom ik goed met hem kon opschieten. We begrepen elkaar zonder elkaar te spreken. Ik liep naar de tafel en begon langzaam en genietend van het eten te proeven. Er was van alles en nog wat. Roerei, boter, jam, croissants, smeerchocolade, kaas enz...Een kan hete en sterke koffie stond naast een fles vers geperste sinasappels waar ijsklontjes op dreven. Nadat ik genoeg had gegeten liep ik terug naar mijn bed en keek samen met Yasser naar de tv waar Tom voor het duizendste keer Jerry probeerde te vangen. Als er n ding was wat ik samen met Yasser deelden was dat wel naar Cartoons kijken. Dat was het enige wat je uit je dagelijkse leven kon halen en je een paar uur al je zorgen deed vergeten. Ik moest lachen om een paar grappen van Jerry en lette niet eens op de deur die geopend werd waarna Hamid, Fadwa en Hanane naar binnen kwamen. Hamid en Hanane begrepen niet hoe twee volwassene jongens naar Cartoons zaten te kijken en tot hun grote verbazing ging Fadwa naast Yasser zitten om ook ernaar te kijken. Toen ze afgelopen waren merkten we pas dat ze allemaal hen kleren al hadden gepakt. Meteen begonnen we de hele kamer door te lopen op zoek naar zoek geraakte kleding stukken terwijl Hanane en Hamid naar beneden liepen om af te rekenen. Fadwa vond kleren op de meest rare plekken en ze kon haar lachen niet inhouden. Gelukkig blijven jullie alleen maar 1 dag hier. Ik zou het wel eens zien nadat jullie 2 weken hier hadden gebracht. Zei ze plagerig.
Nadat we alles hadden opgeruimd liepen we met de tassen naar beneden en gingen in de auto zitten. Het was al vijf uur, maar het was erg heet en ik was blij dat we meteen in de auto gingen zitten waar een aangename temperatuur heerste. We reden ongeveer een half uur voordat we bij een villa aankwamen. Zo een huis een villa noemen is eigenlijk net zoiets als een olifant een mug noemen. Je kunt gerust zeggen dat het een paleis is. Alleen om de inrit door te rijden hadden we 2 minuten nodig. Aan het begin van de inrit troffen we twee bewakers aan. Dat waren geen bewakers die je trof bij normale villas. Meestal zijn ze oude mensen die nog een ouder hond hebben en die de hele nacht buiten blijven zitten om erop te zien dat niemand iets geks uithaalt. Deze twee waren duidelijk goed getrainde bewakers en de knobbel op hen borst liet er geen twijfel over bestaan dat ze gewapend waren. Hen gezichten lieten je duidelijk zien dat ze niet bang waren om geweld te gebruiken en dat ze het leuk zouden vinden om je helemaal verrot te slaan. Hitler zou heel veel van die twee hebben geleerd, dacht ik geamuseerd. Ze moesten eerst de heer des huizes bellen voordat ze ons door lieten gaan. Toen we bij de ingang van het huis kwamen, kwam er een man aanlopen die de sleutels van Hamid overnam waarna hij onze bagage naar binnen bracht en de auto in een garage zette. Aan de deur wachtte ons de eigenaar van de discotheek die ons vroeg om hem gewoon Abbas te noemen. Glimlachend stelde hij ons voor aan zijn vrouw. Ze was een beeldschone vrouw die ons met een grote glimlach verwelkomde en ons vroeg om haar Boushra te noemen. Ilhem en Sihem kwamen aanrennen terwijl een klein hondje dolblij achter hen rende. Ze hielden stil toen ze ons zagen en een grote glimlach verscheen op hen gezicht. Het hondje begon ons nieuwsgierig te onderzoeken. Toen hij vond dat we geen gevaar vormden voor het gezin ging hij terug naar Sihem die hem glimlachend van de grond oppakte. Fadwa kon haar ogen niet van het hondje afhouden. Ze vroeg Sihem of ze hem mocht vasthouden en vanaf dat moment zag je nergens Fadwa zonder dat hondje die Rex heette. Abbas bracht ons breed glimlachend en trots zijn huis binnen en we bezichtigden het hele huis. Voor Hamid en Hanane was het niets nieuws, want ze logeerden altijd bij hem tijdens hen vakanties, maar voor mij, Fadwa en Yasser was het een onvergetelijke ervaring. Zoals ik al had verwacht was het gewoon een paleis. Trots vertelde Abbas ons dat het 25 kamers bevatte met in ieder kamer zijn eigen badkamer. Verder waren er 5 keukens waarvan alleen 1 echt in gebruik was. De andere vier werden gebruikt als er een feest georganiseerd werd wat vaak gebeurde. 10 woonkamers ieder in een verschillende stijl verleenden het paleis een aparte sfeer. Het paleis telde 2 verdiepingen en een kelder. De kelder was de garage waarin Abbas zijn auto collectie aan ons liet zien terwijl hij duidelijk erg trots was op zijn verzameling. Boushra liep met ons hele huis door, maar toen ze merkte dat haar man ons naar de kelder zou brengen begon ze pas echt interesse te tonen. Dat was ook waarom hij met haar getrouwd was merkten we later. Ze was net zo gek op autos als haar man en het liefst bracht ze de hele dag door met het sleutelen en restaureren van oude autos. Ze deelden dat aparte eigenschap allebei en in hen vrije dagen trof je ze altijd in de kelder terwijl Sihem en Ilhem zover mogelijk uit hen buurt probeerden te blijven zodat ze niet hoefden te leren hoe een auto werkt. Want zeg nou eerlijk...dat is niet iets wat iemand van 18 jaar zou willen leren zeiden de zusjes lachend. Bij de auto collectie hoorden 2 autos waar alleen 10 stukken van waren geproduceerd. Die waren het meest kostbare en hen prijs was net zo hoog als de prijs van 3 gloednieuwe ferraris. Niet dat hij geen Ferraris had, want als je de kelder in zou lopen zou je denken dat je in een parkeerplaats terecht bent gekomen. 3 limousines (2 wit en 1 zwarte), Mercedessen, BMWs, Minis, Ferraris, Porshes...Alle merken leken bij elkaar te zijn gehaald in de enorme garage en allemaal schitterden ze, want op geen enkele auto stond een krasje of zelfs stof. Alleen al om de autos schoon te houden hadden ze 10 mensen in dienst die elke dag de autos schoonmaakten en nakeken. Ik kon me onmogelijk de rijkdom voorstellen waarin deze mensen leefden, maar door hen vriendelijkheid tegen andere mensen gunde ik het hen met heel mijn hart. Ik zag hoe ze hen bedienden behandelden en het was alsof ze het tegen gelijken hadden en niet tegen een bediende. De bedienden die merkten hoe ze werden behandeld werkten nog harder en waren gek op de familie. Elke bediende zou een moord plegen voor de familie als het nodig bleek te zijn. Vanaf de eerste keer dat ik de familie ontmoette mocht ik ze gelijk. Later zou ik nog horen van Hamid dat ze verschillende hulp instanties hebben door heel Marokko die de mensen hielpen in tijden van nood. Tijdens het schapenfeest werden er iedere jaar uit de enorme boerderijen van Abbas meer dan 500 schapen gratis aan arme mensen gegeven en hij deed het volstrekt anoniem. Terwijl ik in de nieuwe wereld van rijke mensen wandelde verbaasde ik me elke keer dat er nog zulke mensen leefden. De meiden Ilhem en Sihem hielden niet eens van al dat geld en gedoe. Ze wilden gewoon lachen met vrienden, naar de bioscoop en zwembad gaan. Maar doordat ze zo rijk waren was de kans op ontvoering groot waardoor ze verplicht 24 uur per dag in de gaten werden gehouden door beveiligers die zo goed waren dat ze bijna onzichtbaar waren. Nadat we de hele collectie autos van de familie hadden bekeken, brachten ze ons naar de tuin. De tuin was zo groot dat ik al moe werd als ik alleen maar keek naar de bos in de verte en het groene gras die zo goed geknipt was dat het meer op een tapijt leek dan op gras. Omdat Abbas en Boushra een belangrijke persoon verwachtten excuseerden ze zich en spraken met ons af dat we elkaar zouden zien bij het avond eten. We bedankten ze allemaal uit heel ons hart, waarna ze allebei erg verlegen werden en ons bezwoeren om ze niet meer te bedanken. Ze zouden ons als hen zonen behandelen en wij moeten ze maar zien als onze ouders voor de komende 2 weken of langer als we dat wilden. Ilhem en Sihem liepen met ons mee door de tuin en ik zag dat ze 3 zwembaden hadden in verschillende vormen. We gingen allemaal zitten bij het dichtszijnde zwembad, trokken onze slippers uit en gingen met onze benen in het water zitten. Fadwa had het druk met het aaien van Rex, Hamid zat te kletsen met Sihem over wat ze vanavond zouden gaan doen en Hanane zat links van me dromerig naar het bos in de verte te kijken. Ilhem die rechts van me zat begon mij Fadwa en Yasser de regels van het huis uit te leggen...

----------


## moonwalker

*Oeps...het was te lang voor 1 keer...dus hierbij de rest!*  

Na acht uur s Avonds moet je het huis niet verlaten zonder mij, Sihem, mijn vader of moeder. De reden is dat om acht uur precies de honden worden losgelaten en die zijn zo getraind dat ze niemand kennen behalve de famile en de mannen die ze iedere dag verzorgen. Andere bedienden die willen uitgaan na acht uur gaan meestal met 1 van de verzogers tot aan de deur en s avonds bellen ze iemand van de verzorges om ze weer binnen te laten. Om zes uur s ochtends worden ze weer naar hen onderkomen gebracht en kun je gewoon uitgaan als je daar zin in hebt. Verder mag je gewoon door het hele huis slenteren, als je maar niet aankomt aan de autos van mijn ouders. Dat was het wel zo een beetje. Zei ze glimlachend.
We beloofden haar om ons best te zullen doen. 
Hoe groot is het terrein eigenlijk? Want ik zie daar in de verte een bos en er is nog geen muur die jullie land afscheidt. Vroeg ik haar.
Hahaha...Nou eigenlijk kom je na het bos waarin trouwens wilde dieren leven, maar geen woeste. Zei ze toen ze me verbaasd zag kijken.
Er leven alleen pauwen, konijnen, elanden en veel soorten vogels waarvan ik de naam niet eens ken enz...Maar nadat je die hebt gepasseerd beginnen de boederijen waar mijn vader, behalve schapen ook paarden, koeien en kippen fokt. Die boerderijen zijn dan wel allemaal omringd door hoge muren. Vertelde ze me glimlachend.
Maar die honden dan...Die kunnen toch ook zover gaan lopen dat ze bij de boerderij komen en iemand daar aanvallen? vroeg ik bezorgd.
Nee...Ze worden vanaf hen geboorte al getraind dat ze een duidelijke grens niet mogen overschrijden. Ook al zet je ze een feestmaal voor een stuk verder na dat lijn dan gaan ze er nog niet eens op af. Vergeet niet dat mijn vader de beste trainers haalt uit de hele wereld om ze te trainen. Zei ze glimlachend.
Ik ben onder de indruk... zei ik ook glimlachend.
Daarna begonnen we over school te kletsen. Zij kregen les thuis van verschillende leraren. Iedere jaar kregen ze op dezelfde tijd examens als de studenten op school. Naar school maatstaven hebben ze nu allebei dit jaar hun MAVO gehaald. Ze wisten allebei niet wat ze wilden volgen, maar ze waren allebei genteresseerd in ICT. Dus waarschijnlijk wordt het toch die kant op. Voor het eerst merkte ik dat ze allebei iets te veel op elkaar leken. Ze waren net Fadwa en Sohaila. Toen ik aan Sohaila dacht begon mijn hart gelijk wild te kloppen. Ik had 2 dagen niet aan haar gedacht en nu opeens wel. Ilhem die zag dat ik opeens stil was geworden vroeg me wat er aan de hand was. Ik lachte dapper tegen haar en vertelde haar dat er niets aan de hand was. 
Jullie lijken wel teveel op elkaar eigenlijk...zei ik in een poging van onderwerp te veranderen.
Ja, want we zijn een tweeling. Zei ze lachend. Niet een n eeige-tweeling. Zij is de oudste en ik ben een paar minuten jonger dan haar. 
Dat is wel heel mooi om tweeling te zijn. Hebben jullie geen vriendinnen?, vroeg ik.
Nee hoor...We kennen een paar meiden en jongens, maar bij hen gaat het alleen maar om connecties en geld. Als we niets hadden zouden ze ons niet eens een blik waardig gunnen, daarom hebben we genoeg aan elkaar. We mogen van vader paard rijden in de boerderijen en bossen, we krijgen muziek en dansles en we mogen elke dag naar de discotheek als we daar zin in hebben. Zei ze terwijl ze naar het huis keek.
Ik luisterde naar haar en ik wist waarom Hamid gek op die twee meiden was. Ze waren net als hem. Ze gaven niets om het geld of roem. Ze wilden een normaal leven leiden.
Klinkt erg leuk..., zei ik glimlachend.
Ja, dat is het ook...Alleen zou ik wel willen dat ik gewoon net als iedereen naar buiten kon gaan zonder bang te zijn om ontvoerd te worden. Ik kan niet eens een vriend hebben zonder dat die twee bewakers het weten. Niet dat mijn ouders daar problemen over gaan maken. Mijn moeder heeft ons al verteld wat onze grenzen zijn en wij hebben besloten om die grenzen niet over te schrijden. Het is gewoon dat ik diep respect heb voor mijn ouders en niet wil dat mijn vader van de beveiligers hoort dat ik met een jongen omga. Zei ze triest.
Ik voelde met haar mee. Om 18 te zijn en dan niet eens durven uit te gaan zonder gevolgd te worden door de bewakers was wel erg moeilijk.
Hamid die ons gesprek had afgeluisterd kwam met de oplossing. Hij zou haar vader vragen om de bewakers vanavond thuis te laten en we zouden allemaal naar Zjame3 elfna (Een beroemd plein in Marrakech) gaan wandelen en shoppen. Later zouden we dan gelijk naar de disco gaan om de avond door te brengen.
De meiden konden hun oren niet geloven. Voor het eerst zouden ze uitgaan zonder bang te zijn dat hen bewakers hen achterna liepen. Ze sprongen op Hamid en omhelsden hem stevig...

----------


## Souma

Heyyy Moony,

Shoekran voor je mega vervolg  :grote grijns: . Ik zat echt zo aan de scherm geplakt te lezen,...mijn gevoel zegt dat er iets gaat gebeuren op dat pleintje zonder de beveiligers. Hoop dat ik ongelijk heb,....maar jij als schrijver weet precies de juiste spanning erin te laten. 

Amien en bedankt. InsaAllah zal jij ook datgene bereiken wat je voor je ogen hebt en wens je uit het diepste van mijn hart het allerbeste toe. 

InsaAllah zal ik snel weer wat van je lezen. 

Beslama en liefs,
Souma




> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Souma!
> 
> La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe meid! Mooi dat het goed met je gaat! Hahahaha...Ik wist wel dat iedereen projecten had. Het is gewoon teveel. En je hebt gelijk...we moeten gewoon volhouden als we iets willen bereiken! Ben blij dat je er zo over denkt want zo hoort het ook. Ik wens je alvast het allerbeste en dat je bereikt wat je voor ogen hebt inshallah.
> 
> Mijn vervolgje komt nu aan. Hopelijk is het de moeite waard.
> 
> Beslama meid,
> 
> ...

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Hey

Bedankt voor het mooie vervolgje! De rest komt tog nog e?

Byebye!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Daniya

Moonwalker, hartelijk bedankt voor je vervolg.
Nu nog de rest, h.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja dank je moony, je vervolgen waren heel goed  :knipoog: 

ik spreek je gauw  :Smilie:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## lela laila

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Laila,
> 
> Mooi dat het goed gaat! Hopelijk blijft het altijd zo gaan. Ik ga zo een vervolg zetten. Was er de hele avond mee bezig geweest. Hopelijk is het de moeite waard! 
> 
> En bedankt voor je begrip meid...Hopelijk tot gauw weer.
> 
> kus,
> 
> moony*


Hey moony,

Het is altijd de moeite waard!..het was een TOP vervolg!  :blij:  

dus snel weer verder...  :Wink:  

-x-

Laila

----------


## Daniya

Moonwalker ben je van de aardbol verdwenen????
waar blijft ons vervolg?
xx

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyyy Moony,
> 
> Shoekran voor je mega vervolg . Ik zat echt zo aan de scherm geplakt te lezen,...mijn gevoel zegt dat er iets gaat gebeuren op dat pleintje zonder de beveiligers. Hoop dat ik ongelijk heb,....maar jij als schrijver weet precies de juiste spanning erin te laten. 
> 
> Amien en bedankt. InsaAllah zal jij ook datgene bereiken wat je voor je ogen hebt en wens je uit het diepste van mijn hart het allerbeste toe. 
> 
> InsaAllah zal ik snel weer wat van je lezen. 
> 
> ...


Hey Souma!

Graag gedaan meid! Hahahahaha...ben blij dat je het spannend vond. Ik ga snel eff een vervolg zetten. Ben eff bezig met een zware project daarom. Hehehehe...Ik zeg alleen dat je gevoel niet klopt... :knipoog: 

Inshallah ya rabb. Ik wens het je ook uit het diepste van mijn hart meid. Bedankt!

Spreek je gauw weer meid.

Kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Hey
> 
> Bedankt voor het mooie vervolgje! De rest komt tog nog e?
> 
> Byebye!
> 
> *


Graag gedaan meid  :knipoog: 

Zeker komt de rest nog. Ik weet dat ik jullie te lang heb laten wachten, maar ik beloof een groot vervolg inshallah.

groetjes,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *Moonwalker, hartelijk bedankt voor je vervolg.
> Nu nog de rest, h.*


Danya heel erg graag gedaan meid...Trouwens, je email was de enige die ik ontving van al deze reacties, daarom reageer ik nu pas.  :knipoog: 

De rest komt gauw inshallah.

beslama,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ja dank je moony, je vervolgen waren heel goed 
> 
> ik spreek je gauw  
> 
> *


Thx Sanae  :knipoog: 

tot gauw weer inshallah

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door lela laila_ 
> *Hey moony,
> 
> Het is altijd de moeite waard!..het was een TOP vervolg!  
> 
> dus snel weer verder...  
> 
> -x-
> 
> Laila*


Hoi laila!

Dank je wel meid!

Inshallah ga ik gauw verder ermee...

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *Moonwalker ben je van de aardbol verdwenen????
> waar blijft ons vervolg?
> xx*


hihihihi...ik wou dat dat waar was, dan hoefde ik niet te werken aan die project, maar helaas...ik ben er nog steeds  :knipoog: 

Vervolg komt heel gauw geloof me. En je zult ervan genieten!

Kiss,

mw

----------


## Daniya

oke lieve moonwalker.
Ik wens je alvast heel veel succes met je project.

Ik zal blijven wachten op jouw vervolg...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *oke lieve moonwalker.
> Ik wens je alvast heel veel succes met je project.
> 
> Ik zal blijven wachten op jouw vervolg...*


Dank je Daniya!  :nerveus: 

Je zult niet lang hoeven wachten dat beloof ik je.  :knipoog: 

groetjes,

mw

----------


## Imperatrice

ik zit nog steeds te wachten op een vervolgje  :jumping:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Graag gedaan meid 
> 
> Zeker komt de rest nog. Ik weet dat ik jullie te lang heb laten wachten, maar ik beloof een groot vervolg inshallah.
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> mw*


Tnx Moonwalker.

Ik zal braafjes blijven wachten.  :blij:  


beslamaa !!

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal,

Sorry weer dat het zo lang heeft geduurt, maar ik had superveel dingen te doen. Ik kwam niet meer aan schrijven toe. 
Veel leesplezier en tot gauw weer inshallah.

Kus,

moony
*


Toen het tijd was voor het avond eten liepen we naar het huis achter de meiden aan. Ze brachten ons naar een grote eetkamer waarin een heel lange tafel stond. Aan het hoofd zat Abbas met zijn vrouw links van hem. We groetten ze en liepen achter Sihem en Ilhem aan naar de toiletten waar we onze handen wasten. Fadwa liet eindelijk Rex los die vrolijk rond haar benen bleef rondspringen. Toen we naar de eetzaal terug gingen rende Rex naar een hoekje waar zijn eten werd gediend. We gingen allemaal zitten en Abbas vroeg ons wat we deden in het dagelijkse leven. Ik vertelde hem dat ik afgestudeerd was in Frans en dat Yasser afgestudeerd was in Spaans, maar dat we geen werk hadden. Hij vertelde ons dat zijn twee dochters weleens wat meer aan hen Frans en Spaans konden doen en als we wilden wilde hij ons wel in dienst nemen. 
Dat is heel aardig van u, maar we wonen in Mohammedia en dat is best wel ver. Zei ik nerveus.
Nou en? Jullie mogen hier intrekken bij ons thuis. Je had gisteren de meiden moeten horen over jullie. Ze zijn duidelijk op jullie gesteld en als Hamid ook gesteld op jullie is dan vertrouw ik jullie wel. In de week-end kunnen jullie gewoon een auto pakken en naar Mohammedia gaan om jullie ouders te zien. Zei hij glimlachend.
Het plan klonk heel aantrekkelijk en ik keek naar Yasser. Hij keek op zijn buurt naar Abbas en zei: Heel aardig van u Abbas, maar ik kan niet zonder mijn ma. Waarop de hele tafel in lachen uitbarstte.
Nou eff serieus... zei hij toen iedereen bedaard was. Het klinkt echt heel aantrekkelijk, maar ik kan deze dame hier niet een heel week missen. Dat is iets teveel gevraagd. Hij keek naar Fadwa die erg bloosde om het compliment.
Oh...Ok. Dat is wel begrijpelijk. Maar jij dan Nabil? Jij hebt toch geen vriendin die op je wacht of wel? vroeg hij glimlachend.
Meteen dacht ik aan Sohaila en een paar seconden kon ik niets uit brengen.
Nee...Ik had er wel n maar dat is verleden tijd. Kunt u me wat bedenktijd geven?, vroeg ik hem.
Ja natuurlijk. Je hebt nog twee weken hier, dus denk maar gerust na. Antwoordde hij terwijl de bedienden binnen kwamen met eten. Ik kon me niet concentreren op het eten al was het het beste eten dat ik ooit heb geproefd. Hanane wierp blikken op me als ze dacht dat ik haar niet zag, maar ik had andere gedachten aan mijn hoofd. Zou ik mijn moeder, Zineb en de aankomende baby zomaar een heel week alleen kunnen thuis laten? Maar als ik dat niet deed, dan weet ik nog steeds niet hoe ik ze zou kunnen onderhouden. Er was geen werk te vinden. Misschien zouden we kunnen verhuizen, maar dat zou mijn moeder nooit goed vinden. Terwijl iedereen in stilte at maalden de gedachten door mijn hoofd. Het was een heel aantrekkelijke aanbod. De meiden les geven was kinderspel, bovendien was ik dan weg van Mohammedia en kon ik gemakkelijk Sohaila vergeten. En het belangrijkste...Ik zou daar niet zijn tijdens haar verloving en bruiloft. Het eten bleef in mijn keel hangen toen ik aan haar dacht arm in arm met Amien. Ik pakte snel een glas water en dronk het leeg. Ik probeerde mijn gedachten een andere kant op te sturen, maar dat lukte me niet. Ik merkte dat ik geen aandrang had om te gaan huilen, dat was tenminste een goed teken...

Nadat we hadden gegeten werden de borden snel afgeruimd en kwamen de bedienden met koffie en ijs voor wie daar zin in had. Fadwa had alweer Rex op haar schoot liggen die ze kittelde en hij deed zijn best om haar met zijn melktandjes te bijten, maar zonder enig resultaat. Hamid bracht het gesprek op het onderwerp waar we het over hadden met de meiden. Abbas dacht er een tijdje over na en keek naar zijn vrouw. Zij haalde haar schouders op en vond het een goed idee. Hij keek naar zijn dochters en zag dat ze op de punt van hen stoelen zaten. Hij glimlachte breed en gaf ze de toestemming om te gaan als ze dat wilden. Zijn dochters vlogen hem om de nek en Fadwa grijnsde breed. Omdat we dan met zijn zeven zouden zijn, mocht Hanane een auto pakken van de garage. Ze koos voor een BMW die op die van haar broer leek. Maar eerst gingen we naar onze kamers om te douchen en om te kleden en daarna namen we afscheid van onze gastheer en zijn vrouw. We beloofden hem om op de meiden te passen en liepen vrolijk naar de autos. Toen we in de auto van Hamid wilden stappen hield hij ons tegen. Sorry jongens, maar er moet tenminste n van jullie met Hanane gaan. We kunnen ze niet alleen laten gaan. Zei hij. Ik dacht daar niet eens aan en keek naar Yasser. Omdat hij wist wat er in mijn hoofd draaide bood hij aan om met ze mee te gaan. Hij keek naar Fadwa die hem met een knik te kennen gaf dat ze het er helemaal mee eens was. Hij glimlachte naar haar en rende naar de andere auto. Hij stapte naast Hanane terwijl Siham en Ilhem de achterbank namen. Fadwa die Rex eindelijk in de villa had achtergelaten zat met haar hoofd op de ruit naar buiten te kijken terwijl ik door de cds van Hamid bladerde. Ik kon niet kiezen en koos uiteindelijk voor een cd van Amr Diabe. We begonnen allemaal mee te zingen en voor een paar momenten vergat ik alle zorgen. Sommige woorden in de liedjes deden me onvermijdelijk denken aan Sohaila, maar misschien kwam het door de afstand dat ik me niet meer druk maakte om haar. Toen we de auto waar Hanane in zat voorbij reden zagen we hoe Yasser, Siham en Ilhem hard aan het klappen waren en aan het dansen. Ik wist meteen dat ze een cha3bi cd op hadden. Toen ze ons zagen kijken begonnen ze nog harder te klappen en te dansen. Hanane glimlachte en lette op de weg net als Hamid. Ik zwaaide naar de meiden en we reden ze voorbij. We besloten om als eerste naar Zjame3 elfna te gaan. Het beroemdste plein van Marrakech. Hamid die de weg kende had geen probleem met het vinden van een parkeerplaats. We stapten uit en wachtten op Hanane die de auto naast die van Hamid parkeerde. Toen liepen we gezamenlijk naar het plein. Maar voordat we op weg gingen verdeelden we ons in groepen. Yasser, Fadwa en Ilhem zouden de eerste groep zijn. Ik (tot mijn opluchting) zou lopen samen met Siham en Hamid met zijn zus zouden de groep sluiten. Als we elkaar kwijt raakten moesten we om een afgesproken tijd op de parkeerplaats zijn. Fadwa liep aan de rechterkant van Yasser met hun handen in elkaar verstrengeld terwijl Ilhem lichtjes haar hand liet rusten op die van Yasser. Siham die naast me liep hield mijn linkerhand vast. Ik hield Yasser en de meiden scherp in de gaten zodat we elkaar niet kwijt zouden raken en om de paar minuten keek ik achter me om te zien of Hamid nog steeds achter ons was. We liepen naar een man die slangen bezweert en namen fotos van de meiden terwijl ze een slang om hen nek hadden. Daarna liepen we naar een man die een klein aapje allemaal rare dingen liet doen. Het aapje rende opeens op het publiek af en klom snel op de schouder van Fadwa. De andere meiden schrokken en lieten een gilletje horen, maar niet Fadwa. Die was gek op dieren. Ze lachte hartelijk en begon hem geld in een vestje die hij droeg te stoppen. Hij kwetterde vrolijk en sprong van haar ene schouder naar de andere. Toen zo snel als hij geklommen was sprong hij naar beneden en rende naar zijn baas. Toen hij bij hem kwam begon hij het geld uit zijn vest te halen en aan zijn baas te geven. De mensen lachten erom en begonnen hard te klappen en geld te gooien op de grond die het aapje zo snel als hij kon verzamelde. Zo brachten we een lange avond door van het ene groep naar het andere. Toen we genoeg hadden gezien liepen we de kleine steegjes binnen waar de winkeltjes waren en de meiden begonnen cadeautjes te kopen voor thuis. Ik koos zelf een paar mooie traditioneel Marokkaanse vrouwen schoenen voor mijn moeder en tante. Voor Zineb kocht ik een armbandje met bijbehorende ring en ketting. Terwijl ik aan het kopen was, dacht ik opeens aan Sohaila. Mijn hart leek weer in elkaar te worden gedrukt. Ik voelde dat iemand naar me keek, toen ik opkeek zag ik dat het Hanane was. Ik had het gevoel dat ze wist waar ik aan dacht, want ze draaide meteen haar hoofd een ander kant op en deed alsof ze genteresseerd naar het assortiment van een ander winkel zat te kijken. Ik rekende af en liep met de gekochte spullen en Siham naar buiten om op de anderen te wachten. Toen ze klaar waren vroeg ik Hamid of hij iemand kende die bloemen verkocht. Hij keek me vreemd aan. Wat moet je met bloemen?, vroeg hij. Yasser kwam bij ons staan en glimlachte naar Hamid. Dat vertellen we je nog wel. Vertelis er hier zo een winkel? Voordat hij ons kon antwoorden riep Siham dat ze wel een winkel kende, maar die was op weg naar het huis terug. We vonden het goed en liepen nog een paar minuten rond. We vroegen de meiden of ze honger hadden, maar die weigerden iets te eten op het plein. Dus besloten we om als eerste naar huis te gaan, om de spullen die we gekocht hebben thuis te zetten, wat te eten en daarna naar de discotheek te gaan. We vroegen Siham wel om ons de weg te wijzen naar de winkel. Toen we bij de winkel kwamen, liep ik samen met Fadwa en Yasser de winkel binnen. We kozen een heel groot boeket bloemen, rekenden af en liepen ermee naar de auto. Hamid kon zijn ogen niet geloven. Wie gaat er trouwen?, vroeg hij plagend. Dat is niet voor een bruiloft grapjasHet is voor Abbas en zijn vrouw. Antwoordde ik lachend. Fadwa die achter zat en moeite had om een plaats te vinden naast dat enorme boeket zei: Ze zijn zo aardig voor ons, dus we moeten ook wat terugdoen. Hamid schudde zijn hoofd en reed maar verder. Toen we bij de villa kwamen, bracht Yasser het boeket naar de moeder van Ilhem en Siham. Ze stond met grote ogen naar de bloemen te kijken. Waarom hebben jullie de moeite genomen om dat mee te nemen? vroeg ze Yasser. Hij keek verlegen naar de grond en mompelde dat het alleen maar om ze te bedanken voor hen gastvrijheid. Ze riep een bediende die het van Yasser overnam en keek ons glimlachend aan. Ik wist dat jullie een goed hart hadden en ik had gelijk. Jullie hadden dat niet moeten doen. We zien jullie als onze zonen en we vragen daar niets voor terug. Maar toch bedankt voor de bloemen. Ik zal ze in de Salon laten zetten. Verlegen keken we naar de grond totdat Siham ons bij de hand nam en naar de keuken bracht. De bedienden waren bezig met het bereiden van het avond eten. Siham vertelde dat ze niet thuis zouden eten, dus ze hoefden niet voor hen te koken. Ze opende een koelkast die meer thuis hoorde in een restaurant dan in een huis en begon er allemaal dingen uit te halen en op de grote tafel te zetten. De bedienden vroegen of ze snel wat eten voor ons zouden maken, maar we bedankten ze beleefd en vertelden dat we alleen even snel wat willen eten. Siham leidde ons naar de tafel en liet ons zelf ons maaltijd klaar maken. Er was van alles. Tomaat, kaas, worst, tonijn, alle soorten salades, alle soorten drankjes enzWe maakten snel wat te eten voor ons zelf klaar en aten terwijl we naar de bedienden keken die het eten klaarmaakten. Ze liepen steeds met een glimlach rond en als ze zagen dat iets op was op de tafel vulden ze het gelijk bij. Nadat we genoeg hadden gegeten, hielpen we de tafel op te ruimen tot grote ontsteltenis van de bedienden. Ze wilden niet dat we dat gingen doen, want dat was hen werk, maar we vertelden ze dat we die troep zelf hebben gemaakt dus het was aan ons om het op te ruimen. Terwijl Siham, Ilhem en Hanane raar naar ons keken, bracht ik samen met Yasser de koppen en borden naar het aanrecht waar Fadwa haar mouwen had opgerold en alles begon af te wassen. Hamid die niet nutteloos kon blijven zitten begon alles wat er nog over was van de tafel af te halen en in de koelkast terug te stoppen. Toen alles weer schoon was namen we afscheid van de bedienden en liepen naar de moeder van Siham en Ilhem. We vertelden haar dat we naar de disco gingen en of ze nog iets nodig had. Glimlachend antwoordde ze ons dat we veel plezier moesten hebben en dat ze niets nodig had. Het was rond elf uur s avonds toen we de deur weer uitgingen. Meteen stond ik stil naar de pracht van de villa te kijken. s Avonds zag het er fantastisch uit. De zwembaden waren allemaal van onderen verlicht door lampen die steeds van kleur veranderden, het grote terrein was verlicht op een fantastische manier. Het deed geen pijn aan het oog, maar toch was alles goed verlicht en er waren geen schaduwen te zien. De lampen waren ingenieus in bomen gebouwd zodat ze geen afbraak deden aan de omgeving. Wat de villa betrof, dat was een verhaal apart. Bijna alle kamers waren donker en de kamers die wel verlicht waren gaven het huis een geheimzinnig karakter. Meteen toen we het huis uitliepen kwamen er een stuk of twaalf honden op ons afrennen. Af! riep Siham en ze stopten een meter of vijf van ons. Zit! commandeerde ze en ik keek tot mijn verbazing hoe ze n per n gingen zitten en naar haar keken. Ze vroeg ons om haar te volgen en we liepen achter haar en Ilhem aan. Ilhem liep naar de honden en begon ze te aaien terwijl ze lieve woorden tegen ze zei. Het waren allemaal stuk voor stuk enorme honden. Voor zover ik kon zien waren het allemaal Terrirs. Ik heb niet veel verstand van honden, maar die honden kende ik maar al te goed van de slechte verhalen die ik had gehoord over ze. Ze hadden geen goede reputatie. Ze hadden een kracht in hen bek die gelijk was aan 3 ton. Als ze je beten was het alsof iemand een auto op je arm liet vallen. En het ergste was dat ze je niet loslieten. Je moest ze doodschieten als je je arm of wat er daarvan over was terugwilde. Wat ik me ook kon herinneren over die honden was dat ze een harde kop hebben. Ze luistereden naar niemand en meestal beten ze zelfs de mensen die ze verzorgden. Ik vond het erg knap van de trainers dat ze zulke harde koppen konden omtrainen naar lieve hondjes als ze je kenden tenminste. Geen enkele van de honden stond op toen we voorbijliepen. Ze hieven hen neus wel hoog de lucht op om onze geur op te snuiven, maar deden geen uitval of wat dan ook. Ilhem die achter bij de honden bleef, wachtte tot we in de auto zaten voordat ze de honden een teken gaf dat ze weer op mochten staan. Meteen stonden ze op en renden verschillende kanten op, maar niet onze kant op. Ilhem stapte in de auto met Yasser en Hanane in en we reden weg naar de discotheek

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *ik zit nog steeds te wachten op een vervolgje *


A.u.b.  :Smilie: 

Welkom trouwens... :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Tnx Moonwalker.
> 
> Ik zal braafjes blijven wachten.  
> 
> 
> beslamaa !!*


Geen probleem meid.

Hopelijk is het weer de moeite waard.

Beslama,

mw

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Hey Moony

je vervolg was  :duim:  

wachten was de moeite waard  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Hey Moony
> 
> je vervolg was  
> 
> wachten was de moeite waard *


Hey Sanae!

Dank je wel meid! Hoe gaat het met jou? Hopelijk is alles goed met jou en je familie.

Tot gauw weer,

mw

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Tnx voort vervolg!!

 :Wink:

----------


## Daniya

Je doet het WEER zo goed!!!!
We blijven wachten!!!!  :ole:

----------


## Shmisha

Nou nou ik heb net alles gecut en gepaste, voor het eerst dat ik hier weer kon na een hele tijd. Zag jou verhaal staan en zag dat het nogal een toppertje is...74 pagina's op word staan!!! Nou dat wordt lekker achter elkaar lezen met een kop na3na3 thee  :knipoog: 

Ben benieuwd, je hebt dus een lezer erbij.

Suc6 verder met je studie.

----------


## Souma

Heyy Moony,...

Shoekran voor je vervolg. Was net een break aan het nemen na lang leren,...en toen dacht ik yesss Moony heeft een vervolg gepost. Die hanane he,..zij is echt gemeen en vind haar echt niet aardig  :Mad:  en die honden zo scary. Ik zat echt zo met een gefronsd voorhoofd te lezen wat voor honden het waren. Gelukkig is het fictie want als ik zo'n hond gewoon los op straat zou zien,...dan weet ik echt niet hoe het met mij afloopt....

Nu ga ik maar weer verder met leren,...en InsaAllah zal je je punten voor het project halen en hopelijk kan ik dan weer snel weer wat van je lezen  :Smilie: .

Liefs,
Souma





> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Souma!
> 
> Graag gedaan meid! Hahahahaha...ben blij dat je het spannend vond. Ik ga snel eff een vervolg zetten. Ben eff bezig met een zware project daarom. Hehehehe...Ik zeg alleen dat je gevoel niet klopt...
> 
> Inshallah ya rabb. Ik wens het je ook uit het diepste van mijn hart meid. Bedankt!
> 
> Spreek je gauw weer meid.
> 
> ...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Tnx voort vervolg!!
> 
> *


Graag gedaan hoor.  :knipoog: 


mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *Je doet het WEER zo goed!!!!
> We blijven wachten!!!! *


Dank je wel meid!

Jullie hoeven hopelijk niet lang te wachten...waarschijnlijk eind deze week komt er nog een vervolg.  :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Nou nou ik heb net alles gecut en gepaste, voor het eerst dat ik hier weer kon na een hele tijd. Zag jou verhaal staan en zag dat het nogal een toppertje is...74 pagina's op word staan!!! Nou dat wordt lekker achter elkaar lezen met een kop na3na3 thee 
> 
> Ben benieuwd, je hebt dus een lezer erbij.
> 
> Suc6 verder met je studie.*


Salam Shmisha!

Je naam komt me wel bekend voor. Hahahaha...74 pagina's en ik ben nog niet eens bij de kwart van het verhaal, moet je nagaan... :tong uitsteken: 

Ik wens je alvast veel plezier met lezen en hopelijk lees je het tot het eind.

En welkom trouwens.

Bedankt..Ik wens je ook veel succes met wat je ook doet in je dagelijkse leven.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyy Moony,...
> 
> Shoekran voor je vervolg. Was net een break aan het nemen na lang leren,...en toen dacht ik yesss Moony heeft een vervolg gepost. Die hanane he,..zij is echt gemeen en vind haar echt niet aardig  en die honden zo scary. Ik zat echt zo met een gefronsd voorhoofd te lezen wat voor honden het waren. Gelukkig is het fictie want als ik zo'n hond gewoon los op straat zou zien,...dan weet ik echt niet hoe het met mij afloopt....
> 
> Nu ga ik maar weer verder met leren,...en InsaAllah zal je je punten voor het project halen en hopelijk kan ik dan weer snel weer wat van je lezen .
> 
> Liefs,
> Souma*


Hey Souma!

La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe meid. Hahahaha..lief van je. Hopelijk heb je er wel van genoten.

Die honden bestaan echt meid. Ik heb ze zelfs aan de riem gehad en geloof me het voelt aan alsof je een geladen pistool in je handen hebt.  :knipoog:  Maar je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken, want ze zijn hier in Nederland toch verboden.

Veel succes met leren nog en bedankt voor je steun! Ik hoop ook voor je dat je al je punten haalt en de vakantie zonder zorgen begint inshallah!

Kus,

mw

----------


## Shmisha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salam Shmisha!
> 
> Je naam komt me wel bekend voor. Hahahaha...74 pagina's en ik ben nog niet eens bij de kwart van het verhaal, moet je nagaan...
> 
> Ik wens je alvast veel plezier met lezen en hopelijk lees je het tot het eind.
> 
> En welkom trouwens.
> 
> ...


wa3aleikom asalaam wm wb,

whehe komt je bekend voor eh, wsdb!!  :knipoog:  Ik zit bijna nooit hier bij sv (sterke verhalen), was een hele tijd terug. Toen begon ik een verhaal te lezen die ik best ok vond, maar nu weet al niet meer hoe het heette.

trouwens keep up the good work!

shmisha

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *wa3aleikom asalaam wm wb,
> 
> whehe komt je bekend voor eh, wsdb!!  Ik zit bijna nooit hier bij sv (sterke verhalen), was een hele tijd terug. Toen begon ik een verhaal te lezen die ik best ok vond, maar nu weet al niet meer hoe het heette.
> 
> trouwens keep up the good work!
> 
> shmisha*


Ah ok... :tik: 

Ik denk dat ik je berichten zag plaatsen op "wie schrijft die blijft". Het was al een jaar of 2 nu denk ik. Die naam is moeilijk te vergeten.  :Smilie: 

Thx meid...ik doe mijn best.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal!

Zoals ik heb beloofd hier is dan een vervolg op het verhaal. Veel leesplezier allemaal en succes met school, werk en het dagelijkse leven.

kus,

mw
*

Aan de achterkant van de discotheek was een speciale parkeerplaats. We moesten de autos daar parkeren van Ilhem en Siham en daarna gingen we via de VIP ingang naar binnen. Daar stond een enorme man met een gouden tand op wacht. Toen hij Ilhem en Siham zag opende hij glimlachend de deur om ons binnen te laten. Ik glimlachte terug en vroeg me af wat hij in godsnaam te eten kreeg. Zijn handen waren enorm, zijn hoofd was net een rugbybal en helemaal kaal geschoren, een grote gouden oor ring sierde zijn rechter oor en hij droeg een trui die zijn gespierde borst en armen tot al hen recht liet uitkomen. Ik kon met gemak achter hem gaan staan en me verbergen. Toen we binnenkwamen liepen we achter Siham aan die de beste tafel koos en plaats nam. Meteen verscheen er een ober die ons glimlachend verwelkomde en de bestellingen opnam. Het was er druk die avond, want het was een zaterdag en de dansvloer was helemaal vol met dansende mensen. We waren allemaal te moe van de wandeling en lieten ons onderuit zakken op de fauteuils terwijl we van de drankjes nipten. Abbas kwam een half uur later even snel hallo zeggen voordat hij weer naar zijn bureau verdween. Ik lag daar versuft naar de dansende menigte te kijken toen ik Yasser zag opstaan en Fadwa met zich meetrok. Hij liep met haar naar de dansvloer om te dansen en ik glimlachte breed. Terwijl ik naar ze keek stond Hamid op en trok Siham en Ilhem mee naar de dansvloer. Siham protesteerde dat ze moe was, maar daar wilde Hamid niets van horen en gauw was ik alleen weer met Hanane. Die zat rechts van me en keek loom naar de menigte. Ik keek naar haar in het licht van de discotheek en merkte opnieuw op hoe knap ze was. Ze leek mijn blik te voelen, want ze draaide haar hoofd mijn kant op en glimlachte verlegen. Ik keek meteen een ander kant op en deed alsof ik genteresseerd naar een ander meid stond te kijken. Opeens zag ik een meid die me bekend voorkwam. Ze zat aan een tafel met een andere meid en keek naar de dansende mensen. Een ober bracht haar een drank en toen ze zich naar hem omdraaide herkende ik haar. Ik stond met een ruk op terwijl Hanane me vreemd aankeek. Langzaam liep ik naar de meid toe en met elke stap die ik nam werd ik er zekerder van. Het was Latifa. De schoonzus van Amien

Toen ze me zag aankomen twijfelde ze of ik wel degene was die ze dacht dat ik was. Pas toen ik haar bij haar naam riep wist ze het zeker. Ze stond op en groette me met vier kussen op de wang. Ze stelde me voor aan haar nicht Hoeda en ik nodigde ze uit om bij ons te komen zitten. Toen ik met twee meiden aan kwam lopen keek Hanane me aan alsof ze er echt over nadacht om me ter plekke neer te knallen. Ze groette de meiden koel en keek weer naar de dansende mensen. Misschien zou dat haar laten voelen wat ze mij heeft laten voelen dacht ik bij mezelf. Toen we zaten begon ik met Latifa te kletsen. Zij zag er oogverblindend uit. Ze had een nette zwarte broek aan met een zwarte zijden overhemd aan. Een gouden ketting sierde haar hals en haar prachtige krullend haar liet ze over haar schouders vallen.
Wat doe jij hier?, vroeg ik haar verbaasd.
Dat kan ik ook aan jou vragenhahahade wereld is wel klein zeg dat we elkaar hier ontmoeten. De laatste keer dat ik je zag was iets van een maand of twee geleden tijdens de bruiloft van Fatima. Zei ze lachend.
Ja, dat klopt. Ik ben hier met Yasser, Fadwa en Hanane om een beetje te rusten en lol te hebben. Antwoordde ik haar.
Ik ben hiernaartoe gekomen door mijn nichtje Hoeda. Ze is nooit naar Marrakech geweest, dus hier zijn we dan. Zei ze.
Ik keek naar Hoeda en merkte dat ze niet erg knap was. In feite was ze een normale meid te noemen, maar ze had iets over zich. Zij had ook bruin krullend haar en ogen waarvan ik de kleur niet kon zien in het donker, maar die wel prachtig waren. Ze was een stuk korter dan Latifa, ik schatte dat ze 1,55 was.
Oh leuk, zei ik tegen haar.
Latifa keek me aan en ik keek verlegen naar de grond. Ze legde haar hand op de mijne en door het contact moest ik haar wel aankijken.
Ik heb gehoord wat er is gebeurd. Zei ze zachtjes zodat niemand anders haar kon horen dan mij.
Meteen verschenen er tranen in mijn ogen. Ik probeerde ze te verbergen voor haar, maar ze pakte mijn gezicht vast en draaide het weer naar haar toe.
Het is niet verkeerd dat je huilt. Het is goed. Dat laat zien dat je echt om haar hebt gegeven en misschien nog steeds geeft. Hier en ze drukte een kleenex in mijn hand. Terwijl ik bezig was met mijn ogen af te vegen keek Hanane opeens om en zag de hand van Latifa op de mijne. Ze stond op en liep weg. Waar naartoe kon me op dat moment niet schelen. Ik keek naar de dansvloer en voelde al de pijn weer bovenkomen. Latifa hield haar hand nog steeds op de mijne en keek me verdrietig aan.
Ik heb je toch verteld dat hij achter iets kwam wat hij niet moest weten? Ik had een fout gemaakt toen ik iets jonger was. Had de verkeerde vriendinnen en ik deed alles wat ze deden. Nou bijna alles. Ik kende mijn grenzen en wilde niet zover gaan als die andere meiden, maar het enige wat ik fout heb gedaan is dat ik heb gedronken. Ik heb er nu heel erg spijt van en ben er al heel lang mee gestopt, maar dat maakte Amien niets uit. Hij zei dat hij het mijn ouders zou vertellen en je weet hoe ouders zijn. Zelfs al ben ik niet echt bang van mijn ouders als meer van mijn broers. Die zouden me vermoorden als ze dat zouden horen. Dus ik deed wat hij me vroeg. Hij kwam er zelf achter doordat ik zelf zo dom was om het hem te vertellen. Hij heeft me laten geloven dat hij verliefd op me was en ik vond hem ook een leuke jongen. Ik vertelde hem dat ik n ding fout had gedaan en daar heeft hij zijn voordeel mee gedaan. Hij loopt me steeds te chanteren. Het maakte hem niets uit dat ik me realiseerde dat wat ik aan het doen was slecht was. En dat ik weer de goede kant koos. Hij begon me mee uit te vragen en ik kon nooit nee zeggen. Maar wat hij wilde heeft hij nooit kunnen krijgen. Dat had ik mezelf beloofd. Ik zou liever doodgaan. Vertelde ze me zonder me aan te kijken. Ik kneep in haar hand en ze ging verder.
Nou toen kwam hij je vriendin Sohaila tegen en opeens kwam hij niet meer bij me om me uit te vragen. De enige keer was op de bruiloft van Fatima en Adil. Ik wist niet wat er aan de hand was en hoorde het pas later toen hij haar bij zijn ouders bracht en dat hij van plan was om met haar te trouwen. Hier keek ze me onderzoekend aan. Ze zag dat ik moeite deed om niet te gaan huilen. 
Wat is er gebeurd Nabil?, vroeg ze.
Ik begon haar alles vanaf het begin te vertellen. Midden in het verhaal kwam iedereen terug van de dansvloer. Fadwa werd blij toen ze Latifa zag. Waarschijnlijk zagen ze dat haar hand nog steeds op de mijne rustte, maar niemand keek te lang ernaar of deed een opmerking. Ik vertelde ze dat ik met Latifa eventjes naar buiten ging. Hoeda vond het goed, want Hamid had naast haar plaats genomen en was een gesprek met haar begonnen terwijl Fadwa, Yasser, Ilhem en Siham om de beurt moppen vertelden en zich kostelijk amuseerden. Van Hanane was er nog steeds geen spoor te bekennen. Hand in hand liep ik met Latifa naar buiten terwijl ze gadegeslagen werd door verschillende mannen. Toen we buiten waren liepen we een stukje om onze benen te strekken en ik vertelde haar het hele verhaal. We stopten bij een winkel waar ik water kocht en we liepen verder.
Dat is het hele verhaal Latifa. Ik weet niet hoe Sohaila zo snel kon zijn verandert, maar dat maakt me nu niets meer uit. Ze gaat trouwen en daar kan ik weinig aan doen. Hier begon ik weer met huilen. Latifa ging voor me staan en verlegen omhelsde ze me. Ik liet het toe en liet mijn hoofd op haar schouder rusten. Toen het wat beter ging trok ik me verlegen uit haar omarming terug en zag dat ze ook huilde.
Waarom huil je meid? vroeg ik haar.
Ik huil om het onrecht dat jullie aangedaan is. Ik weet niet wat Amien heeft gedaan, maar dat moet erg sterk zijn om jullie zomaar uit elkaar te halen. Je liefde voor haar is sterk en ik weet zeker dat ze net zoveel van je had gehouden. Misschien is dat niets, maar ik wil er voor je zijn als je me nodig hebt en misschien kun je mij ook helpen met waar ik meezit. Zei ze verlegen.
Natuurlijk meidBedankt. Ik wist al vanaf het moment dat ik je brief gelezen heb dat je een goed hart hebt. Waar zit je mee dan?, vroeg ik haar.
Nou kijk NabilDat drank probleem heb ik niet meer, maar ik ben bang dat hij het toch nog tegen mijn ouders gaat zeggen. Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik zou hier niet eens zijn als Hoeda niet mijn ouders had gesmeekt en als we geen tante hier hebben wonen die ons onderdak verschaft. Onze tante weet wat het is om jong te zijn en haar man is een erg aardige man. Hij heeft ons zelf hiernaartoe gebracht en we mogen hem bellen wanneer we klaar zijn zodat hij ons kan terugbrengen naar huis. Ze weet dat we onze grenzen kennen en laat ons alles toe terwijl ze ons beschermt tegen onze moeders. Maar ik ben gewoon bang dat Amien het gaat vertellen aan mijn ouderswat moet ik doen?, vroeg ze me terwijl tranen haar ogen begonnen uit te stromen.
Je hebt dat probleem niet meer meid. Het is erg moeilijk te bewijzen nu dat je drinkt. Ook al gaat ie het vertellen dan heeft hij helemaal geen bewijs. Bovendien je hebt een fout gemaakt en je hebt er van geleerd. Je hoeft je er niet voor te schamen. En je ouders zouden hem toch niet geloven als hij zomaar iets komt vertellen over hen dochter. Ze moeten bewijzen zien en als ze alleen zijn woord hebben, dan is het moeilijk om hem te geloven. En nog ietsHij heeft het te druk met Sohaila om nog op jou te letten. 
Je hebt gelijk eigenlijk, daar heb ik niet eens aangedacht. Hij kan ze niets bewijzen en de plaatsen waar ik heen ging heb ik hem gelukkig nooit verteld. Dus ook al zou hij bewijzen willen dan zal hij ze niet tegenkomen. Dank je Nabil. Ik weet niet waarom ik er zelf niet opgekomen was. Zei ze terwijl een glimlach op haar lippen verscheen.
Ik ben blij dat ik je geholpen heb. Stelde ik haar gerust.
We liepen terug naar de discotheek terwijl we elkaar van alles vroegen. Ik kwam veel te weten over haar. Dat ze in Nederland leefde, dat ze dit jaar stage zou lopen in Marokko en daarvan ook gelijk gebruik maakte om een onderzoek te beginnen voor haar scriptie voor haar laatste jaar, dat ze niet eens een kwartier ver van me woonde en dat we bijna alle hobbys met elkaar deelden. Toen we onze plaats in de discotheek weer zochten bleek Hanane weer terug te zijn. Ze keek ons kil aan toen we plaats namen, maar ik nam geen notitie van haar. Latifa die alles wist wat ze had gedaan schonk haar geen blik waardig, maar keek geamuseerd naar Hamid die in een diep discussie gewikkeld was met Hoeda. 
Ze zal hem nog gek maken. Ze studeert voor Economie en politiek in Frankrijk en als je met haar over politiek begint dan ben je verloren. Zei ze tegen me lachend.
Ik merkte dat Hamid het superleuk scheen te vinden dat hij zo een discussie kon voeren met haar en Hoeda scheen het leuk te vinden dat hij zoveel wist van het onderwerp.
Ilhem, Siham, en Fadwa lagen in een deuk van het lachen door Yasser die allemaal bekende mensen imiteerde. Ik bestelde nog wat te drinken voor mezelf en de rest en ging verder met mijn gesprek met Latifa. Toen we naar huis gingen, gaven we haar en Hoeda een lift naar het huis van hen tante. We beloofden om ze de volgende dag te bellen als we uitgingen. Hamid glimlachte de hele weg terug naar huis bij zichzelfIk keek om naar Fadwa en gaf haar een knipoog. Ze begreep het meteen en beantwoordde het met een grote glimlach

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Slm Moonwalker


Bedankt voor je vervolgje, heb het zo snel gelezen aangezien het zo spannend is aant worden.

Wajoo die Hanane echt een vieze Voodoo-wijf. Ighhhhh  :kotsen2:  en zoveel jaloezie, typisch.

Ik wacht....maar met geduld!

Beslama,thalla  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Slm Moonwalker
> 
> 
> Bedankt voor je vervolgje, heb het zo snel gelezen aangezien het zo spannend is aant worden.
> 
> Wajoo die Hanane echt een vieze Voodoo-wijf. Ighhhhh  en zoveel jaloezie, typisch.
> 
> Ik wacht....maar met geduld!
> ...


Slm antwerpse_meid!

Graag gedaan hoor.  :knipoog:  

Hahahaha...ewa ja meid. Je weet wel...sommige mensen zijn ziek in hen hoofd.  :knipoog: 

Ik hoop heel snel verder te gaan inshallah.

Jij ook thallay en tot gauw weer.

mw

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Slm antwerpse_meid!
> 
> Graag gedaan hoor.  
> 
> Hahahaha...ewa ja meid. Je weet wel...sommige mensen zijn ziek in hen hoofd. 
> 
> Ik hoop heel snel verder te gaan inshallah.
> 
> ...


Idd.

Insh'allah. Doe maar opt gemak! Ik wacht wel  :Smilie:  

Beslama! 

Groetjes.

----------


## Shmisha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ah ok...
> 
> Ik denk dat ik je berichten zag plaatsen op "wie schrijft die blijft". Het was al een jaar of 2 nu denk ik. Die naam is moeilijk te vergeten. 
> 
> Thx meid...ik doe mijn best.
> 
> mw*


Ja dat zeg ik.... wsdb (wie schrijft die blijft)  :knipoog: 
So je hebt weer lekker een lang stuk geschreven, die plak ik er meteen achter aan. Trouwens ik heb het laten uitprinten ( gratis op werk  :knipoog:  ), op die manier kan ik gewoon onderweg naar college in de trein lezen. Verveel ik me ook niet meer. Mensen denken dat ik vet aan het studeren ben, als ze al die bladen zien.  :haha: 

Trouwens je komt niet meer op wswb eh? Druk druk druk zeker.


 :knipoog: 

Shmisha

----------


## Souma

Hey Moony,..

La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe,..ik heb echt weer genoten van je vervolgje. Moest er echt om lachen dat Hamid in zich zelf ging lachen  :grote grijns: . Dit verhaal beloofd echt veel goeds. Weetje wat ik denk,...die latifa is eigenlijk heel lief voor Nabil. Ik heb vermoedens maar dat laat ik achterwege. Ben echt benieuwd naar je vervolgjes. Zal met veel geduld erop wachten  :knipoog: 

Amin en Insallah. Het ga je goed.

Beslema en liefs,
Souma





> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Souma!
> 
> La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe meid. Hahahaha..lief van je. Hopelijk heb je er wel van genoten.
> 
> Die honden bestaan echt meid. Ik heb ze zelfs aan de riem gehad en geloof me het voelt aan alsof je een geladen pistool in je handen hebt.  Maar je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken, want ze zijn hier in Nederland toch verboden.
> 
> Veel succes met leren nog en bedankt voor je steun! Ik hoop ook voor je dat je al je punten haalt en de vakantie zonder zorgen begint inshallah!
> 
> ...

----------


## Lwarda

Heejz Moony.  :Smilie: 
Hoe is ie met je? Tijdje nie gesproken joh  :frons: 

Pfff,wat een talent tbarkelah! Toppie story  :duim: 

K krijg weer een goed gevoel wat Nabil betreft. It's getting better  :tong uitsteken: 

Ga so door.  :Smilie: 

Thalla frasek.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Heey leuk vervolg!!!
je doet het goed  :Smilie: 

Hou je goed, en ga gauw weer verder  :Smilie: 

Dada

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> * Ben terug in mijn gezonde situatie! Hoe gaat het met jou?
> 
> tot gauw,
> 
> moony*


Weeelie weelie weeelie je hebt zoveel vervolgjes geschreven en en daar wist ik niets van :frons: .. Ik ga ze lezen ooe yeahhhhh, lekker veel lezen, wil vandaag lekker niks anders doen dan lezen :grote grijns: .

Chokrane zwiwn :blauwe kus:

----------


## Nido

Snellll verdergaan svp:blooooos:..

Thnx voor je supervervolgjes.. Alles goed verder met jou? Met school? Blaak etc? :tong uitsteken: 

Xus

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Idd.
> 
> Insh'allah. Doe maar opt gemak! Ik wacht wel  
> 
> Beslama! 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Het duurt nog eventjes meid...We hebben zoveel projecten dat ik niet eens meer aan mijn hoofd kan krabben. Maar ik beloof dat ik een heel lange vervolg ga schrijven hierna.

Ik spreek je later nog wel inshallah.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Ja dat zeg ik.... wsdb (wie schrijft die blijft) 
> So je hebt weer lekker een lang stuk geschreven, die plak ik er meteen achter aan. Trouwens ik heb het laten uitprinten ( gratis op werk  ), op die manier kan ik gewoon onderweg naar college in de trein lezen. Verveel ik me ook niet meer. Mensen denken dat ik vet aan het studeren ben, als ze al die bladen zien. 
> 
> Trouwens je komt niet meer op wswb eh? Druk druk druk zeker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shmisha*


Aha...dus ik had toch gelijk!  :knipoog: 
Hahaha...hopelijk vind je het nog leuk om te lezen. 

Nee ik kom niet meer op wsdb...heel erg druk ja. Niet normaal meer. Eind deze maand moeten we 4 verschillende projecten inleveren. 2 ervan heb ik nog helemaal niets aangedaan, daar ga ik vandaag mee beginnen. Dus dat kun je wel druk noemen. 

Als ik alles heb ingeleverd dan trakteer ik weer op een lange vervolg.

Tot gauw weer.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Hey Moony,..
> 
> La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe,..ik heb echt weer genoten van je vervolgje. Moest er echt om lachen dat Hamid in zich zelf ging lachen . Dit verhaal beloofd echt veel goeds. Weetje wat ik denk,...die latifa is eigenlijk heel lief voor Nabil. Ik heb vermoedens maar dat laat ik achterwege. Ben echt benieuwd naar je vervolgjes. Zal met veel geduld erop wachten 
> 
> Amin en Insallah. Het ga je goed.
> 
> Beslema en liefs,
> Souma*


Hey Souma,

Hahaha...dank je wel meid.  :nerveus: 

Ik ga je niet vertellen wat er gaat gebeuren, want dan ga je het verhaal niet meer lezen. Maar je hebt wel een goede verbeelding.  :knipoog: 

Tot gauw weer inshallah.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Soussia-19_ 
> *Heejz Moony. 
> Hoe is ie met je? Tijdje nie gesproken joh 
> 
> Pfff,wat een talent tbarkelah! Toppie story 
> 
> K krijg weer een goed gevoel wat Nabil betreft. It's getting better 
> 
> Ga so door. 
> ...


Hey Soussia!  :knipoog: 
Met mij niet goed meid. Superdruk. Absoluut niet normaal meer. Die leraren denken dat hen vak als enige telt, dus zadelen ze ons op met opdrachten van hier tot tokyo. En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de projecten die nergens opslaan en waarvoor we superveel onderzoek moeten doen. Ik vind dit niet meer leuk, maar ja...na 3 jaar is het wel stom om te stoppen met de opleiding. Dus ik houd het nog wel eff vol.

Hoe is het met jou? Het klopt dat we elkaar lang niet meer gesproken hebben. Je komt ook al bijna niet meer op msn. Vertel... :Smilie: 

Dank je wel voor je compliment.  :nerveus: 

Hahahaha...Ik zeg niets over Nabil. Je moet maar verder lezen wanneer ik doorga.

I will thx...en nog veel succes met alles.

Jij ook thallay en tot gauw weer inshallah.

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Heey leuk vervolg!!!
> je doet het goed 
> 
> Hou je goed, en ga gauw weer verder 
> 
> Dada*


Hey meid,

Hoe is het? Dank je wel hoor... :nerveus: 

Inshallah...jij ook en ik spreek je gauw weer hopelijk.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door s_soumaya18_ 
> *Weeelie weelie weeelie je hebt zoveel vervolgjes geschreven en en daar wist ik niets van.. Ik ga ze lezen ooe yeahhhhh, lekker veel lezen, wil vandaag lekker niks anders doen dan lezen.
> 
> Chokrane zwiwn*


Hahahaha...Ja ik weet ook nooit wanneer mensen hebben gereageerd. Ik krijg nooit emails dat er een reactie geplaatst is. 

Ik hoop dat je er van hebt genoten en ik zal een vervolg schrijven als ik klaar ben met alle opdrachten die me nu bezighouden.

La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe zwiwna!  :tong uitsteken:  

Kus,

mw

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey meid,
> 
> Hoe is het? Dank je wel hoor...
> 
> Inshallah...jij ook en ik spreek je gauw weer hopelijk.
> 
> mw*



Jah met mij gaat het uitstekend  :Smilie: 

en ja insha'Allah ga je gauw weer verder met je prachtverhaal! 

Nog veel succes en plezier verder op school  :grote grijns: 

Sanae_Fatiha

----------


## Imperatrice

pff.. het is al een maand geleden dat je een vervolg voor het laatst had gepost. Het wordt weer eens tijd  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

*Hallo,

Het spijt me allemaal! Ik heb eindelijk een weekje vrij en kan ik nog een stuk schrijven voordat de laatste sprint naar het eind van het jaar begint. Hierbij een vervolgje en ik beloof om snel een ander vervolg te schrijven.

Kus en nogmaals sorry,

moony
*

Tranen stroomden als een rivier terwijl ik naar het plafond lag te staren. Ik was net begonnen Sohaila te vergeten en nu ik met Latifa over haar had gesproken kwam al het pijn en de vernedering weer terug. Ik lag in de kamer die ze mij hadden aangewezen en probeerde niet aan haar te denken, maar zonder succes. Ik liet mijn ogen dwalen rond de kamer, maar zag alleen wazige beelden door zowel de tranen als het ontbreken van licht. Het was een heel grote kamer. Een groot raam tegenover het bed gaf een prachtig uitzicht over de tuin en de zwembaden. Op dat moment waren de gordijnen voor het raam getrokken zodat alleen een smalle lichtstraal te zien was op de grond. Aan de rechterkant van de kamer was een enorme kleerkast gebouwd waarvan ik alleen een klein deel in beslag had genomen door mijn kleren daar te stoppen. De linkerkant van de kamer werd gedomineerd door een grote bibliotheek. Naast de bibliotheek was een deur die leidde naar een badkamer qua luxe niet onderdeed aan de beste hotels. Nog steeds huilend dwong ik mezelf om op te staan. Langzaam en zonder veel geluid te maken liep ik naar de badkamer waar ik mijn gezicht waste. Ik keek naar mijn spiegelbeeld en zag de wallen onder mijn ogen, maar daar maakte ik me niet meer zorgen over. Ik liep terug naar mijn kamer en trok de gordijnen van het raam weg. We waren vroeg thuis gekomen van de discotheek. Nadat we thuis kwamen was iedereen gaan slapen om de volgende dag vroeg op te staan. Ik keek naar de wekker en zag dat het half vier in de nacht was. Buiten was het nog steeds donker, al was de tuin goed verlicht. Af en toe ving ik een glimp op van de honden die tussen de bomen renden. Ik keerde het raam mijn rug toe en liep naar de bibliotheek terwijl ik in het voorbijlopen een klein lampje aanzette. Ik keek naar de titels van de boeken en besloot om een griezel verhaal te kiezen. Stephen King stond bij mij op nummer n wat betrof beste schrijvers en in de bibliotheek zaten er meer dan genoeg boeken van hem. Ik koos voor het boek De storm van de eeuw waarvan ik hoorde dat het supergoed was, maar nog geen kans had gehad om het te lezen en liep naar mijn bed terug. Midden op weg naar mijn bed bedacht ik me dat ik geen zin had om in mijn bed te gaan liggen. Ik trok een lichte sportbroek aan en een T-shirt en liep de deur van mijn kamer uit. In de gang was het niet donker aangezien er altijd een paar lichten de hele nacht bleven aanstaan. Ik liep langzaam naar de trap en besloot om naar de grote woonkamer te gaan om daar het boek te gaan lezen. Geheel in mijn gedachten verzonken merkte ik niet hoe een gedaante van rechts verscheen. Ik merkte het pas toen we bijna tegen elkaar opbotsten. Ik schrok wakker uit mijn mijmeringen en keek naar Siham die me verbaasd aankeek.
Oh sorry Siham zei ik verlegen.
Ze keek mij aan en toen gingen haar ogen naar het boek die ik in mijn handen hield.
Kun je niet slapen? vroeg ze me lachend. Ik dwong mezelf om te lachen en knikte bevestigend.
Ik liep net naar de woonkamer om daar te zitten lezen. Ik had geen zin om in mijn kamer te blijven zitten. Zei ik tegen haar. Maar wat doe jij hier zolaat nog? vroeg ik haar.
Ze keek me ook verlegen aan. Ik val s nachts nooit vroeg in slaap en meestal loop ik door het huis te zwerven totdat ik te moe ben om mijn ogen nog open te houden. Vaak loop ik de eerste kamer binnen die ik tegenkom en val daar in slaap. Ik moest lachen nadat ze klaar was.
Nou dat maakt van ons twee dus, zei ik plagerig. 
Ja, zeg dat wel. Maar gaat het wel met jou eigenlijk? Je ziet er niet goed uit. Zei ze terwijl ze me bezorgd aankeek.
Ik was niet van plan om haar bezorgder te maken en ook niet om iedereen te vertellen wat er was voorgevallen tussen mij en Sohaila, dus ik knikte dapper tegen haar.
Het is alleen dat ik niet veel heb geslapen de laatste dagen. Het komt wel goed wanneer ik gewend ben geraakt aan de sfeer hier. Zei ik glimlachend.
OhOk.. antwoordde ze terwijl ze keek alsof ze mijn verhaal niet helemaal geloofde. Kom meeIk laat je mijn geheime plaats zien.
Ik keek haar vreemd aan. Geheime plaats? Zou kunnen, dacht ik geamuseerd. In zo een grote villa zou het me niet verbazen als er geheime gangen en kamers ingebouwd waren.
Ik liep achter haar aan terwijl ze doelbewust haar weg koos. Een ogenblik later kwamen we bij een deur die gesloten was. Ik kon me niet herinneren dat ik die had gezien en was teleurgesteld dat het niet iets meer geheimzinnigs was. 
Jullie zijn niet hier geweest de dag dat jullie een rondleiding hadden gekregen. Zoals je hebt gezien ligt deze plaats aan de andere kant van de villa. Dus eigenlijk aan het achtereind van het huis. Je zult zo zien waarom zei ze met een geheimzinnige glimlach. 
Ik vroeg me af wat me te wachten stond. Ze trok de deur open en glipte naar binnen terwijl ze me wenkte om haar te volgen. Ik volgde haar zonder aarzelen en deed de deur achter me dicht. Ik bevond me in een donkere plaats en de geur van planten drong mijn neus binnen. Het leek of we naar buiten waren gelopen en ik wilde dat net vragen toen ik hoog boven me het plafond zag die helemaal uit glas was gemaakt. Ontelbare sterren twinkelden vrolijk boven ons. Ik liep langzaam op de tast toen ik iets tegen mijn wang voelde slaan. Instinctief hiel ik mijn hand op om mezelf te beschermen en voelde een tak van een boom. Ik stond mezelf net af te vragen of we nou buiten of binnen waren toen mijn vraag werd beantwoord door n klik. Siham had de lichtschakelaar omgezet en de ruimte baadde in het licht. Verbaasd zag ik dat we echt in een kamer waren, maar dat was niet zomaar een kamer. Hij was net zo breed als het hele villa en stond vol met planten en bloemen. Ik stond met open mond rond te kijken toen Siham me bij mijn hand nam en via een pad naar het midden van de kamer liep. In het midden van de kamer was een cirkel van ongeveer tien bij tien meter gemaakt. Drie kwart ervan werd in beslag genomen door een prachtige fontein. Lichten vochten om voorrang terwijl water uit de bek van twaalf dolfijnen uit kwam stromen. Midden tussen de dolfijnen stond een prachtige meermin met golvend haar en een uitgestoken hand. De lichten in de kamer waren niet echt op volle sterkte gedraaid, zodat ik het gevoel had dat ik in een sprookjes tuin zat opgesloten. Langs de paden stonden kleine tuinkabouters op wacht met in hen handen een klein lampje die de paden verlichtte. Langs de buitenkant van de fontein en uit het bereik van het water, stonden mooie houten banken. Ik ging op n ervan zitten en Siham ging naast me zitten terwijl ze met nog steeds aankeek. Ik kon geen woord uitbrengen. Dat was het prachtigste decor die ik in mijn hele leven had gezien. Het verbaasde me ook niets dat dit haar geheime plaats was. 
Hier kom ik elke nacht naartoe. Soms alleen om er even naar te kijken voordat ik ga slapen, maar als ik echt met iets meezit dan blijf ik vaak lang hier zitten. Het geeft me het gevoel dat ik in een ander wereld terecht kom. Net als Alice in wonderland. Hier raken de problemen van de buitenwereld je niet en je kunt ze gemakkelijk allemaal vergeten. Zei ze terwijl ze naar de planten en bloemen rond ons keek. Ik had het gevoel dat ze me dat had laten zien, omdat ze diep van binnen voelde dat ik daar behoefte aan had. Ik was haar enorm dankbaar.
Ja, Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt. Fluisterde ik terug. Het was moeilijk om niet te fluisteren in zo een plaats. Het gaf je het gevoel dat je in een sprookje zat en als je alleen je stem zou verheffen, het hele sprookje zou verdwijnen en dat je wakker wordt uit een gewone droom. Het is hier prachtig wist ik uit te brengen. Bedankt dat je het met me wilde delen. Zei ik verlegen terwijl ik bewust niet naar haar keek, maar naar de fontein.
Het is niets Nabil. Trouwenswie is die Latifa eigenlijk? Volgens mij zijn jullie wel erg close of niet? zei ze met een twinkeling in haar ogen.
Ik moest lachen om haar vraag, maar ik was verplicht om haar te vertellen wie zij was.
Je hebt het fout Siham. Zij is de schoonzus van eenzeg maar vriend van me. Zei ik terwijl ik dacht aan Amien. Het had geen zin om haar alles te vertellen wat er was gebeurd. En we zijn niet close. Ze is voor mij net een zus eigenlijk. Ze is net Fadwa zei ik glimlachend. Nu ik eraan dacht was het wel waar. Ook al hield ik haar hand vast, ook was ze een prachtige meid, ook al hebben we elkaar alles verteld, toch voelde ik niets voor haar. Natuurlijk voelde ik voor haar precies hetzelfde als Fadwa, Siham en Ilhem, maar verder nietsMijn hart was niet zo gemakkelijk dat hij een liefde van zeven jaar zomaar aan de kant zou zetten. Bovendien was ik niet genteresseerd in een nieuwe liefde nu. Ik mocht haar heel graag, maar verder dan dat zou het toch nooit komen.
Ja, maar je ziet haar alleen als een zus. Dat zijn jullie niet in het echt. Soms groeien zulke dingen tot liefde zei Siham wijs.
Ik keek haar met open mond aan. Natuurlijk, ze wist niets van Sohaila en wat ik allemaal moest meemaken, maar ze had wel gelijk. Dat was namelijk bij mij en Sohaila ook gebeurd. Mijn hart begon weer pijn te doen aan de gedachte aan alle mooie tijden die we hadden meegemaakt. Ik dwong mezelf om daarmee te stoppen, maar Siham had de pijn in mijn ogen gezien.
Heb ik iets verkeerd gezegd? vroeg ze bezorgd.
Nee meid. Je hebt helemaal niets verkeerd gezegd. Je hebt eigenlijk wel gelijk, maar ik denk niet dat ik aan een relatie toe ben vertelde ik haar terwijl ik naar mijn handen keek.
OhOkNou..Ik euhik ga maar naar bed. Weet jij de weg wel te vinden terug naar je kamer? Vroeg ze me.
Ja, ik heb goed opgelet bedankt. Maar Siham ze was al opgestaan en ik hield haar hand vast. Maak je aub geen zorgen om wat je hebt gezegd. Het is een lang verhaal en ik ga je nog alles vertellen. Ik zal nooit vergeten wat je ouders en jullie voor mij hebben gedaan. Je hebt het recht om het hele verhaal te horen, maar geef me alleen een beetje tijd. Tranen waren weer begonnen met stromen terwijl ik naar de grond keek. Ze hoorde me snikken en liet zich op haar knien zakken.
Nabil, het spijt me. Het was niet mijn bedoeling je pijn te doen. Zei ze nerveus. 
Dat heb je niet gedaan Siham. Dat is de reden waarom ik niet in slaap kan komen eigenlijk. Het heeft niets met jou te maken. Ik probeer eroverheen te komen en dat zal me nog wel lukken. Maak jij je geen zorgen. Nog steeds huilend stond ik op en liep naar de fontein. Ik schepte wat water en begon mijn gezicht te wassen. Ik stond naar het water oppervlakte te kijken die golfde door de constante stroom water uit de bekken van de dolfijnen, toen ik een vervormde spiegelbeeld naast het mijne zag verschijnen. Zonder me om te draaien wist ik dat Siham er nog steeds was. Ik voelde hoe ze haar hand legde op mijn schouder en ik draaide me om naar haar. Ze had ook tranen in haar ogen en voordat ik het wist, omhelsden we elkaar en huilde ik uit op haar schouder

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Jah met mij gaat het uitstekend 
> 
> en ja insha'Allah ga je gauw weer verder met je prachtverhaal! 
> 
> Nog veel succes en plezier verder op school 
> 
> Sanae_Fatiha*


Mooi zo meid. Houden zo!  :duim: 

Hier is dan eindelijk een vervolg.

Dank je wel..jij ook nog succes met je school en inshallah tot gauw weer.

moony

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *pff.. het is al een maand geleden dat je een vervolg voor het laatst had gepost. Het wordt weer eens tijd *


Je hebt gelijk meid...aub en sorry, maar ik had het superdruk met school.

groetjes,

moony

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Dit verhaal is gewoon prachtig. Beste die ik tot hier toe gelezen heb.

Mijn complimenten  :blij:  

Tot gauw

----------


## Imperatrice

aaaahh... heerlijk, ik zwijmelde helemaal weg..
go on go go on go on go on  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Soussia! 
> Met mij niet goed meid. Superdruk. Absoluut niet normaal meer. Die leraren denken dat hen vak als enige telt, dus zadelen ze ons op met opdrachten van hier tot tokyo. En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de projecten die nergens opslaan en waarvoor we superveel onderzoek moeten doen. Ik vind dit niet meer leuk, maar ja...na 3 jaar is het wel stom om te stoppen met de opleiding. Dus ik houd het nog wel eff vol.
> 
> Hoe is het met jou? Het klopt dat we elkaar lang niet meer gesproken hebben. Je komt ook al bijna niet meer op msn. Vertel...
> 
> Dank je wel voor je compliment. 
> 
> Hahahaha...Ik zeg niets over Nabil. Je moet maar verder lezen wanneer ik doorga.
> ...


Hoi hoi!  :Smilie: 

Miskien,die kunnen opvliegen die gasten  :Mad: 
Maak er het beste van en Allah i 3awen wa7a..Je gaat het halen insha allah gair!  :Smilie:  
Het zou indd. zonde zijn om die 3 jaar weg te gooien,sbar. 

Met mij gaat het ook wel hamdoelilah. Ja indd. K pm je wel over dat msn gebeuren.  :knipoog: 

Geen dank,tis eenmaal so. 
Ok ok ok,k zeg al nix meer en w8t het gewoon af net als alle andere.  :hihi:  

Ps: keep ya head up en spreek je gauw insha allah!.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Dit verhaal is gewoon prachtig. Beste die ik tot hier toe gelezen heb.
> 
> Mijn complimenten  
> 
> Tot gauw*


Hey Fatiha,

Dank je wel meid  :nerveus: 

Ik ga snel weer een vervolg schrijven. Ben heel hard bezig met het opzetten van een site.

Tot gauw,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *aaaahh... heerlijk, ik zwijmelde helemaal weg..
> go on go go on go on go on *


hahahaha...mooi zo. Ik ben blij dat je genoten hebt van het verhaal.

Ik ga snel een vervolg schrijven beloofd.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Hoi hoi! 
> 
> Miskien,die kunnen opvliegen die gasten 
> Maak er het beste van en Allah i 3awen wa7a..Je gaat het halen insha allah gair!  
> Het zou indd. zonde zijn om die 3 jaar weg te gooien,sbar. 
> 
> Met mij gaat het ook wel hamdoelilah. Ja indd. K pm je wel over dat msn gebeuren. 
> 
> ...


Hallo hallo!  :knipoog: 

Dank je...Het is nu een klein beetje rustiger en de leraren doen weer normaal, voor zover je normaal bij een leraar kunt gebruiken!  :tong uitsteken:  Maak je geen zorgen. Ik ben niet van plan om te stoppen. Ik ben een volhouder! Amien...ik hoop ook dat je het haalt inshallah.

Hahaha..je mag wel wat dingen zeggen hoor. Misschien krijg ik door jou wel wat meer inspiratie!  :haha: 

p.s: Jij ook en ik ga snel weer een vervolgje schrijven.

kus,

mw

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Fatiha,
> 
> Dank je wel meid 
> 
> Ik ga snel weer een vervolg schrijven. Ben heel hard bezig met het opzetten van een site.
> 
> Tot gauw,
> 
> mw*


Ik wens je alvast heel veel scuces!  :Smilie:

----------


## markaantje

Kun je het verhaal ook gewoon uitprinten?? Ben niet echt geinteresseerd in de reacties enzo eigenlijk, vandaar.

----------


## markaantje

Moonwalker, knap van je dat je hier al zo'n beetje 2 jaar mee bezig bent!! Ooit 's overwogen in de proffesionele richting te gaan?

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Ik wens je alvast heel veel scuces! *


Dank je wel meid...vind ik erg lief van je!  :knipoog: 

Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door markaantje_ 
> *Kun je het verhaal ook gewoon uitprinten?? Ben niet echt geinteresseerd in de reacties enzo eigenlijk, vandaar.*


Salam markaantje,

Voeg me toe op msn: [email protected]

Dan zal ik je de versie sturen zonder commentaren als je daar geinteresseerd in bent. En bedankt voor je compliment. Ik schrijf niet zo vaak, door mijn school werk. Heb het wel in gedachten om ooit een boek uit te brengen, maar tot nu toe is het alleen een droom.

met vriendelijke groeten,

mw

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hallo hallo! 
> 
> Dank je...Het is nu een klein beetje rustiger en de leraren doen weer normaal, voor zover je normaal bij een leraar kunt gebruiken!  Maak je geen zorgen. Ik ben niet van plan om te stoppen. Ik ben een volhouder! Amien...ik hoop ook dat je het haalt inshallah.
> 
> Hahaha..je mag wel wat dingen zeggen hoor. Misschien krijg ik door jou wel wat meer inspiratie! 
> 
> p.s: Jij ook en ik ga snel weer een vervolgje schrijven.
> 
> ...


Ahlan! Moony.

Hamdoelilah. :Smilie:  Leraren en normaal,hmmz gaat nie samen.  :knipoog: 
Tis je geraden dat je er nie mee ging kappen,alhoewel het alleen maar ginstiger zou zijn voor ons,dan heb je zeen van tijd om genoeg vervolgjes te schrijven.  :haha:  (fa2)

Ewa Insja'Allah hoop k dat k aangenomen wordt. 

Inspiratie en dat van mij,k ben bang dat je verhaal dan nie meer so interessant zal zijn.  :tong uitsteken: 

Ps:I will!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Ahlan! Moony.
> 
> Hamdoelilah. Leraren en normaal,hmmz gaat nie samen. 
> Tis je geraden dat je er nie mee ging kappen,alhoewel het alleen maar ginstiger zou zijn voor ons,dan heb je zeen van tijd om genoeg vervolgjes te schrijven.  (fa2)
> 
> Ewa Insja'Allah hoop k dat k aangenomen wordt. 
> 
> Inspiratie en dat van mij,k ben bang dat je verhaal dan nie meer so interessant zal zijn. 
> ...


Salam Shel7a'84!

Hahaha...ik geef je gelijk wat leraren en normaal zijn betreft. Ik had mijn conclusie veel te snel getrokken.  :jammer:  

Euh...als ik met school kap dan ga ik werken en als ik werk dan is het minstens 8 uur per dag en 's avonds heb ik niet eens de kracht meer om me eigen naar het bed te slepen. Dus beter blijf ik studeren.. :knipoog: 

Ik hoop echt dat je aangenomen wordt. Doe je best en het zal je wel lukken inshallah.

Hahaha...je weet nog niet waar ik mijn inspiratie vandaan haal. Laat ik dat maar als geheim houden.  :tong uitsteken: 

Spreek je gauw weer.

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

*
Tijd voor een vervolg denk ik...

veel leesplezier allemaal!

kus,

mw
*

Het duurde lang voordat we elkaar loslieten en ons gezichten gingen wassen. Ze ging naast me zitten en ik begon voor de tweede keer die dag alles te vertellen wat er was voorgekomen. Ik verzweeg alleen het feit dat Hanane een rol in het verhaal speelde. Toen ik klaar was zat Siham met grote ogen naar me te kijken.
Dus Sohaila gaat met iemand trouwen die ze pas twee weken kent? vroeg ze ongelovig.
Ja, dat gaat ze doen. Ze willen zich gaan verloven in december en volgende zomer volgt het huwelijkfeest. Antwoordde ik zonder op te kijken.
Maar dat kan niet Nabil! Zoiets kan gewoon niet. Ze kan niet van iemand gaan houden in twee weken. Heb je wel gedacht aan S7oer (zwarte magie)? vroeg ze me serieus.
Nu moest ik wel op kijken. Een meid als Siham die zwom in het geld, zou toch niet geloven in zulke dingen? Ik had er geen belangstelling voor en vond die gasten allemaal zwendelaars. Ze namen mensen geld af die ze met veel werk hadden verdiend alleen maar om ze te verzekeren dat ze alles konden krijgen wat ze wilden of dat ze ervoor konden zorgen dat ze hen droom vrouw voor hen konden regelen.
Vertel me niet dat je in die dingen gelooft Siham. Zei ik verbaasd.
Natuurlijk geloof ik in die dingen Nabil. Heb je nooit de koran gelezen? Het staat erin! zei ze nadrukkelijk.
Ja, ok. Het staat er wel in. Dat heb ik ook gelezen. Dat sommige van die mensen geesten  waar ik ook in geloof tussen haakjes  hen wil kunnen opleggen. De geesten zorgen er dan voor alles wat ze willen. Maar dat zijn eeuwenoude gebruiken. Misschien was dat wel mogelijk vroeger, maar niet tegenwoordig. Kijk maar om je heenwie gelooft nog in Magie in de tijd dat je met iemand anders aan de andere kant van de wereld uit je keuken kunt praten? In de tijd dat we rond de wereld kunnen reizen in een paar dagen tijd? Dat s echte magieMagie van de technologie. Antwoordde ik terwijl ik mijn schouders ophaalde. 
Misschien ben je niet gewend aan die rare dingen. Maar dat betekent niet dat ze niet bestaan. De kennis werd al eeuwenlang doorgegeven van vader naar zoon. Zelfs de grootste pitten maken wel eens gebruik van zo iemand als ze grote transacties gaan doen. Iedereen denkt bij zwarte magie aan mensen lelijke ziekten bezorgen, waar een arts geen geneesmiddel voor kan vinden. Aan zwarte kippen, bloed, zwarte kaarsen en vrouwen die op heksen lijken en rotte tanden hebben. Ik moet je teleurstellen Nabil. Die mensen zien er net zoals jou en mij uit en het gaat allang niet meer om alleen wraak nemen. Voor zulke kleinigheden kun je het wel doen met die zwendelaars die toch alleen op je geld uit zijn. Daar geef ik je gelijk in. Maar niet de Professionals! Die mensen krijgen miljoenen uitbetaald om bepaalde gebeurtenissen te voorkomen of te voorspellen. De leiders van naties vertrouwen die mensen Nabil en het werkt ook. Omdat die mensen hen ziel letterlijk aan de duivel hebben verkocht, hebben ze die macht. Langzaam heen en weer lopend vertelde ze verder.
Anderen die niet zo goed zijn worden bezocht door mensen in de middenklasse. Ze hebben niet zo een hoge rang en zijn bang om hen ziel te verliezen. Wat ze niet weten is dat ze dat al hebben gedaan de eerste keer dat ze iemand een ziekte hadden bezorgd, een gezin hadden gescheiden of een onschuldige meid laten houden van iemand die ze in het echt helemaal niet mag. Je moet weten dat ze hen succes via mond op mond reclame te danken hebben. Dus als iets lukt bij een vrouw dan geeft ze het door aan al haar vriendinnen en zo wordt hij steeds beroemder. Vergis je je niet. Niet alleen vrouwen gaan erheen. Mannen kunnen er ook wat van. Meestal om een meid te krijgen die ze allang zien zitten, maar die niets van hen wil hebben. Hier pauzeerde ze even terwijl ze naar me keek. Ik zat naar haar te luisteren met open mond.
Hoe weet je dat allemaal? Want eerlijk gezegd heb ik nooit verwacht dat je zoveel dingen over magie zou weten. Vroeg ik haar.
Dat heb je dan mis Nabil. De meeste mensen denken dat alleen arme mensen en mensen die niet hebben gestudeerd naar zulke middelen grijpen om hen doel te bereiken. Het is fout. Het wordt alleen verzwegen. Iedereen Nabil gaat naar de magirs. En ik denk dat Amien er wel n heeft gevonden die bereid was om Sohaila op hem te laten vallen. Bovendien, waarom ik er zoveel van weet is omdat zowel mijn vader als mijn moeder erin geloven. Want je moet weten dat mijn opa van vaderskant er ook n was. Zei ze trots.
Ik keek haar niet begrijpend aan. Bedoel je dat je opa zo eeneuhzwarte magir was? Vroeg ik.
NeeHij was de tegenovergestelde en een verdomd goede ook. Terwijl de meeste magirs tegenwoordig meestal uit zijn op het uit elkaar drijven van gezinnen, geliefden uit elkaar halen, mensen ziek maken en zulke leuke dingen, was mijn grootvader juist degene die ervoor zorgde dat het ongedaan werd gemaakt. Hij was erg goed en bekend in heel Marrakech. Hij deed alles met de Koran en was succesvol in alles wat hij deed. Iedereen was welkom bij hem. Als je arm was nam hij niets van je aan. Als je rijk was kon je hem betalen pas nadat het resultaat werd behaald en hij had geen vaste loon. Dat was eigenlijk het geld die mijn vader kreeg en ermee in de zaken ging. Het is vertienvoudigd nu. Maar mijn opa wist mijn vader een paar goede tips te geven op de juiste tijd. Zei ze met een knipoog. 
Hier begreep ik niets van. Hier zat ik dan in een kasteel van de vader van een meid die zegt dat haar opa een erg goede magir was. Het zou wel waar kunnen zijn. Ik dacht na over Sohaila en Amien. Ze hadden elkaar gezien tijdens de bruiloft en twee weken later ging het helemaal mis. Maar hoe zou hij iets bij haar doen? Ze was de hele tijd aan het dansen en rondlopen. Zou ze bij hem en Latifa hebben gezeten? Dan zou hij als niemand keek wel iets in haar glas kunnen doen. Maar dat was belachelijk. Hij liep grote risicos om ontdekt te worden. Nee, het moest anders zijn gegaan. 
Kun je me vertellen op welke manieren je magie kunt toepassen op mensen? vroeg ik Siham genteresseerd.
Je krijgt morgen bij het ontbijt wel een boek van me. Daar staat alles uitgelegd. Ik had het gekregen van mijn vader voordat hij me vertelde over mijn opa. Want mijn opa was allang gestorven voordat wij werden geboren. Dat was zijn manier om ons voor te bereiden, maar hij hoefde zich geen zorgen te maken. Ik geloofde er toch al in. Zei ze glimlachend.
Bedankt SihamIk meen het echt. Ik denk dat zo een onderkruipsel als Amien wel in staat is om zoiets toe te passen op haar. Je hebt me overtuigd denk ik, want ik zie geen ander mogelijkheid. Laten we hopen dat het nog niet te laat is en dat ze weer zichzelf wordt. Zei ik glimlachend tegen haar. Voor het eerst voelde ik me weer goed. Ik voelde me weer de oude. Er was een mogelijkheid en ik kon haar misschien helpen om de oude te worden. Siham stond ook glimlachend naar me te kijken. Graag gedaan Nabil. Ik zal mijn best doen om je te helpen. Maar nu moeten we naar ons kamer toehet is al vijf uur. Een beetje slaap zal ons wel goed doen. Zei ze terwijl ze naar de deur liep.
Ik was het helemaal met haar eens. Ik pakte het boek en liep achter haar aan. Ze deed het licht uit en we zochten ons kamers op. Tien minuten later lag ik in mijn bed en viel binnen twee minuten in slaap 

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:ole:  Jeeeeey een vervolg!!!

Erg mooi, leuk om te lezen! 

Tot gauw insha'Allah

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Salam Shel7a'84!
> 
> Hahaha...ik geef je gelijk wat leraren en normaal zijn betreft. Ik had mijn conclusie veel te snel getrokken.  
> 
> Euh...als ik met school kap dan ga ik werken en als ik werk dan is het minstens 8 uur per dag en 's avonds heb ik niet eens de kracht meer om me eigen naar het bed te slepen. Dus beter blijf ik studeren..
> 
> Ik hoop echt dat je aangenomen wordt. Doe je best en het zal je wel lukken inshallah.
> 
> ...


Slm.  :Smilie: 

 :haha:  En gelijk heb je,blijf door studeren! 

K ben wel aangenomen,maar voor een andere opleiding,k spreek je hier nog wel over insja'allah. 

Gemeen van je ey.  :hihi:  

Ps: Top vervolgje!  :duim:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> * Jeeeeey een vervolg!!!
> 
> Erg mooi, leuk om te lezen! 
> 
> Tot gauw insha'Allah*


Hey hey...

Bedankt meid. Vind het wel leuk dat je er van hebt genoten.

Tot gauw weer,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Slm. 
> 
>  En gelijk heb je,blijf door studeren! 
> 
> K ben wel aangenomen,maar voor een andere opleiding,k spreek je hier nog wel over insja'allah. 
> 
> Gemeen van je ey.  
> 
> Ps: Top vervolgje! *


Wa3alaykoem essalam,

Maak je geen zorgen meid! Als jij het maar volhoudt dan is het wel goed... :knipoog: 

Ah dat wil ik wel horen dan.

Hihihi...ik ben niet gemeen. Gewoon mysterieus... :tong uitsteken: 

mw

P.s.: Thx!

----------


## Souma

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Souma,
> 
> Hahaha...dank je wel meid. 
> 
> Ik ga je niet vertellen wat er gaat gebeuren, want dan ga je het verhaal niet meer lezen. Maar je hebt wel een goede verbeelding. 
> 
> Tot gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> mw*



Heyy Moony,...

shoekran voor je vervolg...ik zat er al op te wachten,..ik keek ik keek maar ik zag niets,...tot die dag...ik was weer helemaal blij  :grote grijns: ...

Maar het is echt spannend,...als het aan mij lag had ik je echt ergens opgesloten binnen 4 muren met alleen een lap-top. Soms pauzes van 10 min. and that's it. Zodat je gewoon in een keer het hele verhaal zou kunnen door typen. Maar ik weet niet waar je je inspiratie vandaan haalt,...als ik dat wist dan zou ik dat ook regelen zodat het helemaal compleet is. Jij blij (hoop ik) en ik blij  :grote grijns: . Ehhm,...ik ben niet psychisch hoor. Het is alleen dat ik goede verhalen in een keer wil uitlezen,...weg van de wereld en het overlaten aan mijn eigen verbeelding..... 

Mohiem geduld is een schone zaak...tot die tijd zit ik rustig achter me pc te wachten op jou prachtige/spannende xxl vervolgjes. 

Beslema en het ga je goed,
Liefs,
Souma

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Wa3alaykoem essalam,
> 
> Maak je geen zorgen meid! Als jij het maar volhoudt dan is het wel goed...
> 
> Ah dat wil ik wel horen dan.
> 
> Hihihi...ik ben niet gemeen. Gewoon mysterieus...
> 
> ...


Ahlan wasehlen moony!

K ben het zo'n beetjuh zat allemaal,maar ja..You keep me going.  :tong uitsteken: 

Insja'allah als k je weer eens spreek.

Alleen maar,galek mysterieus. You are verry mean to me.  :slaap:  

Ps:fhine vervolggg a bnadem!  :grote grijns: 
pps: Your welcome,just keep up the good work ouwe!  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyy Moony,...
> 
> shoekran voor je vervolg...ik zat er al op te wachten,..ik keek ik keek maar ik zag niets,...tot die dag...ik was weer helemaal blij ...
> 
> Maar het is echt spannend,...als het aan mij lag had ik je echt ergens opgesloten binnen 4 muren met alleen een lap-top. Soms pauzes van 10 min. and that's it. Zodat je gewoon in een keer het hele verhaal zou kunnen door typen. Maar ik weet niet waar je je inspiratie vandaan haalt,...als ik dat wist dan zou ik dat ook regelen zodat het helemaal compleet is. Jij blij (hoop ik) en ik blij . Ehhm,...ik ben niet psychisch hoor. Het is alleen dat ik goede verhalen in een keer wil uitlezen,...weg van de wereld en het overlaten aan mijn eigen verbeelding..... 
> 
> Mohiem geduld is een schone zaak...tot die tijd zit ik rustig achter me pc te wachten op jou prachtige/spannende xxl vervolgjes. 
> 
> ...


Hey Souma!

Ik dacht dat je weg was of zo...lang niets meer van je gehoord!  :knipoog: 

Graag gedaan hoor meid. Bedankt dat je het nog leest! 

Geloof me meid dat idee van mezelf opsluiten tot ik het hele verhaal af heb is vaak in mijn hoofd opgekomen, maar de school dreef het er steeds maar uit. Als het ook maar mogelijk was dan had ik het gedaan serieus. 

Hahaha...Ik begrijp je helemaal. Verhalen helpen ons om door moeilijke tijden door te komen.  :knipoog: 

Je hoeft niet lang te wahten. Ik ga nu een vervolgje schrijven. En wil je me echt verlegen maken of zo?  :nerveus:  Toch bedankt voor je complimentjes.

Tot gauw weer inshallah en ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat en zal blijven gaan.  :knipoog: 

liefs,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Ahlan wasehlen moony!
> 
> K ben het zo'n beetjuh zat allemaal,maar ja..You keep me going. 
> 
> Insja'allah als k je weer eens spreek.
> 
> Alleen maar,galek mysterieus. You are verry mean to me.  
> 
> ...


Ahlan Shel7a'84!

Aaaaah...niet zeggen dat je het zat bent. Wacht maar tot je net zo oud bent als mij dan mag je het zat zijn.  :tong uitsteken:  Ben blij dat ik je help om door te gaan, al weet ik eigenlijk niet hoe ik dat doe.  :haha: 

Ok...misschien binnen een paar minuten wanneer ik online ga!  :knipoog: 

Hehehehe...Nee ben niet echt mysterieus. Ik houd wel van mysteries. Bovendien kan ik niet gemeen tegen je zijn. Je weet toch? :d

mw

P.s.: Komt nu a bnadma!
pps: Hahaha...thx...I will...En jij volhouden met je school en de rest ok?

----------


## moonwalker

*Hallo allemaal!

Deze keer geen inleiding. Veel plezier met lezen zou ik zeggen.

kus,

mw* 

_De donkere grot verscheen weer. Aan het eind ervan zag ik een vage bekende gloed.
Ik wist wat me te wachten stond en wist ook dat ik dezelfde nachtmerrie voor de derde keer meemaakte. Maar ik kon mezelf niet wakker krijgen. Ik gaf elke poging om wakker te worden op toen mijn benen richting de vage gloed begonnen te lopen getrokken door een onebekende kracht. Ik vroeg me af wie ik nu weer ging verliezen. Ik kwam bij de richel aan en de schoonheid van de omgeving zei me niets meer. Ik wist dat er iemand achter me zou verschijnen die me een duw zou geven, maar ik wist alleen niet wie het deze keer zou zijn. Onder me zag ik het prachtige meertje en de minder prachtige scherpe rotsen die vlak onder de oppervlakte lagen. Een nevel van koud water kwam me tegemoet en onbewust begon ik te rillen.
Ik voelde weer de aanwezigheid van iemand achter me. Langzaam draaide ik me om, maar voordat ik helemaal kon omdraaien werd ik weg geduwd. In de fractie van een seconde dat ik in de lucht hing zag ik wie me geduwd had. Mijn moeder stond daar op de richel met een dikke buik en Zineb in haar armen. Ik hoorde de wind in mijn oren suizen en ik was te verbaasd om te schreeuwen. Boven me zag ik het gezicht van mijn moeder die me verdrietig aankeek steeds kleiner worden..._ 

Met een schok werd ik wakker. Ik was helemaal nat van het zweet en de lakens lagen alle kanten op, alsof ik in mijn slaap met een onzichtbare vijand had gevochten. Ik stond langzaam op en keek naar het horloge. Acht uur s Ochtends. Niet eens drie uur slaap. Maar ik voelde geen behoefte om weer te gaan slapen. Langzaam liet ik mezelf terug zakken in mijn bed en keek ik naar het plafond. Ik wist wat de waarschuwing betekende. Ik zal mijn moeder, de ongeboren baby en ook Zineb kwijtraken. Maar waarom? Ze waren allemaal in goede gezondheid en er was toch niets ergs gebeurd. Ik besloot om ze te gaan bellen als de rest wakker was. Ik bleef me zorgen maken om hen totdat Yasser ongevraagd mijn kamer kwam binnenwandelen. Hij zag meteen dat er iets mis was en nadat hij de deur achter zich sloot, vertelde ik hem wat ik had gedroomd. Hij was lange tijd stil en keek uit het raam met zijn rug naar me toe. Uiteindelijk draaide hij zich glimlachend naar me toe. 
NabilJe zou ze wel kunnen kwijtraken, maar niet op de manier waaraan jij denkt. Misschien ga je reizen naar het buitenland of slaat het gewoon op het aanbod die je kreeg van Abbas. Als je zijn dochters les gaat geven dan moet je wel afscheid nemen van je ma. 
Ik had er niet vanuit dat standpunt naar gekeken en ik voelde me iets beter al wist ik dat de ware reden me niet zou aanstaan. Hij haalde me over om te gaan douchen en om te kleden. Daarna vertelde ik hem over het gesprek met Siham. Hij luisterde genteresseerd en voordat ik klaar was zag ik aan zijn gezicht dat hij haar ook geloofde. Enthousiast begon hij me verhalen te vertellen die hij had gehoord van zijn moeder over soortgelijke gevallen. Hoe meer ik van hem hoorde, hoe groter mijn hoop werd dat het goed zou komen. Mijn nachtmerrie was ik min of meer helemaal vergeten al hield ik me aan mijn woord en belde ik mijn moeder nadat we hadden ontbeten. Zoals ik dacht maakte iedereen het goed. Mijn tante was weer bij mijn moeder gekomen en Zineb miste vooral de ijsjes. Ik deed ze allemaal de groeten en liep naar de tuin waar iedereen was verzameld. Niemand wist wat we zouden gaan doen die dag, dus besloten we om gewoon thuis te blijven en bij de zwembaden te gaan zitten. De meiden gingen alles regelen wat we nodig hadden en ik ging samen met de jongens terug naar het huis om onze zwermbroeken aan te trekken. Toen we weer buiten waren, lagen de meiden al op ligstoelen te zonnen. Meer lege ligstoelen stonden naast het grootste zwembad opgesteld. Naast elk twee ligstoelen stond een klein tafeltje met daarop een kan ijskoud jus. Parasols van palmbladeren gaven het geheel een exotisch tintje. Ik was net op weg naar een ligstoel, toen ik werd vastgegrepen door Siham. Ze gaf me het boek die ze me had beloofd en knipoogde glimlachend. Ik bedankte haar en liep ermee naar mijn ligstoel. Ik had nog niet eens mijn plek bereikt toen Hamid me vastgreep en me aan Latifa en haar nichtje herinnerde. NatuurlijkWe hadden afgesproken om ze te bellen als we iets leuks gingen doen. Hamidwe doen niets leuks. We zitten gewoon thuis. Misschien willen zij iets heel anders gaan doen. Zei ik tegen hem.
JaMaar toch. Denk je niet dat we ze moeten bellen om het ze te vertellen? Anders blijven ze wachten op ons telefoontje. Antwoordde hij. Ik wist dat er meer achter zat. Hoeda het nichtje van Latifa had daar heel veel mee te maken. Siham die naar ons luisterde kwam er tussenbeide.
Ik vind ook dat we ze moeten bellen. Als ze niets te doen hebben kunnen ze hierheen komen. Hoe meer mensen hoe meer vreugde. Zei ze glimlachend.
Ik besloot om met Hamid naar het huis te lopen om ze te bellen aangezien ik degene ben die Latifa het beste kende. Yasser had Fadwa al in het zwembad gegooid en de rest volgde snel. Nadat de telefoon twee keer was overgegaan nam Latifa op.
Ik vertelde haar wat er aan de hand was en dat we de hele dag in de villa zouden doorbrengen bij het zwembad. Ze vroeg me om eventjes te wachten zodat ze met Hoeda kon overleggen. Naast me stond Hamid nerveus op zijn nagels te bijten. Ik deed mijn best om niet in lachen uit te barsten en concentreerde me op een mooi schilderij aan de overkant van de kamer. Het overleg tussen de meiden duurde minder dan tien seconden. Ze wilden graag erbij zijn als het mogelijk was en ik besloot om ze samen met Hamid te gaan ophalen. Vijf minuten later zaten we in de auto van Hamid. Ik besloot om ermee te beginnen.
Je vindt haar wel leuk h? Vroeg ik hem glimlachend.
Hij keek me schaapachtig aan. Ja, ze is een leuke en slimme meid. En hiermee was alles gezegd wat er gezegd hoefde te worden. Ik was blij voor hem. Hij verdiende het beste. Toen we bij het huis van de tante van de meiden kwamen stonden ze ons al op te wachten met een man die achter hen stond als een schildwacht. Ik aarzelde eerst om naar ze toe te gaan, maar ze waren al op weg naar ons toe begeleid door de man. Hij zag eruit als een aardige man en dat was hij ook. Latifa liet ons kennis maken met de man van haar tante en hij wenste ons veel plezier. Toen de meiden waren ingestapt voelde ik hoe Hamid was veranderd. Hij was een erg verlegen type en met Hoeda erbij was hij helemaal stil geworden. Ik probeerde het gesprek gaande te houden en dat lukte me aardig al was ik niet zo een ijsbreker als Yasser. Thuis aangekomen liepen we meteen naar het zwembad. De meiden gingen iedereen gedag zeggen en werden meteen in de groep opgenomen. Hanane die in de verst mogelijke ligstoel lag, stond ook op om ze hallo te zeggen en liep meteen weer terug naar haar plaats waar ze een tijdschrift zat te lezen. In kleren was ze al erg genoeg. Met niets anders dan een bikini en een soort zigeuners doek om haar middel, zou ze mensen meteen een hartaanval bezorgen. Ik probeerde niet om op haar te letten en het lukte me aardig. Vooral door het boek dat ik van Siham had gekregen. Hamid nam plaats naast Hoeda die ook verlegen was. Ze wisselden maximaal twee woorden totdat Yasser zag wat er aan de hand was. Hij ging tussen ze zitten en binnen een paar minuten had hij ze zover gekregen om aan een discussie mee te doen. Toen hij zag dat ze zich verdiepten in de discussie trok hij zich stilletjes terug en liet ze aan elkaar over. Lachend liep hij naar Fadwa en ging naast haar zitten. Ilhem en Siham zaten met elkaar te praten over het ene of andere. Hanane besloot om zich met niemand te bemoeien en zo bleef ik alleen met Latifa over. Ze nam de stoel naast me en keek naar de titel van het boek. Glimlachend vroeg ze me waarom ik zulke dingen las en of ik wel erin geloofde. Ik vertelde haar wat ik met Siham de nacht ervoor had besproken en dat ik wel erin moest geloven, omdat ik geen andere verklaring kon vinden. Ze had nog steeds haar twijfels, maar die had ik natuurlijk ook en ik begreep haar wel. Het boek was erg goed. Er stonden veel voorbeelden van wat bereikt zou kunnen worden en hoe het tegen te gaan. Natuurlijk stond er niet uitgelegd hoe je het moest doen, maar wel namen en adressen van bekende mensen die de moeite waard waren om te bezoeken. Ik keek naar de Index pagina en zocht voor liefde spreuken. Alleen voor dat onderwerp waren er meer dan honderd paginas gewijd. Ik begon te lezen en zag in sommige voorbeelden hetzelfde gebeuren als met Sohaila was gebeurd. Ik begon erin te geloven. Samen met Latifa las ik het hoofdstuk door. Nadat we alles hadden gelezen zag ik aan haar dat haar geloof begon te wankelen. 
Ik had nooit verwacht dat je zulke dingen een mens kon aandoen. Zei ze huiverend al was het meer dan veertig graden op dat moment.
Ik ook niet. Natuurlijk had ik verhalen gehoord, maar ik nam ze nooit serieus. Hij heeft dus wel iets bij haar gedaan. Nu moet ik erachter komen hoe ik het kan bestrijden. Zei ik terug. Ik was vastbesloten om een remedie te vinden tegen wat Amien ook heeft gedaan bij Sohaila. Het zou niet zo eenvoudig zijn, daar was ik me bewust van. Latifa keek me aan.
Je houdt nog erg veel van haar. Zei ze. Het was meer een vaststelling van een feit dan een vraag. Ik keek haar aan en ze las het antwoord in mijn ogen.
Ik ga je helpen Nabil. Ik wil het vooral doen om Amien in de weg te staan. Ik vergeet nooit wat hij me heeft aangedaan en dat ga ik hem betaald zetten. Zei ze terwijl ze naar de verte keek. Ik wist niet dat een lieve meid als Latifa in staat tot haat was. Maar toen ik naar haar keek op moment realiseerde ik me pas hoe erg ze Amien verafschuwde. Waarschijnlijk haatte ze hem meer dan ik hem haatte. Dat nam ik haar niet kwalijk.
Ik stel je hulp erg op prijs Latifa. Maar je moet niet wraak bezit laten nemen van je hart. Het is goed om te vergeven en te vergeten. 
Zou je hem ooit kunnen vergeven of vergeten om wat hij Sohaila heeft aangedaan?, vroeg ze me.
Ik wist dat ze gelijk had. In mijn hele leven had ik mensen vergeven. Ze hebben veel foute dingen gedaan en die was ik bereid te vergeten en ze ook te vergeven. Maar Amien zou ik nooit kunnen vergeven. Tot dat moment wist ik niet dat ik op wraak uit was. Toen Latifa me de vraag stelde wist ik pas wat ik aan het doen was. Ik was op wraak uit en zoals ze zeiden, mijn wraak zou zoet zijn. Het mag duren zolang het wilde, maar hij zal ervoor betalen en duur ook.
NeeHij heeft me het meest waardevolle afgepakt wat ik in mijn leven bezat. Dat ga ik hem nooit vergeven. Antwoordde ik haar met gebogen hoofd.
Dan begrijp je me nu wel. Hij is een mens die alleen leeft om het verdriet van andere mensen mee te maken. Hij vindt het schitterend om de baas te spelen over anderen en hen verdriet en pijn te doen. Met of zonder jou zal ik hem een les leren die hij nooit zal vergeten. Een traantje vond haar weg uit haar oog en begon aan de afdaling. Ik veegde het af en hield haar hand vast.
Ik zal hem een les leren Latifa. Dat beloof ik je. En je zult me ermee helpen. Glimlachend kneep ze in mijn hand en liet me toen los.
Ik verdiepte me weer in het boek totdat de bedienden de lunch kwamen brengen. Omdat het te heet was, had Siham alleen sandwiches besteld. We bedankten de bedienden die alle soorten sandwiches klaar hadden gemaakt. Vis, vlees, kalkoen, kip, kaas en veel soorten Salami. Alles was er. We gingen bij elkaar in een rondje zitten en begonnen te eten en te kletsen. Het langste gesprek ging over wat we zouden gaan doen die avond. We hadden geen zin in nog een avond discotheek. De dames leek het een prima idee om naar een bioscoop te gaan. Dus besloten we om naar een film te gaan. Abbas en zijn vrouw vonden het goed dat de meiden met ons meegingen zonder beveiligers. De rest van de middag brachten we door in het zwembad. We wisten wel dat het snel afgelopen zou zijn met de prachtige weer. In Marrakesh zou het gauw genoeg koud worden. We organiseerden zwemwedstrijdjes voor zowel de vrouwen als de mannen. Tot mijn verbazing deed Hanane ook mee en eindigde ze ook als eerste. Bij de mannen eindigde het gelijk. Ik wist niet dat Hamid zo goed kon zwemmen, maar we eindigden alle drie gelijk. De meiden schreeuweden en klapten bemoedigend. Daarna speelden we voetbal in de tuin, maar het was meer lachen dan spelen. Hanane bleek erg sportief te zijn. Ze was de enige van de meiden die de voetbal in een rechte lijn kon schieten en ook nog scoren. Hoe meer ik van haar zag hoe meer ze me verbaasde. Het was ook geen eerlijke wedstrijd aangezien de jongens hen best deden om de meiden niet aan te raken, die alleen in bikinis rond renden. Dat vonden de meiden top. Yasser was de enige die zich er niets van aantrok. Hij liep alle meiden ondersteboven en volgens hen speelde hij meer rugby dan voetbal. In die uurtjes tussen al dat enthousiasme vergat ik al mijn zorgen en het lukte me zelfs om tegen Hanane te glimlachen. Al was het van erg korte duur en alleen omdat ze me de bal afhandig had gemaakt en had gescoord. We hielden pas rond vijf uur met spelen en zwemmen. Samen met Hamid brachten we Hoeda en Latifa naar huis terug. Ze bedankten ons voor de leuke dag en we spraken af met ze rond zeven uur die avond. Glimlachend namen ze afscheid van ons

Ik douchte me zo snel mogelijk en koos voor een lichtblauwe spijkerbroek en een wit T-shirt. In mijn kamer nam ik het boek weer die ik van Siham had gekregen en ging op het bed zitten lezen. Twee minuten later kwam Yasser aanlopen. Hij trok het boek uit mijn handen en trok me achter zich aan. Bij hem hoef je nooit op uitleg te rekenen als dat niet echt nodig is. Ik liet me maar meevoeren. In de eetkamer zat iedereen al vol enthousiasme te praten. Toen ik binnenkwam samen met Yasser, kwamen de bedienden aanlopen met eten. Ik hoorde meteen mijn buik knorren. Ik ging links van Fadwa zitten en begon te eten. Ik nam deel aan de gesprekken en ik herinnerde me dat ik niets aan Fadwa had verteld. Ik begon haar alles te vertellen wat er was voorgevallen en ze luisterde aandachtig naar me. Ze was net als Yasser het ermee eens dat zwarte magie waarschijnlijk de enige mogelijkheid is. Ze vroeg me om haar het boek te lenen als ik ermee klaar was en ik ging ermee akkoord. Toen ze zag dat ik weer enthousiast was geworden nu ik achter een spoor zat, werd ze blij. Ze gaf me een kneep in mijn hand en vertelde me dat het allemaal goed zou komen inshallah. Ik glimlachte naar haar en diep in mijn hart bad ik dat het waar zou zijn

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## Shmisha

Ewa 3lah slemtak!

----------


## Shmisha

:Smilie: .... begrijp natuurlijk dat je het druk hebt.

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ahlan Shel7a'84!
> 
> Aaaaah...niet zeggen dat je het zat bent. Wacht maar tot je net zo oud bent als mij dan mag je het zat zijn.  Ben blij dat ik je help om door te gaan, al weet ik eigenlijk niet hoe ik dat doe. 
> 
> Ok...misschien binnen een paar minuten wanneer ik online ga! 
> 
> Hehehehe...Nee ben niet echt mysterieus. Ik houd wel van mysteries. Bovendien kan ik niet gemeen tegen je zijn. Je weet toch? :d
> 
> ...


Yo yo!  :tong uitsteken: 

Hayit men sbar...jij en oud,wat lieg je nou. :hihi: 
Jawel,je hebt het alleen nie in de gaten..K was alleen maar negatief,maar door jou woorden bekijk k het nu ook van de positieve kant.  :knipoog: 

Misschien moet k nog achter dat mysterieuze iets achterkomen.  :tong uitsteken: 
Hoeso nie?  :zozo:  

Ps: Shokran! Was weer eens toppie! 
pps:  :grote grijns:  Insja'Allah gair.  :Smilie:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Ewa 3lah slemtak!*


Hahaha...Allah iesellmek oe ienezjiek!

Had jij al de rest gelezen dan? 

mw

----------


## Souma

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey Souma!
> 
> Ik dacht dat je weg was of zo...lang niets meer van je gehoord! 
> 
> Graag gedaan hoor meid. Bedankt dat je het nog leest! 
> 
> Geloof me meid dat idee van mezelf opsluiten tot ik het hele verhaal af heb is vaak in mijn hoofd opgekomen, maar de school dreef het er steeds maar uit. Als het ook maar mogelijk was dan had ik het gedaan serieus. 
> 
> ...


Heyy Moony,

Ohwwwwwwwww zo spannend,...gaat het ooit nog goed komen tussen hen? DAt ik daar niet aan heb kunnen denken,...over dat zwarte magie,...dat is natuurlijk datgene wat die sukkel heeft gedaan om haar te krijgen...shoekran voor je prachtige vervolg.

 :Smilie:  Ik jou verlegen maken? Haha daar dacht ik niet eens aan,...mijn gedachtes en gevoelens over jou verhaal,...werden zo door mijn vingers getypt....het is gewoon hoe ik echt denk over jou schrijfkunsten en je super verhaal... :Smilie: 

InsaAllah houd je het nog even vol met je studie,..nog even en dan summertime!!!!Moge Allah swt je daarbij helpen. 

Laat mij en je lezers niet te lang in spanning oke?  :grote grijns: ...
Het ga je goed...
Liefs,
Souma

----------


## Shmisha

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahaha...Allah iesellmek oe ienezjiek!
> 
> Had jij al de rest gelezen dan? 
> 
> mw*


Ik heb aaaaaalllessssssss gelezen a ghouya, wat denk je nou!
Yallah rah 7na ken stenaouk  :knipoog:

----------


## Shmisha

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Ik heb aaaaaalllessssssss gelezen a ghouya, wat denk je nou!
> Yallah rah 7na ken tsenaouk  *

----------


## Souma

Heyy Moony,...

Gaat het wel goed met je? Ik check iedere keer of je wat geplaatst hebt,....maar steeds  :frons: ....

InsaAllah gaat het goed met je en je studie...

Liefs,
Souma

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ohhh het komt weer goed tussen hen, insha'Allah.

ga weer verder als je wat tijd hebt  :Smilie:  


Dadaa

----------


## Lwarda

Moony ..  :frons:  ..

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Moony ..  ..*


oMss op reis  :traan1:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *oMss op reis *


Haha,klopt heb em nog gesproken.  :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Haha,klopt heb em nog gesproken. *


Haha  :knipoog:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...Ja ik weet ook nooit wanneer mensen hebben gereageerd. Ik krijg nooit emails dat er een reactie geplaatst is. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat je er van hebt genoten en ik zal een vervolg schrijven als ik klaar ben met alle opdrachten die me nu bezighouden.
> 
> La shoekrane 3ala wazjibe zwiwna!  
> 
> Kus,
> 
> mw*


Dat heb k nou ook, want die worden automatisch verwijderd.. Tuurlijk geniet ik van je vervolgjes :knipoog: 

Pfff Das een tijdje terug.. Ki dayer Moonie? S7i7a labasse? 

K ga lekker de andere vervolgjes lezen :grote grijns: .. Chokrane.. Hak bousa :blauwe kus:  Mwaaa

----------


## Nido

Wollah Moony, supervervolgen.. Heel spannend geworden... Finek be3da .. zoveel reacties van mensen hmm where hang you uit? :tong uitsteken: 

Kus moi..

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyy Moony,
> 
> Ohwwwwwwwww zo spannend,...gaat het ooit nog goed komen tussen hen? DAt ik daar niet aan heb kunnen denken,...over dat zwarte magie,...dat is natuurlijk datgene wat die sukkel heeft gedaan om haar te krijgen...shoekran voor je prachtige vervolg.
> 
>  Ik jou verlegen maken? Haha daar dacht ik niet eens aan,...mijn gedachtes en gevoelens over jou verhaal,...werden zo door mijn vingers getypt....het is gewoon hoe ik echt denk over jou schrijfkunsten en je super verhaal...
> 
> InsaAllah houd je het nog even vol met je studie,..nog even en dan summertime!!!!Moge Allah swt je daarbij helpen. 
> 
> ...


Hey Souma,

Bedankt voor je lieve bericht. Hihihi...er zijn veel dingen waar je niet aan zult denken en toch zullen gebeuren in het verhaal, dus houd je vast.  :knipoog: 

Nogmaals bedankt voor al je complimentjes. Ik schrijf aan het begin van het vervolg de reden waarom het zo lang heeft geduurd.

liefs,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Yo yo! 
> 
> Hayit men sbar...jij en oud,wat lieg je nou.
> Jawel,je hebt het alleen nie in de gaten..K was alleen maar negatief,maar door jou woorden bekijk k het nu ook van de positieve kant. 
> 
> Misschien moet k nog achter dat mysterieuze iets achterkomen. 
> Hoeso nie?  
> 
> ...


Hahaha...

Je moet altijd geduld hebben met mij. Ik dacht dat je het nu al wist.  :Smilie: 

Was jij negatief? Ik heb het niet gemerkt hoor. Maar ben blij dat ik je tenminste een beetje geholpen heb. Laat weten als je weer negatief begint te worden of zo... :knipoog: 

Hihihi...Niemand komt achter dat mysterieuze iets. Velen hebben het geprobeerd en het is ze niet gelukt, dus... :knipoog: 

P.s.: thx en geen dank hoor.
pps: Inshallah  :Smilie:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Ik heb aaaaaalllessssssss gelezen a ghouya, wat denk je nou!
> Yallah rah 7na ken stenaouk *


Hahaha...ok komt nu aan beloofd.

Eff de rest antwoorden en dan begin ik.

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Souma_ 
> *Heyy Moony,...
> 
> Gaat het wel goed met je? Ik check iedere keer of je wat geplaatst hebt,....maar steeds ....
> 
> InsaAllah gaat het goed met je en je studie...
> 
> Liefs,
> Souma*


Hey Souma, 

Het gaat nu wel ok. Ik ga zo een vervolg schrijven. Bedankt voor je berichtje.

Hopelijk gaat het ook heel goed met jou inshallah.

liefs,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ohhh het komt weer goed tussen hen, insha'Allah.
> 
> ga weer verder als je wat tijd hebt  
> 
> 
> Dadaa*


Hahaha...lees en huiver dan... :knipoog: 

ik schrijf zo verder.

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Moony ..  ..*


Ik ben er al...sorry dat ik laat ben, maar beter laat dan nooit toch?  :nerveus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Nido_ 
> *Dat heb k nou ook, want die worden automatisch verwijderd.. Tuurlijk geniet ik van je vervolgjes
> 
> Pfff Das een tijdje terug.. Ki dayer Moonie? S7i7a labasse? 
> 
> K ga lekker de andere vervolgjes lezen.. Chokrane.. Hak bousa Mwaaa*


Hahaha...elhamdoelillah. Hoe is het met jou? Hoe was je vakantie?

Hopelijk heb je alles gelezen, want hier komt een vervolg.

Shoekrane 3la elboessa.  :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Nido_ 
> *Wollah Moony, supervervolgen.. Heel spannend geworden... Finek be3da .. zoveel reacties van mensen hmm where hang you uit?
> 
> Kus moi..*


Ik ben er weer hoor.  :knipoog: 

Ik ga nu een vervolg schrijven.

Bedankt voor je complimentjes weer... :tong uitsteken: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

*Ten eerste: sorry dat het weer zo lang heeft geduurd. Ik had het te druk met school die mijn leven schijnt te beheersen de laatste jaren. Daarnaast was ik bezig met een site voor Daoudi en had ik ook nog wat andere projecten waarmee ik bezig was. En laten we het niet hebben over persoonlijke kwesties en de vakantie waar ik geen kans had gehad om zelfs tv te kijken. Dus het was superdruk de laatste maanden. 

Ik hoop dat jullie allemaal een leuke vakantie hebben gehad en ik beloof jullie om dit jaar extra hard aan het verhaal te werken. 

veel leesplezier nog,

moony* 

De avond was een succes geworden. De film bleek erg goed te zijn en daarna gingen we wat wandelen. Ilham en Siham kenden alle goed plekken en we volgden gehoorzaam. Hanane liep samen met Ilham te praten over het ene of andere. Yasser en Fadwa hadden alleen oog voor elkaar. Hamid liep alweer te discussiren met Hoeda. Siham en Latifa schenen het supergoed met elkaar te vinden en ik liep helemaal achter blij dat niemand zich met mij bemoeide. Ik dacht aan Sohaila. Ik was haar aan het vergeven wat ze me had aangedaan. Als het klopt dat Amien haar iets heeft aangedaan dan was het niet haar fout wat ze deed. Ze was een marionet geworden in de handen van een kwaadaardige persoon. Ik was vastbesloten om daar een einde aan te maken en haar weer tot haar zelf te brengen. Wat ik niet begreep is hoe hij haar dat middel had gegeven. In de bruiloft kon het niet, want ze zat niet aan zijn tafel. In de auto misschien? Dat moest ik Fadwa vragen. Ze zat bij haar in de auto toen. Van wat ik las had ik begrepen dat je het ook in het eten kon maken die voor een groep bedoeld was. Als je maar de spreuk in de naam van n persoon schreef, dan werd alleen die persoon door de spreuk getroffen en de rest zou er niets van merken. Maar wat had ze gegeten? Het hoefde ook niet iets in het eten te zijn geweest. Hij kon het ook hebben verstopt in de grond voor haar deur. Dat zou ook werken. Ik besloot om daar te gaan zoeken als ik in Mohammedia terug was. Siham die zag dat ik aan andere dingen dacht, kwam met Latifa naast mij lopen. Ik vertelde ze waaraan ik dacht en ik kreeg een simpele oplossing van Siham. Ze kende een erg goede man die de leerling was van haar opa. Hij had alles geleerd van haar opa en hij zou blij zijn om ze te helpen. De wachtlijst bij hem bedroeg twee jaar, maar dat gold natuurlijk niet voor Siham. Ze beloofde om morgen gelijk te bellen, dan konden we er meteen heen gaan. Ze vertelde me ook om goed te lezen wat een persoon moet meenemen naar zulke mensen. Ik wist het al uit mijn hoofd. Geld, maar daar maakte ik me nu geen zorgen over. Kaarsen, eieren (ik wist niet wat hij ermee ging doen, maar daar kwam ik gauw genoeg achter) en veel moed. De eerste dingen kon ik in een winkel kopen. De rest lag aan mij. De gedachte om Sohaila te helpen gaf me genoeg moed om het zelfs tegen Satan op te nemen als het moest

Nadat we een beetje hadden gesproken over zwarte en witte magie, kwam Yasser aanlopen en vroeg ons waar we zouden gaan eten. Hamid stond een stuk verder met Hoeda te kletsen en naar ons te kijken. De meiden begonnen door elkaar te kletsen en er werden verschillende meningen genoemd. Hanane kwam midden in de groep staan en vroeg om stilte. Ze vroeg ieder van ons apart waar hij/zij wilde gaan eten. De meeste van ons wilden bij de Mac gaan eten en de rest ging ermee akkoord. Ilham liep weer voor ons uit met Hanane omdat ze de kortste weg wist. Siham liep nu samen met Latifa naast mij en we begonnen over films en muziek te kletsen. Ons gesprek werd verstoord door een ijselijke gil

Eerst kon ik niets onderscheiden doordat iedereen voor me stond. Siham en Latifa keken elkaar verbaasd aan en begonnen al naar voren te lopen. Ik duwde ze zachtjes terug en liep snel naar voren om te zien wat er aan de hand was. Wat ik toen zag deed mijn bloed in me lichaam bevriezen. Een zwerver zo te zien stond achter Hanane en hield een verroest mes op haar keel gedrukt. Ik kon mijn ogen niet geloven. Dit leek meer op iets wat je in een film verwachtte dan in het echte leven. De mensen liepen snel door om geen aandacht op zichzelf te vestigen. Hamid stond met open mond naar zijn zus te kijken. Hoeda hield haar hand tegen haar mond vol ongeloof. Yasser stond met Fadwa naar de man en Siham te kijken. Yasser nonchalant zoals altijd alsof het hem helemaal niets deed en Fadwa die met grote ogen naar het schouwspel voor haar keek. De zwerver scheen geen haast te hebben, want hij hield Hanane dicht tegen zich gedrukt en keek naar de groep met een glimlach om de mond. Ik kon me niet voorstellen wat hij ging doen en hoe Hanane zich moest voelen, al zei een klein stemmetje in mijn hoofd dat ze het verdiende. Zonder te aarzelen liep ik terug waar ik vandaan kwam en liep in een grote boog om de groep heen. Ik deed alsof ik niet bij de groep hoorde en liep met gebogen hoofd achter de zwerver die ogen in zijn achterhoofd leek te hebben. Want hij keek met een ruk om naar me, zag waarschijnlijk dat ik geen gevaar voor hem vormde en keek weer voor zich uit. De grootste fout die hij gemaakt had. In die ene seconde dat hij naar me keek, was Yasser als een speer op hem afgeschoten en hield de hand met het mes in een stalen greep. Ik kende Yasser al mijn leven lang en hij begreep de hint al toen ik achter de zwerver ging lopen. Zonder me in te houden rende ik op de zwerver en sloeg hem met vlakke hand achter op zijn nek. Hij viel meteen flauw. Ik trok Hanane van hem weg en hield haar vast terwijl de rest om ons heen kwam staan en Yasser bij de bewusteloze zwerver bleef staan terwijl hij het mes met zijn voet wegschopte. Ik voelde hoe Hanane in mijn handen trilde en ik keek naar haar. Ze keek me aan zonder me te zien. Ik wist dat ze in een shock verkeerde. Hamid kwam naast me staan en nam haar van me over. Hij riep haar naam een paar keer zonder resultaat. Totdat Fadwa een fles water uit haar tasje haalde en een beetje over het gezicht van Hanane goot. Ze knipperde met haar ogen en keek om zich heen. Langzaam begon ze te huilen terwijl ze Hamid omhelsde. Ik keek een ander kant op om ze privacy te geven en dat had de zwerver bijna zijn leven gekost. Hanane waarvan ik dacht dat ze zo angstig was dat ze de komende uren niets zou doen dan stom voor zich gaan zitten staren keek over de schouder van haar broer. Ze duwde haar broer opeens met een ruk van zich af en rende naar de bewusteloze zwerver voordat iemand in de gaten had wat er gebeurde. Met alle kracht die ze in haar benen had, schopte ze de zwerver. Het moment daarna scheen alles in n keer te gebeuren. Een vrouw gilde, Yasser schoot op Hanane af en hield haar tegen, ik rende naar de zwerver om hem van de weg te halen waar hij met zijn hoofd kwam te liggen voordat een auto over zijn hoofd zou rijden, Siham en de rest die elkaar vasthielden. Alles verliep in chaos en om het nog leuker te maken kwam er een politieman die de situatie verkeerd inschatte en dacht dat we de zwerver in elkaar hadden geslagen. Hij riep andere agenten en we eindigden in het politiebureau met zijn allen. De zwerver was weer bij bewustzijn gekomen en zat ons woedend aan te kijken. Hanane stond aan de andere kant van de kamer en probeerde met haar ogen de zwerver te vermoorden. Ik had haar nooit zo woedend gezien. De kamer waar we in stonden tegenover de politieman, scheen op alle andere politie bureaus die ik in mijn leven heb gezien. Grijze muren, effen grijze archiefkasten, tafels en stoelen die bij een antiquair hoorden en om het plaatje af te maken een politieman die altijd nijdig keek. Dat zou deze keer bij hem niet lang duren. Hij vroeg ons naar onze papieren voordat hij zelfs maar vroeg wat er aan de hand was. Ik gaf hem mijn identiteitskaart samen met die van Yasser en Fadwa. Siham vroeg of ze eventjes mocht bellen. Hij keek haar vernietigend aan. Denk je verdomme dat je in een Amerikaanse film zit? Vroeg hij haar vol haat. Ik wilde opspringen maar een blik van Ilham liet me meteen mijn mond houden.
Nee mijnheer. Het is alleen dat ik geen papieren bij me heb en mijn zusje evenmin. We willen alleen onze vader bellen zodat hij die voor ons kan brengen. Zei Siham zonder een spoortje kwaadheid in haar stem. 
Hij keek ons allemaal onderzoekend aan en wees met een knik naar de telefoon. Maak het niet te lang dan zei hij om daarna zijn aandacht op mij, Yasser en Hamid te richten.
ZoJullie durven wel iemand in elkaar te slaan? Wat heeft hij jullie aangedaan? Gevraagd om een aalmoes? Vroeg hij vol sarcasme.
Hamid wou net antwoorden maar werd onderbroken door de politieman die geen zin had om naar ons te luisteren.
Het maakt me geen barst uit wat jullie wel of niet hebben gedaan. Jullie blijven vannacht allemaal hier. Als jullie geluk hebben mogen jullie morgen jullie verhaal doen, anders zullen jullie lekker genieten van onze mooie hotels. Zei hij met een scheve grijns waar zelfs een cobra voor op de vlucht zou slaan.
Ik mocht die man meteen niet. Ik wist wel over welke hotels hij het had. De gevangenis in Marokko was de beruchtste. Samen met 20 mensen in een kamer die gebouwd was voor 5 was maar niets. En dan het slechte eten, de kakkerlakken, ratten en de echte gangsters die alles met je doen wat verboden is. Ik en Yasser zouden ons er wel doorslaan, maar de rest zou het niet volhouden. Vooral de dames niet. Ik probeerde weer wat te zeggen, maar de politieman keek me met ogen die vuur schoten zodat ik meteen mijn mond weer sloot, voordat hij zich zou gaan bedenken en ons dan meteen een maand gevangenisstraf oplegde. 
Hij zat nog steeds naar me te kijken toen Siham de telefoon neerlegde en met een glimlach weer naast ons kwam staan. De glimlach was hem niet ontgaan. Hij had de ogen van een valk. Je kon zweren dat hij elke gedachte die je had kon lezen alleen maar door naar je te kijken. 
Wat sta jij te lachen? Volgens mij heb je nooit een nachtje doorgebracht bij ons. Ik wil wel zien of je morgen nog wel lacht. Zei hij terwijl hij haar met zijn ogen bewonderen opnam. Ik had me vergist. Ik haatte die man. Siham was net zo oud als zijn dochter en als er n ding is wat ik haatte, dan zijn het de mannen die achter jonge meiden aanliepen terwijl ze getrouwd zijn. Yasser ging op mijn voet staan zonder aandacht op zich te vestigen. Pas toen voelde ik hoe mijn handen in vuisten waren gebald. Ik dwong mezelf om ze te ontspannen met al mijn wilskracht. Voordat hij ons nog kon uitschelden begon de telefoon te rinkelen. Eerst scheen hij te overwegen om het te laten rinkelen, maar de telefoons in die soort bureaus kun je beter niet negeren. Ze hadden een bel die door je botten scheen te gaan en tien seconden onafgebroken luisteren naar de schelle bel zou iemand meteen gek maken. Gerriteerd pakte hij de telefoon en blafte: Wie is dat verdomme?
Ik had nog nooit iemand zo snel zien veranderen als die politieagent. Eerst werd hij bleek, daarna wit en toen begon hij te stotteren. Met een rood hoofd zette hij de telefoonhoorn terug en keek er een minuut lang naar alsof hij bang was dat degene die hem had gesproken uit de telefoon zou verschijnen om het hem betaald te zetten. Pas nadat hij zeker wist dat er niets zou gebeuren keek hij ons aan en opeens werd hij de vriendelijkheid zelf. Hij stond langzaam op en kwam voor ons staan nog steeds stamelend en stotterend.
Het spijt me dat ik jullie zolang heb opgehouden. Ik wist niet wie jullie waren. We krijgen de hele tijd met vechtenden en dronken mensen te maken. Hier zijn jullie identiteitskaarten. Het spijt me verschrikkelijk dat jullie hiernaartoe werden gebracht. Ik zal persoonlijk degene die jullie hier heeft gebracht een les geven. Langzaam schuifelend liep hij van ons weg en toen viel zijn oog op de zwerver. Of het was om indruk op ons te maken of hij moest zijn woede op iemand anders richten weet ik niet, maar zonder een waarschuwing sloeg hij de zwerver op zijn gezicht. De zwerver had niet eens tijd om te reageren. Weer veranderde hij zosnel dat ik niet wist wat ik van hem moest denken. 
Kunnen jullie me vertellen wat hij heeft gedaan? vroeg hij terwijl hij zijn hand masseerde en geen acht sloeg op de zwerver die in een hoekje ging zitten en zijn gezicht achter zijn handen verborg. Hij keek me smekend aan, maar ik had absoluut geen medelijden met hem. Wat hij Hanane heeft aangedaan had hij ook een ander arme meid hebben aangedaan en waarschijnlijk zou hij het leven van die meid hebben verwoest. Siham legde alles uit wat ze had gezien, aangevuld door de verhalen van de andere. Toen iedereen vertelde wat er gebeurd was, was de politieman niet alleen woedend. Hij ontplofte bijna van verontwaardiging. Vooral omdat hij waarschijnlijk zijn baan had verloren als hij ons in de cel had gegooid.
Ik ga jullie niet vertellen dat jullie dom bezig zijn om zonder beveiliging uit te gaan, maar jullie hebben goed werd gedaan jongens. Hij keek mij en Yasser glimlachend aan. Jullie mogen naar huis gaan. Ik zal een politieman met jullie mee laten lopen tot jullie autos en wederom sorry voor het oponthoud. Hij leidde ons naar de deur, riep een politieman die met ons zou gaan lopen en deed de deur achter zich dicht. Voordat we bij de uitgang waren aangekomen hoorden we de zwerver het uitschreeuwen van de pijn. Ik wist dat de zwerver zware dagen tegemoet ging. De politieman had ons uitgelegd dat de zwerver de hoogste straf zal krijgen, omdat hij zich vergreep aan een meid en omdat die meid toevallig van een belangrijke man was. Ik had bijna medelijden met de zwerver, maar ik schudde de gedachte van me af en liep achter de anderen naar buiten


wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Mooi, dank je voor je vervolg!

----------


## amdaf

Hallo Moony
Heb je verhaal gelezen. Was echt prachtig, woelah.
Je hebt echt een aparte schrijfstijl. Dat je zoveel mensen kan boeien, moet toch iets betekenen. 
Maat wanneer ga je toch verder.
Heb gezien dat je laatste berichtje dateert van eind augustus?!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## moonwalker

Hallo amdaf,

Hartelijk dank voor je bericht. Ik had het de laatste maanden erg druk met mijn site en de laatste maanden op school, daarom schreef ik niet verder.

Maar ik ga proberen snel weer een vervolg te schrijven.

mw

----------


## amdaf

Moonwalker

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon?!
Please.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## Lwarda

Oooh,dat vervolg was seker de moeite waard Moony.  :tong uitsteken:  

Tnx!  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door amdaf_ 
> *Moonwalker
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon?!
> Please.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
> Fadje*


hhhhhhhh...Ok beloofd. Deze week nog zal ik een vervolg schrijven. Ben alleen superdruk met mijn site en andere site maken. Maar beloofd is beloofd.  :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Oooh,dat vervolg was seker de moeite waard Moony.  
> 
> Tnx! *


Hey meid!

Nu pas gelezen? Stond al maanden online!  :grote grijns: 

Bedankt hoor! Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

Peace.

mw

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey meid!
> 
> Nu pas gelezen? Stond al maanden online! 
> 
> Bedankt hoor! Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> mw*


Hooi! 

Ja,k heb nu ook druk leventje(ahum)  :tong uitsteken:  Maar voortaan zal k tijd maken om je vervolgjes te kunnen lezen.  :wijs:  

Insha-Allah.  :knipoog:  

Peace out!  :grote grijns:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Hooi! 
> 
> Ja,k heb nu ook druk leventje(ahum)  Maar voortaan zal k tijd maken om je vervolgjes te kunnen lezen.  
> 
> Insha-Allah.  
> 
> Peace out! *


Hoi,

Zo druk leventje...En niets vertelt yeki? klaar... :ego:  

Nou dat noem ik lief... :grote grijns: 

Take care! Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

*
Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb het echt superdruk gehad met mijn site en problemen die daardoor zijn ontstaan. Vooral sommige mensen die andere mensen geen geluk gunnen. Nou ik heb beloofd om deze week nog wat te schrijven en hier komt het...Heb met veel plezier deze stukje geschreven en ik denk dat ik nu wel wat vrije tijd kan maken om door te schrijven.

Veel plezier allemaal en sorry voor de lange tijd dat jullie moesten wachten.

Trouwens: Sana sa3ieda...Bi koel maketmennaw inshallah (Gelukkig nieuw jaar, met alles wat jullie wensen inshallah).

mw
*

De man die ons vergezelde naar onze autos was in tegenstelling tot zijn superieur erg vriendelijk. Hij liep moppen te tappen samen met Yasser en maakte zich echt zorgen over Hanane, nadat hij ons verhaal hoorde. Met zijn ogen op de grond gericht vertelde hij ons verhalen waar onze haren van overeind gingen staan. Wat mensen elkaar aandeden was onbeschrijfelijk. Het werken bij de politie was geen pretje. Een laag salaris en dan te maken krijgen met onbeschrijflijke misdaden. Siham die de man meteen mocht, vroeg hem naar zijn naam. Hij antwoordde verlegen en vroeg haar waarom ze het vroeg. Ze glimlachte alleen en zei dat het een verrassing zou zijn. Niet begrijpend keek ik haar aan, maar zag een glim van een glimlach op het gezicht van Ilham. Die twee waren iets van plan en dat zal alleen iets goed betekenen voor die man. Inwendig glimlachte ik ook, want ik mocht de man heel graag. Toen we bij onze autos aankwamen was het al laat en we boden de agent een lift naar zijn huis, want hij was klaar met werken. Hij accepteerde ons voorstel. Ik ging achter zitten bij Fadwa, Latifa en Hoeda terwijl hij naast Hamid plaatsnam. Hij liet ons zien waar hij woonde en ik wist meteen waarom de meeste politiemannen zo hard waren. Waar hij woonde was niet eens asfalt op de weg. Hij vroeg ons om hem te laten uitstappen bij het eind van de geasfalteerde weg, zodat hij de rest kon gaan lopen. Maar Hamid weigerde dat. Langzaam en vuilnisbelten ontwijkend bracht hij de auto tot stilstand bij een bouwvallig huis. Het was maar n verdieping hoog en was nodig toe aan wat reparaties een likje verf. Als ik dacht dat ik de ergste had gezien had ik me vergist. In de koplampen van de auto zag ik opeens lichten schitteren. Ik keek nog eens goed en zag een rat die net zo groot was als een jonge kat ons met haar kraaloogjes bekijken. Ze keek nog eens, vond ons waarschijnlijk niet de moeite waard en ging weer wroeten in de vuilnisbelt naast het huis. Ik voelde dat de agent die Younes heette erg verlegen was om de situatie. Hij haalde ons over om bij hem thuis te komen om zijn vrouw en dochtertje te leren kennen. Eerst probeerden we te weigeren om hem niet in verlegenheid te brengen, maar hij was vastbesloten en we gaven hem zijn zin. We stapten allemaal uit en liepen naar het huis. De rat was al verdwenen bij het horen van onze voetstappen. Hij haalde een sleutel uit zijn zak en deed de deur open. Meteen werd het licht aangedaan en kwam een vrouw aanlopen. Ze keek haar man aan en een glimlach krulde op haar gezicht. Ze vond het zo te zien niet erg dat haar man om middernacht met wildvreemde jongeren kwam aanlopen. Haar vriendelijkheid werd alleen overtroffen door die van haar man. Het huis mocht dan van buiten bouwvallig uitgezien hebben, van binnen was het zo schoon en mooi ingericht dat je meteen vergat waar je was. Ze stelde zichzelf voor als Najate en leidde ons glimlachend naar de woonkamer. Het was een gezellige kamer met heerlijk zachte sofas op de grond, een tv in de hoek, een tafeltje midden in de kamer en een prachtig schilderij van de woestijn hing aan de muur precies tegenover de deur. Ze liet ons plaatsnemen en verdween naar de keuken. We probeerden haar te overtuigen dat ze geen moeite moest doen, omdat we over een paar minuten weg zouden gaan. Maar haar man was vastbesloten dat we met hem het avond eten zouden nuttigen en hij waarschuwde ons dat hij anders zijn stok, pistool en alles waar hij een hand op kon leggen zou gebruiken om zijn zin te krijgen. Najate riep uit de keuken dat ze hem met alle plezier zou helpen. De gastvrijheid van arme mensen raakte me altijd diep. Het zijn zulke mensen die al het geld van de wereld mochten hebben, want ze zouden alleen maar goede dingen meedoen. Younes vroeg ons of we zin hadden om mee te lopen naar een winkel om limonade en wat dingen te halen. We accepteerden dat terwijl de meiden, behalve Hanane en Siham naar de keuken gingen om Najate te helpen. Siham zat met Hanane te praten om haar te doen vergeten wat ze zo juist had meegemaakt. Ik keek per ongeluk naar haar en zag een glimlach en een dankbare blik in haar ogen. Ik glimlachte terug en liep achter Yasser en de rest naar buiten
Misschien zouden we nu eindelijk gewone vrienden worden. Misschien zou ze nu een keer willen uitleggen wat ze me heeft aangedaan. Maar ik had me vergist. Doordat ik haar redde, viel ze alleen maar nog meer voor me. Op weg naar de winkel samen met Younes liet ik mijn ogen dwalen over de huizen. Het was net beter dan wonen in de sloopwijken, waar alle huizen uit golfplaat waren gemaakt. Bij de winkel was er niemand te kennen, behalve een jongeman die een joint stond te roken. Toen hij Younes zag, verstopte hij de joint en keek verlegen naar de grond. Younes groette hem en liep door met een glimlach. Hij was politieman en de mensen wisten dat. Maar hij was niet zo streng dat hij iemand die een jointje zat te roken ging oppakken. Als hij dat zou gaan doen, zou 70% van de Marokkaanse bevolking achter de tralies eindigen. Bij de winkel aangekomen begonnen we van alles te bestellen. Younes zat ons alleen maar aan te kijken, want hij dacht dat we die dingen zelf nodig hadden. Maar we waren dankbaar voor zijn gastvrijheid en wilden iets terug doen. Yoghurt, limonade, melk voor zijn dochtertje, aan alles hadden we gedacht. Toen we klaar waren moesten we alle vier plastic tassen gaan dragen. Bij de auto aangekomen stopte Younes. Hij verwachtte dat we de spullen in de auto gingen laden, maar we liepen gewoon door naar het huis. Pas toen begreep hij wat we hadden gedaan. Hij wilde iets zeggen, maar we schudden alle drie tegelijk ons hoofd. 
Jullie krijgen ruzie met Najate. Was het enige wat hij zei voordat hij het huis inliep

Of we ruzie kregen met zijn vrouw? Tja, zo kon je het wel zeggen. Ze wilde dat we alles mee terug gingen nemen, maar we zworen dat we dat niet gingen doen en dat we toch over een paar dagen weer bij haar kwamen eten. Pas toen werd ze rustiger. Maar wat ze klaarmaakte voor ons, maakte het de moeite waard. Ze was een erg goede kokkin. Haar dochtertje Salma was door de drukte wakker geworden. In plaats van te huilen zoals kleine kinderen deden, zat ze stil naar ons te kijken en zich af te vragen wat deze vreemde mensen bij haar thuis deden. Toen ik haar voor het eerst zag dacht ik meteen aan mijn zusje Zineb en ik merkte dat ik haar erg miste. De meiden hadden Salma meteen in hen hart gesloten. Vooral Hanane was haar zorgen vergeten toen Salma bij haar kwam zitten. Ze gaf haar te eten, maakte haar aan het lachen en hield haar in haar armen alsof het een popje was. We vertrokken uit het huis van Younes pas rond drie uur in de nacht en we bedankten hem en zijn vrouw voor hen gastvrijheid. Salma kreeg van alle meiden geld en we beloofden hen dat we snel zouden terugkomen, al was het alleen om van het heerlijke eten van Najate te proeven. Najate omhelsde ons allemaal en Younes schudde ons hartelijk de hand. Er was een nieuwe vriendschap gesloten tussen ons. Een vriendschap die voor eeuwig zou duren. Ze zwaaiden naar ons toen we in de auto wegreden. Op de terugweg, was ieder van ons verdiept in zijn eigen gedachten. Een avond die perfect was begonnen, was ernstig verstoord om daarna weer perfect te eindigen. We zetten Latifa en Hoeda bij het huis van hen tante en wachtten totdat ze binnen waren gegaan. In mijn stoel gezakt lag ik tegen mezelf te glimlachen. Fadwa lag met haar hoofd geleund op de deur en glimlachte naar niemand in het bijzonder. Hamid glimlachte mysterieus terwijl hij reed en ik kon met honderd procent zekerheid zeggen waar hij op dat moment aan dacht

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Jeejjjjj een vervolg... Thx moony, het heeft lang geduurd maar het was het waard... 

Nog veel succes verder met je site... die heel goed is trouwens, maar vergeet ons niet h  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *Jeejjjjj een vervolg... Thx moony, het heeft lang geduurd maar het was het waard... 
> 
> Nog veel succes verder met je site... die heel goed is trouwens, maar vergeet ons niet h *


Merci... :grote grijns: 

Heel lief van je...Ik zal zeker snel doorgaan inshallah.

Kus,

mw

----------


## amdaf

moonwalker

Dankje vor het vervolgje. Was zoals te verwachten weer heel goed.
Veel succes met je site en hopelijk tot het volgende vervolgje.  :ergleuk:  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## Daniya

Hey Moony I AM BACK!! Heb je verhaal eindelijk terug kunnen volgen, en ik kan niet meer wachten op een vervolg!! 
Je doet het nog steeds fantastisch, echt wel!!!
Ik hoor nog wel van je?  :petaf:

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hoi,
> 
> Zo druk leventje...En niets vertelt yeki? klaar... 
> 
> Nou dat noem ik lief...
> 
> Take care! Spreek je gauw weer inshallah.
> 
> mw*


Ahlan Wasehlen.  :Smilie: 

Ja,k heb het z druk dat k geeneens tijd heb gehad om het je te vertellen.  :argwaan: 

(ze3ma)  :hihi: 

Een top vervolg,i can't wait too read the next one.  :grote grijns:  

You too! Insha-Allah.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door amdaf_ 
> *moonwalker
> 
> Dankje vor het vervolgje. Was zoals te verwachten weer heel goed.
> Veel succes met je site en hopelijk tot het volgende vervolgje.  
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
> Fadje*


Amdaf,

Graag gedaan. Bedankt hoor...

Ik hoop gauw weer een vervolg te kunnen schrijven inshallah.

Kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Daniya_ 
> *Hey Moony I AM BACK!! Heb je verhaal eindelijk terug kunnen volgen, en ik kan niet meer wachten op een vervolg!! 
> Je doet het nog steeds fantastisch, echt wel!!!
> Ik hoor nog wel van je? *


Hey Daniya,

Dat is lang geleden. Welcome back meid. 

Dank je wel meid. Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jou...?

kus,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Ahlan Wasehlen. 
> 
> Ja,k heb het z druk dat k geeneens tijd heb gehad om het je te vertellen. 
> 
> (ze3ma) 
> 
> Een top vervolg,i can't wait too read the next one.  
> 
> You too! Insha-Allah. *


Ahlane!

hehehehe...zwaar swa zwaar...Toch maar veel succes meid.  :knipoog: 

Dank je wel meid en ik ga snel weer verder inshallah.

kiss,

mw

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ahlane!
> 
> hehehehe...zwaar swa zwaar...Toch maar veel succes meid. 
> 
> Dank je wel meid en ik ga snel weer verder inshallah.
> 
> kiss,
> 
> mw*


Aloha! 

Oke,nu ben je weer op de hoogte van me druk leventje h.  :tong uitsteken:  

Geen dank jongen,moet je seker doen en k wacht met een bonzend hart op je vervolgje.  :knipoog:  

Koes!

----------


## amdaf

Hey moonwalker

Je laat ons toch niet stikken  :gniffel:  
Laat snel een vervolgje komen.Dit is een bevel  :maf2:  
Hahahaha, is maar een grapje, maar hoop toch op een extra lang vervolgje;pleeeeeeeaaaaaaase  :stout:  
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## amdaf

Hey Moony

Wanneer laat je noch iets horen. Het is echt een prachtig verhaal, hoop alleen dat je het afmaakt.
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## amdaf

Hallo moony

Dit is nog een berichtje van mij om je wakker te schudden dat je nog een superverhaal moet afwerken. Gelieve hier gevolg aan te geven.  :student:  
Dankje bij voorbaat(hahahahahahahahaha).  :tong uitsteken:  
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## moonwalker

Hey meid!

Sorry wallah, maar het lijkt alsof het steeds drukker wordt in mijn leven. Ik ben ieder dag om 7:00 weg van huis en ik ben pas rond 22:00 weer thuis. Dan heb ik alleen nog tijd om eff snel wat te eten en naar bed te gaan.

In het weekend ben ik erg druk met van alles en nog wat. Ik heb niet eens tijd om mijn eigen site te updaten.  :frons: 

Ik zal proberen inshallah een lang vervolg te schrijven.

Fijn weekend alvast.

mw

----------


## amdaf

Hey Moony,

Dankjewel om een berichtje te plaatsen. Nu weet ik tenminste dat je ons niet vergeten bent.
Ik plaats ook geregeld een berichtje om het verhaal niet helemaal naar de achtergrond te laten schuiven.
Maar doe maar op het gemakje, zolang je dit maar afmaakt.
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## mocro-meertje

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey meid!
> 
> Sorry wallah, maar het lijkt alsof het steeds drukker wordt in mijn leven. Ik ben ieder dag om 7:00 weg van huis en ik ben pas rond 22:00 weer thuis. Dan heb ik alleen nog tijd om eff snel wat te eten en naar bed te gaan.
> 
> In het weekend ben ik erg druk met van alles en nog wat. Ik heb niet eens tijd om mijn eigen site te updaten. 
> 
> Ik zal proberen inshallah een lang vervolg te schrijven.
> 
> ...


aaah meskien insha allah lukt je dat
je kan echt goed schrijven  :wow:

----------


## Lwarda

Heey Moony.  :Smilie: 

Allah i 3awen met alles. Doe maar rustig,je studie gaat voor! 

 :blauwe kus:  !

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey hey!

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen, in een woord ; GEWELDIG!  :maf2:  
Echt me complimenten! TbarkAllah 3hlek.
Ga zo door, en verder een nieuwe fan erbij!

Thalla xx 
Leyla!

----------


## Kurdishprincess

hallo meiden,,,

heeft iemand deze verhaal voor me als Word Document zonder reacties plzzz.......?

ik hoor het nog van jullie anders kunnen jullie me gewoon naar me mailen als iemand het heeft..

[email protected]

thnxxxxx (K)(K)

----------


## amdaf

:brozac:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door amdaf_ 
> *Hey Moony,
> 
> Dankjewel om een berichtje te plaatsen. Nu weet ik tenminste dat je ons niet vergeten bent.
> Ik plaats ook geregeld een berichtje om het verhaal niet helemaal naar de achtergrond te laten schuiven.
> Maar doe maar op het gemakje, zolang je dit maar afmaakt.
> Bisou
> Fadje*


Hey Amdaf,

Graag gedaan en hoe kan ik jullie vergeten?  :knipoog: 

Bedankt dat je geregeld een berichtje plaatst, maar het is nog steeds een gekkenhuis in mijn leven.

Afmaken zal ik het zeker wel, dat is zonder enige twijfel inshallah.

Bedankt voor je steun.  :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door mocro-meertje_ 
> *aaah meskien insha allah lukt je dat
> je kan echt goed schrijven *


Hey mocro-meertje,

Heel erg bedankt voor je bericht...haha..zometeen ga ik kapsones krijgen als jullie zo doorgaan. :P

Take care meid.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Heey Moony. 
> 
> Allah i 3awen met alles. Doe maar rustig,je studie gaat voor! 
> 
>  !*


Hey meid,

Dank je wel...Ja ik wil het echt afmaken dit jaar, zodat ik na de zomer uitkering kan gaan aanvragen...hahahhaha..Heb ik tenminste tijd om aan mijn verhaal te werken...  :stout:  

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Hey hey!
> 
> Ik heb je verhaal gelezen, in een woord ; GEWELDIG!  
> Echt me complimenten! TbarkAllah 3hlek.
> Ga zo door, en verder een nieuwe fan erbij!
> 
> Thalla xx 
> Leyla!*


Hoi Leyla,

Heel erg bedankt voor je bericht. Ben blij dat je het goed vond en welkom als fan natuurlijk.

Take care.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Kurdishprincess_ 
> *hallo meiden,,,
> 
> heeft iemand deze verhaal voor me als Word Document zonder reacties plzzz.......?
> 
> ik hoor het nog van jullie anders kunnen jullie me gewoon naar me mailen als iemand het heeft..
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thnxxxxx (K)(K)*


Check je mail... :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

[GLOW=darkblue]Uff Uff Uff, mijn geduld raakt op! Laat ons niet te lang wachtten he meneertje Mw!



Grap, doe rustig aan, mij als fan zal je niet kwijt raken. Ik zal je verhaal inshallah blijven volgen tot het eind [/GLOW]

----------


## moonwalker

Hey mevr,

hahaha...Ik beloof jullie als ik klaar ben met mijn scriptie dan heb ik meer tijd om aan het verhaal te werken. Ik heb mezelf voorgenomen om het deze week helemaal af te maken. Dus inshallah zal er snel een groot vervolg komen.

Geef de hoop niet op... :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

[GLOW=deeppink]Zoals ik al zei, ik zal geduldig wachtte!!! [/GLOW]

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey meid,
> 
> Dank je wel...Ja ik wil het echt afmaken dit jaar, zodat ik na de zomer uitkering kan gaan aanvragen...hahahhaha..Heb ik tenminste tijd om aan mijn verhaal te werken...  
> 
> mw*


Ahlal,

Ga ervoor,maar het komt wel voor mekaar insha'Allah.  :knipoog: 

 :haha:  Is goed,wel delen h.  :hihi:  

Suc6 met alles!

----------


## mocro-meertje

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *[GLOW=deeppink]Zoals ik al zei, ik zal geduldig wachtte!!! [/GLOW]*



 :grote grijns:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Nogsteeds niks yek? _

----------


## Shmisha

Sjow, hallo!!  :schok:  

Kon je me niet ff waarschuwen ofzo  :frons: 

Ik loop achter! Ik was dit helemaal vergeten joh....  :cheefbek: 

Uhh Moonwalker...3teqnieeeeeee! Moet alles nu gaan zoeken (Be3da lekker achter elkaar lezen) en ik weet niet meer precies waar ik gebleven was. Ze zaten nog in Marrakech in die villa.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Ahlal,
> 
> Ga ervoor,maar het komt wel voor mekaar insha'Allah. 
> 
>  Is goed,wel delen h.  
> 
> Suc6 met alles!*


Ahla*N*  :grote grijns: 

Inshallah wel dank je...

En ga je eigen uitkering vragen jij marokkaan...daar zijn we toch zo goed in?  :grote grijns: 

Thx, voor jou ook meid. En waarom kom je niet meer op msn? Afkicken?

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door mocro-meertje_ 
> **


Hahahaha...Wallah vandaag had ik mijn groenlicht presentatie. Het is een presentatie waar ze je vertellen of je wel door mag gaan met je stage en afstuderen of dat je helemaal geen kans maakt. Dus groen of rood licht. En ik heb het gehaald.  :grote grijns:  En bovendien heb ik mijn scriptie af! Dus hoogstwaarschijnlijk komt deze weekend een heel lang stuk van het verhaal erbij. Beloofd.

 :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Nogsteeds niks yek?     *


Salam,

Inshallah deze weekend ga ik eraan werken. Beloofd.  :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shmisha_ 
> *Sjow, hallo!!  
> 
> Kon je me niet ff waarschuwen ofzo 
> 
> Ik loop achter! Ik was dit helemaal vergeten joh.... 
> 
> Uhh Moonwalker...3teqnieeeeeee! Moet alles nu gaan zoeken (Be3da lekker achter elkaar lezen) en ik weet niet meer precies waar ik gebleven was. Ze zaten nog in Marrakech in die villa.*


Zo hey, 

Jou heb ik ook al lang niet meer gesproken zeg.  :knipoog: 

Ik wil het je wel sturen maar ik heb geen adres. Stuur je adres op dan stuur ik de word document. 

Take care.

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Dat zei je de vorige keer ook. Maar ik hoop het...  _

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *AhlaN 
> 
> Inshallah wel dank je...
> 
> En ga je eigen uitkering vragen jij marokkaan...daar zijn we toch zo goed in? 
> 
> Thx, voor jou ook meid. En waarom kom je niet meer op msn? Afkicken?
> 
> mw*


Hallo dan maar, :grote grijns: 

Zomaar gaan we uit de hoogte doen yek,fix voor je zuster een uitkering,moge Allah je belonen voor behulpzaamheid!  :blozen: 

Dankje mattie. K spreek je gauw.  :knipoog: 

Kiss

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Dat zei je de vorige keer ook. Maar ik hoop het...     *


Wanneer zei ik dat ik ging schrijven en heb het niet gedaan?  :frons:  

Ik zal toch schrijven deze week maar je geen zorgen.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Hallo dan maar,
> 
> Zomaar gaan we uit de hoogte doen yek,fix voor je zuster een uitkering,moge Allah je belonen voor behulpzaamheid! 
> 
> Dankje mattie. K spreek je gauw. 
> 
> Kiss*


hahahaha...grapjas. Natuurlijk zal ik je helpen om eentje te fixen inshallah.  :knipoog: 

Take care.

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey mevr,
> 
> hahaha...Ik beloof jullie als ik klaar ben met mijn scriptie dan heb ik meer tijd om aan het verhaal te werken. Ik heb mezelf voorgenomen om het deze week helemaal af te maken. Dus inshallah zal er snel een groot vervolg komen.
> 
> Geef de hoop niet op...
> 
> mw*


_Al een paar weken geleden hoor  
Maar doe rustig aan, en ik hoop snel een vervolg van je te zien.

Thalla xx ik*_

----------


## Batata24

Geweldig gewoon .. heerlijk om zo lekker door te kunnen lezen 
moet je wel gauw doorgaan he  :Smilie:

----------


## Tobias

Grappig om hier CMDers te vinden. Leuk dat je 
groenlicht hebt gekregen. nog 5 weken dan mogen we weg. haha

----------


## amdaf

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Wanneer zei ik dat ik ging schrijven en heb het niet gedaan?  
> 
> Ik zal toch schrijven deze week maar je geen zorgen.
> 
> mw*


Hey moony

't Is goed, ik ben al blij dat ik de hoop niet hebben moeten opgeven.
Het zou ook zonde van het talent zijn.
Hopelijk wiederhoren.  :stout:

----------


## moonwalker

*Zoals beloofd mensen. Hierbij het vervolg voor mijn verhaal. Ik zal hopelijk zo gauw mogelijk een vervolg schrijven.

Bedankt voor het steunen allemaal en hopelijk hebben jullie allemaal goede resultaten behaald of gaan jullie die nog behalen. 

mw
*

Aangekomen bij de villa, stond de vader van de meiden ons al op te wachten. Naast hem stond Boushra met haar arm om zijn arm gehaakt. Ze zag er lijkbleek uit. Onmiddelijk nadat we de autos hadden geparkeerd kwam Boushra aanrennen. Eerst dacht ik dat ze naar haar dochters zou gaan, maar tot mijn verbazing ging ze recht op Hanane af. Ze bekeek haar goed en sloot haar in haar armen. Abbas kwam langzaam op ons af. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer, beschaamd om hem aan te kijken. Voor hetzelfde geld was n van zijn dochters de slachtoffer geweest. Misschien hadden we niet op tijd kunnen reageren of wat dan ook. Ik voelde me beschaamd, omdat ik het gevoel had dat ik van de gastvrijheid van hen misbruik had gemaakt. Tot mijn verbazing omhelsde Abbas mij eerst en daarna Amine en Yasser. Ik voelde me opgelucht en wilde net mijn excuses gaan aanbieden toen hij me glimlachend de stilte had opgelegd. 
Ik was degene die met de politiechef had gepraat net, begon hij nog steeds glimlachend. Sorry dat jullie dat moesten meemaken, maar jullie hadden gevraagd om zonder bewakers uit te gaan. 
Ik wilde net weer mijn excuses gaan maken, toen hij zijn hand opstak en me weer de stilte oplegde. Ik keek naar de anderen en zag dat ze ook verbaasd waren. Abbas keek ons n voor n aan. Zijn vrouw stond nog steeds met een arm om Hanane en met de andere probeerde ze haar beide dochters te omarmen wat haar niet wilde lukken.
Ik zal jullie iets vertellen en misschien zullen jullie een hekel aan me hebben. Maar dat heb ik gedaan uit liefde voor mijn dochters en voor jullie. Jullie zijn nooit alleen geweest, want in het geheim waren er altijd bewakers rondom jullie. Zelfs vanavond waren ze er en hebben alles meegemaakt, maar ik had ze verteld om vooral niets te doen behalve als jullie echt in de problemen zouden komen. Maar ik wist wel dat ik op jullie kon rekenen en dat hadden jullie bewezen. Vanaf vanavond hoeven jullie je geen zorgen meer te maken. Ik heb ze verteld om vrij te nemen. Zolang jullie hier zijn hebben jullie het recht op het beschermen van de dames. Glimlachend stond hij ons aan te kijken. Ik dankte god dat we niets raars hadden gedaan. Anders was ik meteen vertrokken naar een hotel diezelfde avond. Zijn dochtes stonden naar hem en hen moeder te kijken. Ik kon me wel voorstellen wat er in hen hoofd omging. Fadwa stond met open mond naar hem te kijken samen met Amien. Yasser was de enige die ontspannen was en het leek alsof hij de hele tijd al wist dat we werden gevolgd. Want hij was helemaal niet verbaasd. Ik zou zeker een gesprek met hem gaan voeren als ik tijd voor hem had.
Abbas bleef glimlachen toen hij zijn dochters omhelsde en ze het huis in loodste. We volgden hem stilzwijgend. We wensten elkaar een goedenavond en liepen naar onze kamers. Het was vreemd stil toen iedereen naar zijn eigen kamer ging. Iedereen dacht waarschijnlijk aan wat er was gebeurd die avond of wat er gebeurd zou zijn als het net iets anders was verlopen. De slechte gedachtes afwerend uit mijn hoofd begon ik na te denken over de volgende dag. Mijn hart begon gelijk hart te bonzen. Zou ik morgen eindelijk alle antwoorden krijgen waarop ik had gehoopt? Hoe zou ik me voelen wanneer er blijkt dat het niets met zwarte magie te maken heeft, maar dat ze echt verliefd op hem geworden is? Zou het moeilijker worden om haar los te laten of juist eenvoudiger?
Al die gedachtes zweefden door mijn hoofd terwijl ik in mijn bed naar het plafond lag te staren en in een diepe slaap wegzonk. Zelfs mijn slaap kon me niet verlossen van mijn gedachtes

De volgende dag toen ik opstond en het raam opende keek ik uit op een grijze wereld. Enorme donkergrijze wolken hielden de zon tegen. Het weerspiegelde precies mijn binnenste gevoelens. Hoop, angst, vertrouwen en wantrouwen hielden mijn binnenste bezig. Tijdens het eten kon ik niets door mijn keel krijgen. Ik zag hoe Yasser blij aan zijn roerei zat en mijn maag draaide zich om. Ik keek naar buiten, maar de grijze wereld deprimeerde me nog meer. Uiteindelijk stond Siham op en gebaarde naar mij. Ik nam afscheid van Yasser en de rest nadat ze mij succes hadden gewenst en volgde Siham. Ze liep naar de keuken waar ze een paar eitjes uit de koelkast haalde. Daarna liep ze naar een kast waar ze kaarsen vond en die samen met de eieren in een zak stak. Ze gaf ze aan mij en we liepen naar buiten. Ze gaf me de sleutels van de auto en ging naast mij zitten. Haar aanwijzingen volgend reden we naar de vriend van haar vader. In mijn hoofd zag ik een donkere kamer waarin een kaars brandde. De oranje gloed van de kaars lichtte een gezicht op die door een baard en een kap aan het oog was ontrokken. Ik wist niet dat ik zover naast kon zitten. Al mijn verwachtingen werden de grond ingeboord toen ik de auto parkeerde bij een grote villa. Siham keek me verbaasd kijken en begon te lachen. Ze stapte uit en gebaarde me dat ik het zelfde moest doen. Ik volgde haar voorbeeld, deed de auto op slot en ging naast haar staan. We liepen samen naar de deur die voordat we hadden aangebeld al open werd gedaan door een man. Hij was lang, had een innemend gezicht en hij glimlachte breed naar ons. 
Jij moet zeker Nabil zijn, zei hij terwijl hij Siham in zijn armen nam en haar een kus op haar voorhoofd gaf. Ik knikte verbaasd. Hij lachte uitbundig, liet Siham los en stak me zijn hand uit.
Ik ben Mustafa. Je hebt een afspraak met mij vandaag dacht ik zo. Zei hij terwijl hij mijn hand vrolijk schudde. Als ik niet verbaasd was, was ik het nu wel. Hij had mijn verwachting van een magir letterlijk de grond ingeboord. 
Natuurlijk moet ik mijn naam hoog houden daarom weet ik al van te voren hoe je heet. Zei hij grinnikend. Ik moest daar wel om lachen. Hij kon net zo snel het ijs breken als Yasser. Die twee zouden elkaar eens moeten leren kennen dacht ik geamuseerd. Hij nam ons beiden mee naar binnen en bracht ons naar een grote kamer die zijn werkkamer scheen te zijn. Een wand was helemaal vol met boeken die ik snel bekeek. Ze gingen allemaal over djinns en het bovennatuurlijke. Natuurlijk stond het meest belangrijkste boek Koran er ook bij. Een bureau van donker hout domineerde de helft van het vertrek. Op het bureau stond tot mijn verbazing een computer, een muis en verder niets. Geen afgehakte hoofden, geen skeletten die aan muren hangen, geen flessen vol met bloed en zelfs geen ratten of muizen. Ik was tegelijk teleurgesteld en blij. Achter het bureau gaf een raam uitzicht op een mooie tuin. Een dik tapijt dat waarschijnlijk een fortuin kostte lag over de hele breedte en lengte van de kamer. Terwijl we naar zijn bureau liepen zonken mijn schoenen tot mijn enkels in het tapijt. Hij gebaarde ons lachend dat we tegenover hem plaats moesten nemen en ging zelf achter zijn bureau zitten.
Zo, willen jullie wat drinken? Vroeg hij ons aankijkend. 
Nee dank u. We hebben net ontbeten. Zei ik beleefd.
Zoals jullie willen. Dus wat was er zo urgent dat Siham contact met mij moest opnemen? vroeg hij. Zo, die liet er geen gras over groeien zeg dacht ik.
Ik begon hem het verhaal te vertellen voor de zoveelste keer en toen ik klaar was, was mijn stem gesmoord.
Hij keek me lang aan en hief zijn hoofd op naar het plafond. Hij bleef een paar minuten stil zitten om me de tijd te geven tot mezelf te komen en keek me uiteindelijk aan.
Het kan natuurlijk zijn dat ze vanzelf verliefd op hem geworden is. Zei hij. Mijn hoop was opeens vervlogen. Het was dus toch waar. Maar, vervolgde hij en de hoop was opeens weer levend. na wat je me hebt verteld zou ik denken dat het iets met magie te maken heeft. Laten we ernaar kijken. Heb je eieren en kaarsen bij je? vroeg hij me glimlachend. 
Ik kon me niet voorstellen dat hij die ging gebruiken, maar ik haalde ze uit de tas en gaf ze aan hem. Hij klikte een paar commandos op zijn computer waarna een gordijn voor het raam kwam te hangen en het meteen donker werd in de kamer. Zo hoort het dacht ik met wrang glimlach. Het licht van de computer gaf het gelaat van Mustafa een onaardse kleur terwijl hij ermee bezig was. Nu begon het spannend te worden. Ik ging aan de rand van mijn stoel zitten en keek naar hem. De eieren en de kaarsen stonden nog steeds op het bureau. Hij stond op en liep naar een kast die slim verborgen was in de muur. Hij haalde er een plank uit en legde die op het bureau. De plank was van hetzelfde hout als het bureau, alleen was het vol met kaarsvlekjes. Hij zette de kaarsen aan en toen de computer uit. Dit begon meer te lijken op mijn verwachtingen. Zijn gezicht was vreemd oranje en de schaduwen sprongen her en der door de kamer. Ik voelde een rilling door mijn lichaam doortrekken. Het was erg stil en Siham zat ontspannen naar hem te kijken. Langzaam begon hij koranverzen te mompelen. Ik voelde een vreemde rust over me heen komen terwijl ik naar zijn stem luisterde. Na een minuut of twintig keek hij opeens op.
We hebben bezoek. Zei hij naar me opkijkend. Ik was niet onder de indruk. Ik voelde niets van een bezoeker of wie dan ook. Waarschijnlijk zag hij dat aan mijn ogen, want hij vervolgde.
Het is een dijn die ik soms gebruik. Je moet er wel in geloven als je wilt dat hij je helpt. 
Ik geloof wel in djinns, alleen voel ik niets. Voordat ik mijn zin afmaakte voelde ik een windvlaag langs mijn gezicht. Als het niet om Sohaila ging was ik waarschijnlijk op dat moment gillend uit de kamer zijn gevlucht. Een kilte nog killer dan in het hart van de noordpool besloop mijn binnenste als een dief waarna ze mijn hart omarmde. Ik voelde hoe de haren in mijn nek overeind gingen staan. Het was onmogelijk om een windvlaag te voelen in een kamer die afgesloten was. Zelfs de kaarsen hadden niets gemerkt van een windvlaag. Mustafa keek me aan met een begripvolle glimlach.
Nu heb je hem gevoeld. Laten we kijken wat we kunnen vinden over je vriendin. Hij pakte een ei en zette het tussen de twee kaarsen. Hij begon koran te citeren en vroeg aan de dijn om zijn werk te doen. Het ei stond de hele tijd op het bureau, dus hij kon er niet mee knoeien. Na een paar minuten begon het ei vanzelf te bewegen alsof er een levend ding erin zat. Geboeid keek ik hoe de buitenkant begon te scheuren. Mustafa prevelde nog steeds koran verzen. Langzaam begon de buitenkant van het ei los te vallen en de binnenkant zichtbaar te worden. Met een ruk trok ik mijn gezicht naar achteren. Wat in de binnenkant van het ei zat, was behalve levend

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door amdaf_ 
> *Hey moony
> 
> 't Is goed, ik ben al blij dat ik de hoop niet hebben moeten opgeven.
> Het zou ook zonde van het talent zijn.
> Hopelijk wiederhoren. *


Hey amdaf,

Ok dan. Je moet nooit de hoop opgeven. Na regen komt zonneschijn zeggen ze. (Niet in Nederland  :lekpuh:  )

Thx voor je compliment meid. Veel leesplezier gewenst.

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_   Oeehoee Aaahaa Oeehaa aahaaaaaaaaa!!
Helemaal topppppp!!  
Ga zo door!
xx
Leyla*_

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Hey thx moony... alweer een heel mooi vervolg

Gaat verder alles goed met je?

----------


## amdaf

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey amdaf,
> 
> Ok dan. Je moet nooit de hoop opgeven. Na regen komt zonneschijn zeggen ze. (Niet in Nederland  )
> 
> Thx voor je compliment meid. Veel leesplezier gewenst.
> 
> mw*


Hey thanks moony
Ben echt blij dat je ons niet bent vergeten.
Ik hoop ook dat je uiteindelijk de tijd vind om ons geregeld met een vervolgje te verassen.  :student:  
Bisou
fadje

----------


## Lwarda

Top vervolg!  :duim:  

Dat k insha'Allah nog veel vervolgjes kan lezen voordat k op vakantie ga.  :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Zou fijn zijn, als we het verhaal voor de vakantie uit konden lezen. _

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Zou fijn zijn, als we het verhaal voor de vakantie uit konden lezen.     *


Ja he,kunnen we het uitprinten en dan lezen onderweg naar Maroc!  :hihi: 

Moonwalker,could you?  :argwaan:

----------


## moonwalker

Yeah right...Like I could... :frons: 

Sorry dames, maar dat zal helaas niet lukken. Zit op de laatste 3 weken van stage. Nog een stageverslag, de stageopdracht afmaken en testen en verbeteren en noem maar op...

Plus problemen in de priv sfeer, dus het spijt me heel erg...

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_
Shit...
Jammer zeg. Maar je bent nog zeker niet van ons af!!
Veel succes verder met alles. En we zien je vervolgjes denk ik dan na de vakantie?

Gr.x

Leyla!_

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Yeah right...Like I could...
> 
> Sorry dames, maar dat zal helaas niet lukken. Zit op de laatste 3 weken van stage. Nog een stageverslag, de stageopdracht afmaken en testen en verbeteren en noem maar op...
> 
> Plus problemen in de priv sfeer, dus het spijt me heel erg...
> 
> mw*


Rustig aan,komt goed Insha'Allah.  :Smilie:  

We spreken elkaar snel!  :blauwe kus: !

----------


## Miss-B

[GLOW=teal]Hey MW ik heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen .. Ik heb tot 3 u snachts voor de pc gezeten.. Je verhaal is een PRACHT !!! Je moet zeker verder doen .. Ik kan niet wachten om het vervolg te lezen 
Veleeee groetjes Miss-b   [/GLOW]

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *
> Shit...
> Jammer zeg. Maar je bent nog zeker niet van ons af!!
> Veel succes verder met alles. En we zien je vervolgjes denk ik dan na de vakantie?
> 
> Gr.x
> 
> Leyla!   *


Ben er weer...

hahahahaha...Ik weet dat ik van jullie niet af ben en dat wil ook niet geloof me. 

Ik kan jullie allemaal meedelen dat ik afgestudeerd ben. Dat is een grote last die ik de afgelopen 4 jaar meesjouwde. Nu heb ik meer tijd om te schrijven en ik zal zeker een lang vervolg schrijven voordat ik volgende week naar Marokko vertrek.  :knipoog: 

Groetjes,

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Shel7a'84_ 
> *Rustig aan,komt goed Insha'Allah.  
> 
> We spreken elkaar snel! !*


Hey is al goed gekomen hamdoelillah.  :knipoog: 

Waar ben jij trouwens? Heb je mij geblokkeerd op msn of zit je in Marokko?  :Confused:  

Take care.

mw

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Miss-B_ 
> *[GLOW=teal]Hey MW ik heb je verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen .. Ik heb tot 3 u snachts voor de pc gezeten.. Je verhaal is een PRACHT !!! Je moet zeker verder doen .. Ik kan niet wachten om het vervolg te lezen 
> Veleeee groetjes Miss-b   [/GLOW]*


Hey Miss-B,

Bedankt voor je compliment en welkom bij ons. Ik zal eind deze week nog een heel lang vervolg schrijven voordat ik naar Marokko vertrek inshallah.

Bedankt nogmaals en fijne vakantie nog.

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Je maakt me weer Happy 
We hopen dan insha'Allah aan het eind van de week een lang vervolg te zien. Zo niet, wens ik je een goede reis, en ook jij een prettige vakantie. _

----------


## moonwalker

Komt goed mevrouw ZZ.

Zaterdag inshallah staat het vervolg online. Moet nog wat dingen regelen voordat ik naar Marokko vertrek.  :knipoog: 

Jij ook een heel goede vakantie toegewenst en als je naar Marokko gaat, Allah iwasselkoem 3la khir.

mw

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Komt goed mevrouw ZZ.
> 
> Zaterdag inshallah staat het vervolg online. Moet nog wat dingen regelen voordat ik naar Marokko vertrek. 
> 
> Jij ook een heel goede vakantie toegewenst en als je naar Marokko gaat, Allah iwasselkoem 3la khir.
> 
> mw*


_Bedankt, maar ik ga helaas niet naar Marokko dit jaar.  
Maaaaaar we blijven lachen _

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Bedankt, maar ik ga helaas niet naar Marokko dit jaar.  
> Maaaaaar we blijven lachen  *


Jammer meid...Volgend jaar inshallah.  :knipoog: 

Voor mij is het ook over met de Fun vanaf dit jaar. Volgend jaar begin ik met werken inshallah, dus maximaal drie weken vankantie in de zomer. Dat is helemaal niet leuk, maar zoals je zegt: We blijven lachen.  :knipoog: 

mw

----------


## moonwalker

*
Ok dames. Overmorgen ben ik weg naar Marokko en hierbij een stukje van mijn verhaal voordat ik vertrek. Ik bedank iedereen die me steunde en wachtte op de vervolgen. Ik hoop dat dit vervolg in de smaak zal vallen en inshallah zal ik na de vakantie het verhaal afmaken. 

Groetjes,
mw
*

Een verkoolde kippenpoot kwam uitgerold met een papiertje eromheen gebonden. Met verschrikte ogen zat ik ernaar te kijken. De helft van mijn wezen besloot dat het om een illusie ging en dat Mustafa waarschijnlijk een erg goede tovenaar was met vlugge vingers. Maar mijn andere helft twijfelde nog en vooral omdat Siham een grote dunk van hem had. Siham leunde nieuwsgierig naar voren om goed te kunnen kijken. Mustafa wees mij de poot en ik begreep zijn bedoeling, maar ik kon me niet bewegen. Hij wilde dat ik de poot pakte en het papiertje opende. Maar ik kon me niet bewegen. Met moeite slaagde ik erin om mijn hoofd te schudden. Waarschijnlijk kreeg hij vaak hetzelfde reactie te zien van andere klanten, want hij was helemaal niet verbaasd. Hij pakte het langzaam op zodat ik alles kon zien wat hij deed. Met langzame bewegingen opende hij het papiertje. Erin bleek een foto te zitten. Hij keek me aan, keek naar de foto daarna naar het papiertje en zuchtte een lange zucht. Siham zat net zo gespannen naast mij als mezelf. Als iemand boe in mijn oor had geroepen op dat moment zou ik waarschijnlijk een hartaanval hebben gehad. Hij draaide het papiertje om en ik zag in het licht van de kaarsen vreemde tekens erop staan. Het was geen taal die ik ooit had gezien en je kon je niet concentreren op een letter. Elke keer dat ik me concentreerde op een letter werd het wazig en werd ik gedwongen naar de volgende letter te kijken. Ik keek niet begrijpend naar Mustafa die me aandachtig en ernstig aankeek. Daarna liet hij het papiertje zakken en hief de foto op. Met een theatraal gebaar draaide hij het om en mijn mond viel open van verbazing. De foto was van Sohaila en zo te zien opgenomen op het trouwfeest van Fatima. Siham keek met gefronste wenkbrauwen naar de foto. Ik kon mijn ogen niet geloven en mijn laatste stukje ongelovigheid verdween als sneeuw voor de zon. Tranen beroerden mijn ogen. Het was waar. Hij had haar met magie aan zichzelf gebonden en er was waarschijnlijk nog een manier om haar eruit te helpen. Ik keek naar Mustafa die de foto had neergezet op het bureau en aandachtig naar het papiertje zat te kijken. Ik durfde hem niet te storen en keek weer strak naar de foto. Opeens schraapte hij zijn keel en keek me weer aan.
Dit is een erg goede tovenaar die dit heeft gedaan. Dit is geen amateur werk en er zit meer achter dan je zou denken. De poot van de kip met de foto van Sohaila en het papiertje hebben een erg sterk magische uitwerking. Ik hoef het je niets te vertellen want je weet zelf wel hoe sterk het eigenlijk is. De poot was begraven onder de deurmat van het huis van Sohaila. Na zeven keer eroverheen te stappen is de magische deel voltooid en zit ze met hart en ziel achter degene die haar dat heeft aangedaan. In jou geval Amine dus. Hij hield op om pauze te nemen en me de tijd te geven om alles te verwerken. Dus zo was het verlopen. Weten dat ze alleen van hem houdt, omdat hij haar heeft behekst deed me tot mijn schaamte wel goed. 
Het probleem nu is dat het erg moeilijk om haar te genezen. Haar liefde voor jou is achter een gesloten deur in haar hart begraven en die deur moet geopend worden. Met al mijn magie kan ik haar niet dwingen om die kamer te openen. Zei hij terwijl hij mij strak in mijn ogen keek. Ik voelde mijn hoop weer verdwijnen. 
Dus er is geen manier om haar te helpen? Ze is nu een slaaf eigenlijk en ze weet niet wat ze doet. Vroeg ik hulpeloos.
Mustafa ik weet dat je heel erg goed bent. Zeg niet dat je dit niet aankunt, we hebben vertrouwen in je. Kwam Siham me te hulp.
Ik zeg niet dat er geen manier is, maar dit is een erg sterke betovering. Ik kan het beter op een andere manier uitleggen. Soms heeft witte magie geen effect op de zwarte magie. Waarom hoor ik jullie vragen? Het is simpel. Om de zwarte magie op te heffen moet je zwarte magie gebruiken. Dit is n van de gevallen waar je alleen iets kunt bereiken door gebruik te maken van zwarte magie. Maar er is nog een ander probleem Zei hij, ons om de beurt aankijkend. 
Het zal je minstens een jaar kosten om dit op te heffen. En ik heb het nog niet over hoeveel geld je eraan kwijt zult raken om te zwijgen over de tijd. Bovendien ook al zijn je bedoelingen goed, gebruik maken van een zwarte magir raad ik je ten zeerste af. Hij stond op en liep heen en weer tussen het raam en het bureau. Er was dus wel een manier, maar de manier die Mustafa had gegeven betekende dat ik letterlijk mijn ziel aan de duivel verkocht. Ik liet mijn hoofd hangen en keek naar het tapijt. Siham legde een hand op mijn schouder als teken dat ze me steunde. 
Langzaam kwam Mustafa weer naar ons toe. Hij ging weer zitten en ik voelde hem naar mij kijken. Ik durfde niet meer op te kijken. Ik was ten einde raad.
Dus u zegt dat ik kan kiezen tussen mijn ziel aan de duivel verkoop of toekijken hoe Sohaila haar leven lang een slaaf blijft van die viezerik? vroeg ik hem gesmoord.
Ja. Antwoordde hij zonder te aarzelen. Ik voel dat ze een strijd aan het voeren is in haar binnenste. Ze weet dat er iets verkeerd is, maar ze kan er niets aan doen. Eigenlijk hangt alles van haar af nu. Als ze zelf wil kan ze de betovering verbreken, maar zolang Amien haar goed behandeld zal de betovering sterker worden. Dus als ze hem ziet hoe hij echt is zal de betovering verbroken kunnen worden. Zei hij bedachtzaam. Maar dat is in het gunstigste geval. Als hij een huwelijk aangaat met haar en ze een kind krijgt is ze de zijne haar leven lang. Dan kan niemand iets meer doen.

Ik hief mijn hoofd op en keek naar hem.
Dus er is wel een manier. Zolang er een manier is zal ik het niet opgeven. Ik zal haar laten zien wat Amine is. Ik zal niet toestaan dat hij haar met magie aan zich vastbindt. Hoop kwam terug als een warme deken en ik voelde me sinds weken weer vrolijk. Dit was een oorlog tussen mij en Amine en de prijs was Sohaila. In liefde en oorlog is alles geoorloofd had ik geleerd. Niets zou me tegenhouden om haar te laten zien wat een zak Amine eigenlijk was. Siham kneep in mijn hand en keek me glimlachend aan. 
Bedankt Mustafa. Zei ik glimlachend.
Geen dank Nabil. Maar beloof me dat je nooit naar een zwarte magir gaat. Je zult haar waarschijnlijk daar wel mee helpen, maar dan is ze weer een slaaf. Dat is geen echte liefde die ze voor je zal voelen. Niet zoals vroeger in ieder geval. Antwoordde hij ernstig.
Ik beloof het en ik begrijp het. Maakt u maar zich geen zorgen. Antwoordde ik glimlachend. Hij glimlachte ook, toetste een paar commandos op zijn computer en de gordijnen gingen weer open. Hij stak de kaarsen uit en bracht de plank terug waar hij thuishoorde. We stonden op, bedankten hem voor zijn gastvrijheid en gingen naar de auto.
Enhoe vond je het? vroeg Siham toen ze naast mij zat. 
Dit is een ervaring die ik nooit zal vergeten. Ik geloof nu alles wat je hebt gezegd. Heel erg bedankt voor alles Siham. Zei ik tegen haar. 
Geen dank en ik ben blij dat je nu geloof hecht aan die andere wereld. Vergeet nooit dat er meer tussen aarde en hemel is dan je je kunt voorstellen. Zei ze mysterieus. 
Ik glimlachte naar haar.
Dat zal ik onthouden. Heb je nog meer boeken over zulke zaken? Ik bedoelde zaken als geesten, djinns, buitenaardse wezens en monsters. Ze knikte enthousiast en beloofde me dat ze mij die boeken zou geven wanneer we thuis waren.
TrouwensIk wist niet dat Sohaila zoveel leek op Fadwa. In het begin dacht ik dat het Fadwa was, totdat ik je gezicht zag. Zei ze naar mij kijkend.
Nee klopt. Ik had dat niet verteld. Ze lijken sprekend op elkaar, maar ze zijn alleen maar vriendinnen van elkaar. Of wren vriendinnen van elkaar. Corrigeerde ik mezelf.
Hmmmvreemd hoor Zei ze met een frons.
Vreemd? Na alles wat ik vandaag heb meegemaakt vind ik niets meer vreemd. Zei ik lachend. Ze moest me wel gelijk geven en we praatten over mysterieuze dingen totdat we thuis waren.
Iedereen zat bij het zwembad toen we thuis kwamen. Rex lag in de armen van Fadwa een dutje te doen. Yasser lag op zijn rug te dobberen in het zwembad. Hanane was nergens te bekennen en Hamid zat tot mijn verbazing naast Hoeda te kletsen. Dus ze waren toch gekomen dacht ik geamuseerd. Automatisch zocht ik naar Latifa, maar die kon ik ook nergens vinden. Ik liep naar Fadwa toe die meteen opstond toen ze ons zag en mijn kant opkwam. Ze vroeg me wat er was voorgevallen en ik vertelde haar alles. Ze luisterde met open mond naar mijn verhaal. Als ik iemand anders was zou ze waarschijnlijk zich stuk hebben gelachen, maar ze wist dat ik serieus was. Ze was blij te horen dat er een kans was om Sohaila te helpen, maar minder blij om te horen wat Amine haar heeft aangedaan.
Ik zou die gast met plezier zijn nek omdraaien. Hoorde ik achter me zeggen. 
Ik keek om en Yasser stond druipend naast ons. Hij had alles gehoord en zijn gezicht was samengetrokken van woede. 
Maak je geen zorgen, we kunnen haar wel helpen. We zullen haar laten zien wat voor gast hij is en hopelijk wordt de betovering verbroken. Zei ik met meer zekerheid dan ik voelde. Het zou niet zo eenvoudig worden, maar ik was niet van plan om het op te geven.
Op dat moment kwamen Hanane en Latifa tevoorschijn uit het huis met in hen handen sandwiches en drankjes. Latifa wilde alles weten en ik vertelde weer mijn verhaal en ik merkte hoe Hanane naar ieder woord luisterde al deed ze haar best om het niet te laten merken. Latifa was ook blij voor mij en beloofde me alles te doen om te helpen en Amine in de weg te staan. Ik was blij met haar hulp en dat ze tot mijn beste vrienden behoorde. Ik besloot om eerst mijn moeder te gaan bellen. Ik wilde haar alles vertellen en tegelijkertijd kijken hoe het met haar en Zineb ging.
Met een glimlach liep ik naar het huis om te bellen. Mijn moeder nam gelijk op en meteen toen ik haar stem hoorde, wist ik dat er iets mis was. Ik zou gelijk krijgen 

wordt vervolgd...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Oh zo spannend!!!!

Gefeliciteerd... Je bent afgestudeerd  :ole:  

Veel plezier in Marokko... Amuseer je!

En thanks voor vervolg was alweer  :duim:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Jammer meid...Volgend jaar inshallah. 
> 
> Voor mij is het ook over met de Fun vanaf dit jaar. Volgend jaar begin ik met werken inshallah, dus maximaal drie weken vankantie in de zomer. Dat is helemaal niet leuk, maar zoals je zegt: We blijven lachen. 
> 
> mw*


_Insha'Allah.
3 weken? Is toch genoeg? Teminste voor mijn gevoel wel.
Maar ik begin eventjes je vervolg te lezen! _

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_
Oeii! 
Zo spannend! Ik zat allemaal te wachtten totdat je een vervolg zou typen, zodat ik kon lezen wat er verder met dat ei gebeurden, heb ik dat gelezen, krijg ik dit spannend stuk! Haha je doet het goed hoor! Bedankt voor je vervolg. Nu is het aan ons om geduld te hebben, en te wachtten tot je volgende vervolg. 
Een goede reis, en veel plezier daar in Marokko. Thalla Frasek. En inshaAllah tot na je vakantie.

Groetjes,

Leyla _

----------


## Lwarda

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hey is al goed gekomen hamdoelillah. 
> 
> Waar ben jij trouwens? Heb je mij geblokkeerd op msn of zit je in Marokko?  
> 
> Take care.
> 
> mw*


Ben blij voor je dat alles hamdoelilah goed is gekomen.  :Smilie: 

K was 4 weekies op vakantie geweest.Jouw blokken,iets dat k nooit zou doen.  :knipoog:  Zo makkelijk kom je nie van mij af.  :hihi: 

Je vervolg was weer eens toppie!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## mocro-meertje

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hahahaha...Wallah vandaag had ik mijn groenlicht presentatie. Het is een presentatie waar ze je vertellen of je wel door mag gaan met je stage en afstuderen of dat je helemaal geen kans maakt. Dus groen of rood licht. En ik heb het gehaald.  En bovendien heb ik mijn scriptie af! Dus hoogstwaarschijnlijk komt deze weekend een heel lang stuk van het verhaal erbij. Beloofd.
> 
> 
> 
> mw*


aaah gefeliciteerd man 

ik weet ben TE laat 
was je verhaal vergeten :$

----------


## Lwarda

Up.  :nijn:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

ga snel verder

----------


## mocro-meertje

Oewp!!

----------


## moonwalker

Hallo allemaal. Wallah ik wil graag verder gaan, maar ik ben mijn inpiratie kwijt geraakt. Ben op dit moment op zoek naar werk en op de ene of andere manier heb ik gewoon geen fut meer om te schrijven of wat dan ook te doen.

Ik hoop dat ik hier snel overheen kom, want dit verhaal zal ik zeker afmaken.

Het spijt me voor de late reactie.

Groetjes,

mw

----------


## mocro-meertje

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Hallo allemaal. Wallah ik wil graag verder gaan, maar ik ben mijn inpiratie kwijt geraakt. Ben op dit moment op zoek naar werk en op de ene of andere manier heb ik gewoon geen fut meer om te schrijven of wat dan ook te doen.
> 
> Ik hoop dat ik hier snel overheen kom, want dit verhaal zal ik zeker afmaken.
> 
> Het spijt me voor de late reactie.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> mw*



aah ma3lish :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

Hoi allen,

Alleen om te laten weten dat ik jullie niet vergeten ben. Eind deze week zal er een lange vervolg staan. Ik heb mijn site afgesloten dus ik heb meer tijd en zin voor het verhaal. Ik zal mijn best doen om het af te maken nu.

Spreek jullie gauw weer inshallah.

Kus,

mw

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Waar is het vervolg? Ben je er mee gestopt?

----------


## moonwalker

Yep. Er schijnt geen belangstelling meer te zijn voor de rest van het verhaal, dus was ik er mee gestopt.

Beste wensen nog allemaal voor het nieuwe jaar.  :knipoog: 

Peace.

mw

----------


## tamimount

pff geloof er niets van kom op nou zeg
ik heb je verhaal net uit
e heb nog geen een keer zo een goed verhaal gelezen op deze saite
en deze verhaal is van 2003 en het is nu 2008 en nog lezen er mensen
duss er is zeker no intresse
ik wil wel weten of je de overkant heb gehaald nabil dan

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door tamimount_ 
> *pff geloof er niets van kom op nou zeg
> ik heb je verhaal net uit
> e heb nog geen een keer zo een goed verhaal gelezen op deze saite
> en deze verhaal is van 2003 en het is nu 2008 en nog lezen er mensen
> duss er is zeker no intresse
> ik wil wel weten of je de overkant heb gehaald nabil dan*


Ik voel me vereerd.  :knipoog: 

Ik heb allang niets meer geschreven, te druk met werk en andere projecten. Ik beloof wel dat wanneer ik vrije tijd heb ik het hele verhaal in 1 keer uitschrijf en het hier post als "word" bestand. Dat is het beste wat ik kan beloven op dit moment.  :Smilie: 

Groet,

mw

----------


## tamimount

nou ik verheug me er nu al op hoor
enuu waarom doe je niets met je talent
je kan egt goed scrijven

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door tamimount_ 
> *nou ik verheug me er nu al op hoor
> enuu waarom doe je niets met je talent
> je kan egt goed scrijven*


Als je klaar bent met school, moet je je gaan bezig houden met andere dingen.

Werken, huisje kopen, vrouwtje zoeken enz...Daardoor heb je meestal geen tijd meer voor je hobbys (in mijn geval schrijven dus). 
Ik wil wel een boek uitbrengen, maar dat staat op mijn wenslijst. Ik moet meer tijd daar aan besteden. Bovendien moet ik nog een opleiding gaan volgen over schrijven. In mijn eigen ogen ben ik niet goed genoeg.  :knipoog: 

Bedankt voor je compliment in ieder geval.  :nerveus: 

Groetjes,

mw

----------

